# knitting tea party friday 14 septerber '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 September '18

The children had a two hour delay for fog this morning. Tinora was the only school that did not close in the area.

Ayden is home sick. Tell me something - how does a twelve year old come down with Mononucleosis. No he has not been kissing every girl on the block. Lol I realize you can get it from using the same glass or utensils that someone with mono had used. They drew blood to find out - I haven't heard anything yet. He is laying down at home really tired.

Chocolate Salted Caramel Tart

Total time: 1 hr 30 mins + about 9 hrs chilling time
Makes about 6-8 servings

Ingredients

Almond Chocolate Sweet Pastry
1 1/4 cups (160g) flour
1/4 cup (30g) ground almonds
1/4 cup (30g) unsweetened cocoa powder
1/4 cup (50g) sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1 stick (110 g) cold unsalted butter, cut into small (1/2-inch) cubes
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg
1-2 tbsp ice water

Caramel
1 1/2 cups (300 g) sugar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup (120 g) heavy cream
5 tbsp (70 g) unsalted butter
1 tsp salt

Chocolate Ganache
1/2 cup (120 g) heavy cream
4 oz (120g) bittersweet chocolate, chopped

Garnish
sea salt crystals

Directions

Prepare the sweet pastry:
1. In a large bowl mix flour with ground almonds, cocoa powder, sugar and salt. 
2. Incorporate butter to the flour mixture, using a pastry blender, a fork or a pastry processor, until crumbs are formed. 
3. Add the egg and vanilla extract and mix them in. 
4. Add water and incorporate into the dough. 
5. Wrap it with plastic, knead slowly to form a disc and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or overnight.
6, On o floured surface or over the plastic wrap roll the dough to a circle with about 1 1/2 inches larger than your tart pan. Lift up the rolled dough and place it on a greased 9 inch tart pan. Remove the edges and refrigerate for 30 minutes before baking.
7. Prick the dough with a fork, line a parchment paper over the dough. Fill with dry beans, rice or pie weights.
8. Bake for 15 minutes in preheated 350 F (180C) oven. Remove the weights and the parchment paper. Return to oven for another 10 to 15 minutes. Allow to cool before removing from the tart pan.

Making the Caramel:
1. Place the sugar and water in a medium heavy bottomed saucepan over medium-high heat, and cook without stirring until sugar dissolves and gets a caramel color.
2. Remove the pan from the heat and add the cream. It will bubble a little bit.
3. Cook for about 1 or 2 minutes stirring constantly with a wooden spoon until smooth. Remove from heat and add butter and salt. Stir well until smooth.
4. Let the caramel cool slightly and pour over the chocolate crust. Refrigerate for about 4-5 hours.

Prepare the chocolate ganache: 
1. Heat the cream in a small saucepan. When the cream just begins to boil at the edges, remove from heat and pour over the chopped chocolate. Let sit one minute, then stir until smooth.
2. Pour the chocolate ganache over the caramel. Spread it evenly and refrigerate for another 2-3 hours before serving. 
3. Sprinkle with sea salt flakes and serve.

Nutrition facts1 Serving - Calories:560, Fat:31.0g, Saturated Fat:18.7g, Unsaturated Fat:0.0g, Carbohydrates:69.7g, Sugar:51.4g, Fiber:2.2g, Protein:5.4g, Cholesterol:94mg, Calories from Fat 279, Sodium 497mg, Potassium 188mg, Vitamin A 17%, Vitamin C 0%, Calcium 6%, Iron 10%, Nutrition Grade F, daily percent values are based on a 2000 calorie diet

http://www.homecookingadventure.com/recipes/chocolate-salted-caramel-tart

Volcanic Potatoes

Ingredients
2 Large russet potatoes
8 Slices of bacon
4 Slices of deli meat (I used smoked turkey)
1 Cup of grated cheddar cheese
½ Cup sour cream
1 Tablespoon of hot sauce
2 Tablespoons of diced green onions

Directions
1. Rinse the potatoes under cold water while scrubbing clean. Poke a few holes in the potatoes to allow steam to escape. Wrap them in aluminum foil as per a general BBQ baked potato. Place the potatoes directly on hot charcoal to par cook the inside while creating a great skin at the same time. 20 minutes cooking time, turning every 5 minutes to evenly cook. 
2. As the potatoes are cooking away mix up the volcano sauce. This is optional but it's a great easy sauce to kick up any taters a bit. Mix the ½ cup of sour cream and 1 tablespoon of hot sauce. Add more to your taste. Place it in the fridge to let the flavors mingle while the potatoes cook away. 
3. Remove the potatoes and let cool to handle. Unwrap the aluminum foil to speed to the process. 
4. Choose the larger end of each potato to be the bottom and slice off ¼ inch making a flat bottom for the potato to stand up. 
5. Cut a zig zag pattern to take the top off. Using a apple coring tool or small spoon scoop out the middle of each potato. 
6. Wrap each potato with 4 slices of bacon. Use toothpicks to help pin down any loose ends. 
7. Take the deli meat and slice it into 1" squares. Fill the middle of the potatoes with layers of the slice deli meat and cheese until filled to the top. 
8. Cook the volcano potatoes indirect at 325* This recipe works in the oven as well as the barbecue just use a raised cooking grate. On the barbecue I use a small chunk of apple wood for a nice kiss of smoke but many other smoking woods will work great as well. Leave the lid shut and just let them cook for 45-60 minutes. 
9. For a extra layer of flavor coat them using your favorite BBQ sauce or glaze 5 minutes before the bacon is cooked to your liking. 
10. Take the potatoes off and top with the mixed up volcano sauce directly on top. It will heat up and start running down the side of the potato. Add diced green onion to the top and serve the best potatoes ever.

http://bbqfood4u.com/recipes/volcano-potato-recipe

I felt the directions for cooking the cake were not very good. Not everyone has a multi-cooker. I pm'd Margaret who very graciously gave me what I was looking for. I appreciate it so much Margaret. I hope someone tries this cake - it does sound delicious. --- sam

DELICIOUS STEAMED LEMON CAKE

Prep Time: 15 Minutes
Cook Time: 45 Minutes
Serves: 6

Ingredients:
3 Tablespoons Lemon Curd
6 oz or 175 g Self-Raising Flour
1 Heaped Teaspoon Baking Powder
Pinch of Salt
6 oz or 175 g softened butter
3 large eggs
6 oz or 175 g Regular Sugar
Juice and grated zest of 1 lemon

Instructions:
1. Prepare your pudding bowl as follows; Place the bowl on a sheet of parchment paper and draw around the base and cut out the circle. My pudding bowl is diameter: 6 1/2 Inches or 16 cm at the top and 4 inches or 10cm in height. You need to make sure your bowl will fit in your multi cooker. This size is a perfect fit for mine.
2. Grease the inside of the pudding bowl and place the cut out piece of parchment paper in the bottom. This will stop the cake from sticking.
3. Prepare the cover as follows; Take a sheet of parchment and a sheet of aluminium foil large enough to cover the top of the bowl. Place one on top of the other then form a pleat across the centre. Set aside.
The pleat is necessary to allow the cake to rise when steaming. Cream the butter and sugar until light and fluffy. I've done this by hand as it is not hard so long as the butter is nice and soft.
5. Add the eggs, lemon juice and zest.
6. Add the SIFTED flour, salt and baking powder. Fold gently so as not to lose too much air.
7. Add the lemon curd directly into the pudding basin so it sits on top of your cut out parchment paper in the base of the bowl.
8. Transfer cake batter to the pudding bowl.
9. Place the parchment and foil over the pudding basin with the parchment on the underside.
10. Using some string, tie the cover around the rim of the bowl.
11. Place in the steamer or multi cooker.

For Multi cooker, place a trivet in the bottom of the cooking container and fill with water up to the level of the trivet. The setting should be for STEAM, for 45 minutes. When the time is up, release the steam and remove from the multicooker.

12. Remove the cover and place a serving plate over the pudding. ***Please be VERY CAREFUL as the bowl will be hot!! Use a tea towel!
13. Turn the plate and pudding bowl upside down and remove the bowl. You may have to wait a minute or so for gravity to work. The cake should drop easily. If it doesn't, just run a knife around the edge of the bowl to loosen the cake then try turning it upside down again and the cake should drop.
14. Serve warm with some custard or ice cream.

http://lovefoodies.com/delicious-steamed-lemon-cake/

HOMEMADE LEMON CURD

Recipe by Carina Duclos 
Yield: Makes about 3/4 cup / 180 ml

Ingredients
Zest of 2 lemons in wide strips
Juice of 2 lemons, strained
6 Tablespoons Regular sugar
2 Large Whole eggs PLUS 3 large Egg Yolks
½ cup / 60 g Unsalted Butter

Instructions:
1. In a large heat proof bowl, combine the lemon zest & juice, sugar, eggs and butter and place over (not touching) gently simmering water in a saucepan. Whisk steadily until the sugar dissolves and the butter melts, then continue to whisk until the curd coats the back of a spoon, takes about 3 minutes. Do not let the curd boil.
2. Remove from the heat, and using a rubber spatula, push the curd through a medium mesh sieve into a clean, dry bowl.
3. Cover with plastic wrap, pressing it directly onto the surface of the curd to prevent a skin from forming. Poke a few holes in the plastic with the tip of a knife to allow the steam to escape.
4. Refrigerate until well chilled, about 3 hours or up to 5 days

http://lovefoodies.com/homemade-lemon-curd/

Zwetschgenkuchen - German Plum Cake

Total Time: 2 hrs 30 mins
Servings: 12 servings
Calories: 391 kcal
Author: Kimberly Killebrew

Ingredients
3 + pounds Italian plums ,cut into quarters, pits removed
3/4 to 1 cup warm milk ,start with 3/4 and add extra to the dough as needed
1 1/2 tablespoons dry active yeast
4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick butter (1/2 cup melted but not hot)
2 eggs
1 teaspoon quality pure vanilla extract

For the Streusel:
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup butter ,at room temperature

Instructions
1. Dissolve the yeast into the 3/4 cup warm milk and let is sit for 5-10 minutes until frothy.
2. Place the flour, sugar and salt in the bowl of a stand mixer and pour in the yeast mixture, melted warm (not hot) butter, eggs and vanilla extract. 
3. Give it an initial stir to combine the ingredients and then attach a dough hook and knead it on the bread setting ("2") for 4-5 minutes, adding the remaining 1/4 cup milk as necessary. (The dough will be sticky but should hold together fairly well. It will not be firm enough to knead into a ball, think of it more as a thick batter.) 
4. Cover it loosely with plastic wrap and set it in a warm, draft free place to rise for an hour or until about doubled in size.
5. Generously butter a German Backblech extended to full length or a large jelly roll pan(at least 18 inches in length and 1 inch sides but even then the crust will be thicker than with the Backblech).
6. Use your hands to spread the dough out across the full length of the pan, pressing it up against the sides. (It's yeast dough so it will resist, but just keep pushing it back into position the best you can. Once you put the plums on it, those will help keep it in place.) 
7.Lay the plums close together in rows over the whole length of the dough on the sheet pan. (If you want your cake a bit sweeter you can sprinkle it *lightly* with sugar or cinnamon-sugar if you prefer more cinnamon. I emphasize "lightly" because the more sugar you add the more watery the cake will be as the sugar liquifies during baking and your streusel will also "melt" in contact with it.)
8. Set the pan in a warm place and let it rise for up to another hour.

To make the streusel: 
1. Place all the ingredients in a medium-sized bowl and use your fingers to bring it all together. Work with the mixture until it's thoroughly combined and forms a rough sand and clumpy texture. 
2. Sprinkle the streusel over the top of the cake.
3. Bake the cake on the middle rack of the oven preheated to 350 degrees for 30-35 minutes or until the top is golden.
4. Let the cake sit for at least 10 minutes before slicing to let some of the liquid set. Slice the cake into squares and serve.

Note: This cake holds up well for a day or two and is even more flavorful once the juices have absorbed into the dough.

http://www.daringgourmet.com/zwetschgenkuchen-zwetschgendatschi-german-plum-cake/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=German+Plum+Cake+++Refreshing+Fruity+Drink+++Homemade+Jam%21&utm_campaign=20180902_m146982296_German+Plum+Cake+++Refreshing+Fruity+Drink+++Homemade+Jam%21&utm_term=++Take+Me+To+The+Recipe_21++


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 September '18 Page 2

It's a beautiful day out even with the fog. Blue sky, white whispy clouds and bright sunshine. I haven't stepped out to see how it is.

I have a new dog in the dog yard. Alex is getting new windows put it his apartment and he was afraid the dog would get out. For the life of me I can remember the name of the dog. He is a cute little thing - maybe not so little. But he sure has a lot of energy. I would let him in the house but am not sure how he would act.

SLOW COOKER HAWAIIAN PINEAPPLE CHICKEN

INGREDIENTS
4 Foster Farms Simply Raised Chicken Thighs (bone-in and skin on)
2 cups pineapple cut into 1" chunks
1 yellow onion, cut into 1" chunks
3 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon grated ginger
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 teaspoons sesame seeds, optional
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 red bell pepper, cut into 1" chunks
parsley, for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Using a skillet or the cast aluminum slow cooker insert, brown your Foster Farms Simply Raised Chicken Thighs on both sides for 3-5 minutes over high heat then remove them from the slow cooker.
2. Add the pineapple and onion to the bottom of the slow cooker.
3. Mix the honey, soy sauce, brown sugar, grated ginger and garlic into the slow cooker.
4. Carefully add the Foster Farms Simply Raised Chicken Thighs back into the slow cooker.
5. Cook on low for 5 hours or on high for 3 hours
6. Add the cornstarch to a tablespoon of water, mix, and add to the slow cooker with the bell peppers and let it cook an additional 30 minutes while you cook some rice to accompany your meal.
7. Serve with parsley for a garnish if desired.

http://dinnerthendessert.com/slow-cooker-hawaiian-pineapple-chicken/

Slow Cooker Crispy Orange Chicken

Total Time: 4 hrs 25 mins
Servings: 4
Calories: 460 kcal
Author: Slow Cooker Gourmet

Ingredients
1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts (cut into bite size chunks)
2 tablespoons cornstarch
3 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 cup orange marmalade
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon rice vinegar
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon chili garlic sauce
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/8 teaspoon salt
A pinch of ground pepper

Instructions
1. Place cut up chicken in bag with cornstarch and shake. Add a teaspoon or so of water as needed for the cornstarch to form a light batter on the chicken
2. Heat a nonstick skillet and lightly coat with olive oil
3. Place the chicken in the skillet and cook for 2-3 minutes until lightly browned
4. Turn over and cook for 2-3 minutes on opposite side
5. Place chicken in crock pot
6. Mix the remaining ingredients in bowl or measuring cup
7. Poor over top of chicken
8. Cook on high for 2-3 hours or low for 4-6 until chicken is fully cooked

Note: I've had a couple of comments that cooked on low for 6 hours the chicken is over done. Since we are cooking this a bit on the stove first it may be best to be conservative and start with 4 hours if your crock cooks very hot (some are hotter than others). Mine was fine even after sitting on warm for several hours but every crock pot is different!

http://slowcookergourmet.net/slow-cooker-crispy-orange-chicken/

20 MINUTE HONEY MUSTARD CHICKEN

Total Cost $5.28 recipe / $1.32 serving
Total Time 20 minutes

INGREDIENTS
1.5 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken thighs* $4.50
1 tsp smoked paprika $0.10
1/4 tsp garlic powder $0.02
1/4 tsp salt $0.02
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
1/2 cup chicken broth $0.07
2 Tbsp coarse ground mustard $0.16
2 Tbsp honey $0.24
1 Tbsp butter $0.13

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat a large skillet over medium flame. 
2. While the skillet is preheating, combine the smoked paprika, garlic powder, and salt in a small dish. Sprinkle the spice mixture over both sides of your chicken pieces.
3. Once the skillet is nice and hot, add the cooking oil and swirl to coat the surface. 
4. Add the chicken pieces and cook on each side until well browned and cooked through (about 5 minutes each side, this can vary with your cookware and size of your chicken pieces). 
5. Transfer the cooked chicken to a clean plate.
6. Add the chicken broth to the skillet and stir to dissolve the browned bits from the bottom of the skillet. Allow the broth to simmer in the skillet for about 5 minutes, or until it has reduced by half. 
7. Finally, add the mustard, honey, and butter to the skillet. Stir to melt and dissolve the ingredients together. 
8. Add the chicken and juices back to the skillet, and allow the sauce to come back up to a simmer. 
9. Spoon the honey mustard sauce over top, then serve.

NOTE: To substitute boneless, skinless breasts for the thighs, make sure to pound the breasts out to an even 1/2-inch thickness before cooking.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/20-minute-honey-mustard-chicken/

Herb Butter Chicken Thighs

Total Cost: $5.88 recipe / $1.18 serving
Total Time: 30 minutes
Servings: 1 thigh each

INGREDIENTS
5 boneless skinless chicken thighs (about 1/3 lb. each) $5.08
pinch salt and pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
1/2 Tbsp Italian seasoning herb blend $0.15
1/2 cup chicken broth* $0.07
1 Tbsp butter $0.13
handful fresh parsley, chopped (optional garnish) $0.11

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Season the chicken thighs with a pinch of salt and pepper on each side.
2. Heat a large skillet over medium. 
3. Once hot, add the olive oil and swirl to coat the surface of the skillet. 
4. Add the chicken thighs and cook for 5-7 minutes on each side, or until they are golden brown and cooked through. 5. Remove the thighs to a clean plate. 
6. There should be plenty of browned bits left on the bottom of the skillet.
7. Add the minced garlic and Italian seasoning blend to the skillet. Sauté the garlic and herbs in the leftover oil in the skillet. Sauté for 1-2 minutes, or just until the garlic softens a bit and becomes very fragrant.
8. Pour in the chicken broth and stir, dissolving all the browned bits off the bottom of the skillet. Let the broth simmer (still over medium heat) for about 5 minutes, or until it has reduced by half.
9. Once the broth has reduced, add the butter and stir until it has melted into the sauce. Add the chicken pieces back to the skillet with the sauce and spoon the sauce over each piece. Garnish with a sprinkle of chopped parsley, if desired. Serve while hot.

NOTE: I used Better Than Bouillon to make my broth, which contains a fair amount of salt. If using a low sodium chicken broth, you may want to taste your finished butter herb sauce and add salt if needed.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/herb-butter-chicken-thighs/

Feather Bread

Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients
6-7 C. flour
2 pkgs. yeast
2 C. hot tap water
1/3 C. oil
1 Tbs. salt & sugar

Directions
1. Combine 5 C. flour, yeast, salt, and sugar. 
2. Add water & oil. 
3. Mix until all combined, add enough flour to form a soft ball of dough. 
4. Knead about 8 minutes. 
5. Grease the bowl place over dough let rest 15 minutes.
6. Shape into rolls or loaves let rise until double about 1 hour. 
7. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes or until golden. 
8. Remove from pan, brush with butter. Enjoy!

Note: Variation - Add 2 tsp. vanilla & 1/3 C. sugar for sweet dough.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/feather_bread.htm

BACON AND CHEDDAR ZUCCHINI BREAD

Ingredients:
3 eggs
1 Tablespoon sugar
1/2 cup or 120 ml oil
Half (about 1 cup) of a whole zucchini, washed and shredded
1 cup or 200 g cooked and drained chopped bacon (cooled)
1 cup or 100 g grated Cheddar cheese
6 Tablespoons of milk
1 1/2 cups or 190 g All Purpose flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
Pinch of salt
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper

Instructions:
1. In a mixer, add eggs, sugar, oil and mix for 5 minutes . Switch off mixer and using a wooden spoon, add the zucchini, bacon and cheese. Combine well. Then add 6 Tablespoons of milk.
2. In a separate bowl, mix together flour, baking soda and baking powder, salt & pepper then add that slowly to the wet mix and combine well.
3. Pour the batter into the lined bread pan and bake at 325 F / 170 C for 1 hr 20 minutes. Test with a toothpick the center is cooked.
Note: You can make this in a 9 x 13 in pan, double the recipe and check if cooked through after around 35 - 40 minutes.
Note: You can also use this recipe (same quantity ingredients as the regular loaf) to make 12 muffins, bake at the same temperature for between 30 - 35 minutes.

http://lovefoodies.com/bacon-and-cheddar-zucchini-bread/

Italian Orzo Salad

Ingredients

Italian Vinaigrette
1/4 cup olive oil ($0.64)
2 Tbsp red wine vinegar ($0.20)
1 Tbsp lemon Juice ($0.05)
1 tsp Italian seasoning blend* ($0.10)
1/8 tsp garlic powder ($0.02)
1/4 tsp salt ($0.02)
1 tsp Dijon mustard ($0.03)
1 tsp sugar ($0.02)

Salad
1 cup uncooked orzo ($1.15)
1 15 oz. can chickpeas ($0.55)
4 oz. fresh spinach ($0.60)
2 roasted red peppers (1/2 of 12oz. jar) ($1.00)
1/3 cup kalamata olives ($1.00)
1/2 12 oz. jar quartered artichoke hearts ($1.40)
1 pint grape tomatoes ($1.99)

Directions
1. Make the vinaigrette first so the flavors have time to blend. Add the olive oil, red wine vinegar, lemon juice, Italian seasoning blend, garlic powder, salt, Dijon, and sugar in a bowl or jar. Whisk the ingredients together or close the jar and shake until combined. Set the dressing aside. 
2. Cook the orzo according to the package directions (boil until tender). Drain the orzo in a colander and rinse briefly with cool water. Allow the orzo to cool and drain as you prepare the rest of the ingredients. You want the pasta to be as cool and dry as possible. 
3. Rinse and drain the can of chickpeas, again allowing them to drain very well as you prepare the rest of the ingredients. 
4. Roughly chop the spinach and place it in a large bowl. Remove the roasted red peppers, olives, and artichoke hearts from their brines. Slice the olives and roasted red peppers, and roughly chop the artichoke hearts. Slice the grape tomatoes in half. Place the chopped vegetables in the bowl with the spinach. 
5. Finally, add the drained orzo and chickpeas to the bowl with the other ingredients. Stir the vinaigrette once more, then add half to the bowl. Toss the salad ingredients together until coated, and add more dressing if desired (I used the entire batch, but it's always best to start with half and add more as needed).

*If you do not have an Italian herb seasoning blend, you can substitute a 1/4 tsp of each of the following: basil, oregano, thyme, and rosemary, plus a pinch of red pepper flakes.

**For longer storage in the refrigerator, toss the salad ingredients together without the dressing and add the dressing to each bowl just before serving.

Substitutions

Orzo - Orzo can be a bit more difficult to find than other pastas, but you can substitute any small-shaped pasta in its place.

Homemade Vinaigrette - If you don't feel like putting together your own vinaigrette for this salad, feel free to use your favorite bottled Italian style dressing, adding as much or as little to the salad as you prefer.

Grape Tomatoes - I wouldn't suggest using a larger fresh tomato in this salad unless you plan to make and serve this salad the same day. Larger tomatoes are juicier and will have more cut edges, which will seep more water as the salad is stored. Oil-packed sun dried tomatoes would also be awesome in this, if you can find them for an affordable price.

Garbanzo Beans - Cannellini beans would make an excellent substitution, and would fit the Italian theme.

Add-Ins: If you're not concerned about keeping this Italian Orzo Salad vegan, Parmesan cheese would be awesome on this salad, as would fresh mozzarella, or even diced salami.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/italian-orzo-salad/

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This week the summary has been prepared mostly by darowil (Margaret). The lists have been the responsibility of Lurker 2, while KateB is on her holiday to Gran Canaria

My apologies for the tabs not working- I have not been able to edit them!!!!!!

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party,http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-562535-1.html

Have I missed something this is very short indeed!?

*Pearls Girls* has a new car-had known she would need to replace it so when it needed a new alternator it moved it up to number 1 priority. Her DS helped her and was able to support her DH as he fell.

*Cashemeregma's* nephew passed away unexpectedly during the week.

*Kate's* coming grandchild is a little sister for Caitlin (20 weeks currently).

*Fan's* new car has a scratch along the side where she was forced over by a car failing to give way. And her DH has come down with a gastro bug.

*Bonnie7591* was confronted by a snowfall this morning- a very bad omen for their harvest.

* PHOTOS*

5 *Machriste* - Halls livingroom set up
10 *Swedenme* - Halloween baby outfit
12 *Swedenme* - Star Wars hat 
16 *Poledra65* - South Dakota
16 * Poledra65 * - more photos
16 *Poledra65* - Sandy Creek Wyoming
18 *Swedenme* - Robin Hood's Bay
18 *KateB* - Holiday shot- Gran Canaria
28 *tami ohio* - Camp spot
" - Grasshopper
30 *Fan* - Freesias
38 *KateB* Puerto Mogan
" Selfie in Puerto Rico
" Scan of new GD (sister to Caitlin)
41 *Fan* - Azaleas
49 *Gweniepooh* - Gracie, shots before and after the groomer
50*Fan * - Clivias
53 *Kiwifrau* - in her Mercedes
55* darowil* - Breakfast Doughnuts
63 * Flyty1n * - smoke above her valley 
68 * Bonnie7591* - Autumn snow

*CRAFTS*

6 * Rookieretiree* - link, Easy Knitting Stitches
15 *Bonnie7591* -Monkey Hat
25 * thewren * - link - Monkey Hat
27 *Poledra65* - link - Overalls
" - Mystery Shawl

*  ARTS *
8 *Bonnie7591* link Silk Painting artist
28 * Gweniepooh* Matthew's latest drawing (update)

*RECIPES & KITCHEN MATTERS *
30 * Bonnie7591* - Hamburger
42 *darowil* link - Finger Bun recipe
45 *Rookieretiree* link- Long John (donut)
46 " link Doughnut varieties
48 * Bonnie7591* - link - Raisins and Sultanas
64 * Poledra65* - link- dried currants
65 * Sorlenna* - link - Chocolate Chip Cookies

*OTHER*
4 *Swedenme* - aphorism- memory predicament
13 *Rookieretiree*- link, Help navigating in Ravelry
14*Poledra65* link Bach Flower Rescue Remedy
14 *Poledra65* - link- Ravelry
15 *Bonnie7591* - link- Steam Juicer
21 *darowil * - link - Robin Hood's Bay
" - Coast to Coast Walk
" - Coorong Bushranger
" - Maps, comparison UK to USA.
44 * sugarsugar* link - Mesembryanthums (Pig Face) 
48 *Rookieretiree* - youtube song - Wonky Donkey
52 *Bonnie7591* - link - Hurricane Hazel


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Ladies, thank you for summary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is an interesting take on Lemon Curd, Sam- I would warn people to be ready to make meringue as well- with all the left over egg whites!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies just popping in before bedtime , finished my first star wars hat now onto my second , found lots of graphs so decided to try making a few different hats as they are quick easy knits , although one thing I couldnt find was a good chart with the words Star Wars so decided to make my own , think it turned out ok will have a better look in the morning when my eyes are not so tired , Goodnight everyone ????????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Where is time going?

Had more work this week which will give me more funds to plan more bike maintenance with. 
Progress being made on 2nd diamond painting, this one for me. Then onto a few that will be Christmas gifts.

Poor grandson Sam. That will plague him for a long time and have a major impact on his activities. 

Ttyal


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Marking my place, liking the recipes Sam, though chicken won’t be on our menu until somebody feels a whole lot better. 
Popped outside and it is a lovely sunny spring day, supposed to get to 19C which is a welcome lift to the temperatures.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Julie and Darowil for the summaries, recipes and starting us off this week. So sorry for Ayden. Mono is a debilitating disease, easily spread by droplets so just being in the presence of someone who sneezes on you can give it to you. Hoping he will rest up and quickly get better. Take care that you don't catch it, Sam. 
I am loving the recipes and will try many of them. The one for the plum kuchen is tops on the list. When I was in Germany our hausfrau would make it, calling it Pflaum Kuchen, same thing, and bring me and my companion each a nice piece. She'd warn us, "now whatever you do, don't eat it while it is warm. Pflaum kuchen is best when eaten cold." She would chat a bit and go back to her apartment. As soon as our landlady was gone, we would wolf down the wonderful, warm, plum cake. 
Fan, have you had an estimate on your car damage yet? Hoping that it is not so deep as to start rusting. 
Fires are continuing and growing bigger. Payson, just 12 miles south of us, is now on evacuation watch..scary! The wind has been so bad and the smoke so thick that the airplane tankers were not able to go in to bring in buckets of water scooped from the Utah lake to drop on the fire. We have been issued a smoke advisory to stay inside, so Penny will not get a walk this evening. I figure if it is bad for humans it is also bad for dogs. Have routine eye check tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon celebrating my friend Carolyn's 80th birthday. It will be a fun experience to get dark enough glasses (they dilate the eyes) to be safe to drive myself to the party. It usually takes me 5-6 hours for them to return to normal again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Flytyin no not doing anything about the scrape, it is not deep and purely a cosmetic issue. Will get it fixed sometime but not yet. 
Missed that plum cake recipe it sounds fabulous, not that I need anything sweet but....... ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope Ayden recovers soon, as it can be easily spread I hope no one else gets it. The recipes sound delicious, I’ll go and look in more detail later. I was working this a.m and this evening and may be working tomorrow evening and night as Jamie’s carer is off with a cold, but she may feel well enough to turn up. He had a large dental procedure under GA on Wednesday and was very sleepy yesterday but much wider awake today and feeling ok. He has another procedure in a couple of weeks and will be glad when it’s all over as he’s had problems for a long time and ended up having to do his own referral as 3other dentists failed to do that. 
I’m rather tired so off to bed. Take care all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy to Ayden. Rough stuff.

I'm tired; this week was long and busy. I still need to make deviled eggs and potato salad for a get together tomorrow. Jane escaped out the front door at one point today, too, so had to chase her down and crawl into the neighbor's hedge to catch her. Augh. Kittens!

Thanks for getting us started once again, Sam & ladies. Hope to keep up better this week--we shall see. Hugs & blessings to all, hoping all are safe from any crazy weather.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Some nice recipes. Thank you!

Ps : I hope the wee fella gets better soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and Darowil for the summaries, recipes and starting us off this week. So sorry for Ayden. Mono is a debilitating disease, easily spread by droplets so just being in the presence of someone who sneezes on you can give it to you. Hoping he will rest up and quickly get better. Take care that you don't catch it, Sam.
> I am loving the recipes and will try many of them. The one for the plum kuchen is tops on the list. When I was in Germany our hausfrau would make it, calling it Pflaum Kuchen, same thing, and bring me and my companion each a nice piece. She'd warn us, "now whatever you do, don't eat it while it is warm. Pflaum kuchen is best when eaten cold." She would chat a bit and go back to her apartment. As soon as our landlady was gone, we would wolf down the wonderful, warm, plum cake.
> Fan, have you had an estimate on your car damage yet? Hoping that it is not so deep as to start rusting.
> Fires are continuing and growing bigger. Payson, just 12 miles south of us, is now on evacuation watch..scary! The wind has been so bad and the smoke so thick that the airplane tankers were not able to go in to bring in buckets of water scooped from the Utah lake to drop on the fire. We have been issued a smoke advisory to stay inside, so Penny will not get a walk this evening. I figure if it is bad for humans it is also bad for dogs. Have routine eye check tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon celebrating my friend Carolyn's 80th birthday. It will be a fun experience to get dark enough glasses (they dilate the eyes) to be safe to drive myself to the party. It usually takes me 5-6 hours for them to return to normal again.


Those fires must be getting worrying for you personally as well- or are there barriers between you and the fires that they won't be able to jump? 
And did you ever get to eat the Pflaum kuchen cold?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And it's raining outside (commented on the last TP that I wanted to get out before the rain). Not a lot so might wait and see what it does before I decide what to do

And the sun is back out already! Think I will just head out and assume it won't rain a lot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam hope Auden recovers quickly without after effects. And that no one else gets it from him, especially you.
You will enjoy having an extra dog outside for a short while.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, healing energy for Ayden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, healing energy for Ayden.


From me, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Somehow missed that Ayden is sick- hope he recovers fast.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

darowil said:


> And it's raining outside (commented on the last TP that I wanted to get out before the rain). Not a lot so might wait and see what it does before I decide what to do
> 
> And the sun is back out already! Think I will just head out and assume it won't rain a lot.


Raining in Melbourne as well.Had very strong winds earlier.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Where was the Plum (Pflaum) Kuchen recipe? Did I miss it also? I think I would like it warm, also.
Slow day, with a late wake up, Memorial Service for long time member of the church followed by a reception of finger foods. (lunch) Even got a nap in. My new "Molten Lava Red Honda CRV "is working out very well. When I learn all the auto settings, including attaching and setting up my phone for Google maps. Apparently my house phone has not worked for almost a week for people to call in. I missed a lot of calls. A friend called today to tell me as she knew that I did not spend all day on the phone. One of three had fallen off the cradle. I will have to keep an eye on things.
Thanks for all the great new recipes. We eat mostly chicken. Have a good night or morning as it may be.
{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to all in need!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where was the Plum (Pflaum) Kuchen recipe? Did I miss it also? I think I would like it warm, also.
> Slow day, with a late wake up, Memorial Service for long time member of the church followed by a reception of finger foods. (lunch) Even got a nap in. My new "Molten Lava Red Honda CRV "is working out very well. When I learn all the auto settings, including attaching and setting up my phone for Google maps. Apparently my house phone has not worked for almost a week for people to call in. I missed a lot of calls. A friend called today to tell me as she knew that I did not spend all day on the phone. One of three had fallen off the cradle. I will have to keep an eye on things.
> Thanks for all the great new recipes. We eat mostly chicken. Have a good night or morning as it may be.
> {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to all in need!


Fifth recipe down in Sam's first posting- called *Zwetschgenkuchen*


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Marking my place. I’m so tired, long day but have finally accomplished a tiny wee bit. Catch you all later and will read from the beginning probably during the night when I can’t sleep.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flytyin no not doing anything about the scrape, it is not deep and purely a cosmetic issue. Will get it fixed sometime but not yet.
> Missed that plum cake recipe it sounds fabulous, not that I need anything sweet but....... ????


You can get drops to speed the return from dilation a bit, but you have to ask for them. It's not dramatic, but helps some.

Happy weekend everyone. Thanks for this week's start everyone. My grandmother made coffee cake regularly and always called it kuchen. Hers was just a rich sweetroll dough topped with melted butter, sugar and cinnamon; it was soooo good. I would love to try the feather bread. It was piano lesson day for my DGS. I stayed on after, and we ordered Chinese for dinner. DD had had a full week and appreciated not having to cook.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some really good recipes to try. When I clicked on your link I came to your second post so had to scroll up to find the plum Kuching & lemon recipes.
I hope Ayden is feeling better soon but he will sure have to rest lots or it will relapse on him, some people get too active too quickly & then get sicker than ever. Shared water bottles & water fountains are often a culprit to spread it.

Julie, thanks for stepping in for Kate while she’s lazing in the sun????????

Joyce, I hope they get the fire under control soon, scary that the evacuation notice is getting so close to you

The snow was gone by lunch time & we didn’t get anymore????It got all the way up to a balmy 4C/38F & the highest temp as far as the forcast goes is 10C/50F & rain for 3 more days


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Iresha called, my bloodwork from Wed showed lower hemoglobin than presurgery so I'm at hospital having more blood work. If they stop taking blood I wouldn't be anemic. Told her she had promised no more tests and she was a meanie beanie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome aine k - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. i hope i can tempt you to come back often with the promise of an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get settled. tell us about yourself. what are you knitting now? we'll be looking for you, --- sam



aine k said:


> Some nice recipes. Thank you!
> 
> Ps : I hope the wee fella gets better soon


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This week the summary has been prepared mostly by darowil (Margaret). The lists have been the responsibility of Lurker 2, while KateB is on her holiday to Gran Canaria
> 
> My apologies for the tabs not working- I have not been able to edit them!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, Margaret and Julie...you all do a wonderful job in keeping us going week after week. Sam, the recipes look great, the Hawaiian chicken looks especially tasty...might give it a try one of these nights.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome Hoots - we are so glad you found our knitting tea party and stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. every time you return you will find an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get comfortable. do tell us about yourself and what you are knitting presently. we'll be looking for you. 
--- sam



Hoots said:


> Raining in Melbourne as well.Had very strong winds earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some really good recipes to try. When I clicked on your link I came to your second post so had to scroll up to find the plum Kuching & lemon recipes.
> I hope Ayden is feeling better soon but he will sure have to rest lots or it will relapse on him, some people get too active too quickly & then get sicker than ever. Shared water bottles & water fountains are often a culprit to spread it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Kate while she's lazing in the sun????????
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie! It would be nice if my future held a real holiday- but that is unlikely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you Sam, Margaret and Julie...you all do a wonderful job in keeping us going week after week. Sam, the recipes look great, the Hawaiian chicken looks especially tasty...might give it a try one of these nights.


Thank you, Maatje! :sm24: I have the easy end of the deal- only every so often in my case!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Ladies and Sam, many thanks for another kick off. I like the sound of the feather bread and I love Orzo salads. For a hot dish, I cook the orzo, make a liitle sauce of white wine,, butter, herbs, etc. (orzo in another pan) toss some frozen salad precooked shrimp (Trader Joe's) in to heat it through, toss it all together with some parm and fresh basil Yum
Getting great sundowns now: some clouds, 1/4 moon and the two planets....I forget... Venus and Mars or Jupiter I think. Lovely. i have to learn how to upload photos. Happy beginning of weekend to all and hugs to those in need. And who doesn't need a hug!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam thanks for all the chicken thigh recipes; we eat them often and I'm always trying new ways to fix them. Wonderful summary and thanks to Julie and Margaret. Hope Kate continues to have a wonderful vacation.

Joy/Sassafras, prayers that Iresha will quickly identify why your hemoglobin is so low and can get the issue rectified quickly. Have you heard how your sister in Columbia is doing since being evauated? Prayers for her and other residents affected by Florence.

Started a knitting project (small) today at my group. Of course I still have several knitting and crochet UFOs but just needed a change. It is a freebie on ravelry and you can find it here: 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-loop-double-knit-reusable-duster


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting great sundowns now: some clouds, 1/4 moon and the two planets....I forget... Venus and Mars or Jupiter I think. Lovely. i have to learn how to upload photos. Happy beginning of weekend to all and hugs to those in need. And who doesn't need a hug!![/quote]

I also have to learn how to upload photos. . .I'm super technology challenged. Ive been on KP more than 3 years, haven't posted yet. It is not that I don't do anything. . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gwen, I like that small projects, might try these. I found the handle in the garage the other day and knew I could make a cover for the forked end, now I know how. I have lots of pretty scraps that a friend gives me from her knit group. I usually make hats, etc. for charity. I should make a duster for my house.(and then learn how to use it LOL) 
Wood stoves make a lot of soot and dust around.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and Darowil for the summaries, recipes and starting us off this week. So sorry for Ayden. Mono is a debilitating disease, easily spread by droplets so just being in the presence of someone who sneezes on you can give it to you. Hoping he will rest up and quickly get better. Take care that you don't catch it, Sam.
> I am loving the recipes and will try many of them. The one for the plum kuchen is tops on the list. When I was in Germany our hausfrau would make it, calling it Pflaum Kuchen, same thing, and bring me and my companion each a nice piece. She'd warn us, "now whatever you do, don't eat it while it is warm. Pflaum kuchen is best when eaten cold." She would chat a bit and go back to her apartment. As soon as our landlady was gone, we would wolf down the wonderful, warm, plum cake.
> Fan, have you had an estimate on your car damage yet? Hoping that it is not so deep as to start rusting.
> Fires are continuing and growing bigger. Payson, just 12 miles south of us, is now on evacuation watch..scary! The wind has been so bad and the smoke so thick that the airplane tankers were not able to go in to bring in buckets of water scooped from the Utah lake to drop on the fire. We have been issued a smoke advisory to stay inside, so Penny will not get a walk this evening. I figure if it is bad for humans it is also bad for dogs. Have routine eye check tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon celebrating my friend Carolyn's 80th birthday. It will be a fun experience to get dark enough glasses (they dilate the eyes) to be safe to drive myself to the party. It usually takes me 5-6 hours for them to return to normal again.


If they are evacuating people only 12 miles from you does that mean you might be next? Goodness, hope you get rain soon and that the firefighters can get a handle on the fire. So terrible. Stay safe....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam, missed Ayden has mono. Not good, stay away from him and stay healthy...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening all, I finally made it here, did the shopping and then did a few other things around the house, I found a recipe for garlic chicken stir fry for dinner, it turned out really good. David got home about half an hour ago, and hopefully he doesn't have to leave until Monday. 
Now that I'm all caught up on last week, I'll try and get caught up with you all, and thank you Sam and Summary Ladies, for the new week.



flyty1n said:


> Correct! That is thunder color for sure. Blue dun is also a fly tier's color of deep blue, smoky gray that is commonly used to tie blue winged olive flies.
> We are a good 149 miles from the Pole Creek fire but my friends in Woodland hills subdivision are only 100 miles away and they and the Pole Creek fire community have been ordered to evacuate now.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am glad for Pacer and Matthew's updates. This is an exciting and well deserved time for Matthew.


I hope they get it contained before it does anymore damage or spreads further.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I did make myself go out , brought in some lettuce, 3 cabbages & a big tub of corn. By the time I came in my fingers were numb & my hands are still aching. I hope it doesn't get so cold it wrecks my onions, I thought about pulling them but hate to when they are so wet. They are really sitting up out of the ground, I think from all the big rainstorms we've had. The forcast says still snow tonight & tomorrow, I hope none of it stays, so far melting as it comes. DS called this evening & said it's snowed all day up there & it's staying. even Bonnyville, which isn't very far north of us, just west, has lots & DS said it's really flattening the crops, he was talking to friends.


Glad you got so much in, I sure hope you don't get a hard frost for a while.



sugarsugar said:


> Mmm well she will have an appointment in a couple of weeks., basically GM trying to change an arrangement (verbal), however DD spoke to the dad on the phone today and had quite a talk to him...I was there listening and he was quite understanding of her concerns. Then she rang the GM and told her about that call and so things will at this stage continue as is... but DD will still get something put in place pretty soon. Safer that way I think. It seems GM is trying to act that her son is better than he actually is and there are a few things she hadnt told him... anyway we will see. DD needs a laywer that will do legal aid and that takes couple of weeks for appointment but that's ok. I was very proud of how she handled both the dad and the GM today., she had both calls on loud speaker so I could hear both sides.She is growing up for sure.


That's good, she's certainly maturing, I hope that the solicitor gets some things set in stone. 
It's amazing, once they become mothers, how they usually start to appreciate theirs so much more.



kiwifrau said:


> I still have the higher areas to do in 3 rooms in the City House just waiting for my friend to have time to help me bring the ladder in from the garage. Think I will try and bring it into the house myself as it's aluminum and they are very light.
> 
> The plan was to take it out of the garage then lift it up to the top deck off the Master bedroom to bring it into the house that way, instead of through the house and up the stairs. Hmmmmm, think I will just bring it through the house then I can start painting again.
> Hate having 3 rooms in such a mess for so long.


Just don't take out any windows in the pursuit of getting the ladder in, or hurt yourself. Yes, those are usually pretty light, just really really awkward. 
I didn't get to the bathroom today, but I'll do that tomorrow when I get home.



Pearls Girls said:


> I never heard the lady read, listened to Youtube and ordered the book for DD's new one in March.


Great gift! :sm24:



Pearls Girls said:


> I imagine you did get a pain in the crawl space. . .glad that you found paint also, hope that it is still good. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


 :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: 
Paint, paint, I meant paint. :sm23:



Pearls Girls said:


> pack your bags. I run a bed & breakfast. You make the bed, you make the breakfast, views are free.
> I always have sheets, towels & food available for drop-ins. :sm02:


That would be so much fun!!! Maybe one day. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, mono is actually an immune issue, I got it because I was working so much that I ran my immune system into the ground, the doc said I had the worst case he'd ever seen, I was growing mold in my throat, it was disgusting, but anyway, he said I was pregnant, surprise, and I couldn't take anything, so a weeks rest and I was back to work as good as new.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> Some nice recipes. Thank you!
> 
> Ps : I hope the wee fella gets better soon


Welcome to the tea party, hope you stop in often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha called, my bloodwork from Wed showed lower hemoglobin than presurgery so I'm at hospital having more blood work. If they stop taking blood I wouldn't be anemic. Told her she had promised no more tests and she was a meanie beanie.


Oh dear, I hope that it's an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Raining in Melbourne as well.Had very strong winds earlier.


Welcome to Sam Tea Table, nice to have you stop in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, that was an easy catch up, so I think I'll sit and knit for a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went to make the deviled eggs and was informed four more people are coming to lunch...so cooked some more eggs and got them made finally and got the potato salad done. I think I'm done, too! Hoping for a good night's sleep for a change.

Talk to y'all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha called, my bloodwork from Wed showed lower hemoglobin than presurgery so I'm at hospital having more blood work. If they stop taking blood I wouldn't be anemic. Told her she had promised no more tests and she was a meanie beanie.


Joy, do you like raisins? They are full of iron & will help bring your blood up .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Bonnie! It would be nice if my future held a real holiday- but that is unlikely!


Are you still going to try to visit your DD next year? I remember you were talking abut it.

I hope you are getting used to the new meds & starting to feel better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam thanks for all the chicken thigh recipes; we eat them often and I'm always trying new ways to fix them. Wonderful summary and thanks to Julie and Margaret. Hope Kate continues to have a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Joy/Sassafras, prayers that Iresha will quickly identify why your hemoglobin is so low and can get the issue rectified quickly. Have you heard how your sister in Columbia is doing since being evauated? Prayers for her and other residents affected by Florence.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, Gwen. I've bookmarked the mop cover ages ago but have yet to make it. So many things to do, not enough time????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, mono is actually an immune issue, I got it because I was working so much that I ran my immune system into the ground, the doc said I had the worst case he'd ever seen, I was growing mold in my throat, it was disgusting, but anyway, he said I was pregnant, surprise, and I couldn't take anything, so a weeks rest and I was back to work as good as new.


You were lucky to be back to work after only a week. DS2 got it when he was going to NAIT & couldn't miss any classes or would be kicked out. When he was finally done, he slept about 18 hrs a day for a whole month.
You talk about growing mold in your throat, I once told a doctor I could smell mono, he thought I was nuts until I told him to let me test a couple of patients, both were positive. He didn't doubt me after that????????( it smells like the Throat is rotting, much worse than just a regular sore throat). We used to do Throat swabs for strep when requested, that's why I noticed the smell


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello there, Hoots and aine k. Welcome to Sam’s virtual tea party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks Sam and Margaret and Julie for getting us started. Sorry to hear Ayden has Mono... we call it glandular fever here. My DS had it around 13 and was off school most of a term (around 8 weeks). Hope Ayden gets plenty of rest and lets himself recover slowly. It is quite exhausting. 

Well our temperature was supposed to get to 16c and we got that at 7am.. then plummeted by 8am to 11am then down to 6c by 4.30, blowing a gale and rain on and off. Good grief., we had every season in one today today... LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Thanks Sam and ladies for getting another week started. Some good looking chicken recipes there Sam, I'm always looking for different ways to cook chicken.
I hope Ayden's blood test proves not to be mono. It is a nasty illness though when my GS had it at the beginning of the summer he spent a week dying on the sofa and then, against all advice, went back to Uni and has never looked back. 

I've had a busy week and not been commenting much but trying to keep up. Fan I hope your husband is feeling better now, but I can understand you won't be cooking chicken for a while.

KayeJo, I'm sorry to hear you never got to the bathroom yesterday, you must be sitting with your legs crossed!! lol.

Last Thursday a friend and I took a trip down to the Dorset coast to take a look around an area where we used to have a seaside cottage when the kids were small. It was an old coastguard's cottage high up on a headland with the most amazing sea views. After 50 years it's still the same and nothing changed. It's in such a remote spot, up a mile long farm track so there's never going to be a load of houses built there. There's a line of 4 cottages, an old 800 year old chapel and a coastguard look out point and that's it! I've been wanting to go back for ages so this was a real trip down memory lane.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and Darowil for the summaries, recipes and starting us off this week. So sorry for Ayden. Mono is a debilitating disease, easily spread by droplets so just being in the presence of someone who sneezes on you can give it to you. Hoping he will rest up and quickly get better. Take care that you don't catch it, Sam.
> I am loving the recipes and will try many of them. The one for the plum kuchen is tops on the list. When I was in Germany our hausfrau would make it, calling it Pflaum Kuchen, same thing, and bring me and my companion each a nice piece. She'd warn us, "now whatever you do, don't eat it while it is warm. Pflaum kuchen is best when eaten cold." She would chat a bit and go back to her apartment. As soon as our landlady was gone, we would wolf down the wonderful, warm, plum cake.
> Fan, have you had an estimate on your car damage yet? Hoping that it is not so deep as to start rusting.
> Fires are continuing and growing bigger. Payson, just 12 miles south of us, is now on evacuation watch..scary! The wind has been so bad and the smoke so thick that the airplane tankers were not able to go in to bring in buckets of water scooped from the Utah lake to drop on the fire. We have been issued a smoke advisory to stay inside, so Penny will not get a walk this evening. I figure if it is bad for humans it is also bad for dogs. Have routine eye check tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon celebrating my friend Carolyn's 80th birthday. It will be a fun experience to get dark enough glasses (they dilate the eyes) to be safe to drive myself to the party. It usually takes me 5-6 hours for them to return to normal again.


That smoke sounds really horrible. I hope you don't have to evacuate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an interesting take on Lemon Curd, Sam- I would warn people to be ready to make meringue as well- with all the left over egg whites!


Yum... how are you Julie.? Miss having you post often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some really good recipes to try. When I clicked on your link I came to your second post so had to scroll up to find the plum Kuching & lemon recipes.
> I hope Ayden is feeling better soon but he will sure have to rest lots or it will relapse on him, some people get too active too quickly & then get sicker than ever. Shared water bottles & water fountains are often a culprit to spread it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Kate while she's lazing in the sun????????
> ...


Oh my, it looks like your Summer is definitely over. BRR :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha called, my bloodwork from Wed showed lower hemoglobin than presurgery so I'm at hospital having more blood work. If they stop taking blood I wouldn't be anemic. Told her she had promised no more tests and she was a meanie beanie.


Sorry you are needing to have more tests... hope it's all an easy fix.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Sam, Margaret & Julie for starting us off and doing the summaries. A bit cloudy and 'muggy' (airless) here today, but hopefully it will burn off later. I know I should be happy to be here, but I'm ready to go home now - a week of lying around is enough for me, but DH insisted 10 days was better. It was different when we were both working and needed the first 3 days to wind down properly - I think now that I'm retired I'm fully wound down permanently! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Everyone in the path of the smoke &/or fires, please do not wait to evacuate. It the authorities say go, go.

Also anyone in path of the wild weather (hurricane) also take care and keep your head down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Raining in Melbourne as well.Had very strong winds earlier.


Decided not to give us much rain. 
And welcome to the Tea Party. You will find us here all week chatting away about all and sundry


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, mono is actually an immune issue, I got it because I was working so much that I ran my immune system into the ground, the doc said I had the worst case he'd ever seen, I was growing mold in my throat, it was disgusting, but anyway, he said I was pregnant, surprise, and I couldn't take anything, so a weeks rest and I was back to work as good as new.


I had it fall of my senior year of H.S., I was out more that 3 weeks, isolated from family, everyone. All I did was sleep. fell way behind in my studies and changed classes at mid terms. Picked up a couple of business classes instead of French. They were easy peasy and brought my GPA back up. I could have been Rip Van Winkle and slept 100 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I’m at Vicky’s having put the kids to bed. She asked me Monday if I could do so but I then forgot to put it in my diary. Yesterday asked if we could join a table for a dinner tonight. Yes we said. Vicky rang to confirm details in the middle of my sock workshop at Guild. Figured it was re tonight thought nothing more of it till I finished and then realised that I had double booked myself. Maryanne is with us for a couple of nights so sent her with David while I came here. Behaved beautifully for me. E had had a meltdown while I was here (the best I’ve seen from her) so we wondered what she would be like. 
At one point she wanted me to put G in the pusher. No I said he will think we are going out, why not put a doll in? Off she trotted and G reaches out and tries to open the front door! So getting put to bed was done with the use of the pusher to transport her from room to room. Of course how else do you get round?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I went to make the deviled eggs and was informed four more people are coming to lunch...so cooked some more eggs and got them made finally and got the potato salad done. I think I'm done, too! Hoping for a good night's sleep for a change.
> 
> Talk to y'all later.


I remembered late last night that my quilt group meeting was a pot luck today. So,I too boiled eggs, will fix this a.m. when I wake up more, and off to meeting at 9:45.
The sun is peeking between the trees just above the heavy fog. (I live on a hill, where the "mountains meet the sea", all ledge.) We were up late last night watching movies. . .It took several tries to find one worth watching, lol.
Have a great day. . .or pleasant dreams. . .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some really good recipes to try. When I clicked on your link I came to your second post so had to scroll up to find the plum Kuching & lemon recipes.
> I hope Ayden is feeling better soon but he will sure have to rest lots or it will relapse on him, some people get too active too quickly & then get sicker than ever. Shared water bottles & water fountains are often a culprit to spread it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in for Kate while she's lazing in the sun????????
> ...


Hopefully you won't get more for a while and the harvest can be got in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Iresha called, my bloodwork from Wed showed lower hemoglobin than presurgery so I'm at hospital having more blood work. If they stop taking blood I wouldn't be anemic. Told her she had promised no more tests and she was a meanie beanie.


What a pain for you. Hopefully nothing significant shows up


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually from drinking water at public water fountains such as the school..Have they been notified as this can be very contagious...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

KateB: Us too. I used to take 3 days to wind down and enjoy the peace and quiet, etc. and get into the swing of doing nothing I didn't want to all day. Now we are both retired and "getting away" doesn't have the same urgency and feel to it that it did when we worked. In fact, we did not go this year at all due to the fires north, west and east of us in Sonoma county. We did last year, and it was disappointing to be out in the woods trailering in tons of smoke. Did not want to do it again. So we are doing "day trips" and it's been fun so far.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Kayjo......“I didn't get to the bathroom today, but I'll do that tomorrow when I get home. “ Goodness, you must have excellent control! ????????????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> KateB: Us too. I used to take 3 days to wind down and enjoy the peace and quiet, etc. and get into the swing of doing nothing I didn't want to all day. Now we are both retired and "getting away" doesn't have the same urgency and feel to it that it did when we worked. In fact, we did not go this year at all due to the fires north, west and east of us in Sonoma county. We did last year, and it was disappointing to be out in the woods trailering in tons of smoke. Did not want to do it again. So we are doing "day trips" and it's been fun so far.


Thank you for understanding! It feels very selfish to wish for something other than this "paradise", but there is only so much doing nothing that I can take. DH is happy to do the same thing every day - go to the same town, walk along the same prom, look in the same shops, sit in the same bar......me, not so much. However, I know how lucky I am to have an opportunity that's not given to everyone. :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. My twin will probably return to Mt. Pleasant tomorrow. My niece is safe and not flooded. 
Angela, sounds like an enjoyable trip down memory lane.
Cathy, thank you. Mainly the extra blood work is to see why I am more anemic. My hemoglobin is just over 10.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. Fun story of E and pusher. She's a charmer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you still going to try to visit your DD next year? I remember you were talking abut it.
> 
> I hope you are getting used to the new meds & starting to feel better


I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. My twin will probably return to Mt. Pleasant tomorrow. My niece is safe and not flooded.
> Angela, sounds like an enjoyable trip down memory lane.
> Cathy, thank you. Mainly the extra blood work is to see why I am more anemic. My hemoglobin is just over 10.


Glad to hear your twin and niece are all safe.

I think a haemoglobin of over 10 is not too low so should be a quick fix. Maybe the raisins that Bonnie suggested would do the trick.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
> I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


Sorry to hear you're not likely to get to Bronwen next year, but if the grandchildren could come to you, that would be perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam and Margaret and Julie for getting us started. Sorry to hear Ayden has Mono... we call it glandular fever here. My DS had it around 13 and was off school most of a term (around 8 weeks). Hope Ayden gets plenty of rest and lets himself recover slowly. It is quite exhausting.
> 
> Well our temperature was supposed to get to 16c and we got that at 7am.. then plummeted by 8am to 11am then down to 6c by 4.30, blowing a gale and rain on and off. Good grief., we had every season in one today today... LOL


Thanks for that explanation, Cathy, I had forgotten! re Ayden and the illness he has contracted- Grand Dad you don't have to be sexually active to get that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Thanks Sam and ladies for getting another week started. Some good looking chicken recipes there Sam, I'm always looking for different ways to cook chicken.
> I hope Ayden's blood test proves not to be mono. It is a nasty illness though when my GS had it at the beginning of the summer he spent a week dying on the sofa and then, against all advice, went back to Uni and has never looked back.
> 
> I've had a busy week and not been commenting much but trying to keep up. Fan I hope your husband is feeling better now, but I can understand you won't be cooking chicken for a while.
> ...


Thanks for ALL the giggles here, Angela! Especially re: Kaye Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yum... how are you Julie.? Miss having you post often.


Getting there - Dear Cathy- but it has been a very tough 7 weeks now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret & Julie for starting us off and doing the summaries. A bit cloudy and 'muggy' (airless) here today, but hopefully it will burn off later. I know I should be happy to be here, but I'm ready to go home now - a week of lying around is enough for me, but DH insisted 10 days was better. It was different when we were both working and needed the first 3 days to wind down properly - I think now that I'm retired I'm fully wound down permanently! :sm12: :sm09:


Can't imagine that state, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Everyone in the path of the smoke &/or fires, please do not wait to evacuate. It the authorities say go, go.
> 
> Also anyone in path of the wild weather (hurricane) also take care and keep your head down.


So many IDIOT Americans failed to heed the warnings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're not likely to get to Bronwen next year, but if the grandchildren could come to you, that would be perfect.


It would be the more NORMAL way of things in MY opinion- but I have a NASTY feeling Peter vetoes any visits to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and Darowil for the summaries, recipes and starting us off this week. So sorry for Ayden. Mono is a debilitating disease, easily spread by droplets so just being in the presence of someone who sneezes on you can give it to you. Hoping he will rest up and quickly get better. Take care that you don't catch it, Sam.
> I am loving the recipes and will try many of them. The one for the plum kuchen is tops on the list. When I was in Germany our hausfrau would make it, calling it Pflaum Kuchen, same thing, and bring me and my companion each a nice piece. She'd warn us, "now whatever you do, don't eat it while it is warm. Pflaum kuchen is best when eaten cold." She would chat a bit and go back to her apartment. As soon as our landlady was gone, we would wolf down the wonderful, warm, plum cake.
> Fan, have you had an estimate on your car damage yet? Hoping that it is not so deep as to start rusting.
> Fires are continuing and growing bigger. Payson, just 12 miles south of us, is now on evacuation watch..scary! The wind has been so bad and the smoke so thick that the airplane tankers were not able to go in to bring in buckets of water scooped from the Utah lake to drop on the fire. We have been issued a smoke advisory to stay inside, so Penny will not get a walk this evening. I figure if it is bad for humans it is also bad for dogs. Have routine eye check tomorrow morning, then in the afternoon celebrating my friend Carolyn's 80th birthday. It will be a fun experience to get dark enough glasses (they dilate the eyes) to be safe to drive myself to the party. It usually takes me 5-6 hours for them to return to normal again.


Do hope that the fires are contained soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sam, Margaret & Julie for starting us off and doing the summaries. A bit cloudy and 'muggy' (airless) here today, but hopefully it will burn off later. I know I should be happy to be here, but I'm ready to go home now - a week of lying around is enough for me, but DH insisted 10 days was better. It was different when we were both working and needed the first 3 days to wind down properly - I think now that I'm retired I'm fully wound down permanently! :sm12: :sm09:


Know exactly how you, feel Kate , I dont like lying around a pool either, , prefer to go out exploring instead


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
> I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


I didn't realize you weren't a citizen. So are you still considered a Scottish citizen? Do you get benefits from becoming a citizen.
I thought rents were high here but that's crazy. Sure doesn't leave much left over for living


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. My twin will probably return to Mt. Pleasant tomorrow. My niece is safe and not flooded.
> Angela, sounds like an enjoyable trip down memory lane.
> Cathy, thank you. Mainly the extra blood work is to see why I am more anemic. My hemoglobin is just over 10.


Good to hear you family is OK after the hurricane


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be the more NORMAL way of things in MY opinion- but I have a NASTY feeling Peter vetoes any visits to me.


Sad he doesn't want them to spend time with you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Angelam, re hubby’s condition. He is coming right slowly stomach and ribs tender and aching but managed some mashed potato last night so all to the good with that. Lots of cups of tea in between all day which helps hydration and elimination.
Sam, was wondering what mono was, and realise it’s glandular fever, that is a nasty one do hope Ayden will be ok as it takes awhile to recover from.
Been watching hurricane news and really dismayed at people not evacuating, then expecting help from service people putting them at risk also. 
Kate, can understand your feelings, yes it’s great to travel but a few days of same old can get boring. As much as I love going to Queenstown I am pleased we are staying home this year as have seen the sights and done the tourist things many times there. Some day trips here and there will be on agenda I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Know exactly how you, feel Kate , I dont like lying around a pool either, , prefer to go out exploring instead


Me too, after a day or 2 of lying around, I'm bored


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it’s about to burst. Dr says it’s an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.

GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week

It’s been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn’t be complaining but I’m sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you weren't a citizen. So are you still considered a Scottish citizen? Do you get benefits from becoming a citizen.
> I thought rents were high here but that's crazy. Sure doesn't leave much left over for living


Strictly speaking I am a Subject of Her Majesty, Born in Scotland, Citizen of the UK, holding an EU Passport. With Permanent Residency in NZ- actually acquired by 1958, but only formalised, initially when I went back to Uni in 1996, and subsequently documented after incredible searching- I had to document every darned year I had lived here- on the 11th/12th May 2011, so I could get re-entry to New Zealand when I returned from my big trip overseas- Ringo was not even a glimmer in his poor deceased dad's frozen genetic data. Just a longing in his mum's belly. Really took me by surprise when Bridget told me she would have a Pup ready by July- I wasn't due to leave for Scotland until early August...

ETA, The only benefit of Citizenship of NZ will be that if I ever were to travel again I would prefer to go on an NZ passport rather than a post BREXIT British one.

Rents truly are crazy, but so are house prices here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad he doesn't want them to spend time with you


I am apparently tarred with the brush of being a Mother -in -Law - there is a very disapproving Oma in his Life- and also I have discovered there is a by-blow child somewhere- maybe Oma had good reason?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it's about to burst. Dr says it's an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.
> 
> GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week
> 
> It's been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn't be complaining but I'm sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


Hoping for the best possible outcome for DH.

And you face so much more cold to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


Has Drumpf tweeted anything yet about it?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has Drumpf tweeted anything yet about it?


Haven't seen anything, but been looking at newshub site and the flooding is unbelievably bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Haven't seen anything, but been looking at newshub site and the flooding is unbelievably bad.


I hope he doesn't fling paper towels at them the way he did in Puerto Rico.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope he doesn't fling paper towels at them the way he did in Puerto Rico.


No he has chosen to pull up some gaff from President Obama from years ago.
What a dolt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> No he has chosen to pull up some gaff from President Obama from years ago.
> What a dolt.


To be expected, I guess.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're not likely to get to Bronwen next year, but if the grandchildren could come to you, that would be perfect.


Me too, but would be wonderful if your grand children could visit!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting there - Dear Cathy- but it has been a very tough 7 weeks now.


Glad you are feeling a bit better....May it long continue! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Me too, but would be wonderful if your grand children could visit!


I could manage one at a time easily, unless I have one in the spare bed, and one on the sofa- I have tonnes of spare bedding! I just wish it could come up as an option.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better....May it long continue! ????


It is a matter of learning how to lift my mood.

I don't like feeling permanently PMT!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it's about to burst. Dr says it's an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.
> 
> GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week
> 
> It's been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn't be complaining but I'm sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


We understand... sunshine always makes everything seem so much better..????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could manage one at a time easily, unless I have one in the spare bed, and one on the sofa- I have tonnes of spare bedding! I just wish it could come up as an option.


It sure would be wonderful for you....we have a similar situation with our oldest son, but we do have other grandchildren we see often, can't imagine never to see any of them....so very sorry, seems inadequate to repeat.....????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Caught up on my nap and sock knitting. Now, I just feel real lazy. Enjoying a nice fall day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


There are many reasons people stay put and many times it's because of pets. Sometimes, it's denial that it would be this bad. The rescuers are fabulous.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are many reasons people stay put and many times it's because of pets. Sometimes, it's denial that it would be this bad. The rescuers are fabulous.


Exactly, the denial part is understandable too, and worrying about pets as well. Weather being as unpredictable as it is, people thinking they are safe can be caught out with severe consequences.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it's about to burst. Dr says it's an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.
> 
> GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week
> 
> It's been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn't be complaining but I'm sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


Hope you can get the swelling to a head, it must feel so uncomfortable for him.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many IDIOT Americans failed to heed the warnings.


Julie, there are a number of reasons that someone can't evacuate. Money or animals are the main ones. Most cannot afford hotel rooms or have family/friends to go to or they don't have transportation. Please don't generalize when you hear these things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You were lucky to be back to work after only a week. DS2 got it when he was going to NAIT & couldn't miss any classes or would be kicked out. When he was finally done, he slept about 18 hrs a day for a whole month.
> You talk about growing mold in your throat, I once told a doctor I could smell mono, he thought I was nuts until I told him to let me test a couple of patients, both were positive. He didn't doubt me after that????????( it smells like the Throat is rotting, much worse than just a regular sore throat). We used to do Throat swabs for strep when requested, that's why I noticed the smell


Thankfully, I generally have a very strong immune system. 
:sm12: YUCK! I'd not want to smell it, it was bad enough tasting it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Thanks Sam and ladies for getting another week started. Some good looking chicken recipes there Sam, I'm always looking for different ways to cook chicken.
> I hope Ayden's blood test proves not to be mono. It is a nasty illness though when my GS had it at the beginning of the summer he spent a week dying on the sofa and then, against all advice, went back to Uni and has never looked back.
> 
> I've had a busy week and not been commenting much but trying to keep up. Fan I hope your husband is feeling better now, but I can understand you won't be cooking chicken for a while.
> ...


 :sm23: It was touch and go there for a bit. :sm23:

Good that your DGS recovered quickly too.

Really cool to go back and see the cottage, and that it's not changed, that can't be said very often. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had it fall of my senior year of H.S., I was out more that 3 weeks, isolated from family, everyone. All I did was sleep. fell way behind in my studies and changed classes at mid terms. Picked up a couple of business classes instead of French. They were easy peasy and brought my GPA back up. I could have been Rip Van Winkle and slept 100 years.


That's to bad, but good that there was an option to bring up your GPA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Kayjo......"I didn't get to the bathroom today, but I'll do that tomorrow when I get home. " Goodness, you must have excellent control! ????????????????????


 :sm23: If only!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you for understanding! It feels very selfish to wish for something other than this "paradise", but there is only so much doing nothing that I can take. DH is happy to do the same thing every day - go to the same town, walk along the same prom, look in the same shops, sit in the same bar......me, not so much. However, I know how lucky I am to have an opportunity that's not given to everyone. :sm12:


I agree, it's okay to loll around a day to two, but then some serious sightseeing or something is in order, I like to see different things, David on the other hand, is just fine going to the same exact places in Yellowstone year after year. I like some variation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
> I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


Hopefully the kids or at least your DGS will be able to visit, I agree that it's about time. 
Wow! That's a huge amount of rent a month, the most I've ever paid is $750/mth for rent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for ALL the giggles here, Angela! Especially re: Kaye Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm19: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, Marla and I went to the farmers market and did some shopping I needed to do, and David left just a bit ago to go fishing, so I think I'll just knit for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, there are a number of reasons that someone can't evacuate. Money or animals are the main ones. Most cannot afford hotel rooms or have family/friends to go to or they don't have transportation. Please don't generalize when you hear these things.


Oh go to HELL!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh go to HELL!


Sorry to see you get so upset about this.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DD and S-I-L were on their way out for the day for a visit and our hot water heater started leaking all over the place. Had to call off the visit ....darn....was able to turn off the water to the heater so at least we have cold water until Monday when (I hope) our plumber will dane to visit us!They are very independent up here. I guess lots of work, etc. Got my pkg. from Amazon of cleaning products, one leaked all over the box. Box was totally wet. Don't know how Post Office delivery person didn't see it when they put it down, all wet all over. So I will enjoy very much a glass of wine in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, so sorry you had to postpone visit from DD and DSIL. Hope plumber comes quickly. Enjoy your glass of wine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and S-I-L were on their way out for the day for a visit and our hot water heater started leaking all over the place. Had to call off the visit ....darn....was able to turn off the water to the heater so at least we have cold water until Monday when (I hope) our plumber will dane to visit us!They are very independent up here. I guess lots of work, etc. Got my pkg. from Amazon of cleaning products, one leaked all over the box. Box was totally wet. Don't know how Post Office delivery person didn't see it when they put it down, all wet all over. So I will enjoy very much a glass of wine in a couple of hours!!!


I think you need the wine ASAP and not wait the couple of hours. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

https://mic.com/articles/191341/hurricane-florence-low-income-communities-of-color#.uDecWp8Vx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> https://mic.com/articles/191341/hurricane-florence-low-income-communities-of-color#.uDecWp8Vx


So true. Many from Katrina, Irma and Maria will never recover and now Florence is impacting the most vulnerable.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the kids or at least your DGS will be able to visit, I agree that it's about time.
> Wow! That's a huge amount of rent a month, the most I've ever paid is $750/mth for rent.


My DS pays $1400 a month for his family of 5. It is 4 tiny rooms used to be college housing.
My other DS shares a home with 4 other guys (5 total) pay $1200 each, each month. They are very concerned as their landlord has a brain tumor, and things might change.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DS pays $1400 a month for his family of 5. It is 4 tiny rooms used to be college housing.
> My other DS shares a home with 4 other guys (5 total) pay $1200 each, each month. They are very concerned as their landlord has a brain tumor, and things might change.


It's not unusual to see rents in excess of $2500/month here for 3 bedroom single family houses. That does not include any utilities.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Houses have skyrocketed in price in this city due to immigration and a shortage of housing stock available. The average 3 bedroom house is upto 1 million dollars in some suburbs. So the landlords command high rents for their properties and the cycle continues. There is a big project on at present to build heaps more affordable homes, but even those are around the 1/2 million price range.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's not unusual to see rents in excess of $2500/month here for 3 bedroom single family houses. That does not include any utilities.


It is hard for someone making $30 an hour to make ends meet. I never made more that 8.50-10.00 an hour in my whole working life. I started at $ 1.25, when I went to school. I only retired 4 years ago. Some kids now in the generation of entitlement, think we made lots. . .lol I was denied many jobs over the years for being a woman, it didn't matter how much education I had. The last placed we lived "all advertised jobs" were filled from within. 8 generation locals got most of the jobs at lowest rates. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Houses have skyrocketed in price in this city due to immigration and a shortage of housing stock available. The average 3 bedroom house is upto 1 million dollars in some suburbs. So the landlords command high rents for their properties and the cycle continues. There is a big project on at present to build heaps more affordable homes, but even those are around the 1/2 million price range.


Wow...I'm assuming that there is some kind of subsidized assistance for pensioners and low income? We have three new apartment complexes going up and the state has asked the landlords to earmark 10% for section 8 (income based rent relief) since there is currently over a year's wait for those arrangements. Landlords aren't too keen on doing it, though. There have been 5 new senior/assisted living/nursing home complexes go up in the last year within 10 miles of each other. They're making room for all the baby boomers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...I'm assuming that there is some kind of subsidized assistance for pensioners and low income? We have three new apartment complexes going up and the state has asked the landlords to earmark 10% for section 8 (income based rent relief) since there is currently over a year's wait for those arrangements. Landlords aren't too keen on doing it, though. There have been 5 new senior/assisted living/nursing home complexes go up in the last year within 10 miles of each other. They're making room for all the baby boomers.


Yes there is subsidised assistance for pensioners and low income, but it still doesn't meet the high costs of living, food prices fluctuate, and electricity is expensive also. Many on low incomes don't put winter heaters on because of cost. To give an example our latest power bill was $190 for a month and that is without using heaters. Our home has good insulation so heaters are not needed. Our pension barely covers living expenses. Council rates on property is high also. Luckily we get a good income from our engineering co, but others really struggle between fortnightly payments. A lot of older folk are leaving Auckland for cheaper towns, which in turn is pressuring them until new houses can take up the influx.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes there is subsidised assistance for pensioners and low income, but it still doesn't meet the high costs of living, food prices fluctuate, and electricity is expensive also. Many on low incomes don't put winter heaters on because of cost. To give an example our latest power bill was $190 for a month and that is without using heaters. Our home has good insulation so heaters are not needed. Our pension barely covers living expenses. Council rates on property is high also. Luckily we get a good income from our engineering co, but others really struggle between fortnightly payments. A lot of older folk are leaving Auckland for cheaper towns, which in turn is pressuring them until new houses can take up the influx.


It does sound awful. Social Security benefits rarely are over $1500/month so even with two receiving benefits, it's rarely enough to live on. Even if the house is owned free and clear, the utilities, upkeep and property taxes are more than many can afford. Some baby boomers still have pensions (mostly trades and government jobs), but that's becoming less and less. Personal savings are an absolute must for current and future working people.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Finished my 2nd diamond painting.

I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


Oh that is gorgeous, love fairies and yours is stunning!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


There are those who cannot evacuate easily so stay, but there are those who can, and chose not to. Wish those idiots would realize that the authorities have enough to do helping those who actually need assistance as well as dealing with the situation. I


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


That is lovely!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> There are those who cannot evacuate easily so stay, but there are those who can, and chose not to. Wish those idiots would realize that the authorities have enough to do helping those who actually need assistance as well as dealing with the situation. I


Very true, in these situations we see the best and worst of human behaviour. The ones who really anger are the looters, lowest of the low.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


Wow. Very nice work.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh go to HELL!


That certainly sounds like an adult response to the OP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


Oh that is stunning, amazing how life like the face is too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally got 2 heels turned on 1 pr of socks during a Hallmark movie, and heated tea during commercials.
Looters are the losers. . .another reason why some people will not leave. Criminal behavior seems to run rampant during disasters. . . but love and help is high on the list of many. Disasters seem to bring out the best and worst of people. I am glad that damage was less than expected.Prayers and {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} for those in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and S-I-L were on their way out for the day for a visit and our hot water heater started leaking all over the place. Had to call off the visit ....darn....was able to turn off the water to the heater so at least we have cold water until Monday when (I hope) our plumber will dane to visit us!They are very independent up here. I guess lots of work, etc. Got my pkg. from Amazon of cleaning products, one leaked all over the box. Box was totally wet. Don't know how Post Office delivery person didn't see it when they put it down, all wet all over. So I will enjoy very much a glass of wine in a couple of hours!!!


Oh no! That's sucks! I sure hope that your plumber gets there right away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DS pays $1400 a month for his family of 5. It is 4 tiny rooms used to be college housing.
> My other DS shares a home with 4 other guys (5 total) pay $1200 each, each month. They are very concerned as their landlord has a brain tumor, and things might change.


I guess I'm lucky that I've always lived in places where the cost of living wasn't too bad, other than Alaska, but the rents weren't bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


That's beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, nice diamond painting. I’ve seen others that quite nice.

Sad that it’s those who can least afford it are the most impacted by these terrible storms. 

Living expenses for retirees is definitely a concern for many, especially for those living on only government pensions. We are lucky I have my pension from work as well as income from the farm. That is one reason I’m so upset that the government raised the retirement age from 65 to 67, I think those who are dependant on only that pension are often in jobs that are too physically demanding for someone at that age.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I finally got 2 heels turned on 1 pr of socks during a Hallmark movie, and heated tea during commercials.
> Looters are the losers. . .another reason why some people will not leave. Criminal behavior seems to run rampant during disasters. . . but love and help is high on the list of many. Disasters seem to bring out the best and worst of people. I am glad that damage was less than expected.Prayers and {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} for those in need.


Ther should be really severe punishment for those that loot, terrible to take advantage at such a time


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I guess I'm lucky that I've always lived in places where the cost of living wasn't too bad, other than Alaska, but the rents weren't bad.


Twenty miles away it is $2000 a month, no kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Twenty miles away it is $2000 a month, no kids.


Well I am paying $1,600 NZ, and really worried it could legally be pushed up to $2,000NZ.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Twenty miles away it is $2000 a month, no kids.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am paying $1,600 NZ, and really worried it could legally be pushed up to $2,000NZ.


I know it's hard enough for you with it where it is now, I can't imagine how you would manage if Nasir raised it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a phone call from a friend and former work colleague earlier. We worked in the Auckland Telegram Office back in 1960s-80s.
Some of the co workers are compiling a list of former staff members and so far have 400. My friend asked me if I could remember some more,
So my memory is getting a workout and have gathered another 20 names to add to the list. We had 5 sections in the whole dept, telephone bureau, public counter, international, and delivery areas, so many hundreds of people who worked there during those years. I could write a book about the life and times of that part of my life. Lots of romances, affairs, marriages, divorces and boozing, drugs you name it, it happened.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Stopping in really quickly. Needless to say that this day has been super busy. Tomorrow is equally as busy and then the week is already looking the same. Fortunately DH is off from work this week so he can take Matthew to art class and pick him up for me on Monday. I have to work two jobs on Monday so I can use that relief. Hopefully I will get an update picture from Matthew tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a phone call from a friend and former work colleague earlier. We worked in the Auckland Telegram Office back in 1960s-80s.
> Some of the co workers are compiling a list of former staff members and so far have 400. My friend asked me if I could remember some more,
> So my memory is getting a workout and have gathered another 20 names to add to the list. We had 5 sections in the whole dept, telephone bureau, public counter, international, and delivery areas, so many hundreds of people who worked there during those years. I could write a book about the life and times of that part of my life. Lots of romances, affairs, marriages, divorces and boozing, drugs you name it, it happened.


That's a lot of names to remember. 
Lol, sounds like quite the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stopping in really quickly. Needless to say that this day has been super busy. Tomorrow is equally as busy and then the week is already looking the same. Fortunately DH is off from work this week so he can take Matthew to art class and pick him up for me on Monday. I have to work two jobs on Monday so I can use that relief. Hopefully I will get an update picture from Matthew tomorrow.


Goodness, you are busy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a lot of names to remember.
> Lol, sounds like quite the time.


Yep sex and drugs and rock and roll! It surely was the swinging sixties.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, lovely fairy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep sex and drugs and rock and roll! It surely was the swinging sixties.


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am paying $1,600 NZ, and really worried it could legally be pushed up to $2,000NZ.


That ridiculous. Thank goodness there is senior housing here. Maximum rent is 30% of your income & includes heat & power. They are small & not fancy but at least affordable 
I'm not sure what houses rent for but well less than what you pay


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I think you must meet yourself coming & going some days. Take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it's about to burst. Dr says it's an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.
> 
> GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week
> 
> It's been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn't be complaining but I'm sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


That sounds awful and painful , hope it heals soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


I always think of the poor people who have no where to go in situations like this , especially the elderly , just hoping they can get through it safely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Yes there is subsidised assistance for pensioners and low income, but it still doesn't meet the high costs of living, food prices fluctuate, and electricity is expensive also. Many on low incomes don't put winter heaters on because of cost. To give an example our latest power bill was $190 for a month and that is without using heaters. Our home has good insulation so heaters are not needed. Our pension barely covers living expenses. Council rates on property is high also. Luckily we get a good income from our engineering co, but others really struggle between fortnightly payments. A lot of older folk are leaving Auckland for cheaper towns, which in turn is pressuring them until new houses can take up the influx.


Uk is so over populated that its nearly impossible to find reasonable rented accommodation even in the smaller towns,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Kayjo......"I didn't get to the bathroom today, but I'll do that tomorrow when I get home. " Goodness, you must have excellent control! ????????????????????


I must admit to having had the same thought- or major kidney issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
> I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


Wow- not sure about cost here but I'm sure that would get a good place (now Sydney and Melbourne is a different matter). Just checked and a two bedroom unit like Maryannes was rented out for $285 a week two years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. My twin will probably return to Mt. Pleasant tomorrow. My niece is safe and not flooded.
> Angela, sounds like an enjoyable trip down memory lane.
> Cathy, thank you. Mainly the extra blood work is to see why I am more anemic. My hemoglobin is just over 10.


A relief for you to know that they are OK.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Uk is so over populated that its nearly impossible to find reasonable rented accommodation even in the smaller towns,


It seems there is a problem worldwide, too many fleeing war zones and heading for European countries causing major pressure for all concerned. 
NZ has changed so much especially in the last couple of decades and not all good sadly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that explanation, Cathy, I had forgotten! re Ayden and the illness he has contracted- Grand Dad you don't have to be sexually active to get that one!!!!!!!!


Ah but it is called the Kissing Disease so I assumed that was what Sam was referring to. Not an accurate name though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Angelam, re hubby's condition. He is coming right slowly stomach and ribs tender and aching but managed some mashed potato last night so all to the good with that. Lots of cups of tea in between all day which helps hydration and elimination.
> Sam, was wondering what mono was, and realise it's glandular fever, that is a nasty one do hope Ayden will be ok as it takes awhile to recover from.
> Been watching hurricane news and really dismayed at people not evacuating, then expecting help from service people putting them at risk also.
> Kate, can understand your feelings, yes it's great to travel but a few days of same old can get boring. As much as I love going to Queenstown I am pleased we are staying home this year as have seen the sights and done the tourist things many times there. Some day trips here and there will be on agenda I think.


If someone chooses to ignore evacuation demands then they should not have resources spent rescuing them if they get into problems. I know it is hard to refuse help but resources are scarce and lives shouldn't be put at risk to save them from their own decisions. I'm not talking about people who get in trouble through no real fault of their own but those who choose to ignore requests to evacuate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I went with DH to the ER this morning. Yesterday he said he felt like he had a blind pimple in his nose, by evening it was quite sore, by this morning his nose & upper lip area were terribly swelled up, like it's about to burst. Dr says it's an abscess & to put hot compresses on it to see if it will come to a head, if not better by Monday he will start him on antibiotics, sooner if it gets worse. I was concerned about cellulitis ãs face/ head infections can become bad quickly.
> 
> GD is now here, spending the night. DS is working & DIL took GS to Saskatoon to a concert for his BD next week
> 
> It's been pouring here all morning, water laying everywhere. I know when I see the flooding from the hurricane I shouldn't be complaining but I'm sure sick of this cold, dreary wet weather.


Hope the abscess does come to a head and drain out his body rather than down his throat if the head develops in the nose rather than outside.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


The socks are lovely Margaret, hope you and your family have a lovely time and Happy birthday to your Mum


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


Those are different I think you and I were both talking about those who ignore advice for no good reason. And I assume that if evacuation is expected that help will be available to enable those who can't evacuate under their own steam to be evacuated. But never having been in that situation I wouldn't know. It does happen here with bush fires but no nothing about the logistics.

Maybe because I am not an animal person but if someone chooses to stay for their animals is it right that first responders are then put at risk to rescue them? Not questioning their right to choose for themselves but the right to therefore put other people at risk.

Edit- looks like no assistance for them to evacuate so yes some can't and no issues with them getting assistance.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> DD and S-I-L were on their way out for the day for a visit and our hot water heater started leaking all over the place. Had to call off the visit ....darn....was able to turn off the water to the heater so at least we have cold water until Monday when (I hope) our plumber will dane to visit us!They are very independent up here. I guess lots of work, etc. Got my pkg. from Amazon of cleaning products, one leaked all over the box. Box was totally wet. Don't know how Post Office delivery person didn't see it when they put it down, all wet all over. So I will enjoy very much a glass of wine in a couple of hours!!!


Sounds like yesterday was not a good day. Enjoy that glass of wine!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the kids or at least your DGS will be able to visit, I agree that it's about time.
> Wow! That's a huge amount of rent a month, the most I've ever paid is $750/mth for rent.


For the highest that seems very reasonable even for here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...I'm assuming that there is some kind of subsidized assistance for pensioners and low income? We have three new apartment complexes going up and the state has asked the landlords to earmark 10% for section 8 (income based rent relief) since there is currently over a year's wait for those arrangements. Landlords aren't too keen on doing it, though. There have been 5 new senior/assisted living/nursing home complexes go up in the last year within 10 miles of each other. They're making room for all the baby boomers.


Sounds like the same problem world over. The UK is in dire need of more affordable housing and the government is trying to get more built, but it all takes time. Most new private developments are supposed to allocate some as affordable housing but I'm not sure how often that happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> There are those who cannot evacuate easily so stay, but there are those who can, and chose not to. Wish those idiots would realize that the authorities have enough to do helping those who actually need assistance as well as dealing with the situation. I


These are the ones I am talking about- and would say the same if it was a bush fire here. If they can't for some reason it is different to if they won't.
Why is it won't and not willn't (will not), what is the wo? Just move into a grammer discussion :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sounds like the same problem world over. The UK is in dire need of more affordable housing and the government is trying to get more built, but it all takes time. Most new private developments are supposed to allocate some as affordable housing but I'm not sure how often that happens.


Up here its causing mayhem traffic wise as the small roads were not built to take all the traffic coming from all the new housing developments, ( poor green land is disappearing fast ) and none of the new houses getting built are for people looking to rent , one thing I was happy about was seeing office blocks being turned into apartment s , Ive been saying for years they should do that as a lot of the small towns round here have lots of empty office blocks some have stood empty for years , I'm just hoping they make them affordable for young single people to live in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Last Thursday a friend and I took a trip down to the Dorset coast to take a look around an area where we used to have a seaside cottage when the kids were small. It was an old coastguard's cottage high up on a headland with the most amazing sea views. After 50 years it's still the same and nothing changed. It's in such a remote spot, up a mile long farm track so there's never going to be a load of houses built there. There's a line of 4 cottages, an old 800 year old chapel and a coastguard look out point and that's it! I've been wanting to go back for ages so this was a real trip down memory lane.


How wonderful to be able to find your memories unspoiled - so unusual these days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided not ever to fly again- because of the risk of thrombosis- my veins are not in very good order, it has never come right post op. I could get there by bus, train, ferry, but it puts the cost of kenneling Ringo up rather. We will see how my saving program goes. This year's Vector Dividend is going to have to go on some plumbing that I need to do to get my new washing machine functioning right- not prepared to have the rent spiral up as would happen if I tried to get Nasir to do anything- I have discovered that rents for 3 bed houses locally has reached $500 weekly- I am still paying $400- dare not have it go higher. So the planned acquisition of Citizenship has been deferred to next year.
> I think it is time Bronwen allowed that the grandchildren could visit me.


Fingers crossed that you get to see the children at some stage in the near future. Gosh that rent is high... sorry you are needing to pay for a plumber yourself also. Shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting there - Dear Cathy- but it has been a very tough 7 weeks now.


I hope things all improve and you start to feel better as we at least get sunny warmer days. You have had a pretty dreary and wet Winter I gather and I guess that doesnt help with anything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh that is gorgeous, love fairies and yours is stunning!


RE Heather.... Well done! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The socks are lovely Margaret, hope you and your family have a lovely time and Happy birthday to your Mum


From me too...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Kayjo......"I didn't get to the bathroom today, but I'll do that tomorrow when I get home. " Goodness, you must have excellent control! ????????????????????


Tee-here-hee :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Very well done Sonja, and you own graph! Clever. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to your mum, Margaret!????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very well done Sonja, and you own graph! Clever. :sm11:


Just the basic star wars letters , the other graph I found online


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Had a phone call from a friend and former work colleague earlier. We worked in the Auckland Telegram Office back in 1960s-80s.
> Some of the co workers are compiling a list of former staff members and so far have 400. My friend asked me if I could remember some more,
> So my memory is getting a workout and have gathered another 20 names to add to the list. We had 5 sections in the whole dept, telephone bureau, public counter, international, and delivery areas, so many hundreds of people who worked there during those years. I could write a book about the life and times of that part of my life. Lots of romances, affairs, marriages, divorces and boozing, drugs you name it, it happened.


Well Fan, it could be the basis of a new Soap! Though you might get sued if anyone recognised themselves.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the sock Margaret. True the owls don't stand out a lot but the subtle nature of them is very, very nice. 
I like the subtle effect myself. Beautiful knitting as usual.


darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are awesome. Which one is your own graph? Both are amazing.


Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are awesome. Which one is your own graph? Both are amazing.


Thank you Gwen , just the star wars lettering , couldnt find any that was small enough to go on the little hat size


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you , it was good to know family was safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, nice owl socks. Happy birthday to your mom.
Sonja, nice hats!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Up here its causing mayhem traffic wise as the small roads were not built to take all the traffic coming from all the new housing developments, ( poor green land is disappearing fast ) and none of the new houses getting built are for people looking to rent , one thing I was happy about was seeing office blocks being turned into apartment s , Ive been saying for years they should do that as a lot of the small towns round here have lots of empty office blocks some have stood empty for years , I'm just hoping they make them affordable for young single people to live in


We have numerous office blocks empty around here and they're still building more! Several years ago a developer in town wanted to build a block of offices but the only way he could get planning permission was if he agreed to build a cinema on the ground floor to replace the old cinema in town which had closed down, so he duly did this. That cinema stood empty for years and was an absolute eyesore with weeds all around. I don't think many of the offices were occupied either. After goodness knows how many years the whole lot was demolished (again) and guess what? They've built a block of flats!! And highly expensive flats too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Cute hats.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> How wonderful to be able to find your memories unspoiled - so unusual these days.


Yes it was. I think they are so far off the beaten track and not even a mains water supply that there will never be any development there. I took some photos on my phone but I need to work out how to get them on to here!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, nice owl socks. Happy birthday to your mom.
> Sonja, nice hats!


Thank you Joy and I'm glad your family is all safe


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We have numerous office blocks empty around here and they're still building more! Several years ago a developer in town wanted to build a block of offices but the only way he could get planning permission was if he agreed to build a cinema on the ground floor to replace the old cinema in town which had closed down, so he duly did this. That cinema stood empty for years and was an absolute eyesore with weeds all around. I don't think many of the offices were occupied either. After goodness knows how many years the whole lot was demolished (again) and guess what? They've built a block of flats!! And highly expensive flats too!


Its a shame that they are so expensive , my thoughts are they should turn all these empty office blocks into affordable rented flats for young ones who want to leave home or through no fault of their own find themselves homeless, but no they are to greedy to do that ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


Wow spectacular


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Rents everywhere seem dreadful. San Franciso (which, like New York City has always been high) it's nothing for $5,000 a month for a big loft or a 1 bedroom place. I don't know what young people (other than the Tekkies) and oldsters are going to do. I think it is a shame, but when everyone wants to live in the same spot, and there is no more land....what is to do. As they say, God isn't making more land! In SF it is the Tekkies who work in the computer field like the Googles, Yahoos, etc., that they say have driven up the costs. Median cost of home in SF now $1,000,000.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, you are busy.


Truly I think I am. Today is church, grab a bite to eat and prepare for work, work, come home to change clothes and take Matthew to the private reception of artists for the art prize show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I must admit to having had the same thought- or major kidney issues.


 :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


Those are great!! I love the owls on them. Happy Birthday to you mum!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the abscess does come to a head and drain out his body rather than down his throat if the head develops in the nose rather than outside.


That's what I was going to say, I hope that it doesn't cause any major problems and drains quickly and easily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those are different I think you and I were both talking about those who ignore advice for no good reason. And I assume that if evacuation is expected that help will be available to enable those who can't evacuate under their own steam to be evacuated. But never having been in that situation I wouldn't know. It does happen here with bush fires but no nothing about the logistics.
> 
> Maybe because I am not an animal person but if someone chooses to stay for their animals is it right that first responders are then put at risk to rescue them? Not questioning their right to choose for themselves but the right to therefore put other people at risk.
> 
> Edit- looks like no assistance for them to evacuate so yes some can't and no issues with them getting assistance.


Virginia and South Carolina, I think, started pet evacuations before the storm hit, so that people wouldn't be afraid to leave because of their pets, to so many, their pets are on par with children, I honestly don't think I could leave mine, but I do have the ability to get myself and them out and have plenty of places to go that will also take them in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Those are so cute!!!! It turned out fabulously! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you , it was good to know family was safe.


It's really good they are safe, and that they can return home. Flooding and such is very scary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.

Maya and i had our walk, then went to mtg and Walmart as i needed some over the counter meds. We had roast chicken last night so will make enchilladas tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds awful and painful , hope it heals soon


It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but it is called the Kissing Disease so I assumed that was what Sam was referring to. Not an accurate name though.


One of the worst culprits for spreading it is shared water bottles on sports teams


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


Happy birthday to your mom & brother.
Great socks.
I saw some of her yarn on FB, such lovely colors but I'm behaving????????it would probably cost a fortune in shipping


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Great hats


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes it was. I think they are so far off the beaten track and not even a mains water supply that there will never be any development there. I took some photos on my phone but I need to work out how to get them on to here!


Nice that you got back for a visit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Rents everywhere seem dreadful. San Franciso (which, like New York City has always been high) it's nothing for $5,000 a month for a big loft or a 1 bedroom place. I don't know what young people (other than the Tekkies) and oldsters are going to do. I think it is a shame, but when everyone wants to live in the same spot, and there is no more land....what is to do. As they say, God isn't making more land! In SF it is the Tekkies who work in the computer field like the Googles, Yahoos, etc., that they say have driven up the costs. Median cost of home in SF now $1,000,000.


Sad that soon only the rich will own a home. I'm glad it's not quite so bad here but with more oil development in the area prices have gone up

I hope you've got your water problem fixed.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Waiting for plumber to call no doubt tomorrow!
I will be sure to pass along the (good!!) news, I hope. Meanwhile DH's stop gap measures have stopped the leaking. I'll just heat up water for a quick bath again tonight. Pretend we are camping. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another miserable grey day here. It snowed most of yesterday, a lot melted but a couple of inches still on the deck. Just north of us got over 4” & there was a bad accident & the highway closed last night due to icy slushy conditions. Good grief, too soon for that!
We dropped GD off on the way to ER as we didn’t know how long we’d have to wait but I’m impressed in & out in 1/2 both days, excellent service.
GD crawled into our bed about 5 am so I had a real restful night, I think a nap may happen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are so cute!!!! It turned out fabulously! :sm24: :sm24:


Thankyou Kaye Jo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Sam, missed Ayden has mono. Not good, stay away from him and stay healthy...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad mono test negative. Still, worrying he is always tired. Sending healing energy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she isn't spoiled much is she? --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm at Vicky's having put the kids to bed. She asked me Monday if I could do so but I then forgot to put it in my diary. Yesterday asked if we could join a table for a dinner tonight. Yes we said. Vicky rang to confirm details in the middle of my sock workshop at Guild. Figured it was re tonight thought nothing more of it till I finished and then realised that I had double booked myself. Maryanne is with us for a couple of nights so sent her with David while I came here. Behaved beautifully for me. E had had a meltdown while I was here (the best I've seen from her) so we wondered what she would be like.
> At one point she wanted me to put G in the pusher. No I said he will think we are going out, why not put a doll in? Off she trotted and G reaches out and tries to open the front door! So getting put to bed was done with the use of the pusher to transport her from room to room. Of course how else do you get round?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ii agree - and i would probably let them stew in their own juices until the water went down on its own. they had a chance to get out and didn't take it. now they are putting the responders in danger trying to get them to safety. irks me. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So many IDIOT Americans failed to heed the warnings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and heidi. she has to be doing something. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, after a day or 2 of lying around, I'm bored


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true to an extent - i wonder though if they reached out for help. it's the ones that could evacuate that didn't and then are calling 'uncle' when the water starts to rise. they should just have to sit in it until it goes down. --- sm



Fan said:


> I retract my earlier thoughts on people not evacuating from the hurricane. It has occurred to me that some people are unable to get away as they might be poor, no funds or transport, physically unable and or isolated so have to stay put and try to survive somehow. Those first responders really are heroic in their rescue efforts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm surprised he did that much. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope he doesn't fling paper towels at them the way he did in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


Do hope the antibiotics work ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well Fan, it could be the basis of a new Soap! Though you might get sued if anyone recognised themselves.....


Exactly, it would be a soap opera, and I don't fancy getting sued. Maybe I will write some stuff for future family to read 
but nothing incriminating. My friend and I yesterday had a bit of a chuckle over a few things when certain names were mentioned.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hats


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - every time i see your avatar it makes me smile. that really is a super photo of you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Missed your post about plumbing problems. Hope DH's stop gap trick hold until the call and visit from the plumber. 
I feel your inconvenience concerning plumbing thinking back to our issues the past month or so.


MindyT said:


> Waiting for plumber to call no doubt tomorrow!
> I will be sure to pass along the (good!!) news, I hope. Meanwhile DH's stop gap measures have stopped the leaking. I'll just heat up water for a quick bath again tonight. Pretend we are camping. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


That sounds very painful. Glad they've started him on antibiotics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Truly I think I am. Today is church, grab a bite to eat and prepare for work, work, come home to change clothes and take Matthew to the private reception of artists for the art prize show.


You and Matthew will have a great time at the private reception though, I'm sure. It will be awesome to see his art there. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

denial is no excuse in my book. it's pure stupidity when everyone says what will happen and yet they stay. --- sam



Fan said:


> Exactly, the denial part is understandable too, and worrying about pets as well. Weather being as unpredictable as it is, people thinking they are safe can be caught out with severe consequences.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice that you got back for a visit


Yes. Another one off my bucket list.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hard for this Southerner to grasp the concept of snow in September. We still have temperatures in the upper 80s and 90! 
Today it is considerably cooler with a light but steady rain at 74 F but tomorrow and the rest of the week will be low 90s and upper 80.

I went to bed last night at 7 pm and got up at 5 this morning; just needed some extra zzzzz. (LOL) 
Hannah got home a little around midnight last night and was at work at 8 this morning so DH and I went and had a muffin and coffee at the coffee shop for breakfast and to see her. She will be coming over around 6 to show us all the pictures she took while in Mexico and to pick up Sydney. I lay down for about 45 minutes and just rested but didn't fall asleep and just now got back up (3 pm).


Bonnie7591 said:


> Another miserable grey day here. It snowed most of yesterday, a lot melted but a couple of inches still on the deck. Just north of us got over 4" & there was a bad accident & the highway closed last night due to icy slushy conditions. Good grief, too soon for that!
> We dropped GD off on the way to ER as we didn't know how long we'd have to wait but I'm impressed in & out in 1/2 both days, excellent service.
> GD crawled into our bed about 5 am so I had a real restful night, I think a nap may happen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what i want to know is did they reach out for help. there were places they could go for free. but you have to reach out - i don't think anyone would refuse to help someone who needed it. i've always wanted to go though a hurricane - from the closest very very high hill. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Julie, there are a number of reasons that someone can't evacuate. Money or animals are the main ones. Most cannot afford hotel rooms or have family/friends to go to or they don't have transportation. Please don't generalize when you hear these things.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam


Good that it's not mono but worrying that he is so tired. Are they going to do any further tests?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we have gone far enough here. that is a little strong julie. everyone can have their opinion. i'm just hoping there are no more deaths. i really wonder how far inland one would need to go to be out of danger? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh go to HELL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have two. --- sam



MindyT said:


> DD and S-I-L were on their way out for the day for a visit and our hot water heater started leaking all over the place. Had to call off the visit ....darn....was able to turn off the water to the heater so at least we have cold water until Monday when (I hope) our plumber will dane to visit us!They are very independent up here. I guess lots of work, etc. Got my pkg. from Amazon of cleaning products, one leaked all over the box. Box was totally wet. Don't know how Post Office delivery person didn't see it when they put it down, all wet all over. So I will enjoy very much a glass of wine in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Sam; you are too sweet. Just another grey haired granny trying to live life on the cheap side like many others. Along with doing a lot of purging of "things" I've also put myself on a pretty strict spending schedule in hopes of attending the KAP this next year along with going up to see my brother in WI. He turned 75 this past Aug. and is still struggling some from the quadruple by-pass and pacemaker implant a couple of years ago.


thewren said:


> gwen - every time i see your avatar it makes me smile. that really is a super photo of you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my question is did they reach out for help to get to a shelter. i know there are poor people of every color that needed to evacuate. 
i just hope they made it through in good shape. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> https://mic.com/articles/191341/hurricane-florence-low-income-communities-of-color#.uDecWp8Vx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who can afford it. hey - you could rent your house and make some money on the side. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's not unusual to see rents in excess of $2500/month here for 3 bedroom single family houses. That does not include any utilities.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that is kiwi dollars? --- sam



Fan said:


> Houses have skyrocketed in price in this city due to immigration and a shortage of housing stock available. The average 3 bedroom house is upto 1 million dollars in some suburbs. So the landlords command high rents for their properties and the cycle continues. There is a big project on at present to build heaps more affordable homes, but even those are around the 1/2 million price range.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely heather - it will look good in your bedroom. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that is kiwi dollars? --- sam


Yes it is. Extremely high prices in our city. Even in our suburb which is in a lower economic area the prices are crazy, the small house behind ours which is a 2 bed room 1 bathroom single garage sold for $630,000 2 years ago. Our own house would fetch close to $1 million which just ridiculous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my rent was $450.00/mo when i left Seattle. that no doubt has more than doubled since then. i could no longer afford to live there. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I guess I'm lucky that I've always lived in places where the cost of living wasn't too bad, other than Alaska, but the rents weren't bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely margaret - mama is sure to love them. --- sam



darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


I hope that the oral drugs start clearing up the infection.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam


That's good news, but wonder if he's sleeping okay. Our DGS has the bunny cage in his room and I know that he doesn't get uninterrupted sleep. I'm just the grandma....but I've said as much a time or two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great sonja. your graph was perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sleeps on the couch in the living room a lot - i think it would be better if he was upstairs in bed. he and avery have a bedroom upstairs with bunk beds - avery sleeps there every night and seems to get good sleep. the children also stay up too late. while i was at home i had to be in bed at 8:00 regardless. winter and summer. 
i hated it but i was always well rested. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news, but wonder if he's sleeping okay. Our DGS has the bunny cage in his room and I know that he doesn't get uninterrupted sleep. I'm just the grandma....but I've said as much a time or two.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the sock Margaret. True the owls don't stand out a lot but the subtle nature of them is very, very nice.
> I like the subtle effect myself. Beautiful knitting as usual.


I like them also :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

How far do people go you wonder? I know nothing myself, but when my aunt Evelyn and her DH lived in Fort Walton Beach and in Pensacola, they would leave early and drive north through Georgia until they reached somewhere that felt safe. this of course was back in the dark ages up until the 1990's. She used to send the after photos of downed camilia bushes or palms from the yard and the plywood over the windows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you.
> 
> Maya and i had our walk, then went to mtg and Walmart as i needed some over the counter meds. We had roast chicken last night so will make enchilladas tonight.


Yum!! I made beef stroganoff last night, tonight will be stuffed Anaheim peppers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of the worst culprits for spreading it is shared water bottles on sports teams


That would definitely do it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are great sonja. your graph was perfect. --- sam


Thank you Sam, these are for DIL s nephews but I'm going to knit a couple more and see if they sell


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Yes it was. I think they are so far off the beaten track and not even a mains water supply that there will never be any development there. I took some photos on my phone but I need to work out how to get them on to here!


I went back to visit places that I grew up also. . .My DGF bought and owned the 2 family homes with an extra lot on the side for lawns or gardens. The side gardens and lawns are gone now. They are all gravel parking lots. Haven't seen green grass in ages. One Barn was turned into another apartment, so now a 3 family dwelling all rentals. The neighborhoods are all overgrown and no beauty where there used to be. The empty lots behind are all filled in with houses. The street that was dead end no longer is. The cemeteries still remain and some of the corner stores. What was well kept up is now all run down. There used to be a little village at both ends of our street. The buildings have been torn down and empty lots. Churches have been torn down and consolidated.The elementary school was new when I went.(they tore down 2 others to consolidate also.) New Fenced in playground on the hill where I learned to ride my bicycle is all torn up and is now for teacher parking. The last house I lived in while I went to college also had 3 levels of beautiful gardens and lots of lawn. Large fir tree was taken down years ago for the city Christmas tree. The Hostas are still along the front of the 1856 house with a date sign on the barn. Nothing is as green and kept up as I remember the beautiful gardens my grandparents kept, peonies, roses, grapes, blackberries, Chinese lanterns, daffodils and narcissus of my youth, long forgotten and gone. Most of the outskirts of the city look worn out and tired. The city farms etc all changed to shopping centers several times over.We used to use a city bus, taxis, and cars to get around, The immigrants and people in my neighborhood used to take great pride in their yard. Things have really changed and not all for the better. My mil grew up in same neighborhood on a milk farm. Used carts and horses to get around. There was also a chicken farm in the same neighborhood, where kids went to tour and learn how to candle eggs.
:sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he sleeps on the couch in the living room a lot - i think it would be better if he was upstairs in bed. he and avery have a bedroom upstairs with bunk beds - avery sleeps there every night and seems to get good sleep. the children also stay up too late. while i was at home i had to be in bed at 8:00 regardless. winter and summer.
> i hated it but i was always well rested. --- sam


Not ideal sleeping arrangement , is he perhaps afraid of the dark ?, I also think children should have set bedtimes especially during term time . 
My nearest neighbour has 2 little boys who are up very late every night , then come morning when they are tired and grumpy parents are shouting at them to move along , just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam


Great that it's negative, growth spurt maybe, that will take it out of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly, it would be a soap opera, and I don't fancy getting sued. Maybe I will write some stuff for future family to read
> but nothing incriminating. My friend and I yesterday had a bit of a chuckle over a few things when certain names were mentioned.


You just have to put in a disclaimer like: "This is a work of fiction. Although its form is that of an autobiography, it is not one. Space and time have been rearranged to suit the convenience of the book, and with the exception of public figures, any resemblance to persons living or dead is coincidental. The opinions expressed are those of the characters and should not be confused with the author's". :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam


That's good, hope he's better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hard for this Southerner to grasp the concept of snow in September. We still have temperatures in the upper 80s and 90!
> Today it is considerably cooler with a light but steady rain at 74 F but tomorrow and the rest of the week will be low 90s and upper 80.
> 
> I went to bed last night at 7 pm and got up at 5 this morning; just needed some extra zzzzz. (LOL)
> Hannah got home a little around midnight last night and was at work at 8 this morning so DH and I went and had a muffin and coffee at the coffee shop for breakfast and to see her. She will be coming over around 6 to show us all the pictures she took while in Mexico and to pick up Sydney. I lay down for about 45 minutes and just rested but didn't fall asleep and just now got back up (3 pm).


Welcome home Hannah! I hope she had a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ii agree - and i would probably let them stew in their own juices until the water went down on its own. they had a chance to get out and didn't take it. now they are putting the responders in danger trying to get them to safety. irks me. --- sam


I agree. It seems they provide busses & shelters so,people can leave even if no car or money for hotels so that shouldn't be an excuse. Why risk your life or the lives of the EMS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hard for this Southerner to grasp the concept of snow in September. We still have temperatures in the upper 80s and 90!
> Today it is considerably cooler with a light but steady rain at 74 F but tomorrow and the rest of the week will be low 90s and upper 80.
> 
> I went to bed last night at 7 pm and got up at 5 this morning; just needed some extra zzzzz. (LOL)
> Hannah got home a little around midnight last night and was at work at 8 this morning so DH and I went and had a muffin and coffee at the coffee shop for breakfast and to see her. She will be coming over around 6 to show us all the pictures she took while in Mexico and to pick up Sydney. I lay down for about 45 minutes and just rested but didn't fall asleep and just now got back up (3 pm).


I hope you get rested up. I think this crazy weather is making me tired????, snowing again this afternoon, good grief
I think the only month I haven't seen snow here is July????????crazy country I live in but at least I'm far away from hurricanes & earth quakes


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


I hope so too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we have gone far enough here. that is a little strong julie. everyone can have their opinion. i'm just hoping there are no more deaths. i really wonder how far inland one would need to go to be out of danger? --- sam


With the way the rain is building up & the mountains, I think they must have to go quite far inland & find high ground even there as anyplace with rivers is likely to flood. There was some town , I forget the name, they are expecting the water to be up 63 feet????the highest ever recorded before was 56 feet. That kind of water seems insane


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Sam; you are too sweet. Just another grey haired granny trying to live life on the cheap side like many others. Along with doing a lot of purging of "things" I've also put myself on a pretty strict spending schedule in hopes of attending the KAP this next year along with going up to see my brother in WI. He turned 75 this past Aug. and is still struggling some from the quadruple by-pass and pacemaker implant a couple of years ago.


I hope you manage to save up to see your brother. I can't imagine living so far away from close family. I don't see my brother often but I know he's around


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> Rents everywhere seem dreadful. San Franciso (which, like New York City has always been high) it's nothing for $5,000 a month for a big loft or a 1 bedroom place. I don't know what young people (other than the Tekkies) and oldsters are going to do. I think it is a shame, but when everyone wants to live in the same spot, and there is no more land....what is to do. As they say, God isn't making more land! In SF it is the Tekkies who work in the computer field like the Googles, Yahoos, etc., that they say have driven up the costs. Median cost of home in SF now $1,000,000.


Tekkies who work in the computer field have not driven up the costs! Greed has. . . Many people bought houses in the area before it became popular. My son's landlord owns quite a few. They are all high rent as he can get that from anyone who wants to live in the area as they are forced to pay, to live where there is a job. Landlords will push for what ever they can get, and keep raising the prices to get a little bit more. His GF lives in SF at home with her Mom and immigrant Dad. All five children stay at home as Dad pays what they don't want to. They live in a modest modern house, He worked for UPS, Mother also had a good job.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You just have to put in a disclaimer like: "This is a work of fiction. Although its form is that of an autobiography, it is not one. Space and time have been rearranged to suit the convenience of the book, and with the exception of public figures, any resemblance to persons living or dead is coincidental. The opinions expressed are those of the characters and should not be confused with the author's". :sm04:


That sounds like you've got it all worked out!! I've often thought I could write a book about all the doctors I've worked with over the years. Can I use your disclaimer? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it is. Extremely high prices in our city. Even in our suburb which is in a lower economic area the prices are crazy, the small house behind ours which is a 2 bed room 1 bathroom single garage sold for $630,000 2 years ago. Our own house would fetch close to $1 million which just ridiculous.


I'm being nosy, feel free to ignore me but how long have you lived in your house & what did you pay? We built our house in 1983, this wasn't an old yard site so we had to put in power, dig a well, put in sewer tanks & phone as well as build the house. Our house isn't fancy but we do have a nice fireplace & everything cost us $62,000 which seemed a fortune then. Now to do all that would cost about $500,000, how is anyone ever going to pay for that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> How far do people go you wonder? I know nothing myself, but when my aunt Evelyn and her DH lived in Fort Walton Beach and in Pensacola, they would leave early and drive north through Georgia until they reached somewhere that felt safe. this of course was back in the dark ages up until the 1990's. She used to send the after photos of downed camilia bushes or palms from the yard and the plywood over the windows.


It really makes you wonder why so many people live in those areas when this could happen year after year. I know winter isn't fun but I don't hate it enough to move to a place like that????. I,wonder what they have to pay for insurance ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam, these are for DIL s nephews but I'm going to knit a couple more and see if they sell


I'm sure they will sell quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Sam; you are too sweet. Just another grey haired granny trying to live life on the cheap side like many others. Along with doing a lot of purging of "things" I've also put myself on a pretty strict spending schedule in hopes of attending the KAP this next year along with going up to see my brother in WI. He turned 75 this past Aug. and is still struggling some from the quadruple by-pass and pacemaker implant a couple of years ago.


Do hope you get to visit your brother Gwen , and of course a visit to KAP , ????


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls: Sorry, what I wrote was poorly explained. Didn't mean to imply the tekkies drove up the prices since they didn't own the property. I meant landlords or sellers were totally greedy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You just have to put in a disclaimer like: "This is a work of fiction. Although its form is that of an autobiography, it is not one. Space and time have been rearranged to suit the convenience of the book, and with the exception of public figures, any resemblance to persons living or dead is coincidental. The opinions expressed are those of the characters and should not be confused with the author's". :sm04:


That would work! The guy compiling the list is putting up a webpage on Facebook to start up an old work mates club. 
I began work there at age 17, 1965, and was employed for 18 years altogether, so saw plenty of interesting things. It was the school of life for sure. 
We worked on 7-1/2 hour shifts ranging from 7am-midnight. 7 days a week, good overtime. The night shift was where the most ''action'' happened lol! The international section had a midnight to 6am shift, I never worked there not good hours for me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get rested up. I think this crazy weather is making me tired????, snowing again this afternoon, good grief
> I think the only month I haven't seen snow here is July????????crazy country I live in but at least I'm far away from hurricanes & earth quakes


Today we have heavy snowfall down South Island lakes and mountains. Schools closed power out, very late in season to get this. Crazy for sure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does seem late as aren't you in spring heading into summer? Weather patterns are so messed up the past few years. 


Fan said:


> Today we have heavy snowfall down South Island lakes and mountains. Schools closed power out, very late in season to get this. Crazy for sure!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does seem late as aren't you in spring heading into summer? Weather patterns are so messed up the past few years.


It sure is late, and has caught people out. The old gold mining town Arrowtown was on our tv news earlier and looks so picturesque with snow falling round the historic buildings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope DH feels better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot. Will be back later to start reading. Hope I can catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.

Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh you guys look SO happy, that's wonderful!! Dogs and all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


A true dog day afternoon! Love it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not ideal sleeping arrangement , is he perhaps afraid of the dark ?, I also think children should have set bedtimes especially during term time .
> My nearest neighbour has 2 little boys who are up very late every night , then come morning when they are tired and grumpy parents are shouting at them to move along , just doesnt make sense to me


When Paula and Susan first became parents, I reminded them that a child's bedtime is for the convenience of the parents as well as for helping the kids to get enough rest every night. As Tim grew up, he became more of an early bird like his grandmother--not too thrilling for his mother who decided to become a night owl that preferred to sleep long after the sun came up. Many are the days when Tim and I are the only ones up for an early breakfast--eager to get on with our day. :sm11: :sm11:

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree. It seems they provide busses & shelters so,people can leave even if no car or money for hotels so that shouldn't be an excuse. Why risk your life or the lives of the EMS


In an event of this magnitude, Bonnie, the distances transporting evacuees got longer and longer. All of which takes so much longer than anticipated--and gas needed, drivers unavailable for longer periods of time because routes are farther, smaller communities unable to provide sufficient shelter facilities, food, etc. And some of our residents are still frightened re the possibility of drawing attention to themselves if they haven't proper paperwork proving citizenship to authorities or they doubt that LEO's would honor that paperwork as legal.

Until each of us has been caught in a weather event regarded as a "thousand-year flood", we truly have no idea of just exactly how we would behave in tight situations, regardless of individual circumstances at the time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Your graph turned out well- and of course so did your knitting.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Tekkies who work in the computer field have not driven up the costs! Greed has. . . Many people bought houses in the area before it became popular. My son's landlord owns quite a few. They are all high rent as he can get that from anyone who wants to live in the area as they are forced to pay, to live where there is a job. Landlords will push for what ever they can get, and keep raising the prices to get a little bit more. His GF lives in SF at home with her Mom and immigrant Dad. All five children stay at home as Dad pays what they don't want to. They live in a modest modern house, He worked for UPS, Mother also had a good job.


Pearls Girls,

You are speaking as if you know all the details of every community in every state which is not likely nor possible. Landlords would not likely continue to require exorbitant rents or purchase prices for very long if there is no one interested or able to pay it. Since there are, in some communities, folks well-to-do enough to get into bidding wars for particular properties, prices continue to rise beyond to point most of us here, or anywhere, can afford to pay for housing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In an event of this magnitude, Bonnie, the distances transporting evacuees got longer and longer. All of which takes so much longer than anticipated--and gas needed, drivers unavailable for longer periods of time because routes are farther, smaller communities unable to provide sufficient shelter facilities, food, etc. And some of our residents are still frightened re the possibility of drawing attention to themselves if they haven't proper paperwork proving citizenship to authorities or they doubt that LEO's would honor that paperwork as legal.
> 
> Until each of us has been caught in a weather event regarded as a "thousand-year flood", we truly have no idea of just exactly how we would behave in tight situations, regardless of individual circumstances at the time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very well said, Joy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really makes you wonder why so many people live in those areas when this could happen year after year. I know winter isn't fun but I don't hate it enough to move to a place like that????. I,wonder what they have to pay for insurance ?


Insurance will cost a good deal more before the recovery from this catastrophe is over, Bonnie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like you've got it all worked out!! I've often thought I could write a book about all the doctors I've worked with over the years. Can I use your disclaimer? :sm23: :sm23:


We talked at work once about making a book of all the crazy things that happened but never did it. Some if you hadn't seen you would never believe ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In an event of this magnitude, Bonnie, the distances transporting evacuees got longer and longer. All of which takes so much longer than anticipated--and gas needed, drivers unavailable for longer periods of time because routes are farther, smaller communities unable to provide sufficient shelter facilities, food, etc. And some of our residents are still frightened re the possibility of drawing attention to themselves if they haven't proper paperwork proving citizenship to authorities or they doubt that LEO's would honor that paperwork as legal.
> 
> Until each of us has been caught in a weather event regarded as a "thousand-year flood", we truly have no idea of just exactly how we would behave in tight situations, regardless of individual circumstances at the time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, I can't imagine being caught up in that, poor people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Insurance will cost a good deal more before the recovery from this catastrophe is over, Bonnie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's what I was thinking & it's already crazy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It really makes you wonder why so many people live in those areas when this could happen year after year. I know winter isn't fun but I don't hate it enough to move to a place like that????. I,wonder what they have to pay for insurance ?


Bonnie, with the rapidly rising temperatures due to climate change, these events are coming more quickly together. Again, this is being described by climatologists as a ''thousand year flood caused by the ever-increasing temperatures of the ocean currents.'' The recent destructive storm which hit the Philippines last week is just another such event. Since the US has had a written weather record for less than 400 years, we have had no idea that such an event could slam our east coast with so much destruction. Who knew that this would/could happen to homes we thought were not only lovely but also safe?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Iâm being nosy, feel free to ignore me but how long have you lived in your house & what did you pay? We built our house in 1983, this wasnât an old yard site so we had to put in power, dig a well, put in sewer tanks & phone as well as build the house. Our house isnât fancy but we do have a nice fireplace & everything cost us $62,000 which seemed a fortune then. Now to do all that would cost about $500,000, how is anyone ever going to pay for that


Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile. 
We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


Thats not good. He might be better to not improve and attack it really well with IV as abscesses can be hard to clear up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the good news is that the test came back negative. still don't know why he is so tired all the time. --- sam


While good to know it is not mono it would be nice to know what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like you've got it all worked out!! I've often thought I could write a book about all the doctors I've worked with over the years. Can I use your disclaimer? :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: 
You can find most anything on google. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> she isn't spoiled much is she? --- sam


Not at all :sm02: 
But when I do things like this she doesn't expect it from her parents so that is fine.
When she had the meltdown though she discovered that Grandma takes no notice. Very happy to spoil her on matters that don't matter but when it matters I won't co-operate with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That would work! The guy compiling the list is putting up a webpage on Facebook to start up an old work mates club.
> I began work there at age 17, 1965, and was employed for 18 years altogether, so saw plenty of interesting things. It was the school of life for sure.
> We worked on 7-1/2 hour shifts ranging from 7am-midnight. 7 days a week, good overtime. The night shift was where the most ''action'' happened lol! The international section had a midnight to 6am shift, I never worked there not good hours for me.


Lol! 
I'd be working teh international midnight to 6am if I could, those are my hours, or at the least, the shift ending at midnight. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


Great picture!!!! Hannah sure looks like her beautiful momma!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When Paula and Susan first became parents, I reminded them that a child's bedtime is for the convenience of the parents as well as for helping the kids to get enough rest every night. As Tim grew up, he became more of an early bird like his grandmother--not too thrilling for his mother who decided to become a night owl that preferred to sleep long after the sun came up. Many are the days when Tim and I are the only ones up for an early breakfast--eager to get on with our day. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol, it's good you are a main carehelper of Tim's then. :sm04: 
But bedtimes during the school time especially, are very important. A psych told me once that you put them to bed, make them stay there, but you can't make them sleep, that's up to them, but keep the bedtime and wake up times consistent irregardless.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My SIL was saying yesterday that the typhoon that has reached China is expected to be the worst for 50 years. Schools, public transport etc closed and people told to keep off the streets. My brother was very surprised- never in the number they had gone through while living there had the government said anything like that. This is the same one that hit the Philippines.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> I'd be working teh international midnight to 6am if I could, those are my hours, or at the least, the shift ending at midnight. :sm04:


Am not a night owl, early morning shift was my favourite, but quite liked 6p-midnight one, we had a lot of fun times on that one! It was often quiet no big bosses around so plenty of time to eat, drink, and be merry, especially on lead up to Christmas. There were pubs either side of building so we would pop in for a drink in our 1/2 hour breaks. We got away with so much back then, it would not happen today for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he sleeps on the couch in the living room a lot - i think it would be better if he was upstairs in bed. he and avery have a bedroom upstairs with bunk beds - avery sleeps there every night and seems to get good sleep. the children also stay up too late. while i was at home i had to be in bed at 8:00 regardless. winter and summer.
> i hated it but i was always well rested. --- sam


That could well be the problem-and screens before bed also aren't good. Says me who uses screens up until bedtime. But even when I sleep badly I'm almost always OK the next day so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In an event of this magnitude, Bonnie, the distances transporting evacuees got longer and longer. All of which takes so much longer than anticipated--and gas needed, drivers unavailable for longer periods of time because routes are farther, smaller communities unable to provide sufficient shelter facilities, food, etc. And some of our residents are still frightened re the possibility of drawing attention to themselves if they haven't proper paperwork proving citizenship to authorities or they doubt that LEO's would honor that paperwork as legal.
> 
> Until each of us has been caught in a weather event regarded as a "thousand-year flood", we truly have no idea of just exactly how we would behave in tight situations, regardless of individual circumstances at the time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


True, after the Hurricane in Galveston several years ago, there were so many people on the roads, that many people ran out of fuel in their vehicles and they had to send out fuel trucks to get people gasoline and moving again, because they were having to stop for so long with so many evacuating at one time. 
I think also, many elderly people that don't have family to help them, are afraid to leave their homes, better the demon you know than the one you don't and all that. 
Also, there are so many storms that end up nowhere near as bad as hyped, and people evacuated unnecessarily, so it's kind of the story of the boy who cried wolf, people start to not believe it will be that bad. 
Anyway you look at it, it's a mess, and people are going to make bad decisions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile.
> We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


It's a lovely home!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not at all :sm02:
> But when I do things like this she doesn't expect it from her parents so that is fine.
> When she had the meltdown though she discovered that Grandma takes no notice. Very happy to spoil her on matters that don't matter but when it matters I won't co-operate with her.


Smart grandma!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My SIL was saying yesterday that the typhoon that has reached China is expected to be the worst for 50 years. Schools, public transport etc closed and people told to keep off the streets. My brother was very surprised- never in the number they had gone through while living there had the government said anything like that. This is the same one that hit the Philippines.


I sure hope that your SIL's mom is safe and no problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Am not a night owl, early morning shift was my favourite, but quite liked 6p-midnight one, we had a lot of fun times on that one! It was often quiet no big bosses around so plenty of time to eat, drink, and be merry, especially on lead up to Christmas. There were pubs either side of building so we would pop in for a drink in our 1/2 hour breaks. We got away with so much back then, it would not happen today for sure.


Lol! I can only imagine, I had thoughts of Cheers when you said that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That could well be the problem-and screens before bed also aren't good. Says me who uses screens up until bedtime. But even when I sleep badly I'm almost always OK the next day so it doesn't matter.


Lol! Took me a minute to figure out why window screens would be a problem, then I realized, laptop screens, tv screens, tablet screens... :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, if we stay this quiet, I'll not have too many problems keep up, maybe. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, it's good you are a main carehelper of Tim's then. :sm04:
> But bedtimes during the school time especially, are very important. A psych told me once that you put them to bed, make them stay there, but you can't make them sleep, that's up to them, but keep the bedtime and wake up times consistent irregardless.


Thats we did until late high school. Vicky didn't need as much sleep as her sister but I couldn't very well give the older one an earlier bedtime than her little sister so said they could read in bed but had to be in bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your SIL's mom is safe and no problems.


Fortunately she is now well inland so no risk. But sounds like it could well have been an issue a few years ago before my brother and family came back as it is hitting the city they lived in.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I can only imagine, I had thoughts of Cheers when you said that. lol


Oh yes, I love that show. Cheers, cold beers, cocktails and everything in between.
Thank you re the house, we love it, quite big for just us 2, but is good having room for guests, and man cave. 
And crafting/ computer room.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


You look like a happy bunch


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes, I love that show. Cheers, cold beers, cocktails and everything in between.
> Thank you re the house, we love it, quite big for just us 2, but is good having room for guests, and man cave.
> And crafting/ computer room.


And a crafting computer room is important! You place does look lovely indeed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a crafting computer room is important! You place does look lovely indeed.


Thank you, crafting room sure is essential requirement above all else.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are Anaheim peppers? --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> Yum!! I made beef stroganoff last night, tonight will be stuffed Anaheim peppers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet they sell like hotcakes sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam, these are for DIL s nephews but I'm going to knit a couple more and see if they sell


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> You and Matthew will have a great time at the private reception though, I'm sure. It will be awesome to see his art there. :sm24: :sm24:


We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bedtime had never been set. Avery is usually in bed by nine - he gets tired and goes to bed on his own. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not ideal sleeping arrangement , is he perhaps afraid of the dark ?, I also think children should have set bedtimes especially during term time .
> My nearest neighbour has 2 little boys who are up very late every night , then come morning when they are tired and grumpy parents are shouting at them to move along , just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he could use a growth sport. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great that it's negative, growth spurt maybe, that will take it out of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture of all of you including the 'children'. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely home fan - what is the roof roofed with? --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile.
> We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely home fan - what is the roof roofed with? --- sam


Concrete tiles. Thanks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering how he would do on his own - i bet he would do better than you think. --- sam



pacer said:


> We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, great pic, lots of love and laughter in your family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, lovely home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats we did until late high school. Vicky didn't need as much sleep as her sister but I couldn't very well give the older one an earlier bedtime than her little sister so said they could read in bed but had to be in bed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunately she is now well inland so no risk. But sounds like it could well have been an issue a few years ago before my brother and family came back as it is hitting the city they lived in.


Good that they came back to Oz, I think. So scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes, I love that show. Cheers, cold beers, cocktails and everything in between.
> Thank you re the house, we love it, quite big for just us 2, but is good having room for guests, and man cave.
> And crafting/ computer room.


Cheers is still one of my faves, I love the theme song. 
Better to have too much room than not enough. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are Anaheim peppers? --- sam


Green Anaheim chile peppers are defined by their elongated curved lime green pod and their mild, sweet flavor. The chile's skin is waxy, glossy and semi thick.
Scoville heat units (SHU): 500 - 2,500. Jalapeno reference point: Equal heat to 16 times milde
Anaheim peppers add heat and major flavor without melting your face off, but they never get as much love as jalapenos or poblanos.
They are bigger than jalapenos and slightly smaller/thinner than poblanos. I use them roasted, and take the waxy skin off after roasting, yum, but I do like poblanos slightly better, but they both have fantastic flavor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


It sounds like a long evening, good that you both chose for a shorter time, and it's great that they gave him a bus pass, though I'm sure he won't be taking it, but good that you have a guest pass to get in with him. I can't wait to hear your updates on the whole show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> he could use a growth sport. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely home.


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, glad you got pass to accompany Matthew.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fan, wow that is some home. I know you folks enjoy it!
Carry on!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fan, wow that is some home. I know you folks enjoy it!
> Carry on!!


Very kind of you to say so thank you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Summer temps in Minneapolis today! Glad to be in an air conditioned Theatre in the round today for a matinee production of Wait Until Dark. Any other fans of the old Audrey Hepburn movie? Temps today were in the high 90s F,but we are told they will be down in the 40s by the end of the week. Should be a rainy week too.

Bonnie, hope husband’s treatment is successful. 

KayeJo, your stuffed Anaheim’s are making my mouth water. One of my favorite pepper flavors is the Guajillo. Once had some delicious mussels at a restaurant and couldn’t figure out the flavoring. Turned out the steaming broth had guajillo peppers in it.

Sonja, I think there’s going to be a line-up for your Star Wars hats!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Summer temps in Minneapolis today! Glad to be in an air conditioned Theatre in the round today for a matinee production of Wait Until Dark. Any other fans of the old Audrey Hepburn movie? Temps today were in the high 90s F,but we are told they will be down in the 40s by the end of the week. Should be a rainy week too.
> 
> Bonnie, hope husband's treatment is successful.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard of those, so had to look them up, that's the dried version of Marisol Peppers, which I've never seen either, could be interesting stuffed as the scovils aren't too terribly high at 5000. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, me dearies, I'm off to bed, see you all in the morning. 
David heads out early, and Marla and I are going to go paint at Christopher's, then I'll try to get the bathroom finished, and I did get the paint to do my bedroom walls, a nice light, relaxing blue, instead of the crazy blue it is now, I'll take a before and after of that room. 
Chao!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think we have gone far enough here. that is a little strong julie. everyone can have their opinion. i'm just hoping there are no more deaths. i really wonder how far inland one would need to go to be out of danger? --- sam


I agree I should not have said that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile.
> We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


Lovely home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not good. He might be better to not improve and attack it really well with IV as abscesses can be hard to clear up.


I was hoping they would give IV today, at least a couple of doses & then go to oral drugs but Dr said no, oral first. It doesn't appear to have improved yet tonight & if not better we are to call him in the morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Am not a night owl, early morning shift was my favourite, but quite liked 6p-midnight one, we had a lot of fun times on that one! It was often quiet no big bosses around so plenty of time to eat, drink, and be merry, especially on lead up to Christmas. There were pubs either side of building so we would pop in for a drink in our 1/2 hour breaks. We got away with so much back then, it would not happen today for sure.


When I worked shift work I hated 4- midnight ãs at that time I lived alone & when I got off my friends were in bed, when I got up they were at work so I saw no one for the 7 days I was on that shift. Only 2 worked evenings & one on midnights. There were some people with young families who hated nights so I traded , worked nights, no evenings, everyone was happier. On the weekend, we worked midnight to 10:30 am so after the 7 shifts got off Friday morning & not back to work until the following Wed. I loved that as I could come home to my parents & spend time with my now DH. I never had trouble sleeping during the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Concrete tiles. Thanks Sam.


I like the look of those but they are no good in our area of extreme cold


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the look of those but they are no good in our area of extreme cold


No can understand that would not be suitable in your freezing cold. We just get lots of rain and they hold up well with that.
Do hope your hubby will recover, it sounds rather nasty for him.
Stu came in early from work, he is very tired still after his food poisoning sickness, but ate a small meal tonight so improving some.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


What a great family picture Gwen , ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.

Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she’s also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she’s nonverbal so couldn’t ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Let it snow! today on tv news late snow down in the South Island.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:



> When Paula and Susan first became parents, I reminded them that a child's bedtime is for the convenience of the parents as well as for helping the kids to get enough rest every night. As Tim grew up, he became more of an early bird like his grandmother--not too thrilling for his mother who decided to become a night owl that preferred to sleep long after the sun came up. Many are the days when Tim and I are the only ones up for an early breakfast--eager to get on with our day. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Im an early bird too , best time if the day is the morning ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Your graph turned out well- and of course so did your knitting.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im an early bird too , best time if the day is the morning ????


Absolutely, can get everything done in the house nice and early. Better to get it done early in summer before the heat kicks in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile.
> We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


House looks lovely Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i bet they sell like hotcakes sonja. --- sam


Thanks Sam I hope so ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


Glad to hear that you got a guest pass Mary , hope both you and Mathew enjoy seeing all the artwork


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Green Anaheim chile peppers are defined by their elongated curved lime green pod and their mild, sweet flavor. The chile's skin is waxy, glossy and semi thick.
> Scoville heat units (SHU): 500 - 2,500. Jalapeno reference point: Equal heat to 16 times milde
> Anaheim peppers add heat and major flavor without melting your face off, but they never get as much love as jalapenos or poblanos.
> They are bigger than jalapenos and slightly smaller/thinner than poblanos. I use them roasted, and take the waxy skin off after roasting, yum, but I do like poblanos slightly better, but they both have fantastic flavor.


My middle son loves hot spicy food , the hotter the better , he has tried some of the hottest chillies in the world , have I mentioned that my middle son is crazy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Summer temps in Minneapolis today! Glad to be in an air conditioned Theatre in the round today for a matinee production of Wait Until Dark. Any other fans of the old Audrey Hepburn movie? Temps today were in the high 90s F,but we are told they will be down in the 40s by the end of the week. Should be a rainy week too.
> 
> Bonnie, hope husband's treatment is successful.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marilyn,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House looks lovely Fan


Thank you Sonja. 
My cousin who works for us loves super hot spicy food and he makes me shudder when he eats chillies.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


What a happy picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was hoping they would give IV today, at least a couple of doses & then go to oral drugs but Dr said no, oral first. It doesn't appear to have improved yet tonight & if not better we are to call him in the morning


Hoping for all the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, after the Hurricane in Galveston several years ago, there were so many people on the roads, that many people ran out of fuel in their vehicles and they had to send out fuel trucks to get people gasoline and moving again, because they were having to stop for so long with so many evacuating at one time.
> I think also, many elderly people that don't have family to help them, are afraid to leave their homes, better the demon you know than the one you don't and all that.
> Also, there are so many storms that end up nowhere near as bad as hyped, and people evacuated unnecessarily, so it's kind of the story of the boy who cried wolf, people start to not believe it will be that bad.
> Anyway you look at it, it's a mess, and people are going to make bad decisions.


Wise comment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.

Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them. 

No wall cladding as yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm being nosy, feel free to ignore me but how long have you lived in your house & what did you pay? We built our house in 1983, this wasn't an old yard site so we had to put in power, dig a well, put in sewer tanks & phone as well as build the house. Our house isn't fancy but we do have a nice fireplace & everything cost us $62,000 which seemed a fortune then. Now to do all that would cost about $500,000, how is anyone ever going to pay for that


It's the same here - we bought our house in 1983 for around £32,000 and in 1994 we built an extension for my mum which cost around £25,000 and today our place is worth about £270,000! Ok, it's a big house (2reception rooms, 4 bedrooms & an office) but what young family can afford that? - although some must do as houses around here sell very quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


Great photo! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely home.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the look of those but they are no good in our area of extreme cold


What is on your roof Bonnie? We have slates on ours, but most of the newer houses have concrete tiles.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


Poor kid, I hope they find her soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Happy to tell you, in 1992 we paid $220,000 for our 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 2 storey townhouse with a 2 car garage in brick and tile.
> We bought it brand new back then. The land prices have gone crazy especially., it is a small section.


Lovely house Fan. It's interesting to see that what you call a townhouse looks nothing like my house which is also called a townhouse!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Let it snow! today on tv news late snow down in the South Island.


Oh my goodness, those pictures don't look like my idea of NZ at all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


You'll be so pleased to be home, you'll never notice the difference!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


Are you still ready to come home ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Oh you guys look SO happy, that's wonderful!! Dogs and all.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


Mmmm, contrasts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


Tempting to stay put, then? :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


How terrible for the family- they must be absolutely frantic. Do hope those who stole the SUV leave the girl somewhere safe even if they don't find the car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.
> 
> Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them.
> 
> No wall cladding as yet.


Good progress being made at last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


Well last week we had an almost identical temperature difference from Friday to Saturday without leaving home. 27.3 to 13.4.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are you still ready to come home ????


Yep, and I'm missing the GKs! Will see Luke when we pick him up from school on Wednesday and I'm looking after Caitlin on Thursday. Not looking forward to the journey though - we'll leave the hotel about 5.30pm and will not be in the house until about 3.30am.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Summer temps in Minneapolis today! Glad to be in an air conditioned Theatre in the round today for a matinee production of Wait Until Dark. Any other fans of the old Audrey Hepburn movie? Temps today were in the high 90s F,but we are told they will be down in the 40s by the end of the week. Should be a rainy week too.
> 
> Bonnie, hope husband's treatment is successful.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, is that the movie where she plays the blind lady? I watched that movie with my youngest daughter years ago....my DH started watching it but couldn't take it after about 30 minutes....I watched till the bitter end so to speak......won't say anything more in case someone else wants to see it....it was excellent....as long as you have a strong heart lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness, is that the movie where she plays the blind lady? I watched that movie with my youngest daughter years ago....my DH started watching it but couldn't take it after about 30 minutes....I watched till the bitter end so to speak......won't say anything more in case someone else wants to see it....it was excellent....as long as you have a strong heart lol


That is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely home.


From me too....love brick homes...most of the homes in Ontario are stone or brick....here we seldom see brick, all wood ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was hoping they would give IV today, at least a couple of doses & then go to oral drugs but Dr said no, oral first. It doesn't appear to have improved yet tonight & if not better we are to call him in the morning


Hopefully the antibiotics are kicking in and that he feels better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Im an early bird too , best time if the day is the morning ????


A kindred spirit.... love mornings.... my brain shuts down after 9......and the best cup of coffee is the first one in the morning!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Absolutely, can get everything done in the house nice and early. Better to get it done early in summer before the heat kicks in.


Yup!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son loves hot spicy food , the hotter the better , he has tried some of the hottest chillies in the world , have I mentioned that my middle son is crazy ????


Wow, reminds me of the song, mad dogs and Englishmen! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.
> 
> Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them.
> 
> No wall cladding as yet.


Well at last some progress! Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> How terrible for the family- they must be absolutely frantic. Do hope those who stole the SUV leave the girl somewhere safe even if they don't find the car.


Hope they find the little girl soon...terrible..can't imagine..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


That is awful, do hope she is found safe and sound


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


That's horrible! I hope they find her soon and that she's unharmed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Let it snow! today on tv news late snow down in the South Island.


 :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Let it snow! today on tv news late snow down in the South Island.


Wow that is a lot of snow for so late in the season , the pictures remind me of round here in the winter , still sunny here at the moment but its forecast for storms starting wednesday think I better get all the garden furniture put away


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son loves hot spicy food , the hotter the better , he has tried some of the hottest chillies in the world , have I mentioned that my middle son is crazy ????


LOL!!!
David likes spice and heat, but likes to be able to taste the food around the spice and heat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.
> 
> Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them.
> 
> No wall cladding as yet.


Progress!! Hopefully Ringo will have his backyard, small though it may be now, fenced back in and free to roam.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh my goodness, is that the movie where she plays the blind lady? I watched that movie with my youngest daughter years ago....my DH started watching it but couldn't take it after about 30 minutes....I watched till the bitter end so to speak......won't say anything more in case someone else wants to see it....it was excellent....as long as you have a strong heart lol


.

That's the one!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40’s.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn’t complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they’d be done...they’re promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He’s very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yep, and I'm missing the GKs! Will see Luke when we pick him up from school on Wednesday and I'm looking after Caitlin on Thursday. Not looking forward to the journey though - we'll leave the hotel about 5.30pm and will not be in the house until about 3.30am.


Worst part of a holiday is the traveling , i cannot sleep on planes, youngest used to get in his seat fall asleep and wake up just as we were landing , I would have paid good money to learn that trick


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Love those pics of snow and animals but wouldn't want to be there!
Audrey Hepburn, lovely lady. Yes, I recall she plays the blind woman. Terrifying for sure. Stage play should be really good.
Lovely fall day to come here. Just watching the sun come up and no smoke again today. Thankful! Off to yoga TTFN


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> A kindred spirit.... love mornings.... my brain shuts down after 9......and the best cup of coffee is the first one in the morning!


 and the silence no tv , no chatter just me , perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Wow, reminds me of the song, mad dogs and Englishmen! ????


Definitely mad he doesnt take after his mother , for me it has to be very mild


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good progress being made at last.


Astonishingly visual progress- the roofs are quite dark. Emphasises the bulk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well at last some progress! Yay!


So much is going to hinge on what the neighbours, literally at my back doorstep prove to be like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress!! Hopefully Ringo will have his backyard, small though it may be now, fenced back in and free to roam.


Odd thing is we are just starting really to benefit from the lack of fences.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


Hopefully it will be done by the middle of October. 
I need to go pick jalapenos again, the plants all have new flowers on them too, so hopefully, I'll get another 6-10 jars worth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


Good on you for doing the canning and freezing- I rely so much on my deep freeze.

There certainly are down sides to being in the construction ground- yesterday when the taxi and I pulled up, there was NOWHERE to park!

And thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Worst part of a holiday is the traveling , i cannot sleep on planes, youngest used toget in his seat fall asleepand wake up just as we were landing , I would have paid good money to learn that trick


I can do that too, but I can't tell you how I do it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much is going to hinge on what the neighbours, literally at my back doorstep prove to be like.


Yes, hopefully they are great ones, that love dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Odd thing is we are just starting really to benefit from the lack of fences.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, hopefully they are great ones, that love dogs.


Yup- sure need that one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, praying girl will be found safe. A nightmare.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son loves hot spicy food , the hotter the better , he has tried some of the hottest chillies in the world , have I mentioned that my middle son is crazy ????


Not me, nothing spicy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad they are making progress on two houses.
Maatje, so happy your dad has positive attitude.

Maya and i had our walk and fed horses and cow and calf. Have 9:10 dentist for crown. Yucko. Then bone density this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What is on your roof Bonnie? We have slates on ours, but most of the newer houses have concrete tiles.


We have asphalt shingles. A lot of people here are going to steel roofs as they last forever. They don't look as nice though. Our shingles look somewhat like cedar shakes. Cedar shakes are really nice but the cost to install is insane as they are so labor intensive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor kid, I hope they find her soon.


They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad they are making progress on two houses.
> Maatje, so happy your dad has positive attitude.
> 
> Maya and i had our walk and fed horses and cow and calf. Have 9:10 dentist for crown. Yucko. Then bone density this afternoon.


Thank you Joy.

Ringo and I on fine mornings are taking a walk up to the letterbox, unleashed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


It still looks better than what we are to get ????????

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-56_metric_e.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


Especially given the little girl's realities.

Thank you God.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, and I'm missing the GKs! Will see Luke when we pick him up from school on Wednesday and I'm looking after Caitlin on Thursday. Not looking forward to the journey though - we'll leave the hotel about 5.30pm and will not be in the house until about 3.30am.


You will be worn out by the time you get home. I always think it takes at least a days rest to get over a holiday????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> From me too....love brick homes...most of the homes in Ontario are stone or brick....here we seldom see brick, all wood ...


Not much brick or stone here, too expensive. Medicine Hat, Alberta is the only western place I know with lots of brick, for some reason they used to have a factory there, ? The right kind of clay or something?
We have stone slabs on our fireplace & 2 areas around the living room window, it looks nice but it really pained DH to buy rocks when we have both picked so many out of the fields when we were young????????the man who invented the rock picker was a genius ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hopefully the antibiotics are kicking in and that he feels better soon.


His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A kindred spirit.... love mornings.... my brain shuts down after 9......and the best cup of coffee is the first one in the morning!


No such thing????????coffee smells good but tastes terrible????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad they gave you a pass to accompany Matthew into the clubhouse. Wishing him the best of luck in the competition. 
What an honor to be entered however it goes too.


pacer said:


> We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....yes "the children". LOL. When we went to see DD at work yesterday morning at one point she referred to Sydney as her child then restated it as her furbaby. We got quite a chuckle out of it.


thewren said:


> what a great picture of all of you including the 'children'. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


Good to hear your dad is doing better, with all that determination hopefully he gets mobile again.
Still cold & wet here. I agree about getting weary of all the canning, etc. But at least you know where it all comes from & what's on it & the added bonus of a low grocery bill is good. 
We are supposed to have some sun on Wednesday so I will have to get out & get my onions pulled. It needs to do a lot of drying up before I can dig the potatoes though. This time of year I'm glad when they are in, it really gets old having to run outside & dig potatoes, I guess that's why I usually clean a couple of hills at a time so I can just dump them in the pot at meal time????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I’m glad they gave you a pass to the art show, good luck to Matthew in the competition 

Julie, good they are finally getting those houses built, hope you get nice neighbors 

Joy, you will be glad to have that crown finished up, so irritating to have g not quite right in your mouth.

Well, better get off my butt. I have a box of tomatoes to deal with before we go to DHs appointment.
We had a call from his aunt (FILs sister) & her DH, they are at their sons in Lloydminster, came for a funeral & have to stay a week as they couldn’t get a flight back to their home in BC. I’m going to try to organize a big supper with the cousins while they are here. I just have to wait to see what’s happening with my DH


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that is a lot of snow for so late in the season , the pictures remind me of round here in the winter , still sunny here at the moment but its forecast for storms starting wednesday think I better get all the garden furniture put away


Still sunny here too, up to 25c today and much the same for the rest of the week. Even looking ahead to the end of the month the temps are still staying around 18/19c. I can live with this till Christmas!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> David likes spice and heat, but likes to be able to taste the food around the spice and heat.


I can never see the pleasure in eating something that takes the roof of your mouth off!! :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


That's really good news for your dad. It's good to hear he's making progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


That sounds like a bit of a worry- hope all comes right quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan your home is lovely. 

Maajte I'm so glad your dad is doing better and his outlook so positive. 

Bonnie wonderful that they found the little girl. Not so wonderful about your DH's infection. Hope the doctor will now be more aggressively treating it. 

Julie glad they are getting more accomplished on the two houses. True, what kind of neighbors you end up with is a concern but believe me you can learn to deal with the worst of neighbors. You've heard me complain about mine enough...LOL. Will pray you get some truly good neighbors.

I'm sure I am forgetting to comment on something but hey, that's life. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


So glad they've found her. Let's hope she's unharmed, though she'll be very frightened I'm sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I'm glad they gave you a pass to the art show, good luck to Matthew in the competition
> 
> Julie, good they are finally getting those houses built, hope you get nice neighbors
> 
> ...


So much of the quality of my life will hinge on what they prove to be like- number one maybe that they are dog lovers, and quiet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


I agree with your friend, they should hit it hard with iv antibiotics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan your home is lovely.
> 
> Maajte I'm so glad your dad is doing better and his outlook so positive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


That is good news.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much is going to hinge on what the neighbours, literally at my back doorstep prove to be like.


I will pray you get good neighbors... btw, how's the " crazy" guy next to you?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


Oh dear, it's a real worry as he's had his (un)fair share of medical problems. And you are there to worry about him and try to get him sorted out. I hope you are looking after yourself properly too. Hugs and all good wishes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will be done by the middle of October.
> I need to go pick jalapenos again, the plants all have new flowers on them too, so hopefully, I'll get another 6-10 jars worth.


Yes, here also! I'm appalled at the number coming on....some are already bright red and there are loads of green ones and new " babies" as well. Have you ever made poppers? My family loves them....I can eat maybe 1 and then I down a quart of milk ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes, here also! I'm appalled at the number coming on....some are already bright red and there are loads of green ones and new " babies" as well. Have you ever made poppers? My family loves them....I can eat maybe 1 and then I down a quart of milk ????


No. Tell us more! I gather they are made with hot peppers....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


It would certainly seem like it's not up to par. He had a tough time last winter with his gallbladder. Maybe some good supplements are in order to bolster him back up. Hopefully they will hit hard with the antibiotics.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much of the quality of my life will hinge on what they prove to be like- number one maybe that they are dog lovers, and quiet.


May you have neighbours from heaven, dog lovers who maybe don't have their own fur babies but can appreciate yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, prayers headed upwards for your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm at dentist. They took i.pression waiting for temporary. They also did a filling. Hope they give DH IV's.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> No. Tell us more! I gather they are made with hot peppers....


Yes they are made with the jalapeños - my sil makes a mixture of cream cheese and grated cheddar. Slit the pepper in half and either take out the seeds or if you like things crazy hot, (my sil is half Hispanic )leave them in....stuff full with the cheese mixture and then wrap uncooked bacon around. Bake in oven at 350 until bacon is done and cheese has melted and peppers are soft. Funny story...I actually made them myself one year before said sil came on the scene. We had some of the kids over as well as a family friend....turns out the jalapeños we grow are hotter than those in the store, ( maybe cause we don't water as much as commercial?) and I had 3 grown men in the kitchen fighting over the milk ???? I was smart and after I saw their reaction I declined to taste. I think one of the guys when he makes them might put some bread crumbs in the cheese mixture to keep it from getting so runny....can't remember. Only make them once or so in a season so hard to recall exact recipe.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely house Fan. It's interesting to see that what you call a townhouse looks nothing like my house which is also called a townhouse!


Thank you, townhouse is what they describe it as, but I guess it is quite a flexible expression for it, as you say different for you. 
Re the snow, yes we get snow. Our two big islands are different from each other. The South Island has a big mountain range called southern alps, also alpine lakes and is a lot like Scotland in parts so am told. We live on the North Island which has mountains on central plateau which have snow but up where we are it is much warmer. The further north we go it becomes semi tropical. Auckland City has lots of beaches and we get to around 30C in summer and down to 14C in winter with frosts sometimes. Auckland gets lots of rain so is quite green and good for growing things. 
Tell me, what your idea of NZ is, am interested to know what others think of our country.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonder if your brother lives anywhere near me in the wonderful state of Wisconsin. I am in the southeast part.


Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Re: Hurricanes

As someone who has been through a hurricane, I feel I have some insights. I was a young mother of two small children, no car, no extra money and a husband who couldn’t leave as he was needed on his ship at the time. We taped our windows (second floor) and prayed for the best. As did most of our neighbors because we were mostly military. Unless you have been in that situation, the most you can do is guess why people don’t leave. We lived on the bay and the most damage was done to the navy base behind us. 
I just ask everyone to put themselves into a situation as this and see how they would react. Calling people idiots and such isn’t very kind. You don’t know what someone has been through or why they made that decision. Also, denying help to those stranded is very inhuman to do. Would you rather they die than get help? Surely not. The rescue teams are trained just for this. Just like the firefighters are trained for wild fires. Yes, we can wish these disasters don’t happen but they do. Compassion should be practiced instead of negative name calling. 

This, of course, is my opinion and hopefully I won’t be crucified because of it. 

Kathy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Pearls Girls,
> 
> You are speaking as if you know all the details of every community in every state which is not likely nor possible. Landlords would not likely continue to require exorbitant rents or purchase prices for very long if there is no one interested or able to pay it. Since there are, in some communities, folks well-to-do enough to get into bidding wars for particular properties, prices continue to rise beyond to point most of us here, or anywhere, can afford to pay for housing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My son is what you call a "techie" lives in 'Silicon Valley'. Very expensive to live there. My other son lives out side of Portland ,Maine, Every night on the local news they talk about how Portland is being bought up by Air B&Bs. No low cost housing. Years ago, My folks rented a nice 2 bedroom apartment in the suburbs and charged $ 125. a month. After my Dad died suddenly, my mother put the house on the market. The tenants had to move couldn't find anything except 1 BR for $600 a month in a commercial neighborhood. I also have an apartment that I could rent for $2000 a week, choose not to. When it is rented I ask $650-700 a month, so that I can rent to locals and it is just enough to help with my taxes in this high tax and rent district. I have friends and acquaintances all over the world, and I go by their say so. I have never rented. We own our house from almost 60 years ago when we were able to buy into this coastal community(it was a run down 1700's farmhouse that no one wanted except us.). The value has gone up many many times and many Mainers can not afford to buy in or they sell because they can not afford the high taxes. Yes prices go up but not to keep up with inflation. Listening to 'Marine Radio' from sailboat owners can be very informative, as to who is coming and what is happening.Young people are leaving in droves. Maine has become a retirement state if you can make enough elsewhere to afford to retire here. Bring your cell phone with you.
I was just on a cell phone to the landline company as I found out Friday night that my landline was not working. It is their problem and they expect to be here October 2nd to fix it. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Insurance will cost a good deal more before the recovery from this catastrophe is over, Bonnie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Insurance companies make sure we all share in the cost by raising our rates also. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


That is great news Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

How hard is it to knit a cloud , I thought just knit a funny shape but no it looks like scrambled egg ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Absolutely, can get everything done in the house nice and early. Better to get it done early in summer before the heat kicks in.


After about 10 a.m. I slow down. . . and need a nap between 2-3 which I am late for now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How hard is it to knit a cloud , I thought just knit a funny shape but no it looks like scrambled egg ????


It's often possible to find simple shapes in children's colouring books. But literally knitting a cloud, well, I've never tried but you can knit anything, :sm02: :sm03:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


So happy to hear your dad is improving so well, after all they put him through.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> After about 10 a.m. I slow down. . . and need a nap between 2-3 which I am late for now.


I need to have a nap on hot afternoons in summer, especially when humidity is high. A nap is good for recharging the energy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially given the little girl's realities.
> 
> Thank you God.


Thank you God for hearing our prayers for safety. . .Amen


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


Praying that he will get relief soon.This could infect his whole head. {{{{{hugs}}}}} for you and DH.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No such thing????????coffee smells good but tastes terrible????


I'm with you. . . decaf tea or plain old hot water. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad they gave you a pass to accompany Matthew into the clubhouse. Wishing him the best of luck in the competition.
> What an honor to be entered however it goes too.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It's often possible to find simple shapes in children's colouring books. But literally knitting a cloud, well, I've never tried but you can knit anything, :sm02: :sm03:


I won't give up but I could be bald by the time I have anything resembling a cloud ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> I will pray you get good neighbors... btw, how's the " crazy" guy next to you?


Maybe the crazy guy will get off your back and be on the new neighbors list instead...lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy for you. I know you will enjoy your brothers visit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gwen, glad your brother is taking time to fit you in his travels. Have a great time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, townhouse is what they describe it as, but I guess it is quite a flexible expression for it, as you say different for you.
> Re the snow, yes we get snow. Our two big islands are different from each other. The South Island has a big mountain range called southern alps, also alpine lakes and is a lot like Scotland in parts so am told. We live on the North Island which has mountains on central plateau which have snow but up where we are it is much warmer. The further north we go it becomes semi tropical. Auckland City has lots of beaches and we get to around 30C in summer and down to 14C in winter with frosts sometimes. Auckland gets lots of rain so is quite green and good for growing things.
> Tell me, what your idea of NZ is, am interested to know what others think of our country.


That's an interesting question. To me, NZ is a very "clean" country without all the air pollution we have here. A moderate climate, green, and lots of space. I know there are mountains on the South Island but really know very little about the North, in fact I probably don't know much at all about NZ!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


Woohoo, enjoy!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Re: Hurricanes
> 
> As someone who has been through a hurricane, I feel I have some insights. I was a young mother of two small children, no car, no extra money and a husband who couldn't leave as he was needed on his ship at the time. We taped our windows (second floor) and prayed for the best. As did most of our neighbors because we were mostly military. Unless you have been in that situation, the most you can do is guess why people don't leave. We lived on the bay and the most damage was done to the navy base behind us.
> I just ask everyone to put themselves into a situation as this and see how they would react. Calling people idiots and such isn't very kind. You don't know what someone has been through or why they made that decision. Also, denying help to those stranded is very inhuman to do. Would you rather they die than get help? Surely not. The rescue teams are trained just for this. Just like the firefighters are trained for wild fires. Yes, we can wish these disasters don't happen but they do. Compassion should be practiced instead of negative name calling.
> ...


Well said Kathy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried to pay bills that I didn't owe today. I called using cell phone. I was paid up by the time they sent the bill out or they crossed in the mail. Felt good to see that I was clearing the desk.
Has anyone made the FKL heel on socks. I did it a couple of times & now can't remember any thing about the collared double stitch. I watch the video each row as I do it . . .slow going but will persist until I have the Heels in this set which I will probably give as a gift. They are Razzle Dazzle colors. I like the RedHeart Heart & Sole yarn as it feels nice to knit with, it has aloe in the yarn, feels very nice. . .smooth.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's an interesting question. To me, NZ is a very "clean" country without all the air pollution we have here. A moderate climate, green, and lots of space. I know there are mountains on the South Island but really know very little about the North, in fact I probably don't know much at all about NZ!


Thanks for that, it is cleaner than some places but we do have problems with polluted rivers and countryside in some areas. Our North Island terrain is very different to the South. It is much more temperate in northern parts than south. Glad to give you an idea of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you take away the waxy skin what is left to eat? they look a little too hot for me. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Green Anaheim chile peppers are defined by their elongated curved lime green pod and their mild, sweet flavor. The chile's skin is waxy, glossy and semi thick.
> Scoville heat units (SHU): 500 - 2,500. Jalapeno reference point: Equal heat to 16 times milde
> Anaheim peppers add heat and major flavor without melting your face off, but they never get as much love as jalapenos or poblanos.
> They are bigger than jalapenos and slightly smaller/thinner than poblanos. I use them roasted, and take the waxy skin off after roasting, yum, but I do like poblanos slightly better, but they both have fantastic flavor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they find her soon. the thieves should be hung with piano wire. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that looks cold. poor lamb. --- sam



Fan said:


> Let it snow! today on tv news late snow down in the South Island.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you aren't home already are you? --- sam



KateB said:


> It's the same here - we bought our house in 1983 for around £32,000 and in 1994 we built an extension for my mum which cost around £25,000 and today our place is worth about £270,000! Ok, it's a big house (2reception rooms, 4 bedrooms & an office) but what young family can afford that? - although some must do as houses around here sell very quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our one parsonage had a slate roof - don't think they are very common here any more. --- sam



KateB said:


> What is on your roof Bonnie? We have slates on ours, but most of the newer houses have concrete tiles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would stay put. --- sam



KateB said:


> Looking ahead to Wednesday when we'll be home.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


That is fantastic news. I'm glad he feels well enough to travel.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that, it is cleaner than some places but we do have problems with polluted rivers and countryside in some areas. Our North Island terrain is very different to the South. It is much more temperate in northern parts than south. Glad to give you an idea of us.


Thanks Fan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Re: Hurricanes
> 
> As someone who has been through a hurricane, I feel I have some insights. I was a young mother of two small children, no car, no extra money and a husband who couldn't leave as he was needed on his ship at the time. We taped our windows (second floor) and prayed for the best. As did most of our neighbors because we were mostly military. Unless you have been in that situation, the most you can do is guess why people don't leave. We lived on the bay and the most damage was done to the navy base behind us.
> I just ask everyone to put themselves into a situation as this and see how they would react. Calling people idiots and such isn't very kind. You don't know what someone has been through or why they made that decision. Also, denying help to those stranded is very inhuman to do. Would you rather they die than get help? Surely not. The rescue teams are trained just for this. Just like the firefighters are trained for wild fires. Yes, we can wish these disasters don't happen but they do. Compassion should be practiced instead of negative name calling.
> ...


We've had floods and tornadoes here and while not as severe as what you have been through, I certainly empathize with anyone who is faced with this kind of decision. You and your comment should have been treated more respectfully. I, for one, am not in the stone throwing (or crucifixion) line.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to love hot and spicy - the hotter the better. no more - the stomach rebels. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Not me, nothing spicy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do they figure bone density? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad they are making progress on two houses.
> Maatje, so happy your dad has positive attitude.
> 
> Maya and i had our walk and fed horses and cow and calf. Have 9:10 dentist for crown. Yucko. Then bone density this afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i shivered just reading it. i am definitely not ready for cooler weather. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It still looks better than what we are to get ????????
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-56_metric_e.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - have you heard anything new about delberts friend's son? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear your dad is doing better, with all that determination hopefully he gets mobile again.
> Still cold & wet here. I agree about getting weary of all the canning, etc. But at least you know where it all comes from & what's on it & the added bonus of a low grocery bill is good.
> We are supposed to have some sun on Wednesday so I will have to get out & get my onions pulled. It needs to do a lot of drying up before I can dig the potatoes though. This time of year I'm glad when they are in, it really gets old having to run outside & dig potatoes, I guess that's why I usually clean a couple of hills at a time so I can just dump them in the pot at meal time????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can never see the pleasure in eating something that takes the roof of your mouth off!! :sm06:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering how he would do on his own - i bet he would do better than you think. --- sam


It is a big city and he doesn't like crowds of people and the noise. He couldn't wait to leave last night, but willingly looked at the artwork in the venue we were at. We saw some incredible pieces of art. I do leave him for short bits of time when I can but he stayed really close to me last night. I hope to see his artwork hanging in its location on Wednesday if I can work out another errand for the same day. We will return again next week with his brother and a friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go TNS

Pepper Poppers

Prep: 15 min. Bake: 25 min.
Makes about 2 dozen

Ingredients
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
6 bacon strips, cooked and crumbled
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
1 pound fresh jalapenos, halved lengthwise and seeded
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
Sour cream, onion dip or ranch salad dressing

Directions
1. In a large bowl, combine the cheeses, bacon and seasonings; mix well. 
2. Spoon about 2 tablespoonfuls into each pepper half. Roll in bread crumbs.
3. Place in a greased 15x10x1-in. baking pan. 
4. Bake, uncovered, at 325° for 15 minutes for spicy flavor, 25 minutes for medium and 35 minutes for mild. 
4. Serve with sour cream, dip or dressing.

Editor's Note: Wear disposable gloves when cutting hot peppers; the oils can burn skin. Avoid touching your face.

Nutrition Facts: 1 popper: 94 calories, 7g fat (4g saturated fat), 20mg cholesterol, 167mg sodium, 4g carbohydrate (1g sugars, 1g fiber), 4g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pepper-poppers/



TNS said:


> No. Tell us more! I gather they are made with hot peppers....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news gwen - happy for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly, the denial part is understandable too, and worrying about pets as well. Weather being as unpredictable as it is, people thinking they are safe can be caught out with severe consequences.


And don't forget that those first responders are REQUIRED to stay, as well as all medical personnel.

Thank you to all who started us off on a new week. We had a great weekend for the engine show. NO more rain, lots of sunshine and heat. It was in the 80'sF. It was almost too warm in the evenings for a camp fire, but of course we had one anyway, just sat back further. The grands enjoyed s'mores. DS is very happy that he can now store his engines at HIS house instead of ours! So our trailer is now a bit lighter. At least until we decide we are taking something else next time! :sm02: We were exhausted when we finally got home yesterday late afternoon. The 2 grandsons helped cook breakfast on Sunday, and Arriana helped by stirring pancake batter, and eggs on Saturday. I am still battling mice, however. :sm14: We caught 3. I was sitting in the driver's seat waiting for the gates to open, and there was a scrabbling noise in the dashboard. (lots of naughty words...) mouse ran over my foot!!!! 30 seconds later, the darn thing raced back up the doghouse and under the dash again. When I finally got parked, I asked DS if he heard me scream clear across the fairgrounds! I was glad that I had kept everything in totes, instead of putting everything back in the cupboards. DD called on Friday afternoon to say she wasn't sure they would be coming. The lights on the dashboard of her car lit up like a Christmas tree. The ABS and Stabilization lights were on. It chattered like it would if the roads were slippery. She called her other half. He talked to his mom, and they borrowed the Suburban from them for the weekend. His dad doesn't drive it much. She let me know they were on their way about 7pm. They were almost there when they had to stop for a train, which proceeded to block the crossing for quite some time. They waited for almost 10 minutes before turning around and going another way. The police showed up right after that to send everyone else a different route also. They put the tent up mostly in the dark. Good thing they had lights that attach to the hat brims. I kept Arriana with me at the campfire.

Today, DD took Arriana to school in the car with no issue, until she started for home, and it started again, but much worse. She called Chris and told him it needed to be towed, and where did he want it taken to. So it has been towed to the dealership. Good thing Chris's mom is available to help get kids back and forth to school. Since it has been nice, Damien can, and is happy to, walk. Their apartment is the in-law suite in the basement of Chris's parents, so it is handy when things like this happen. And of course I will help if needed. Damien's team won both baseball games Saturday.

Welcome to those new to the tea party! Hope you will visit often.

Sam, stay well. Hope Ayden recovers quickly, and completely. My nephew had it several times. It's going to be hard to keep him down, for as active as he is, but I hope Heidi can keep him quiet until he is fully recovered. I know football has started, and he's going to want to play.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a big city and he doesn't like crowds of people and the noise. He couldn't wait to leave last night, but willingly looked at the artwork in the venue we were at. We saw some incredible pieces of art. I do leave him for short bits of time when I can but he stayed really close to me last night. I hope to see his artwork hanging in its location on Wednesday if I can work out another errand for the same day. We will return again next week with his brother and a friend.


I'm glad you both were able to go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had floods and tornadoes here and while not as severe as what you have been through, I certainly empathize with anyone who is faced with this kind of decision. You and your comment should have been treated more respectfully. I, for one, am not in the stone throwing (or crucifixion) line.


Well said. Each of us makes decisions based on our physical, financial and emotional abilities that we have at the time of that decision. That is true of others in this world. We may not agree or understand what determines other people's decision making, but we can respect them as fellow human beings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why are you knitting a cloud? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> How hard is it to knit a cloud , I thought just knit a funny shape but no it looks like scrambled egg ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad you both were able to go.


It was nice. Matthew got carded for the 1st time in his life and he was only ordering a Sprite. He was carded before entering the bar to determine what color band would be put on his wrist. They really didn't know or care that he was going to get a soda because he could have changed his mind and ordered an alcoholic beverage. I knew he would get a Sprite and he did. We also had some tasty treats. He had some meat, cheese and crackers. The bar had three stories so we enjoyed walking around and seeing all the art work. It is certainly an eye opener for him. There are over 1,200 artists this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh go to HELL!


 :sm06: I'm sorry, Julie, but I have to agree with Kathy on this one. Many people just don't have an option. Those who depend on public transportation loose that option, as public transportation shuts down, so is not available. Including taxis, even if they had the $$ for one. And as I said in an earlier comment, ALL emergency medical and first responders are REQUIRED to stay. On the other hand, you are correct for those who can, and are told it's manditory, should. But we can not use a blanket statement for the rest. And you can send me there right with her if you like, if that is how you feel. I try not to comment in these situations, but this I can not let pass.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do they figure bone density? --- sam[/quote
> 
> Xrays. I know, ive had quite a few between cancer and broken rib and i did ask her why none of them could show bone density.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with Matthew - i don't like crowds or noise. and in a venue like where his are is i bet there are loads of noise and people. how long does this last and when will he learn how he placed? --- sam



pacer said:


> It is a big city and he doesn't like crowds of people and the noise. He couldn't wait to leave last night, but willingly looked at the artwork in the venue we were at. We saw some incredible pieces of art. I do leave him for short bits of time when I can but he stayed really close to me last night. I hope to see his artwork hanging in its location on Wednesday if I can work out another errand for the same day. We will return again next week with his brother and a friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finished my 2nd diamond painting.
> 
> I love this beautiful fairy and am planning to hang in bedroom after mounting.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Very true, in these situations we see the best and worst of human behaviour. The ones who really anger are the looters, lowest of the low.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could we please let the opinion of hurricanes stop. we have all given our two cents worth - now let's just drop it. PLEASE --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Worst part of a holiday is the traveling , i cannot sleep on planes, youngest used to get in his seat fall asleep and wake up just as we were landing , I would have paid good money to learn that trick


Me too, I can't sleep anywhere but my bed...and sometimes not even there! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I will pray you get good neighbors... btw, how's the " crazy" guy next to you?


Thank you, Maatje- Hori looks more disreputable and mad by the day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds awful and painful , hope it heals soon


Ditto


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jinx said:


> Wonder if your brother lives anywhere near me in the wonderful state of Wisconsin. I am in the southeast part.


I will be in the southeast part of Wisconsin in a few weeks to visit with family and to do a private knitting workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> May you have neighbours from heaven, dog lovers who maybe don't have their own fur babies but can appreciate yours.


In my best Eliza Doolittle impersonation:

'Wouldn't that be luverly'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> In about an hour family members will be arriving- first time since we moved that house organised enough to have the small number of people who are around. Mums' 88 today and my baby brother had his birthday a couple of weeks ago.
> Mum loves owls so this is her present. The first thing knitted from the wool I got from the UK last month. The name is Tawny Owl, unfortunately the yarn is a bit busy for the owls I put along the top. Teri Dow, The Ungrateful Wench on Facebook.


Happy Birthday to your Mum. Beautiful owl socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It got much worse overnight, he had quite a fever at 4am so back to ER this morning. He's now got oral antibiotics & if no better by morning will have to go in for IV drugs????????this gets it


Hope it's soon gone, and much less painful by now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm with Matthew - i don't like crowds or noise. and in a venue like where his are is i bet there are loads of noise and people. how long does this last and when will he learn how he placed? --- sam


The show ends October 7th. We are new to this show so we are learning as we go. Voting can only be done by those in attendance of the show so we will see how it all goes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was nice. Matthew got carded for the 1st time in his life and he was only ordering a Sprite. He was carded before entering the bar to determine what color band would be put on his wrist. They really didn't know or care that he was going to get a soda because he could have changed his mind and ordered an alcoholic beverage. I knew he would get a Sprite and he did. We also had some tasty treats. He had some meat, cheese and crackers. The bar had three stories so we enjoyed walking around and seeing all the art work. It is certainly an eye opener for him. There are over 1,200 artists this year.


His art has really opened up fun opportunities for him. You are so good at letting him proceed at his own speed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why are you knitting a cloud? --- sam


Sonja, have you tried angora or other fuzzy yarn for the cloud? Or, even try brushing the piece to look fluffy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, townhouse is what they describe it as, but I guess it is quite a flexible expression for it, as you say different for you.
> Re the snow, yes we get snow. Our two big islands are different from each other. The South Island has a big mountain range called southern alps, also alpine lakes and is a lot like Scotland in parts so am told. We live on the North Island which has mountains on central plateau which have snow but up where we are it is much warmer. The further north we go it becomes semi tropical. Auckland City has lots of beaches and we get to around 30C in summer and down to 14C in winter with frosts sometimes. Auckland gets lots of rain so is quite green and good for growing things.
> Tell me, what your idea of NZ is, am interested to know what others think of our country.


Not really Fran- the alps are more like Afghanistan

We don't get snow in Auckland- only ever hail or a possible sleety rain. Seldom lasts more than a few minutes.

Britain's mountains are much more rounded, because of glaciation, although none the less dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Maybe the crazy guy will get off your back and be on the new neighbors list instead...lol


I've put him in Coventry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's an interesting question. To me, NZ is a very "clean" country without all the air pollution we have here. A moderate climate, green, and lots of space. I know there are mountains on the South Island but really know very little about the North, in fact I probably don't know much at all about NZ!


We actually have an appalling amount of pollution, despite trying to maintain our 'Clean, Green' image.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had floods and tornadoes here and while not as severe as what you have been through, I certainly empathize with anyone who is faced with this kind of decision. You and your comment should have been treated more respectfully. I, for one, am not in the stone throwing (or crucifixion) line.


Oh really!!!!?????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: I'm sorry, Julie, but I have to agree with Kathy on this one. Many people just don't have an option. Those who depend on public transportation loose that option, as public transportation shuts down, so is not available. Including taxis, even if they had the $$ for one. And as I said in an earlier comment, ALL emergency medical and first responders are REQUIRED to stay. On the other hand, you are correct for those who can, and are told it's manditory, should. But we can not use a blanket statement for the rest. And you can send me there right with her if you like, if that is how you feel. I try not to comment in these situations, but this I can not let pass.


Tami you know nothing of what has transpired between me and Ke hinkle in the past- nor do you have any understanding and obviously no caring at all for the very real stresses I have been under lately


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, after the Hurricane in Galveston several years ago, there were so many people on the roads, that many people ran out of fuel in their vehicles and they had to send out fuel trucks to get people gasoline and moving again, because they were having to stop for so long with so many evacuating at one time.
> I think also, many elderly people that don't have family to help them, are afraid to leave their homes, better the demon you know than the one you don't and all that.
> Also, there are so many storms that end up nowhere near as bad as hyped, and people evacuated unnecessarily, so it's kind of the story of the boy who cried wolf, people start to not believe it will be that bad.
> Anyway you look at it, it's a mess, and people are going to make bad decisions.


And my friends who got caught out last time in Texas were told NOT to evacuate, to shelter in place. Then the system stalled out and rained so much that they opened the dams to prevent some flooding, and literally almost drowned my friends who were told to shelter in place. If it weren't people out with canoes looking for people who were stranded, they would have died. Damned if you do as you are told, and damned if you don't, in that kind of situation. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are back from the private reception. I think we stayed for about and hour and a half at best. He didn't want to stay late and I have to get up early so it was a good choice on our part. Construction on the way home caused major delay and we stopped for a bite to eat so we are just getting home now.We didn't see Matthew's art today. We were only allowed to be in certain venues today as the show doesn't begin until Wednesday this week. Matthew picked up his artist bag of goodies which included his artist name tag and a bus pass to use during the event. It allows him access to the clubhouse during the event. I asked if that allowed me to come with him and they said they weren't sure. The name tag clearly indicated that he was allowed but not others. I let them know that Matthew is disabled and doesn't travel alone so they provided me a guest pass to enter the clubhouse with him. It is best that way. We enjoyed the art we saw tonight and look forward to seeing more in the next couple of weeks.


I am looking forward to hearing how Matthew placed in the art show. I am sure he will do well. I'm glad they issued you a guest pass. Good you stopped to eat, but too bad construction caused you a major delay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


That's great, you will have time to really catch up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A kindred spirit.... love mornings.... my brain shuts down after 9......and the best cup of coffee is the first one in the morning!


I like early mornings as well- as long as I haven't been to bed yet!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh that looks cold. poor lamb. --- sam


Sadly the farmers lose a lot of new born lambs, calves , when the weather decides to give a late snow dump as it did yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw photos of the typhoon in China, OMG, the power of these crazy storms is terrifying.
> 
> Tonight my phone was alarming,with an amber alert. Apparently an SUV was stolen in North Battleford with a 6 yr old autistic girl in the back seat, she's also severe epileptic & must have her meds. The family are frantic as she's nonverbal so couldn't ask for help if those who stole the vehicle should turn her lose on her own. So terrible. North Battleford is the crime capital of Canada. What a great distinction to have????


I hope she is recovered safely. We have had several Amber Alerts lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I tried to pay bills that I didn't owe today. I called using cell phone. I was paid up by the time they sent the bill out or they crossed in the mail. Felt good to see that I was clearing the desk.
> Has anyone made the FKL heel on socks. I did it a couple of times & now can't remember any thing about the collared double stitch. I watch the video each row as I do it . . .slow going but will persist until I have the Heels in this set which I will probably give as a gift. They are Razzle Dazzle colors. I like the RedHeart Heart & Sole yarn as it feels nice to knit with, it has aloe in the yarn, feels very nice. . .smooth.


I haven't used that heel but I think KHinkle uses it. Kathy, am I remembering right?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.
> 
> Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them.
> 
> No wall cladding as yet.


That's lots of progress! Hopefully it won't be long before they are finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope they find her soon. the thieves should be hung with piano wire. --- sam


Ive read a report later today that the vehicle was left in the north end industrial area. I think they stole it without realizing there was a child in there, then panicked when they did & ran. I hope they find the culprits. Stolen vehicles is a terrible problem here. If the natives want a ride, they just steal whatever they can, most are found burned on or near the reserves


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sadly the farmers lose a lot of new born lambs, calves , when the weather decides to give a late snow dump as it did yesterday.


It sure is crazy weather. Ours has been glorious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


Seems a good report for your dad. I'm glad he's determined to get better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - have you heard anything new about delberts friend's son? --- sam


He had another brain bleed a couple of weeks ago. They were about to move him to a long term care place when he had a bunch of massive seizures that were caused by pressure from the bleed. They think there are bits of bone floating around in there but haven't gone in after them for fear of causing more damage. He had some therapy & was a bit more functional but after the latest problem has no short term memory at all, does a few things with prompting but can't even remember the way to the bathroom. It doesn't really seem he's out of the woods yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go TNS
> 
> Pepper Poppers
> 
> ...


No thanks, Sam. I don't like spicy anything & am allergic to peppers so I will pass


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


So thankful to hear that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how do they figure bone density? --- sam[/quote
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, I can't sleep anywhere but my bed...and sometimes not even there! :sm16: :sm09:


I never sleep well when I'm away from home


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes they are made with the jalapeños - my sil makes a mixture of cream cheese and grated cheddar. Slit the pepper in half and either take out the seeds or if you like things crazy hot, (my sil is half Hispanic )leave them in....stuff full with the cheese mixture and then wrap uncooked bacon around. Bake in oven at 350 until bacon is done and cheese has melted and peppers are soft. Funny story...I actually made them myself one year before said sil came on the scene. We had some of the kids over as well as a family friend....turns out the jalapeños we grow are hotter than those in the store, ( maybe cause we don't water as much as commercial?) and I had 3 grown men in the kitchen fighting over the milk ???? I was smart and after I saw their reaction I declined to taste. I think one of the guys when he makes them might put some bread crumbs in the cheese mixture to keep it from getting so runny....can't remember. Only make them once or so in a season so hard to recall exact recipe.


I am told that chocolate is a good substitute for milk if you are desperate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sadly the farmers lose a lot of new born lambs, calves , when the weather decides to give a late snow dump as it did yesterday.


Yes, it's sure hard on the babies. Usually it's really heavy wet stuff in spring too, at least here


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


That's fantastic! I know you will enjoy the visit!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH saw the doctor & it seems the antibiotics are finally kicking in, it’s still swollen but not as hard & hot anymore so ????????he’s on the mend now. Still hanging around the house much more than usual.
I put the final borders on 2 lap sized quilts this afternoon & pieced the flannel for the backs . I have the ping pong table opened up & boxes of tomatoes sitting on it so I can use it again to pin them for Quilting, I’ll just move the tomatoes to one end.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


I have had a bone density (Dexa) several times and didn't have anything to drink. It seemed to me more like magnetic imaging, but can't be that either, because they don't prescreen for metal. They focused on bones in wrist, hip and ankle. It was quite fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I know you said your mom loves owls. Maybe you have already seen this but I came across it yesterday & thought of you.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-cowl-4


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> nice sunny day today....a little cooler for sure....woke up to temps in the mid 40's.... had wind all day yesterday and since the construction is still going on across the street we had loads of blowing dust and sand..... getting a little old..... though I shouldn't complain as Julie has been sitting in a construction zone a lot longer...I actually called the school people up last week and asked when they'd be done...they're promising mid October....we will see..... my dad was moved to a rehab place this past Saturday. He seems to be doing pretty well....he will be there for up to 3 months depending on his progress. He's very determined so hopefully he will regain his mobility. Well, DH is off to pick some more tomatoes.... going to make some more juice I think.... getting a little weary of all this canning and freezing, but it sure keeps the grocery bill in check....have a good day, all....


3 months is a good long time to be able to get him up and independent again so if if He is able to be independent that should be enough time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I know you said your mom loves owls. Maybe you have already seen this but I came across it yesterday & thought of you.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-cowl-4


That is cool. There are a lot of people who like owls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have our DGS here for the next 10 days while DD is travelling the world doing some product testing/demonstrations for her company (Baxter International). The showings seem to be picking up too and since we need to be gone while the prospective buyers are walking through, I'll be away from the computer for long spans of time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* Jinx,* He lives in Brookfield.


jinx said:


> Wonder if your brother lives anywhere near me in the wonderful state of Wisconsin. I am in the southeast part.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Jinx,* He lives in Brookfield.


Is that the suburb of Milwaukee that has the zoo? I've been there many times and also to the Wisconsin State Fair in Milwaukee!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


They didn't when I had my last one a couple of years ago. If I remember right, it was similar to an x-ray machine. I just lay on a table, and she moved the machine over me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 months is a good long time to be able to get him up and independent again so if if He is able to be independent that should be enough time.


It's such good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Now I need to go do something about supper. DH is out cutting the grass. He should be done soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They didn't when I had my last one a couple of years ago. If I remember right, it was similar to an x-ray machine. I just lay on a table, and she moved the machine over me.


That's the density scan that I had also. I remember the results getting back to me very quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Now I need to go do something about supper. DH is out cutting the grass. He should be done soon.


I have cubed steaks and gravy in the crockpot. Eventhough it was a beautiful day, I can tell that Autumn is in the air and it will be time for casseroles, soups and other comfort foods.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


What a relief.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Jinx,* He lives in Brookfield.


Not very far south of me. We were down to Brookfield Square recently. (large shopping area) We could have stopped in and said hi. ;^)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe a bone density test of the hip and spine is to diagnose osteoporosis.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> So glad they've found her. Let's hope she's unharmed, though she'll be very frightened I'm sure.


An advantage of the autism now is she may not be bothered by it as much as May not have had the awareness most 6 years would. Or the loss of routine could totally throw her. Hopefully for all their sakes the first one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I’m sitting here with a snuffly sleeping boy on my lap. 
When he wakes up we will go to a play cafe. Last chance free of charge as they pay from. 12 months. He’s not quite ready yet to get enough from it to be worth paying. Unless I have them both maybe. 
I don’t pay anything but will have coffee. Last time I got a really nice muffin as well so mightwell doso.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this cowl Bonnie. I copied it; thanks!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I know you said your mom loves owls. Maybe you have already seen this but I came across it yesterday & thought of you.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-cowl-4


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe so. I know many years ago when I visited him we went to a zoo and it was pretty close.


RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the suburb of Milwaukee that has the zoo? I've been there many times and also to the Wisconsin State Fair in Milwaukee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if I ever get back up there to visit him I will let you know so we can perhaps meet up. That would be so fun!


jinx said:


> Not very far south of me. We were down to Brookfield Square recently. (large shopping area) We could have stopped in and said hi. ;^)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm going to go knit/crochet and watch some tv. DH has already gone to bed. TTYL {{{{{HUGS and BLESSINGS to all}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I tried to pay bills that I didn't owe today. I called using cell phone. I was paid up by the time they sent the bill out or they crossed in the mail. Felt good to see that I was clearing the desk.
> Has anyone made the FKL heel on socks. I did it a couple of times & now can't remember any thing about the collared double stitch. I watch the video each row as I do it . . .slow going but will persist until I have the Heels in this set which I will probably give as a gift. They are Razzle Dazzle colors. I like the RedHeart Heart & Sole yarn as it feels nice to knit with, it has aloe in the yarn, feels very nice. . .smooth.


I've only done it once. Didn't like it and as the one I do without thinking is similar why change? And hate the verbosity of the pattern so doubt I will ever look at it again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup- sure need that one!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have asphalt shingles. A lot of people here are going to steel roofs as they last forever. They don't look as nice though. Our shingles look somewhat like cedar shakes. Cedar shakes are really nice but the cost to install is insane as they are so labor intensive


Ours are asphalt too, Marla's are the 50yr warranty, ours is 30yr, because of the color I chose.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sad news about Delbert’s friend’s son.

Could we please be kind to each other? I love KTP because we are so kind and supportive of each other. I love that we each have our talents and gifts and i love that we share pics of life in other lands, recipes, knitting and gardening tips.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They found the little girl at 6 this morning, nothing else said on the report but Thank God she was found relatively OK. Those parents must have been worried sick.


Glad they found her, I hope they found those that took the SUV and her. Poor baby had to be so confused and upset, not to speak of her parents.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joy.
> 
> Ringo and I on fine mornings are taking a walk up to the letterbox, unleashed.


He's such a good boy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His face seems even more swollen this morning. We called our friend who is now a doctor in Edmonton for a second opinion, he said it takes 36 hrs for the drugs to really kick in but the doctor yesterday said to return this morning unless improvement so he's going in at 11:30, we will see if they put him on IV. Our friend said since it's on the face they should "hit it hard" with the antibiotics as it can get serious. I'm beginnng to think DHs immune system isn't working the best these days.


Good that you have a doctor friend to call, but good too to just go on in. I sure hope to read that they've done something more for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, i didnt know about radioactive drink but thankful Machriste clarified that is not part of test. Glad Delbert is starting to feel better.

Machriste, thank you for info on bone density.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can never see the pleasure in eating something that takes the roof of your mouth off!! :sm06:


Agreed!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Jeanette,thank you re:bone density.
Jinx, yes bone density is test for osteoporosis.

Gwen, nice duster cover.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, here also! I'm appalled at the number coming on....some are already bright red and there are loads of green ones and new " babies" as well. Have you ever made poppers? My family loves them....I can eat maybe 1 and then I down a quart of milk ????


My friend and I used to make them with the pickled jalapeno's in the can, when I lived in Texas, we'd make them with cream cheese and bacon, no breading, and a loaf of home made French bread then watch a Spurs game while eating them. YUM!!!
David won't eat them, so I don't make any, oh well. :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> An advantage of the autism now is she may not be bothered by it as much as May not have had the awareness most 6 years would. Or the loss of routine could totally throw her. Hopefully for all their sakes the first one.


Of the two outcomes, I'm praying for the first one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


Very cool.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, praying for safety for you and your fur babies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Keeping everything crossed and prayers being said that the situation is soon under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


That's fantastic!!! That works out great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How hard is it to knit a cloud , I thought just knit a funny shape but no it looks like scrambled egg ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tami you know nothing of what has transpired between me and Ke hinkle in the past- nor do you have any understanding and obviously no caring at all for the very real stresses I have been under lately


Julie, 
I am completely in the dark about what has transpired between us. The only thing I can figure out is you took exception to a comment I made in Facebook about gun control and letting the Americans decide for themselves about it without interference from other countries. So, please let me know how I have wronged you so much that you would post such a hateful thing on this forum. 
There aren't any countries on this planet that are utopia. Good and bad in all of them and their governments. 
We all have stresses but some of us prefer not to air them on social media. I understand that it is helpful to you to talk out things that are happening to you. You have a right to do what you want and believe what you will. But, so do I.

Sam, I'm sorry to put this on here but I can't keep silent about it. If you want me off the site, I will go. I don't want to cause any problems. This used to be a happy place for me but no longer as I feel I can't voice my opinion. I'd rather step away from the table than to feel this way.

Everyone, I ask your forgiveness for even commenting on the discussion.

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you take away the waxy skin what is left to eat? they look a little too hot for me. --- sam


It's a thin layer over the pepper, kind of like a layer of the skin on an onion, you really can't tell you took it off, but it makes a big difference. Then you just open the pepper and clean out the seeds and fill.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, praying for safety for you and your fur babies.


Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers..they are needed and appreciated.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> His art has really opened up fun opportunities for him. You are so good at letting him proceed at his own speed.


It is fun to watch him try new things and figure them out. He has opened up more in communicating with people as he feels appreciated and respected. He didn't have that feeling while in school which is so sad. I am glad to have gotten him through school and now into life and dealing with people who truly appreciate him and the talents he has. I can never tell you how instrumental this group was in turning him around and helping him to feel valued. I love to see him trying new ideas and continuing to develop his talents.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had floods and tornadoes here and while not as severe as what you have been through, I certainly empathize with anyone who is faced with this kind of decision. You and your comment should have been treated more respectfully. I, for one, am not in the stone throwing (or crucifixion) line.


Amen, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Adding my wishes for your safety Flytyin take care, thinking of you from afar.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have our DGS here for the next 10 days while DD is travelling the world doing some product testing/demonstrations for her company (Baxter International). The showings seem to be picking up too and since we need to be gone while the prospective buyers are walking through, I'll be away from the computer for long spans of time.


I hope the showing brings an offer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> An advantage of the autism now is she may not be bothered by it as much as May not have had the awareness most 6 years would. Or the loss of routine could totally throw her. Hopefully for all their sakes the first one.


Yes, I imagine she was cold too, 13 hrs until she was found & North Battleford got a snow storm last night. Not dangerously cold but it would still have been pretty cool.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


Looks good & as long as it works


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers..they are needed and appreciated.


I have been thinking about you these past few days and hoping the fire wasn't closing in on you. I will keep you in my prayers. Matthew won't send you the picture when finished until we know things are settled down with the fire and the certainty of your home. For now, he continues to work on it and is having fun exploring and trying different things. Hopefully I will be able to post a picture in the next day or two for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I too have been thinking seriously of leaving the Knitting Tea Party because I don't feel exceptionally welcome.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Oh, no, I pray they will get the fire contrôléd & you won't have to evacuate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my best Eliza Doolittle impersonation:
> 
> 'Wouldn't that be luverly'.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like early mornings as well- as long as I haven't been to bed yet!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just want to smack him - that was not the way to do things. i don't (nor need to) know the whole story but it must really be hard on his parents. can he even talk? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He had another brain bleed a couple of weeks ago. They were about to move him to a long term care place when he had a bunch of massive seizures that were caused by pressure from the bleed. They think there are bits of bone floating around in there but haven't gone in after them for fear of causing more damage. He had some therapy & was a bit more functional but after the latest problem has no short term memory at all, does a few things with prompting but can't even remember the way to the bathroom. It doesn't really seem he's out of the woods yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, i didnt know about radioactive drink but thankful Machriste clarified that is not part of test. Glad Delbert is starting to feel better.
> 
> Machriste, thank you for info on bone density.


I'm sorry, I was confusing a bone scan & a bone density. The bone scan you get a radioactive injection.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/bone-scan/about/pac-20393136


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No thanks, Sam. I don't like spicy anything & am allergic to peppers so I will pass


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive read a report later today that the vehicle was left in the north end industrial area. I think they stole it without realizing there was a child in there, then panicked when they did & ran. I hope they find the culprits. Stolen vehicles is a terrible problem here. If the natives want a ride, they just steal whatever they can, most are found burned on or near the reserves


I'm glad they got scared, if that's what happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He had another brain bleed a couple of weeks ago. They were about to move him to a long term care place when he had a bunch of massive seizures that were caused by pressure from the bleed. They think there are bits of bone floating around in there but haven't gone in after them for fear of causing more damage. He had some therapy & was a bit more functional but after the latest problem has no short term memory at all, does a few things with prompting but can't even remember the way to the bathroom. It doesn't really seem he's out of the woods yet


That's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have our DGS here for the next 10 days while DD is travelling the world doing some product testing/demonstrations for her company (Baxter International). The showings seem to be picking up too and since we need to be gone while the prospective buyers are walking through, I'll be away from the computer for long spans of time.


She does get some traveling in, I bet she has fantastic stories to tell too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sitting here with a snuffly sleeping boy on my lap.
> When he wakes up we will go to a play cafe. Last chance free of charge as they pay from. 12 months. He's not quite ready yet to get enough from it to be worth paying. Unless I have them both maybe.
> I don't pay anything but will have coffee. Last time I got a really nice muffin as well so mightwell doso.


Awe. 
Hopefully he will have fun at the play cafe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


That's great! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Oh dear, I so pray that it stops before you have to evacuate, so scary. Good though that you'll have your internet back up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. poor little lambs. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sadly the farmers lose a lot of new born lambs, calves , when the weather decides to give a late snow dump as it did yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just want to smack him - that was not the way to do things. i don't (nor need to) know the whole story but it must really be hard on his parents. can he even talk? --- sam


Yes he can talk. I agree, I just want to give him a swift kick in the ass! Not only did he wreck himself, he's totally destroyed the lives of his parents ( they are divorced)& sister. He has 2 kids & im not sure if they've seen him since this happened. He has a really vindictive ex & I think that is part of why this happened but ....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just want to smack him - that was not the way to do things. i don't (nor need to) know the whole story but it must really be hard on his parents. can he even talk? --- sam


It is hard to fathom any problem that has that serious (and permanent) solution in someone's mind. My nephew's son did the same and was fatal. It will haunt my nephew and his former wife forever .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She does get some traveling in, I bet she has fantastic stories to tell too.


She sure does. I enjoy seeing her photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - how did the showing go? how is the house in Tennessee coming along? we have been having lovely days also and it doesn't cool off a lot at night. i am definitely not ready for winter... --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is crazy weather. Ours has been glorious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't brookfield the zoo in chicago? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the suburb of Milwaukee that has the zoo? I've been there many times and also to the Wisconsin State Fair in Milwaukee!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great. now i need to find someone to use it in my house. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - how did the showing go? how is the house in Tennessee coming along? we have been having lovely days also and it doesn't cool off a lot at night. i am definitely not ready for winter... --- sam


The house showings are slow. I'm practicing my patience plus a friend says to bury a St. Joseph statue in the backyard. It's supposed to bring in a final buyer? Has anyone done this? The house in TN is in the framing stage which will take about 3 weeks. Then we go down and finalize all the remaining items and then it could take another 4-5 months after that. I'm anxious for it all to be moving along. I really dislike having to keep my house showplace ready. I even did my manicure at DD's house because I didn't want my house to stink of polish remover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the showing brings an offer


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't brookfield the zoo in chicago? --- sam


Yes, it sometimes causes all kinds of confusion when someone is not specific about which zoo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you take the dog and cat with you? what an unsettling feeling that must be. deciding what to take - where to go. prayers and positive thoughts flying your way. 
--- sam



flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's a thin layer over the pepper, kind of like a layer of the skin on an onion, you really can't tell you took it off, but it makes a big difference. Then you just open the pepper and clean out the seeds and fill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's such a good boy.


This morning, we took a walk along the route I used to take, before my hip got too bad, still unleashed. It is so much easier this way, because I can keep my eye firmly on him- without fear of him overbalancing me when leashed, it is not always possible to keep my eye on him, especially if he spots a cat.
Tomorrow if it is not wet the plan is to take my pack that I keep for walking with him, so I have to hand anything I might need- and get out and walk before it is fully light and the pavements and temperatures are still cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - as iwrote you this morning i definitely want you to be on the ktp. i'm sorry for this mess. it's fine with me if you had julie want to discuss differences of opinion - may i ask that you do it in pm's. i just want everything to go back to the way it was. i hope we have no more hurricanes this season - our group won't be able to handle it. lol --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Julie,
> I am completely in the dark about what has transpired between us. The only thing I can figure out is you took exception to a comment I made in Facebook about gun control and letting the Americans decide for themselves about it without interference from other countries. So, please let me know how I have wronged you so much that you would post such a hateful thing on this forum.
> There aren't any countries on this planet that are utopia. Good and bad in all of them and their governments.
> We all have stresses but some of us prefer not to air them on social media. I understand that it is helpful to you to talk out things that are happening to you. You have a right to do what you want and believe what you will. But, so do I.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bless you, my brother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the density scan that I had also. I remember the results getting back to me very quickly.


I was told at the time, that even without taking calcium, there was only a slight thinning of the hip bones, and everything was good. Of course the Dr. got the results also, and told me the same thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have cubed steaks and gravy in the crockpot. Eventhough it was a beautiful day, I can tell that Autumn is in the air and it will be time for casseroles, soups and other comfort foods.


That's basically what we had at the restaurant last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


Cool. Was it easy?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Sending prayers for your safety.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

suicide has a ripple effect - it touches so many people. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It is hard to fathom any problem that has that serious (and permanent) solution in someone's mind. My nephew's son did the same and was fatal. It will haunt my nephew and his former wife forever .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was told at the time, that even without taking calcium, there was only a slight thinning of the hip bones, and everything was good. Of course the Dr. got the results also, and told me the same thing.


That's really good news that there's minimal thinning. I've doubled the calcium, magnesium, potassium and vitamin D on doctor's orders. There is some distinct thinning right at the base of my back. I think the extra vitamin D is the reason I'm sleeping so much better; it's the only thing that's changed. I'm now getting at least 6 hours every night and sometimes even 7...what a world of difference! For once, there was an upside to more meds!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason. 
Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure does. I enjoy seeing her photos.


I bet! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning, we took a walk along the route I used to take, before my hip got too bad, still unleashed. It is so much easier this way, because I can keep my eye firmly on him- without fear of him overbalancing me when leashed, it is not always possible to keep my eye on him, especially if he spots a cat.
> Tomorrow if it is not wet the plan is to take my pack that I keep for walking with him, so I have to hand anything I might need- and get out and walk before it is fully light and the pavements and temperatures are still cool.


That's great. Walking before it gets hot is a good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Caught up again. 
David left, then came home, he'll leave tomorrow, boss didn't have the brakes fixed on the trailer and D got attitude, so they told him to just go home and leave tomorrow, he isn't usually heard when he mutters under his breath when he thinks no one is around. lolol
So I had to wing dinner, good thing I had ground beef in the fridge, shepherds, oops, cottage pie, was for dinner, and apple brown betty with apples from our tree for dessert. 
He helped Marla and I paint the two bedrooms at Christopher's and we got one coat on the bathroom, so we're almost done with that and he also put up the mini blind on the front window, looks so much better. 
I did get to the bathroom today. :sm23: 
But really, it looks so much better with the green all the way around the pedestal sink now. I think I'll start on our bedroom tomorrow. It feels so good to get it all done, I don't know why I put it off so long, procrastination-keeps me knitting. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, here's one for Caren or anyone else that may have more patience than I do. lol 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dr-who-double-knit-scarf


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie , easy to confuse bone scan and bone density. I had bone scan when i broke my rib and was not thrilled to have radioactive dye.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

((((((Hug)))))).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: I'm sorry, Julie, but I have to agree with Kathy on this one. Many people just don't have an option. Those who depend on public transportation loose that option, as public transportation shuts down, so is not available. Including taxis, even if they had the $$ for one. And as I said in an earlier comment, ALL emergency medical and first responders are REQUIRED to stay. On the other hand, you are correct for those who can, and are told it's manditory, should. But we can not use a blanket statement for the rest. And you can send me there right with her if you like, if that is how you feel. I try not to comment in these situations, but this I can not let pass.


Certainly my comments referred to those who refused to get out after a mandatory evacuation order and who choose to stay put as opposed to those who couldn't get out for whatever reason that may have been. And those who simply refuse to go make things harder for those who can't get out by increasing the pressure on limited resources-including emergency workers of all types.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And my friends who got caught out last time in Texas were told NOT to evacuate, to shelter in place. Then the system stalled out and rained so much that they opened the dams to prevent some flooding, and literally almost drowned my friends who were told to shelter in place. If it weren't people out with canoes looking for people who were stranded, they would have died. Damned if you do as you are told, and damned if you don't, in that kind of situation. :sm03:


Storms do their own thing- no matter how much forecasters try to predict what they will do storms dance to their own music so they will sometimes get it wrong. Keep people in place and things are worse than expected. Tell them to go and then the storm changes direction or calms down. Or is much as expected and then the forecasters etc are praised for the lives they save with evacuations. Otherwise they are accused of crying wolf or not acting when they should (well here as we tend not to get much so when we are warned be careful usually nothing happens. But then again never get weather like so many of you get).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja, have you tried angora or other fuzzy yarn for the cloud? Or, even try brushing the piece to look fluffy?


Thank you I never thought of that


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He had another brain bleed a couple of weeks ago. They were about to move him to a long term care place when he had a bunch of massive seizures that were caused by pressure from the bleed. They think there are bits of bone floating around in there but haven't gone in after them for fear of causing more damage. He had some therapy & was a bit more functional but after the latest problem has no short term memory at all, does a few things with prompting but can't even remember the way to the bathroom. It doesn't really seem he's out of the woods yet


Oh dear that is not sounding good. Without short term memory learning to do anything again is going to be extremely hard. And that assumes He doesn't have any more strokes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


These are the three most commonly used ways in Victoria (and I assume the rest of Australia). So while they are x-rays they can't just use recent x-rays to tell. Need to be a specific type of x-ray and/or specific areas of the body.

Dual energy x-ray absorptiometry (DEXA) - x-ray beams of differing energy are used to detect bone and soft tissue density separately. This technique can be used to measure bone density in the spine, hip, forearm and the total body. It is one of the most common methods to determine bone density as it is fast and highly accurate.
Single energy x-ray absorptiometry - a single x-ray beam is used to measure bone density at peripheral sites like the forearm and heel. In this technique, the area to be tested is wrapped in a tissue-like substance or immersed in water to improve the quality of the results.
Ultrasound - measurements taken during an ultrasound may provide data on the structural integrity of bone. New ultrasound devices such as quantitative ultrasound (QUS) can estimate bone density of the heel within minutes, providing an automatic print-out of results.

Came from this site if anyone wants to look more. A government site so will be reliable.
https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/health/conditionsandtreatments/bone-density-testing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have our DGS here for the next 10 days while DD is travelling the world doing some product testing/demonstrations for her company (Baxter International). The showings seem to be picking up too and since we need to be gone while the prospective buyers are walking through, I'll be away from the computer for long spans of time.


Have fun with grandson and good luck with the showings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


That looks perfect for dusting


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I know you said your mom loves owls. Maybe you have already seen this but I came across it yesterday & thought of you.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-cowl-4


That is lovely- but she has rarely if ever worn a cowl I gave her in May. Said it never got cold enough so clearly she is no longer feeling the cold. Gave it to her becuase she has arthritis in the neck and I thought keeping it warm would be good for it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor & it seems the antibiotics are finally kicking in, it's still swollen but not as hard & hot anymore so ????????he's on the mend now. Still hanging around the house much more than usual.
> I put the final borders on 2 lap sized quilts this afternoon & pieced the flannel for the backs . I have the ping pong table opened up & boxes of tomatoes sitting on it so I can use it again to pin them for Quilting, I'll just move the tomatoes to one end.


That is good news Bonnie ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have cubed steaks and gravy in the crockpot. Eventhough it was a beautiful day, I can tell that Autumn is in the air and it will be time for casseroles, soups and other comfort foods.


Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.

As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Oh no sorry to here this Joyce , do hope if you have to evacuate that you can find somewhere safe for yourself , Penny and Katy (i think I got your cats name right ) must be a real worry for you ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


That looks really useful. And reusable is good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


The fire is scary- and sounds like it could well impact even more directly on you. A time when internet would be handy to help keep you up to date.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe.
> Hopefully he will have fun at the play cafe.


He enjoyed the play cafe but I don't think he is ready to pay an admission fee for yet. They had a healthy plate for sale which was mainly fruit, some slices of cheese and Jatz (small savoury biscuits/crackers). So shared that instead of a muffin for me. He ate a lot which turned out to be good as by the time we got back he was tired again so I gave him his bottle and put him back down and has now been down for 40 minutes. He had 1 1/2 in my arms this morning. When He managed to swap sides and was sleeping on my right arm I gave up trying to type here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Caught up again.
> David left, then came home, he'll leave tomorrow, boss didn't have the brakes fixed on the trailer and D got attitude, so they told him to just go home and leave tomorrow, he isn't usually heard when he mutters under his breath when he thinks no one is around. lolol
> So I had to wing dinner, good thing I had ground beef in the fridge, shepherds, oops, cottage pie, was for dinner, and apple brown betty with apples from our tree for dessert.
> He helped Marla and I paint the two bedrooms at Christopher's and we got one coat on the bathroom, so we're almost done with that and he also put up the mini blind on the front window, looks so much better.
> ...


Procrastination socks :sm02: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/procrastination-socks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's one for Caren or anyone else that may have more patience than I do. lol
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dr-who-double-knit-scarf


I do want to do double knitting sometime but somehow never find time to spend the time learning it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think the sun is trying to come out and play


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning, we took a walk along the route I used to take, before my hip got too bad, still unleashed. It is so much easier this way, because I can keep my eye firmly on him- without fear of him overbalancing me when leashed, it is not always possible to keep my eye on him, especially if he spots a cat.
> Tomorrow if it is not wet the plan is to take my pack that I keep for walking with him, so I have to hand anything I might need- and get out and walk before it is fully light and the pavements and temperatures are still cool.


It's great your hip is good enough now that you can walk again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Caught up again.
> David left, then came home, he'll leave tomorrow, boss didn't have the brakes fixed on the trailer and D got attitude, so they told him to just go home and leave tomorrow, he isn't usually heard when he mutters under his breath when he thinks no one is around. lolol
> So I had to wing dinner, good thing I had ground beef in the fridge, shepherds, oops, cottage pie, was for dinner, and apple brown betty with apples from our tree for dessert.
> He helped Marla and I paint the two bedrooms at Christopher's and we got one coat on the bathroom, so we're almost done with that and he also put up the mini blind on the front window, looks so much better.
> ...


Your really a painting whirlwind, want to come do mine next????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here's one for Caren or anyone else that may have more patience than I do. lol
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dr-who-double-knit-scarf


I don't think I have the patience for that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear that is not sounding good. Without short term memory learning to do anything again is going to be extremely hard. And that assumes He doesn't have any more strokes.


That's why he was being sent to long term care, not enough functioning to manage on his own. Before the recent episode they said he could maybe remember for 3 hrs. They taught him to get to the bathroom & how to manage stairs but his dad said he can't even do that now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is hard to fathom any problem that has that serious (and permanent) solution in someone's mind. My nephew's son did the same and was fatal. It will haunt my nephew and his former wife forever .


My second oldest nephew committed suicide , there was only 8 years between us and I remember him as a fun loving person with a cheeky grin


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Its beautiful Fan , I like the neckline


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Fan , I like the neckline


Thank you I like the collar part too, been busy knitting it all afternoon to finish off.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


Lovely artwork Margaret , will make you smile when opening cupboards ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you I like the collar part too, been busy knitting it all afternoon to finish off.


You did a great job


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


There is something very special about children's artwork, you are a lucky grandmother indeed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodness I am about 20 pages behind.. I will read on to catch up but wont comment a lot otherwise it will be 2 or 3 pages of just me...lol. 

I went visiting a friend last night for a couple of hours so I didnt get on here.... we have had a couple of days of around 20c but down to 16c again tomorrow. On Saturday night we had a sudden cold snap (expected) and there was even a light dusting of SNOW only an hour from me.... :sm06: 

Have seen some of the terrible destruction of the hurricane in U.S. and the typhoon that ripped through the Phillipines and then Hong Kong. Just devastating what mother nature can dish out around the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad mono test negative. Still, worrying he is always tired. Sending healing energy.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie keeping your DH in prayer that he will feel better by morning.
> 
> Hannah came over to share some of her pictures from Mexico with us. The 3 of us were sitting on the sofa when Alice & Sydney decided they needed to join us. What you can't see is Gracie was up under our legs/feet, too. Yep, everyone was glad to see Hannah! LOL TTYL!


What a great photo of you all! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


I think it's something like that. I know osteoporosis would never show up on a plain xray.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor & it seems the antibiotics are finally kicking in, it's still swollen but not as hard & hot anymore so ????????he's on the mend now. Still hanging around the house much more than usual.
> I put the final borders on 2 lap sized quilts this afternoon & pieced the flannel for the backs . I have the ping pong table opened up & boxes of tomatoes sitting on it so I can use it again to pin them for Quilting, I'll just move the tomatoes to one end.


Glad to hear DH is on the mend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


I'll be thinking of you. I hope you don't need to evacuate but you have to be ready in case.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes he can talk. I agree, I just want to give him a swift kick in the ass! Not only did he wreck himself, he's totally destroyed the lives of his parents ( they are divorced)& sister. He has 2 kids & im not sure if they've seen him since this happened. He has a really vindictive ex & I think that is part of why this happened but ....


Such a sad story all round.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house showings are slow. I'm practicing my patience plus a friend says to bury a St. Joseph statue in the backyard. It's supposed to bring in a final buyer? Has anyone done this? The house in TN is in the framing stage which will take about 3 weeks. Then we go down and finalize all the remaining items and then it could take another 4-5 months after that. I'm anxious for it all to be moving along. I really dislike having to keep my house showplace ready. I even did my manicure at DD's house because I didn't want my house to stink of polish remover.


I think having to keep your house showplace ready is the worst part of any house move. I hope you find a final buyer soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last Friday the workmen put up fascia boards and guttering on the two houses.
> 
> Today I came home to discover that the two houses had rooves on them.
> 
> No wall cladding as yet.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! Caught up again.
> David left, then came home, he'll leave tomorrow, boss didn't have the brakes fixed on the trailer and D got attitude, so they told him to just go home and leave tomorrow, he isn't usually heard when he mutters under his breath when he thinks no one is around. lolol
> So I had to wing dinner, good thing I had ground beef in the fridge, shepherds, oops, cottage pie, was for dinner, and apple brown betty with apples from our tree for dessert.
> He helped Marla and I paint the two bedrooms at Christopher's and we got one coat on the bathroom, so we're almost done with that and he also put up the mini blind on the front window, looks so much better.
> ...


Glad you got to the bathroom at last. Must be such a relief!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Lovely sweater Fan. that should be nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in to say WOOHOO! Just got a call from my brother and he is coming for a visit Oct. 2nd! He will fly in from WI, stay with me for 2 day they drive to a fly-in conference/convention in another city a couple of hours from me for a couple of days, return here and stay with our sister a couple of days before going back home. I am over the moon! TTYL


Oh that is good news! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How hard is it to knit a cloud , I thought just knit a funny shape but no it looks like scrambled egg ????


LOL. I bet you have mastered it though... I will read on.. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I bet you have mastered it though... I will read on.. :sm17:


Well I've got something that looks like a cloud as long as I squint and use my imagination ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


When I had a bone density test it was a bit like being in a sun bed! No drink or dye injection or anything, and over in seconds just like an x-ray.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor & it seems the antibiotics are finally kicking in, it's still swollen but not as hard & hot anymore so ????????he's on the mend now. Still hanging around the house much more than usual.
> I put the final borders on 2 lap sized quilts this afternoon & pieced the flannel for the backs . I have the ping pong table opened up & boxes of tomatoes sitting on it so I can use it again to pin them for Quilting, I'll just move the tomatoes to one end.


Glad to hear things are getting better for your DH.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor & it seems the antibiotics are finally kicking in, it's still swollen but not as hard & hot anymore so ????????he's on the mend now. Still hanging around the house much more than usual.
> I put the final borders on 2 lap sized quilts this afternoon & pieced the flannel for the backs . I have the ping pong table opened up & boxes of tomatoes sitting on it so I can use it again to pin them for Quilting, I'll just move the tomatoes to one end.


So glad the antibiotics seem to be fixing his problem. Hope it all clears up quickly now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posted last week a reuseable duster cover (knit) I was working on. Finished it, used it, and washed it and it really is functional and cool. Am going to make several to keep on hand. Posting pictures of the back & the front. Made a few errors but hey....it's for dusting so as long as it holds together and does the job I'm fine with it. I used some very old, very inexpensive acrylic #4 wt.


 :sm24: That looks really cool and nifty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Hoping you don't have to evacuate, but keep safe!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, sad news about Delbert's friend's son.
> 
> Could we please be kind to each other? I love KTP because we are so kind and supportive of each other. I love that we each have our talents and gifts and i love that we share pics of life in other lands, recipes, knitting and gardening tips.


 :sm24: I love our little TP family and agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Oh no, that is very scary. Please be safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


Well said! Please no one leave. :sm13: I am in of the group hug for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie,
> I am completely in the dark about what has transpired between us. The only thing I can figure out is you took exception to a comment I made in Facebook about gun control and letting the Americans decide for themselves about it without interference from other countries. So, please let me know how I have wronged you so much that you would post such a hateful thing on this forum.
> There aren't any countries on this planet that are utopia. Good and bad in all of them and their governments.
> We all have stresses but some of us prefer not to air them on social media. I understand that it is helpful to you to talk out things that are happening to you. You have a right to do what you want and believe what you will. But, so do I.
> ...


Kathy, if you haven't aired any opinions on gun control or anything else controversial on HERE (and I can't remember any occasion where we did/would discuss this) then I can see no reason why you should feel you need to leave. What you say on any other site should surely have no bearing here IMHO. Please lets leave politics and religion where they belong - not on here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is fun to watch him try new things and figure them out. He has opened up more in communicating with people as he feels appreciated and respected. He didn't have that feeling while in school which is so sad. I am glad to have gotten him through school and now into life and dealing with people who truly appreciate him and the talents he has. I can never tell you how instrumental this group was in turning him around and helping him to feel valued. I love to see him trying new ideas and continuing to develop his talents.


It must be wonderful for you to see Matthew's development in this way. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too have been thinking seriously of leaving the Knitting Tea Party because I don't feel exceptionally welcome.


I hope you change your mind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen! On all of this post!


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, sad news about Delbert's friend's son.
> 
> Could we please be kind to each other? I love KTP because we are so kind and supportive of each other. I love that we each have our talents and gifts and i love that we share pics of life in other lands, recipes, knitting and gardening tips.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You most definitely are in my prayers Joyce! Wish I was close enough that you could come here if you have to evacuate. 


flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house showings are slow. I'm practicing my patience plus a friend says to bury a St. Joseph statue in the backyard. It's supposed to bring in a final buyer? Has anyone done this? The house in TN is in the framing stage which will take about 3 weeks. Then we go down and finalize all the remaining items and then it could take another 4-5 months after that. I'm anxious for it all to be moving along. I really dislike having to keep my house showplace ready. I even did my manicure at DD's house because I didn't want my house to stink of polish remover.


I've heard of that, but have no idea if it works....wouldn't do any harm though! It must be a pest having to be out during viewings and having to keep the house pristine all the time. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Flyty1/Joyce, yes I already had the holder for the duster. It was part of one of the kits sold in grocery store with disposable dusting pads. Think it is a Swifter brand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was told at the time, that even without taking calcium, there was only a slight thinning of the hip bones, and everything was good. Of course the Dr. got the results also, and told me the same thing.


I was sent for a bone scan after I fell and broke my leg a couple of years ago and was told that I didn't have osteoporosis, but I did have osteopenia which I believe is a beginning stage (and probably every over 60 has it?) I don't have to take the once a week pill that my friend who has osteoporosis takes, they just gave me a twice daily vitamin D & calcium supplement (Adcal) to take.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{I'm in!}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Lovely knitting Fan. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too, Sam! LOLOL I can always find something "better" to do then clean! LOLOL


thewren said:


> looks great. now i need to find someone to use it in my house. lol --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got something that looks like a cloud as long as I squint and use my imagination ????


I bet it is a really good cute cloud. You are braver than me., I dont think I could make a cloud. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Looks good- the neck is interesting (in a positive way!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on that Sam! Thank you for stating this.


thewren said:


> kathy - as iwrote you this morning i definitely want you to be on the ktp. i'm sorry for this mess. it's fine with me if you had julie want to discuss differences of opinion - may i ask that you do it in pm's. i just want everything to go back to the way it was. i hope we have no more hurricanes this season - our group won't be able to handle it. lol --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


An artist in the making!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very easy Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Cool. Was it easy?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another ditto! Thanks for saying this KayeJo!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love how you've saved these paintings by E.


darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love your socks you knit.


darowil said:


> Procrastination socks :sm02: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/procrastination-socks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love how you've saved these paintings by E.


I asked for some of her paintings to brighten up the boring doors so she painted these just for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love your socks you knit.


except for my Vanilla Socks I just follow a pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow oh wow oh wow! That sweater is gorgeous!


Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I believe so. I know many years ago when I visited him we went to a zoo and it was pretty close.


The Milwaukee county zoo is very close and easy to get to from Brookfield. It is a great zoo to visit and is open year round.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


Hope she's ok!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Flyty1/Joyce, yes I already had the holder for the duster. It was part of one of the kits sold in grocery store with disposable dusting pads. Think it is a Swifter brand.


For those in the UK, I got a holder just like that (and refills) in Tesco some time ago. It was called a Fluffy Duster.
I'm now realising that it was quite a long time ago and I still have a lot of the refills left - guess who doesn't dust very often!! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in with this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That may be, however, your execution is beautiful!


darowil said:


> except for my Vanilla Socks I just follow a pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to go get stuff together for knitting group this morning. I'm taking my stuff with me when I take DD to doctor in case we get done in time I can go to the group. Lots of love and acceptance from me to EVERYONE here! TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you take the dog and cat with you? what an unsettling feeling that must be. deciding what to take - where to go. prayers and positive thoughts flying your way.
> --- sam


Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


Hope its just one of those 24 hour bugs and that she feels better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My second oldest nephew committed suicide , there was only 8 years between us and I remember him as a fun loving person with a cheeky grin


It leaves such devastation on the family. My DILs brother shot himself & his mom found the mess, she's never been the same. I think it's a very selfish way to deal with problems, leaving others to clean up the mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


Very pretty & elegant


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely artwork Margaret , will make you smile when opening cupboards ????


Cute, I think most grandmas have a gallery. My fridge is covered


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think the sun is trying to come out and play


Hope it's a good day. Looks beautiful. We're up early for school. Berry compote ready to go over pancakes plus bacon for breakfast. It's the one meal I know DGS will eat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness I am about 20 pages behind.. I will read on to catch up but wont comment a lot otherwise it will be 2 or 3 pages of just me...lol.
> 
> I went visiting a friend last night for a couple of hours so I didnt get on here.... we have had a couple of days of around 20c but down to 16c again tomorrow. On Saturday night we had a sudden cold snap (expected) and there was even a light dusting of SNOW only an hour from me.... :sm06:
> 
> Have seen some of the terrible destruction of the hurricane in U.S. and the typhoon that ripped through the Phillipines and then Hong Kong. Just devastating what mother nature can dish out around the world.


Yes, I think it's time Mother Nature went through menopause, enough PMS????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


It's Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got something that looks like a cloud as long as I squint and use my imagination ????


What are you doing with the cloud?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kathy, if you haven't aired any opinions on gun control or anything else controversial on HERE (and I can't remember any occasion where we did/would discuss this) then I can see no reason why you should feel you need to leave. What you say on any other site should surely have no bearing here IMHO. Please lets leave politics and religion where they belong - not on here.


????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think having to keep your house showplace ready is the worst part of any house move. I hope you find a final buyer soon.


I love having DGS here, but I have to find room to hide his stuff also. I'm glad I cleaned out drawers and closets ahead of time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


I hope she's OK soon. Certainly some nasty bugs & parasites floating around the tropics. I hope it's just a minor flu bug


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got something that looks like a cloud as long as I squint and use my imagination ????


I'm sure it is just fine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was sent for a bone scan after I fell and broke my leg a couple of years ago and was told that I didn't have osteoporosis, but I did have osteopenia which I believe is a beginning stage (and probably every over 60 has it?) I don't have to take the once a week pill that my friend who has osteoporosis takes, they just gave me a twice daily vitamin D & calcium supplement (Adcal) to take.


My doctor told me everyone who lives this far north is Vitamin D deficient. I had been taking a tablet every other day but was still low so now take it every day. I drink milk so don't take calcium too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


That is scary and it is best to get it checked out. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was sent for a bone scan after I fell and broke my leg a couple of years ago and was told that I didn't have osteoporosis, but I did have osteopenia which I believe is a beginning stage (and probably every over 60 has it?) I don't have to take the once a week pill that my friend who has osteoporosis takes, they just gave me a twice daily vitamin D & calcium supplement (Adcal) to take.


That's my situation too. Joy (Sassafras), you were doing a super calcium weren't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> For those in the UK, I got a holder just like that (and refills) in Tesco some time ago. It was called a Fluffy Duster.
> I'm now realising that it was quite a long time ago and I still have a lot of the refills left - guess who doesn't dust very often!! :sm12: :sm09:


I don't use those dusters for everything but for some things they work really well. It takes me ages to go through a box of them. I use paper towel & lemon oil on my wood coffee & end tables as the wood was really drying out just clean8ng the dust off


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I asked for some of her paintings to brighten up the boring doors so she painted these just for me.


Even more special.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


Will you be able to freeze some water in old milk or juice cartons? Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


I sure hope you don't have to evacuate but good you are prepared. Take care. I imagine the smoke is terrible, is it affecting your breathing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it's a good day. Looks beautiful. We're up early for school. Berry compote ready to go over pancakes plus bacon for breakfast. It's the one meal I know DGS will eat.


Ooh, I'll be right over????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it sometimes causes all kinds of confusion when someone is not specific about which zoo.


The Brookfield Illinois zoo is 100 miles south of the Milwaukee County Zoo. The Milwaukee County Zoo is less than 5 miles from Brookfield Wisconsin.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, I'll be right over????????


There's enough for everyone...at least virtually!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finished knitting the flower cardigan for GD last evening, once I get it blocked, I’ll post a photo.

Jeanette, I made one of the dishcloth/pot scrubbers last night too, it was very quick. I think I’ll make a bunch to hand out at Christmas


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished knitting the flower cardigan for GD last evening, once I get it blocked, I'll post a photo.
> 
> Jeanette, I made one of the dishcloth/pot scrubbers last night too, it was very quick. I think I'll make a bunch to hand out at Christmas


They go very quick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> For those in the UK, I got a holder just like that (and refills) in Tesco some time ago. It was called a Fluffy Duster.
> I'm now realising that it was quite a long time ago and I still have a lot of the refills left - guess who doesn't dust very often!! :sm12: :sm09:


Yes I have something similar and the refills last me a very long time as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My doctor told me everyone who lives this far north is Vitamin D deficient. I had been taking a tablet every other day but was still low so now take it every day. I drink milk so don't take calcium too


All this talk of Vitamin D reminds me I ran out of mine a while ago. Even in this sunny climate many of us are vitamin D deficient. I probably should take calcium as well as somehow my milk and cheese consumption have dropped.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


Ditto

And I'm in


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's really good news that there's minimal thinning. I've doubled the calcium, magnesium, potassium and vitamin D on doctor's orders. There is some distinct thinning right at the base of my back. I think the extra vitamin D is the reason I'm sleeping so much better; it's the only thing that's changed. I'm now getting at least 6 hours every night and sometimes even 7...what a world of difference! For once, there was an upside to more meds!


I am supposed to be taking calcium, but if I take even 1, I can't "go". I haven't taken them in probably 8 years at least, maybe more. I take magnesium and vitamin D-3. Regular Dr. put me on the D-3 years ago. The Dr. that does my breast exams put me on Vitamin E, 400IU, Vitamin C, 1000mg, and Evening Primrose Oil, for fluctuating hormones, years ago. My neurologist put me on magnesium because it helps nerve health.

Be sure you are taking D-3, not just D, as the "3" is what helps you absorb the D. I am so glad you are sleeping so much better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it's a good day. Looks beautiful. We're up early for school. Berry compote ready to go over pancakes plus bacon for breakfast. It's the one meal I know DGS will eat.


Pancakes with berry compote is something I would eat to ????
Its warm and sunny here but very breezy to . Storm Ali is on its way so we have a weather warning in place starting tomorrow . 85 mph winds hopefully all the trees will stay standing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


Lovely crocodile and panda!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are you doing with the cloud?


Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Procrastination socks :sm02: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/procrastination-socks


Nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


That's beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


That cloud is looking good. Seems to me that it has worked out well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


Sending healing thoughts her way. Hope she will soon be fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was sent for a bone scan after I fell and broke my leg a couple of years ago and was told that I didn't have osteoporosis, but I did have osteopenia which I believe is a beginning stage (and probably every over 60 has it?) I don't have to take the once a week pill that my friend who has osteoporosis takes, they just gave me a twice daily vitamin D & calcium supplement (Adcal) to take.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am supposed to be taking calcium, but if I take even 1, I can't "go". I haven't taken them in probably 8 years at least, maybe more. I take magnesium and vitamin D-3. Regular Dr. put me on the D-3 years ago. The Dr. that does my breast exams put me on Vitamin E, 400IU, Vitamin C, 1000mg, and Evening Primrose Oil, for fluctuating hormones, years ago. My neurologist put me on magnesium because it helps nerve health.
> 
> Be sure you are taking D-3, not just D, as the "3" is what helps you absorb the D. I am so glad you are sleeping so much better.


I am...maybe the calcium with a probiotic? Just what you want to hear...more pills?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very easy Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


It's looking lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


Do you have any empty gallon jugs? Or thermoses? Anything you can put tap water in will do in an emergency. Assuming that you drink tap water when at home? Tupperware containers....

Also, something all of us need to think about. And, yes, Sam, I am mentioning hurricanes for just a minute. If you have a scanner you can connect to your computer, PLEASE scan all important documents!!!!!! Insurance policies, wills, deeds, marriage licenses, divorce papers, adoption papers, titles to any vehicles you own, anything like that that is extremely important in your life. Take recent photos of each room in your home, outside photos of your home, vehicles, any photos you can't bear to loose. Then save them all to at least one flash drive. Carry that flash drive with you at all times. Put it on your key ring. Put another in a safe place. Give one to a relative for safe keeping. You may not be able to take your computer with you when you have to evacuate, or in a fire, but you almost always have your keys with you.

I have a friend who is lives full time in her RV. She has had cancer several times. She is the one who gave me the idea a number of years ago. Since she travels between Pennsylvania and Texas spring and fall, she has doctors in each place. (They also travel other places, but those are their bases) She keeps her medical records on a flash drive, and carries them all the time. I also had a friend who has since passed, but was in the one that hit Masachusets (I know I spelled that wrong!) They had just renovated their house. She had all of her insurance information in her laptop, recent photos and all of the receipts from the renovation, ect. all in her laptop, and took that when they evacuated. She contacted her insurance company before the hurricane hit, and everything was in place to begin repairs when the hurricane was over. They were able to get the house repaired before many of the others in the area because she had done this all ahead of time.

We tend to not think of doing things like this until it is too late. Even those of us who are not in areas where most natural disasters occur need to do this. We never know when we may need this information.

I included some of the documents above, as I will need to find our marriage license before April. Ohio has started making it mandatory to get your drivers license renewed. Federal compliance to enter any government building or to fly. We will need to prove any name changes also. I am not sure if it will have to be every time we renew, or just the first time we get the new licenses. I have many family and friends who will need to have divorce papers in addition to birth certificates and marriage licenses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will you be able to freeze some water in old milk or juice cartons? Thinking good thoughts.


Oh, another thing! fill a container part way with water, freeze, add a coin and more water, and freeze again. Leave it in the freezer. If you ever find the coin laying on the bottom of the container, you will know the food is not safe to eat, and the freezer has not been working properly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> All this talk of Vitamin D reminds me I ran out of mine a while ago. Even in this sunny climate many of us are vitamin D deficient. I probably should take calcium as well as somehow my milk and cheese consumption have dropped.


I need to go out today and get some, even though I have a new bottle. Our Discount Drug Mart has them on sale for $0.99! There is a limit of 3 or 4, don't remember which. I will check expiration dates when I get them. Sale ends today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


I love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am...maybe the calcium with a probiotic? Just what you want to hear...more pills?


I was. Didn't help. As long as my scans are good, I'm not going to worry about it. At least for a few more years. I take a probiotic anyway.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And don't forget that those first responders are REQUIRED to stay, as well as all medical personnel.
> 
> Thank you to all who started us off on a new week. We had a great weekend for the engine show. NO more rain, lots of sunshine and heat. It was in the 80'sF. It was almost too warm in the evenings for a camp fire, but of course we had one anyway, just sat back further. The grands enjoyed s'mores. DS is very happy that he can now store his engines at HIS house instead of ours! So our trailer is now a bit lighter. At least until we decide we are taking something else next time! :sm02: We were exhausted when we finally got home yesterday late afternoon. The 2 grandsons helped cook breakfast on Sunday, and Arriana helped by stirring pancake batter, and eggs on Saturday. I am still battling mice, however. :sm14: We caught 3. I was sitting in the driver's seat waiting for the gates to open, and there was a scrabbling noise in the dashboard. (lots of naughty words...) mouse ran over my foot!!!! 30 seconds later, the darn thing raced back up the doghouse and under the dash again. When I finally got parked, I asked DS if he heard me scream clear across the fairgrounds! I was glad that I had kept everything in totes, instead of putting everything back in the cupboards. DD called on Friday afternoon to say she wasn't sure they would be coming. The lights on the dashboard of her car lit up like a Christmas tree. The ABS and Stabilization lights were on. It chattered like it would if the roads were slippery. She called her other half. He talked to his mom, and they borrowed the Suburban from them for the weekend. His dad doesn't drive it much. She let me know they were on their way about 7pm. They were almost there when they had to stop for a train, which proceeded to block the crossing for quite some time. They waited for almost 10 minutes before turning around and going another way. The police showed up right after that to send everyone else a different route also. They put the tent up mostly in the dark. Good thing they had lights that attach to the hat brims. I kept Arriana with me at the campfire.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great weekend. My mom always called cars a necessary evil, so my parents never did have a second car, she either walked, took public transportation or waited until my dad was home. It worked for her, but not for most of us these days.....hope it's an easy and not too expensive fix.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Maatje- Hori looks more disreputable and mad by the day.


That's scary...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He had another brain bleed a couple of weeks ago. They were about to move him to a long term care place when he had a bunch of massive seizures that were caused by pressure from the bleed. They think there are bits of bone floating around in there but haven't gone in after them for fear of causing more damage. He had some therapy & was a bit more functional but after the latest problem has no short term memory at all, does a few things with prompting but can't even remember the way to the bathroom. It doesn't really seem he's out of the woods yet


How sad......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


Awe! The crocodile is pretty accurate, at least in color, and I love her purple panda, you can just see the little round arms and legs off the sides and bottom. Or my imagination is on par with hers. :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice workwomanship. A unique and special sweater for sure.


Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't they give you a radioactive drink that fluoresces & they measure that?


I've had several bone density tests, just lie under a machine some sort of X-ray and they take a picture..... never had to drink anything, only takes maybe 5 minutes.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was. Didn't help. As long as my scans are good, I'm not going to worry about it. At least for a few more years. I take a probiotic anyway.


I'm glad your scans are good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He enjoyed the play cafe but I don't think he is ready to pay an admission fee for yet. They had a healthy plate for sale which was mainly fruit, some slices of cheese and Jatz (small savoury biscuits/crackers). So shared that instead of a muffin for me. He ate a lot which turned out to be good as by the time we got back he was tired again so I gave him his bottle and put him back down and has now been down for 40 minutes. He had 1 1/2 in my arms this morning. When He managed to swap sides and was sleeping on my right arm I gave up trying to type here!


That was a good meal for him, wow, he's napping very well. 
Lol! Hard to type with a little one on your arm, and probably not a lightweight little one either.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am told that chocolate is a good substitute for milk if you are desperate!


 Chocolate is always a good substitute! In this case tho I think it's the fat coating from the milk that's supposed to help. Hmmmm now will have to look it up.

ok looked it up....peppers contain capsaicin which is what causes the heat. Milk binds with the capsaicin and helps wash it away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Procrastination socks :sm02: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/procrastination-socks


I remember when you posted those, I love them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do want to do double knitting sometime but somehow never find time to spend the time learning it.


That's sort of my problem, lots I want to try, but too busy doing the things I'm doing, to branch out farther. lol Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think the sun is trying to come out and play


Very pretty!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute, I think most grandmas have a gallery. My fridge is covered


Hidden away in the back of the attic are boxes of masterpieces drawn by my kids when they were small. With the grandgrands I hang the picture for awhile and take photos of them to save rather than saving the actual drawing. Really cuts down on clutter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, another thing! fill a container part way with water, freeze, add a coin and more water, and freeze again. Leave it in the freezer. If you ever find the coin laying on the bottom of the container, you will know the food is not safe to eat, and the freezer has not been working properly.


Thats a good idea especially if likely to have power off.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I have had a bone density (Dexa) several times and didn't have anything to drink. It seemed to me more like magnetic imaging, but can't be that either, because they don't prescreen for metal. They focused on bones in wrist, hip and ankle. It was quite fast.


Yup


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember when you posted those, I love them. :sm24:


COuldn't resist reposting when talking about procrastinating by knitting it was just too apt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was a good meal for him, wow, he's napping very well.
> Lol! Hard to type with a little one on your arm, and probably not a lightweight little one either.


Over 10 kgs (22 lbs) so not light. Fortunately I was in a comfortable chair with arms a good height for my arms to rest on. Though my right arm was getting very numb by the time he woke up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad your scans are good.


me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed. Somehow it is already 1145pm.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> 3 months is a good long time to be able to get him up and independent again so if if He is able to be independent that should be enough time.


We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am heading off to bed. Somehow it is already 1145pm.


Sleep well!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have cubed steaks and gravy in the crockpot. Eventhough it was a beautiful day, I can tell that Autumn is in the air and it will be time for casseroles, soups and other comfort foods.


Yes, here also.... gorgeous sun shiny days, but the feel of the air has definitely changed......

Well, I don't think I'm going to be able to catch up this morning as everyone is so chatty.... will need to read some more later.... have a great day or night depending on where you are!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your really a painting whirlwind, want to come do mine next????????


LOL!!! I wouldn't call it a whirlwind, maybe a whirlsnail. :sm23:

In a word, NO, lol, but I wouldn't mind coming to visit and helping you paint. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


That is all great news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I have the patience for that.


Lol! I would love to say that I do, but I really don't think I do either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


It's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've got something that looks like a cloud as long as I squint and use my imagination ????


LOL! Your cloud and E's crocodiles? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


Oh no, I hope it's just a simple bug and nothing else, especially nothing she brought back with her, like giardia or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> For those in the UK, I got a holder just like that (and refills) in Tesco some time ago. It was called a Fluffy Duster.
> I'm now realising that it was quite a long time ago and I still have a lot of the refills left - guess who doesn't dust very often!! :sm12: :sm09:


Haha!! You and me both! :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I would love to say that I do, but I really don't think I do either.


That's how I feel about a corner to corner (c to c) blanket I want to try. https://makeanddocrew.com/how-to-corner-to-corner-crochet-c2c-for-beginners/

I've seen some where they are working with 10 different colors! It won't be happening right now when I have to keep the house tidy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you for info and link.
Fan, what an exquisite sweater and it fits well. I'm impressed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love that you hung drawings. I framed a letter Fae, my youngest granddaughter wrote me and it is hung in living room. One of her sentences is she doesn't like Spanish because it is in another language.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


Good idea to have it all ready, but I really hope you don't need to use it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It leaves such devastation on the family. My DILs brother shot himself & his mom found the mess, she's never been the same. I think it's a very selfish way to deal with problems, leaving others to clean up the mess


It really does, I can't imagine what that was like, I don't think anyone could ever be the same after finding something like that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Hope Hannah is okay.
Joyce, sending prayers you won't have to evacuate.
Kate, glad you don't have osteoporosis. Hoping for same outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pancakes with berry compote is something I would eat to ????
> Its warm and sunny here but very breezy to . Storm Ali is on its way so we have a weather warning in place starting tomorrow . 85 mph winds hopefully all the trees will stay standing


I hope all trees stay upright too, and that all roofs stay where they belong, on the house to with they are currently attached also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


It looks like a cloud to me, I think it's really cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any empty gallon jugs? Or thermoses? Anything you can put tap water in will do in an emergency. Assuming that you drink tap water when at home? Tupperware containers....
> 
> Also, something all of us need to think about. And, yes, Sam, I am mentioning hurricanes for just a minute. If you have a scanner you can connect to your computer, PLEASE scan all important documents!!!!!! Insurance policies, wills, deeds, marriage licenses, divorce papers, adoption papers, titles to any vehicles you own, anything like that that is extremely important in your life. Take recent photos of each room in your home, outside photos of your home, vehicles, any photos you can't bear to loose. Then save them all to at least one flash drive. Carry that flash drive with you at all times. Put it on your key ring. Put another in a safe place. Give one to a relative for safe keeping. You may not be able to take your computer with you when you have to evacuate, or in a fire, but you almost always have your keys with you.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! I think I'll work on that in the near future. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, another thing! fill a container part way with water, freeze, add a coin and more water, and freeze again. Leave it in the freezer. If you ever find the coin laying on the bottom of the container, you will know the food is not safe to eat, and the freezer has not been working properly.


Another great idea, you are on a roll this morning. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, iresha told me to stop taking Algae Cal Plus as she believes it interferes with electrolytes and it is not good for heart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, iresha told me to stop taking Algae Cal Plus as she believes it interferes with electrolytes and it is not good for heart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> COuldn't resist reposting when talking about procrastinating by knitting it was just too apt.


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over 10 kgs (22 lbs) so not light. Fortunately I was in a comfortable chair with arms a good height for my arms to rest on. Though my right arm was getting very numb by the time he woke up!


I imagine, but it's so nice to hold a sleeping babe, even when our limbs feel like they are falling off. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


That's fantastic!! The fact that he like the rehab place is a great help, he's more likely to interact and do what they need him to, when he likes the people. 
Great that he has plenty of visitors and gifts of cards and flowers. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I feel about a corner to corner (c to c) blanket I want to try. https://makeanddocrew.com/how-to-corner-to-corner-crochet-c2c-for-beginners/
> 
> I've seen so me where they are working with 10 different colors! It won't be happening right now when I have to keep the house tidy.


I like that one, maybe someday, in the far distant future. lol You'll probably get to it long before I do. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, thank you for info re density test.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, iresha told me to stop taking Algae Cal Plus as she believes it interferes with electrolytes and it is not good for heart.


I was wondering about that. I'll stick with what I get at GNC.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so I think I'll go finish washing down the bedroom walls and then I can start moving things out so I can paint. See you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, wonderful your DD is progressing so well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, another thing! fill a container part way with water, freeze, add a coin and more water, and freeze again. Leave it in the freezer. If you ever find the coin laying on the bottom of the container, you will know the food is not safe to eat, and the freezer has not been working properly.


Some really good ideas and information


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


That is good news , glad to hear that he likes the place , I think it helps with the healing if they are happy with the rehab place.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am looking forward to hearing how Matthew placed in the art show. I am sure he will do well. I'm glad they issued you a guest pass. Good you stopped to eat, but too bad construction caused you a major delay.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


This is wonderful news! My prayers will continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I feel about a corner to corner (c to c) blanket I want to try. https://makeanddocrew.com/how-to-corner-to-corner-crochet-c2c-for-beginners/
> 
> I've seen some where they are working with 10 different colors! It won't be happening right now when I have to keep the house tidy.


Start with just a single color c to c afghan. I helped a friend figure out one for a baby blanket. She was having trouble understanding the instructions. I found a video and we figured it out together. Once you have done the basics, then start one with a graph.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Start with just a single color c to c afghan. I helped a friend figure out one for a baby blanket. She was having trouble understanding the instructions. I found a video and we figured it out together. Once you have done the basics, then start one with a graph.


Sounds like good advice. I'll keep that in mind. The achristmas one is a collection of smaller squares which I also think will be better than trying an entire picture graph one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Another great idea, you are on a roll this morning. :sm24:


I did the flash drive with the insurance and medical info several years ago. I might even have mentioned it here. I've been scanning a lot of old family photos lately, so that has helped! And then......... the new mandates for our drivers licenses........ I don't even know where to look for our marriage license! At least I have until April to find it, and anything else I may need. What a pain. I didn't have to do all of this for my pass port! The coin in the freezer has been going around for several years also. There is one going around to put precious papers and items in the dishwasher. DO NOT DO THIS! Not safe.

As to being on a roll..... It is now after noon and I haven't had breakfast yet.... and am in a bitchy mood for some reason. Good thing I am home alone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some really good ideas and information


Thank you. I just hope it can help someone.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A quick note, anyone heard from flyty1n? I don’t seem to recall her posting for a bit, she was so close to those awful fires in Utah. Hope she’s safe....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like good advice. I'll keep that in mind. The achristmas one is a collection of smaller squares which I also think will be better than trying an entire picture graph one.


Certainly the squares wouldn't be as overwhelming to start with. Isn't this the type of afghan that BubbaLove was doing? We haven't heard from her in quite a while, I don't think. Hoping all is well with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, anyone heard from flyty1n? I don't seem to recall her posting for a bit, she was so close to those awful fires in Utah. Hope she's safe....


Not since yesterday. Praying she is safe.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, sad news about Delbert's friend's son.
> 
> Could we please be kind to each other? I love KTP because we are so kind and supportive of each other. I love that we each have our talents and gifts and i love that we share pics of life in other lands, recipes, knitting and gardening tips.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Agreed!!!


I can handle "Brain Freeze" much easier(touch tongue to top pallet of mouth to stop it).
Hot not only burns your mouth (calmed somewhat by dairy), I do not have a cast iron stomach where it continues to burn. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fantastic!! The fact that he like the rehab place is a great help, he's more likely to interact and do what they need him to, when he likes the people.
> Great that he has plenty of visitors and gifts of cards and flowers. :sm24:


Definitely good news.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some really good ideas and information


Yes, never thought of that, but I suppose it depends on where you live, really.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope its just one of those 24 hour bugs and that she feels better soon


I hope that she didn't pick up Giardiasis a water born illness from "bugs" it can stay a lifetime, and keep reappearing.
My DD got it as a teen, helping to clean up and set up a summer camp for kids. She drank from a faucet not used regularly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I hope that she didn't pick up Giardiasis a water born illness from "bugs" it can stay a lifetime, and keep reappearing.
> My DD got it as a teen, helping to clean up and set up a summer camp for kids. She drank from a faucet not used regularly.


DH caught that while at Boy Scout camp. I didn't know it stayed in the system for life.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice!


I didn't see a pattern for procrastination socks. Maybe made up as you go???


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the kind wishes and hints as to evacuation ideas. I am going to find the titles to house, car and truck and copy them, also put them on a flash drive. Will also stock water if any is left. So far the shelves in the nearby stores are empty as they are all being taken to the people already in shelters in schools and chapels. The horses and cows, which could be saved, are in the Spanish Fork fairgrounds corrals. We were told last night to get ready but hopes are to stop it before it gets all the way up the canyon. The Geek squad tech was just here and I am up and running..so good to be able to read the updates and get in touch with the KAP friends. Loved the little cloud romper. Much creativity is displayed in this circle. So good to hear the positive news of DH;s family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


I said you could knit a cloud, didn't I ?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I got up early-ish this a.m. DH slept in 2 more hours. I got out & about and cleaned up some in the garage & yard. It felt really good to get out & going instead of waiting for DH to be up, bathed & dressed. I was able to get a lot accomplished and then came in and took care of DH. The day has certainly gone by faster.Lots more to do and soon going to Fiber Arts. two girls had birthdays this week so bringing a party for them at 2:30. They arrive at 3. I will take the socks that I am working on and try to complete one heel and start the other. I need to change before I go out as I stayed out and worked for over an hour in the rain and got all muddy. It is still overcast. Happy Day everyone, or night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I got up early-ish this a.m. DH slept in 2 more hours. I got out & about and cleaned up some in the garage & yard. It felt really good to get out & going instead of waiting for DH to be up, bathed & dressed. I was able to get a lot accomplished and then came in and took care of DH. The day has certainly gone by faster.Lots more to do and soon going to Fiber Arts. two girls had birthdays this week so bringing a party for them at 2:30. They arrive at 3. I will take the socks that I am working on and try to complete one heel and start the other. I need to change before I go out as I stayed out and worked for over an hour in the rain and got all muddy. It is still overcast. Happy Day everyone, or night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well many thanks to you all re my sweater I am humbled by your lovely comments. 
It needs a good press to even out seams in places and look forward to wearing it today. 
Sonja the cloud came out very well, can’t wait to see the rain drops etc, you are so creative!
Flytyin, thinking of you and so pleased to see some very good advice re important papers etc. 
Gwen your duster is very clever also, some great thinking behind that idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is pretty much what she has according to the doc. Said with all her travelling being on the plane has been like being with 300 of her closest friends...LOL. He put her on an antibiotic, something for nausea, and sinus issues. 
I took her home then after knitting group went and pick up her meds and some ginger ale to sip on. 


Swedenme said:


> Hope its just one of those 24 hour bugs and that she feels better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pancakes with berry compote is something I would eat to ????
> Its warm and sunny here but very breezy to . Storm Ali is on its way so we have a weather warning in place starting tomorrow . 85 mph winds hopefully all the trees will stay standing


Good grief is everyone getting crazy weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


Cute idea


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And speaking of flu bug....doctor said to go ahead and get my flu shot as the season is starting early here. 
I got both my flu and pneumonia shot while getting DD's prescriptions.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she's OK soon. Certainly some nasty bugs & parasites floating around the tropics. I hope it's just a minor flu bug


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then it MUST have been the Milwaukee County Zoo I went to.


jinx said:


> The Brookfield Illinois zoo is 100 miles south of the Milwaukee County Zoo. The Milwaukee County Zoo is less than 5 miles from Brookfield Wisconsin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend. My mom always called cars a necessary evil, so my parents never did have a second car, she either walked, took public transportation or waited until my dad was home. It worked for her, but not for most of us these days.....hope it's an easy and not too expensive fix.....


My MIL never had a licence. I can't imagine living on a farm & not able to drive yourself. As long as we live here we will for sure have 2 vehicles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be adorable.


Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I just picked up more of the D3 today for myself!


tami_ohio said:


> I need to go out today and get some, even though I have a new bottle. Our Discount Drug Mart has them on sale for $0.99! There is a limit of 3 or 4, don't remember which. I will check expiration dates when I get them. Sale ends today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


Good to hear he is doing so well. Often an incident like that is the beginning of the end


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.

HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????

Came back from the city on Sunday as I had an appointment for a Bone scan Monday 5:30pm. Meet with my Real estate agent at noon have reduced my price on my house, boohoo but I want to sell and hope by doing that it will bring a buyer in. Also an open house on Saturday.

5:30 came and went I made some sole with sliced potatoes and mushrooms plus a hand full of tiny tomatoes was delicious. Then I decided to watch a movie on my iPad. Noticed the time on the iPad 19.02pm or 7.02pm. Oh goodness guess what I remembered............my 5:30 appointment! I couldn’t believe it had gone completely out of my mind. 
Phoned my friend who was at home with an upset stomach due to drinking 1/2 a glass of beer the day before that was off. He forgot to remind me as well. 
Oh dear, I lost it, I cried and cried I was so upset but mostly I’m sure it was from all the stress and my daughters passing that finally got to me. I was so down I even called my next door neighbor and she came over to comfort me. I haven’t cried like that since Carol’s passing I’ve just been trying and trying to manage everything myself and I guess I finally broke down and honestly must say I feel better today from having that good old cry, lol!

Today I slept in to 9:45 had breakfast and then lay in a warm bath for 30 min’s just relaxing. Mended a blouse and have just finished a bowl of homemade chicken soup with noodles and then I added some cauliflower and broccoli which was leftover from the day before.

Will go and sweep the deck as the leaves are beginning to fall from the Locus tree. Beautiful day here it’s maybe 22 or 21 with no humidity, perfect weather for myself.

Oh have another appointment for the Bone scan, next Tuesday at 8.10am, now to remember to remember, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I feel about a corner to corner (c to c) blanket I want to try. https://makeanddocrew.com/how-to-corner-to-corner-crochet-c2c-for-beginners/
> 
> I've seen some where they are working with 10 different colors! It won't be happening right now when I have to keep the house tidy.


They are really pretty. I think Jackie (Bubbalove) has done lots of those


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a joyful report on your dad this was! So very happy to see prayers answered.


Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did the flash drive with the insurance and medical info several years ago. I might even have mentioned it here. I've been scanning a lot of old family photos lately, so that has helped! And then......... the new mandates for our drivers licenses........ I don't even know where to look for our marriage license! At least I have until April to find it, and anything else I may need. What a pain. I didn't have to do all of this for my pass port! The coin in the freezer has been going around for several years also. There is one going around to put precious papers and items in the dishwasher. DO NOT DO THIS! Not safe.
> 
> As to being on a roll..... It is now after noon and I haven't had breakfast yet.... and am in a bitchy mood for some reason. Good thing I am home alone!


I need to scan a bunch of old photos, been meaning to do it for a while.....maybe this winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH caught that while at Boy Scout camp. I didn't know it stayed in the system for life.


I've never heard that it reoccurs unless you drink bad water again. It's also known as Beaver fever & can give nasty diarrhea, not usually vomiting. Some people can carry this & not even know they have it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind wishes and hints as to evacuation ideas. I am going to find the titles to house, car and truck and copy them, also put them on a flash drive. Will also stock water if any is left. So far the shelves in the nearby stores are empty as they are all being taken to the people already in shelters in schools and chapels. The horses and cows, which could be saved, are in the Spanish Fork fairgrounds corrals. We were told last night to get ready but hopes are to stop it before it gets all the way up the canyon. The Geek squad tech was just here and I am up and running..so good to be able to read the updates and get in touch with the KAP friends. Loved the little cloud romper. Much creativity is displayed in this circle. So good to hear the positive news of DH;s family.


Prayers they keep the fire away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is pretty much what she has according to the doc. Said with all her travelling being on the plane has been like being with 300 of her closest friends...LOL. He put her on an antibiotic, something for nausea, and sinus issues.
> I took her home then after knitting group went and pick up her meds and some ginger ale to sip on.


I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, please be gentle to yourself. Losing a child is devastating and an emotional and physically exhausting experience. Hugs.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am impressed with the pre-preparedness that goes in to being ready to evacuate. I don't have anything with 72 hrs worth of preparedness. I don't know where most House, car insurance etc secured documentation are. Pregnant ladies are prepared with bags etc. most of the time. One never knows when one may have to evacuate. Gas explosions in Boston, Fires out west, Hurricanes and tsunamis, earthquakes, floods, house fires, downed trees from wind, tornados, accidents, etc. are all around the world. Are you ready??? I am with Jesus. As for everything other than end times. . . I am not. I still remember in the early 1950s, if the Russians bombed my school, we would all be under the desks and could say "hello" in Russian. At home, we could all be found in the preserve closet/cellar. The food would be moved off the shelves and each would be a bed. Everything was in cases stacked on the shelves. I know some people who have shelters to the extreme or for horrible tornadoes. I need to organize better and just be prepared for any emergency. I need to put important (to this world) papers together and a few other preps. Am I worried??? NO! Am I concerned??? Sometimes, Am I prepared??? Not Hardly. I am always scrambling for stuff as I go out the door. I was not a boy scout even though I went to every meeting (girls were not allowed, then) It was more interesting than things that I got to do. They had a motto "always be prepared". I have got to get with the times. My possessions are not important but, many are convenient, ie drivers license, marriage documents, birth Certificates, Passports etc..I've got to think of getting it together. Good thinking on a rainy day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've been holding it together so tight for so long that it just had to get out sometime. Take care of yourself


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard that it reoccurs unless you drink bad water again. It's also known as Beaver fever & can give nasty diarrhea, not usually vomiting. Some people can carry this & not even know they have it


DH had the nasty diarrhea...he lost about 25 lbs. before it was totally out of his system. This was a very long time ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


Go easy on yourself, you obviously needed to cry, you've had a really hard time recently. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did the flash drive with the insurance and medical info several years ago. I might even have mentioned it here. I've been scanning a lot of old family photos lately, so that has helped! And then......... the new mandates for our drivers licenses........ I don't even know where to look for our marriage license! At least I have until April to find it, and anything else I may need. What a pain. I didn't have to do all of this for my pass port! The coin in the freezer has been going around for several years also. There is one going around to put precious papers and items in the dishwasher. DO NOT DO THIS! Not safe.
> 
> As to being on a roll..... It is now after noon and I haven't had breakfast yet.... and am in a bitchy mood for some reason. Good thing I am home alone!


We have to have birth certificate and a few other things for the first renewal with new regs, but I don't think I needed my marriage certificate, that's crazy, birth cert I understand, but marriage, not so much. :sm16: 
Putting them in the dishwasher would be about as safe as putting them in the oven. :sm06: 
I get bitchy when I get hungry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I can handle "Brain Freeze" much easier(touch tongue to top pallet of mouth to stop it).
> Hot not only burns your mouth (calmed somewhat by dairy), I do not have a cast iron stomach where it continues to burn. :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH caught that while at Boy Scout camp. I didn't know it stayed in the system for life.


 :sm06: I didn't know that either, good to know though.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, Lynnette, sending you a big hug.???? My wonderful, smart mom used to say that losing a child must surely be the worst. I get teary just thinking about the possibility. I’ve found too that after Jack’s death, I seem to be more teary and it hits me at odd and unpredictable times. It’s good you called a neighbor. I don’t think the sadness of loss ever goes away completely, but my experience is that it does ease some with time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The duster is very nice and useful. Did you already have the duster holder? I am catching up. Have been without the internet at home so got to read on the IPad at work today. Our fire has now come down Hobble Creek canyon, both right and left fork and the left fork is headed to Mapleton, Springville and even towards Provo. The firefighters are unable to contain it as of this point. There is a pre-evacuation meeting now and my friend is going and will let me know what to expect. I will have to quickly get some supplies together for the dog and cat as well as renew the 72 hour kit as it is way outdated. I expected an earthquake, not a fire this time. Not sure where we will flee to nor how we will survive should this become a necessity. Kindly offer prayers in our behalf. No sign of rain and the winds continue. The Geek squad man is coming tomorrow between noon and 1600 hours and will get me up on the internet again, I hope.


Ha, I guess you posted after I asked if anyone heard from you..... this situation sounds very scary...stay safe.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> * Jinx,* He lives in Brookfield.


So wonderful for you he is visiting!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


You are going through a terrible loss, at times like this crying is good for you. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning, we took a walk along the route I used to take, before my hip got too bad, still unleashed. It is so much easier this way, because I can keep my eye firmly on him- without fear of him overbalancing me when leashed, it is not always possible to keep my eye on him, especially if he spots a cat.
> Tomorrow if it is not wet the plan is to take my pack that I keep for walking with him, so I have to hand anything I might need- and get out and walk before it is fully light and the pavements and temperatures are still cool.


love well trained dogs.... an untrained dog is like a spoiled child....nobody wants to be around them.... good you have him so well trained. And back on your walks afte a long winter is good too.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathy - as iwrote you this morning i definitely want you to be on the ktp. i'm sorry for this mess. it's fine with me if you had julie want to discuss differences of opinion - may i ask that you do it in pm's. i just want everything to go back to the way it was. i hope we have no more hurricanes this season - our group won't be able to handle it. lol --- sam


Well said Sam....We all want Kathy and Julie! So don't leave us ladies!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in!


Me too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your really a painting whirlwind, want to come do mine next????????


Uh uh, I asked her first........????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


That is simply lovely!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That is simply lovely!


Thank you I am going to wear it today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind wishes and hints as to evacuation ideas. I am going to find the titles to house, car and truck and copy them, also put them on a flash drive. Will also stock water if any is left. So far the shelves in the nearby stores are empty as they are all being taken to the people already in shelters in schools and chapels. The horses and cows, which could be saved, are in the Spanish Fork fairgrounds corrals. We were told last night to get ready but hopes are to stop it before it gets all the way up the canyon. The Geek squad tech was just here and I am up and running..so good to be able to read the updates and get in touch with the KAP friends. Loved the little cloud romper. Much creativity is displayed in this circle. So good to hear the positive news of DH;s family.


I'm glad you are ok for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great - i still have some ''art work' the girls did. we used crayons - the water colors look great. maybe a budding artist? --- Sam



darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how even cold days in spring don't have the same feel as winter (for us now) or vice versa. We have some nights as cold as during winter but they just don't have the same bitter feeling to them.
> 
> As I was sitting here a crocodile tried falling of the cupboard door so figured I would show you the paintings E did for me to put up on the doors.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


I think your cloud is a winner!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I need to scan a bunch of old photos, been meaning to do it for a while.....maybe this winter


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it does - it is out and bright here today.

Partly Cloudy 
89°F
Feels Like: 93°
Wind Chill:	89° Ceiling:	NA
Heat Index:	93° Visibility:	10mi
Dew Point:	65° Wind:	8mph
Humidity:	46% Direction:	290°WNW
Pressure:	29.88" Gusts:	NA



Swedenme said:


> Think the sun is trying to come out and play


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have to have birth certificate and a few other things for the first renewal with new regs, but I don't think I needed my marriage certificate, that's crazy, birth cert I understand, but marriage, not so much. :sm16:
> Putting them in the dishwasher would be about as safe as putting them in the oven. :sm06:
> I get bitchy when I get hungry.


Any documents pertaining to name changes. I got up that way. I wasn't hungry then. I still feel agitated, but not as bad. DH is home and so far safe. :sm02: I went to JoAnn Fabrics and got yarn for a baby blanket for a gift. And a set of circular needles. And got to use 3 coupons!! Two in the ad and one on my phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so tragic - the feel so bad for the parents. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's why he was being sent to long term care, not enough functioning to manage on his own. Before the recent episode they said he could maybe remember for 3 hrs. They taught him to get to the bathroom & how to manage stairs but his dad said he can't even do that now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - your cables are perfect. that should keep you warm. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


That's looking cute, the cloud has turned out well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any empty gallon jugs? Or thermoses? Anything you can put tap water in will do in an emergency. Assuming that you drink tap water when at home? Tupperware containers....
> 
> Also, something all of us need to think about. And, yes, Sam, I am mentioning hurricanes for just a minute. If you have a scanner you can connect to your computer, PLEASE scan all important documents!!!!!! Insurance policies, wills, deeds, marriage licenses, divorce papers, adoption papers, titles to any vehicles you own, anything like that that is extremely important in your life. Take recent photos of each room in your home, outside photos of your home, vehicles, any photos you can't bear to loose. Then save them all to at least one flash drive. Carry that flash drive with you at all times. Put it on your key ring. Put another in a safe place. Give one to a relative for safe keeping. You may not be able to take your computer with you when you have to evacuate, or in a fire, but you almost always have your keys with you.
> 
> ...


Good advice Tami. Something we should all be doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. let us all take a deep breath through the nose - and let the last few days blow out and away through pursed lips. today is a new day - let's rejoice in the love and concern we show for each other. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Amen! On all of this post!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely fan - your cables are perfect. that should keep you warm. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I am wearing it on this cool day and it is very warm and cosy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it is nothing serious - prayers coming her way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah this morning saying she woke up vomiting. I was concerned that since she had accidently swallowed a lot of water when swimming in a fresh water pool while in Mexico so will pick her up and take her to the doctor in about an hour.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


Cute! I think it looks like a cloud shape....maybe a fuzzier yarn?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have any empty gallon jugs? Or thermoses? Anything you can put tap water in will do in an emergency. Assuming that you drink tap water when at home? Tupperware containers....
> 
> Also, something all of us need to think about. And, yes, Sam, I am mentioning hurricanes for just a minute. If you have a scanner you can connect to your computer, PLEASE scan all important documents!!!!!! Insurance policies, wills, deeds, marriage licenses, divorce papers, adoption papers, titles to any vehicles you own, anything like that that is extremely important in your life. Take recent photos of each room in your home, outside photos of your home, vehicles, any photos you can't bear to loose. Then save them all to at least one flash drive. Carry that flash drive with you at all times. Put it on your key ring. Put another in a safe place. Give one to a relative for safe keeping. You may not be able to take your computer with you when you have to evacuate, or in a fire, but you almost always have your keys with you.
> 
> ...


All very good ideas....My DH and I have talked about doing this for quite some time....now we need to actually do it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to breathe joyce - we are all here for you and probably wishing we were close enough for you to come stay with us. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Yes, fur babies will go as well and I will have 72 hours of food packed for each. Water is always a problem. There is no bottled water at present in any of our stores as the supplies have already been taken to those who are sheltering in chapels and school gymnasiums away from the fires. Hoping that they will finally be able to get the fires controlled before they get to me, but I will have a 72 hour kit packed and ready. That is this morning's obligation. This afternoon will be the internet Geek coming and setting up the router.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's probably sixty years since i have been at brookfield zoo. my father went to Bethany - where are ministers went for their and training - our seminary. 
when we were driving to illinois (to spend two weeks with dad's people) we would stay at Bethany over night and then go to the zoo the next day. i remember the monkeys used to chew bubble gum - they were always picking it out of their fur. i would like to go back sometime - my next life. --- sam



jinx said:


> The Brookfield Illinois zoo is 100 miles south of the Milwaukee County Zoo. The Milwaukee County Zoo is less than 5 miles from Brookfield Wisconsin.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joyce, hoping you don’t need to evacuate, but if so, hope you are safe. 

Jeannette, I don’t Know about St. Joseph, but my mom swears the house sold because she had a pot roast seasoned with onions, bay leaves, whole allspice and S&P simmering away in the kitchen. I’ve always thought an apple pie baking in the oven wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too many finger buns. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> All this talk of Vitamin D reminds me I ran out of mine a while ago. Even in this sunny climate many of us are vitamin D deficient. I probably should take calcium as well as somehow my milk and cheese consumption have dropped.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


Fantastic news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it misses you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Pancakes with berry compote is something I would eat to ????
> Its warm and sunny here but very breezy to . Storm Ali is on its way so we have a weather warning in place starting tomorrow . 85 mph winds hopefully all the trees will stay standing


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My MIL never had a licence. I can't imagine living on a farm & not able to drive yourself. As long as we live here we will for sure have 2 vehicles


My mom actually got her license it took her at least 4 try's. She didn't like driving at all and only went locally. And that only 3 or 4 blocks at most. She renewed it for years, but finally decided she wasn't going to pay out money for something she never used. My mil didn't drive either. But both my dad and my fil liked grocery shopping so had no qualms about going along. It would never work here as my DH despises shopping..... if something happens and neither of us can drive we at least live close enough to a grocery store that we could walk.... if we can still walk of course! ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that is perfect sonja. eyes and rain drops will be perfect. really like the top with all the buttons. anxious to see it finished. it will sell fast i bet. 
do people just stop at your house to see if you have some outfits to sell? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear he is doing so well. Often an incident like that is the beginning of the end


Yes, I know....we figured that he wouldn't survive this....someone at church mentioned how their 93 year old mom broke her hip and lived for 12 more days.... thankful he's on the mend.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


So glad you had a good cry.....it's been a tough time for you...glad you feel better today. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a joyful report on your dad this was! So very happy to see prayers answered.


Thank you it was for sure.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Not since yesterday. Praying she is safe.


I think she was without internet for a while so hopefully that's the only reason she hasn't been on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news Maatje - here's to continued improvement and finally living along at home again. --- sam



Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is pretty much what she has according to the doc. Said with all her travelling being on the plane has been like being with 300 of her closest friends...LOL. He put her on an antibiotic, something for nausea, and sinus issues.
> I took her home then after knitting group went and pick up her meds and some ginger ale to sip on.


Poor Hannah, but I'm glad the doctor doesn't think it's anything more serious. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


I'm sure that good old cry helped you no end. It sometimes takes just one little event to trigger an outpouring of emotion after weeks or months of stress such as you've been under. I'm glad you had a neighbour to come and comfort you. Homemade chicken soup is the cure for all ills! I hope you're feeling a little better today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I said you could knit a cloud, didn't I ?


You did , now can you tell me I can put eyelids on the cloud ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief is everyone getting crazy weather


Ive put all the garden furniture away dont want anything blowing away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


Glad you feel better for having a cry , there will be plenty more tears but I'm sure you are strong enough to get through them , Take care ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Oh, Lynnette, sending you a big hug.???? My wonderful, smart mom used to say that losing a child must surely be the worst. I get teary just thinking about the possibility. I've found too that after Jack's death, I seem to be more teary and it hits me at odd and unpredictable times. It's good you called a neighbor. I don't think the sadness of loss ever goes away completely, but my experience is that it does ease some with time.


Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you I am going to wear it today.


I wondered if it was still cool enough for you to wear it ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope she gets over it quickly. along with the ginger ale soda crackers are also good. that was the college nurse's cure for everything. it did help. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is pretty much what she has according to the doc. Said with all her travelling being on the plane has been like being with 300 of her closest friends...LOL. He put her on an antibiotic, something for nausea, and sinus issues.
> I took her home then after knitting group went and pick up her meds and some ginger ale to sip on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You did , now can you tell me I can put eyelids on the cloud ????


Well if you can knit a cloud putting eyelids on it can't be beyond your capabilities! :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


Big hugs for Thursday. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good cry cures. i so glad you had friends to turn to. i can't imagine losing a child - warm hugs to you. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ve offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don’t like the grey yarn, feel it’s too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I’ve got or not? Your opinions please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of you modeling it. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you I am going to wear it today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, it's an early night for me. DD is dropping off my little four legged lodger at 6.00am tomorrow on her way to the airport. DSIL has a business trip to Houston so she thought she would go too and catch up with all her old friends out there. 
I never go to bed this early but I didn't sleep too well last night so hopefully I can catch up and wake up in time in the morning. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh that is perfect sonja. eyes and rain drops will be perfect. really like the top with all the buttons. anxious to see it finished. it will sell fast i bet.
> do people just stop at your house to see if you have some outfits to sell? --- sam


Thank you Sam, I wish people were knocking at my door but sadly not , have been lucky enough to sell items through the craft group I go to otherwise I put them on ebay, I'm in no rush to sell so dont knock the prices down,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You did , now can you tell me I can put eyelids on the cloud ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both warm hugs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i say use the dark yarn. how dark is the blue? i think it will look great. what pattern are you using. --- sam



martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget to breathe joyce - we are all here for you and probably wishing we were close enough for you to come stay with us. --- sam


Thank you for your kind thoughts. Still fire is on the other side of the mountain with the mountain separating us. Hoping they will get it out before it makes it over the hill. Very smoky air so staying inside. Otherwise, a beautiful day. Glad to get the internet up and running so I can keep track of my electronic pen pals, as Fan has aptly defined us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't be cutting prices either. i hope you sell lots and lots though. does your craft group ever have a craft fair? great place to sell baby outfits i would think. 
--- sam

when i 'sent' this there was a whole row of white clouds on the page right beneath it. thought that was funny. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam, I wish people were knocking at my door but sadly not , have been lucky enough to sell items through the craft group I go to otherwise I put them on ebay, I'm in no rush to sell so dont knock the prices down,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, warm hugs for you and DH.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i say use the dark yarn. how dark is the blue? i think it will look great. what pattern are you using. --- sam


I'd say medium. The pattern is Bavarian crochet from Annie's Attic book. I did one before in baby pastels about 6 years ago, but Mums now don't want those colours any longer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


That's fantastic news. 
Was your sisters break relaxing for her?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Any documents pertaining to name changes. I got up that way. I wasn't hungry then. I still feel agitated, but not as bad. DH is home and so far safe. :sm02: I went to JoAnn Fabrics and got yarn for a baby blanket for a gift. And a set of circular needles. And got to use 3 coupons!! Two in the ad and one on my phone.


That should help your mood. Hope getting out in the fresh air felt good too.

I spent time with SIL in the nursing home. I spent time coloring with her and looking at family photos. She knows her name and can write it, but that's about the extent of comprehension. I'm always depressed when I leave there. I'll snap out of it when DGS gets here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree. let us all take a deep breath through the nose - and let the last few days blow out and away through pursed lips. today is a new day - let's rejoice in the love and concern we show for each other. --- sam


Amen to that! Love.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget to breathe joyce - we are all here for you and probably wishing we were close enough for you to come stay with us. --- sam


You're definitely welcome here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's probably sixty years since i have been at brookfield zoo. my father went to Bethany - where are ministers went for their and training - our seminary.
> when we were driving to illinois (to spend two weeks with dad's people) we would stay at Bethany over night and then go to the zoo the next day. i remember the monkeys used to chew bubble gum - they were always picking it out of their fur. i would like to go back sometime - my next life. --- sam


Wish I could make it happen for you. Maybe a family trip here?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joyce, hoping you don't need to evacuate, but if so, hope you are safe.
> 
> Jeannette, I don't Know about St. Joseph, but my mom swears the house sold because she had a pot roast seasoned with onions, bay leaves, whole allspice and S&P simmering away in the kitchen. I've always thought an apple pie baking in the oven wouldn't hurt.


The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


I thought it was about that time. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if it was still cool enough for you to wear it ,


Just came in from workshop and needed to change into lighter cardigan. It's 17C and nice breeze but too warm for heavy wear.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I went to Fiber Arts at local Library today. I took my socks to work on FKL heel. By the time I got there It was all off the needle, I tried picking sts up couldn't figure it out so ripped it all back to start again. The turn is made with twin stitches and short rows. I think I'll look for my bamboo straight needles 1st. It will be easier to knit on dbl pt instead of short circulars, then after heels go back to 9" circulars.

We also pitched in and celebrated 2 birthday girls, finger sandwiches, cheese cake w/ lemon curd & whipped cream, Zucchini cake, chocolates and decorations. Can you believe someone actually wanted to light the candles in the LIBRARY ? So tonite or tomorrow I'll try heels again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of you modeling it. --- sam


I had Stu take a photo but I don't photograph too well so put it on the bed. Maybe from a distance without my wrinkly countenance front and centre lol!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


Hugs, Sonja. I admire your donations to Hospice. That is a great way to memorialize your son. When Jack was alive, he always delighted in buying a bunch of toys in December for a program in the states called Toys for Tots. The December after he died, his daughter came from Colorado, and on his birthday, she and I went toy shopping for Toys for Tots. It was a joyful way for us to remember him.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


Is there any way you could work a bit of white into the pattern to add some bright spots?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> Is there any way you could work a bit of white into the pattern to add some bright spots?


Mum doesn't want white. I think I'll use what I have, making more blue rounds than grey.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poor Hannah, but I'm glad the doctor doesn't think it's anything more serious. Hope she feels better soon.


Yes, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> That's fantastic news.
> Was your sisters break relaxing for her?


Thanks..yes she said it was wonderful and feels ready to tackle the coming months.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love that you hung drawings. I framed a letter Fae, my youngest granddaughter wrote me and it is hung in living room. One of her sentences is she doesn't like Spanish because it is in another language.


The way kids think is so funny sometimes. Love her reason for not liking Spanish!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I’m so sorry...dementia is such a tough disease....wonderful your grandson is coming - that will help for sure.....

I’m off for the time being...we have small group tonight and I’m to bring snacks....not bringing much as everyone has had dinner and no one really eats much....so bringing some of dh’s grapes, his raisins and also some dried cherries he did way back in June. Plus I made a bit of salty chocolates so will bring that as well. Chocolate and fruit go well together.....have a good evening all. Ttyl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I imagine, but it's so nice to hold a sleeping babe, even when our limbs feel like they are falling off. :sm04:


It is lovely-such an emotionally fulfilling feeling looking down at the trusting little child. And they look so much younger when relaxed and sleeping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like that one, maybe someday, in the far distant future. lol You'll probably get to it long before I do. :sm24:


Another thing that is also on my to try list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did the flash drive with the insurance and medical info several years ago. I might even have mentioned it here. I've been scanning a lot of old family photos lately, so that has helped! And then......... the new mandates for our drivers licenses........ I don't even know where to look for our marriage license! At least I have until April to find it, and anything else I may need. What a pain. I didn't have to do all of this for my pass port! The coin in the freezer has been going around for several years also. There is one going around to put precious papers and items in the dishwasher. DO NOT DO THIS! Not safe.
> 
> As to being on a roll..... It is now after noon and I haven't had breakfast yet.... and am in a bitchy mood for some reason. Good thing I am home alone!


Maybe becuase you haven't had breakfast? Well I assume you have now. But sometimes those moods have no obvious explanation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't see a pattern for procrastination socks. Maybe made up as you go???


I posted the link to my Ravelry page on page 43. The pattern is a paid one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joyce, hoping you don't need to evacuate, but if so, hope you are safe.
> 
> Jeannette, I don't Know about St. Joseph, but my mom swears the house sold because she had a pot roast seasoned with onions, bay leaves, whole allspice and S&P simmering away in the kitchen. I've always thought an apple pie baking in the oven wouldn't hurt.


Or cookies! Bake just before their arrival!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You did , now can you tell me I can put eyelids on the cloud ????


Of course you can!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive put all the garden furniture away dont want anything blowing away


Stay safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


Hugs


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

You are so right. I've lost two brothers, sister and parents and losing my sons is still the worst. It just shouldn't happen.



Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur with what sassafras has said. Go easy on yourself.


sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, please be gentle to yourself. Losing a child is devastating and an emotional and physically exhausting experience. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


If the mum approves of the pattern and yarn you have, use it. The others are not going to be using it! I will be doing one in blue grey and white by request.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts. Still fire is on the other side of the mountain with the mountain separating us. Hoping they will get it out before it makes it over the hill. Very smoky air so staying inside. Otherwise, a beautiful day. Glad to get the internet up and running so I can keep track of my electronic pen pals, as Fan has aptly defined us.


I'm glad you are still safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That should help your mood. Hope getting out in the fresh air felt good too.
> 
> I spent time with SIL in the nursing home. I spent time coloring with her and looking at family photos. She knows her name and can write it, but that's about the extent of comprehension. I'm always depressed when I leave there. I'll snap out of it when DGS gets here.


Yes, it helped some. Hugs to you. I know how depressing that is. DGS will definitely help lift your spirits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


I never liked that feeling either. Even with the realtor being there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I went to Fiber Arts at local Library today. I took my socks to work on FKL heel. By the time I got there It was all off the needle, I tried picking sts up couldn't figure it out so ripped it all back to start again. The turn is made with twin stitches and short rows. I think I'll look for my bamboo straight needles 1st. It will be easier to knit on dbl pt instead of short circulars, then after heels go back to 9" circulars.
> 
> We also pitched in and celebrated 2 birthday girls, finger sandwiches, cheese cake w/ lemon curd & whipped cream, Zucchini cake, chocolates and decorations. Can you believe someone actually wanted to light the candles in the LIBRARY ? So tonite or tomorrow I'll try heels again.


Sorry your socks came off the needle. I never liked the 9" circular needles. They are too short and make my hands hurt. U like magic loop with a 49" cable. Nice you could celebrate 2 birthdays.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Mum doesn't want white. I think I'll use what I have, making more blue rounds than grey.


That will work nicely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Or cookies! Bake just before their arrival!


Next on my list. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> You are so right. I've lost two brothers, sister and parents and losing my sons is still the worst. It just shouldn't happen.


Hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe becuase you haven't had breakfast? Well I assume you have now. But sometimes those moods have no obvious explanation.


Possible but I don't think so. It's more likely to be a bit of depression after the engine show. That's when I miss dad the most.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Next on my list. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would; grey seems to be very "in" nowadays and since the mum to be has already approved it she will love it for sure.


martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Possible but I don't think so. It's more likely to be a bit of depression after the engine show. That's when I miss dad the most.


That's understandable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind wishes and hints as to evacuation ideas. I am going to find the titles to house, car and truck and copy them, also put them on a flash drive. Will also stock water if any is left. So far the shelves in the nearby stores are empty as they are all being taken to the people already in shelters in schools and chapels. The horses and cows, which could be saved, are in the Spanish Fork fairgrounds corrals. We were told last night to get ready but hopes are to stop it before it gets all the way up the canyon. The Geek squad tech was just here and I am up and running..so good to be able to read the updates and get in touch with the KAP friends. Loved the little cloud romper. Much creativity is displayed in this circle. So good to hear the positive news of DH;s family.


Good that they've already moved the livestock, hopefully your community won't have to evacuate, but at least things are in motion if it needs to happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is pretty much what she has according to the doc. Said with all her travelling being on the plane has been like being with 300 of her closest friends...LOL. He put her on an antibiotic, something for nausea, and sinus issues.
> I took her home then after knitting group went and pick up her meds and some ginger ale to sip on.


Poor kid! But better than some of the things she could have brought home with her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Possible but I don't think so. It's more likely to be a bit of depression after the engine show. That's when I miss dad the most.


I understand that Tami, always miss my mum when I finish something I have made for her opinion sigh! 11 years on Nov 2nd. But I look at her photo on the dresser and smile, we were like sisters although 24 years age difference. 
Cannot imagine the pain of losing a dearly loved child, that has to be the hardest of all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phew finally caught up with all you chatterboxes.
> 
> HUGS to ALL before I forget. ????
> 
> ...


It's good you are at home for a while, grief is going to hit at the darndest of times and usually when you least expect it, I imagine. One of my knitting friends, poor thing, went in to deposit a check at the bank(her DH has been gone a year or two at this time) and the clerk asked her a question and she started to cry, was crying so hard and trying to apologize... So be gentle with yourself and when you need to cry, let it out. 
I imagine it was like opening a damn, and you feel much better. 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Any documents pertaining to name changes. I got up that way. I wasn't hungry then. I still feel agitated, but not as bad. DH is home and so far safe. :sm02: I went to JoAnn Fabrics and got yarn for a baby blanket for a gift. And a set of circular needles. And got to use 3 coupons!! Two in the ad and one on my phone.


Some days are like that. 
Lol! Some days, it's touch and go for David too, especially when he's happy happy happy early in the morning, playing with the dogs and cats, then I could cheerfully strangle him, or hit him with something really heavy, have I said I'm not a morning person? 
I love that they let you use multiple coupons, too bad ours closed, and I think the one in Cheyenne closed also, but they opened a second Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I know....we figured that he wouldn't survive this....someone at church mentioned how their 93 year old mom broke her hip and lived for 12 more days.... thankful he's on the mend.....


My grandmother didn't make it 2 days, when they told her she'd probably not walk again, she gave up, so I'm really happy to hear how well your DD is doing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You did , now can you tell me I can put eyelids on the cloud ????


 :sm23:

I think on Trolls, the cloud didn't have eyelids, the cloud was the eyelid, when he blinked, the cloud came down over his eyes. I don't know if that's any help at all. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Well if you can knit a cloud putting eyelids on it can't be beyond your capabilities! :sm02:


 :sm23: True though!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


If it's a light blue, the dark grey if it's a dark blue, the light grey. Or let the mom choose light or dark.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, it's an early night for me. DD is dropping off my little four legged lodger at 6.00am tomorrow on her way to the airport. DSIL has a business trip to Houston so she thought she would go too and catch up with all her old friends out there.
> I never go to bed this early but I didn't sleep too well last night so hopefully I can catch up and wake up in time in the morning. Night all.


Hope you sleep well. 
Safe travels to your DD and DSIL.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


Pretty; love the colors!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That should help your mood. Hope getting out in the fresh air felt good too.
> 
> I spent time with SIL in the nursing home. I spent time coloring with her and looking at family photos. She knows her name and can write it, but that's about the extent of comprehension. I'm always depressed when I leave there. I'll snap out of it when DGS gets here.


I was talking to a friend today, he DH passed in May, her mom is up at the care center and 103, she's finally reached the point of not remember who Betty is, for the longest time, she's the only one she did remember. She said it's actually easier this way for her, before, she would have to try to explain all the people her mom wanted to visit or what have you, were all deceased. 
Hugs, there is no easy way to deal with dementia. My brothers mom has gotten to the point of throwing things at him, poor guy, but he pays someone to come in and help, and his mum seems to like the person and the lady knows his mom since she is a neighbor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


Yum, chicken soup, I think I need to make chicken and dumplings. 
It would be a strange feeling I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I went to Fiber Arts at local Library today. I took my socks to work on FKL heel. By the time I got there It was all off the needle, I tried picking sts up couldn't figure it out so ripped it all back to start again. The turn is made with twin stitches and short rows. I think I'll look for my bamboo straight needles 1st. It will be easier to knit on dbl pt instead of short circulars, then after heels go back to 9" circulars.
> 
> We also pitched in and celebrated 2 birthday girls, finger sandwiches, cheese cake w/ lemon curd & whipped cream, Zucchini cake, chocolates and decorations. Can you believe someone actually wanted to light the candles in the LIBRARY ? So tonite or tomorrow I'll try heels again.


I'm so sorry that your knitting came off the needles, it's awful when you can't just fix and have to rip back, I have had to do that plenty of times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks..yes she said it was wonderful and feels ready to tackle the coming months.....


That is good, and with your DF doind so much better, that has to help too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is lovely-such an emotionally fulfilling feeling looking down at the trusting little child. And they look so much younger when relaxed and sleeping.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another thing that is also on my to try list.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


Nice colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Sonja. I admire your donations to Hospice. That is a great way to memorialize your son. When Jack was alive, he always delighted in buying a bunch of toys in December for a program in the states called Toys for Tots. The December after he died, his daughter came from Colorado, and on his birthday, she and I went toy shopping for Toys for Tots. It was a joyful way for us to remember him.


That's such a great way to honour him. We used to collect toys & items for women at work that we donated to the women's shelter in Lloydminster. The last few years I've just been donating to the Salvation Army Christmas hamper fund


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


I made one of those about 40 yrs ago for my mom. Love your colors


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

jinx said:


> Hidden away in the back of the attic are boxes of masterpieces drawn by my kids when they were small. With the grandgrands I hang the picture for awhile and take photos of them to save rather than saving the actual drawing. Really cuts down on clutter.


 I have an art project done by my son when he was about seven or eight. They were supposed to draw pictures showing their New Years resolutions. He wrote and illustrated four things, "I will not fight with my sister, I will bring in the trash"(can) and then these two priceless ones, "I will get my model rokit to fly", and "I will get beder in spellig." Those were his spellings not my typos. It still brings a smile to my face to this day!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's such a great way to honour him. We used to collect toys & items for women at work that we donated to the women's shelter in Lloydminster. The last few years I've just been donating to the Salvation Army Christmas hamper fund


That is what I do each year too. I buy useful toiletries etc for teenagers which the Salvation Army are short on usually, plus non perishable good quality food items. They have a large container in our public library where you drop off items and they always get a great response which is wonderful to be a part of. It begins in November for about a month before holidays start.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html

Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years 
Today GS turned 10, we went in after supper for cake. 
Tomorrow DH has an ultrasound booked , follow up of something from last year if he's feeling well enough to go


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you, I, too, got a kick out of why she didnt like Spanish.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sorry Delbert had to have stronger antibiotic. Good you like and trust doctor. Praying nw anibiotic works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have an art project done by my son when he was about seven or eight. They were supposed to draw pictures showing their New Years resolutions. He wrote and illustrated four things, "I will not fight with my sister, I will bring in the trash"(can) and then these two priceless ones, "I will get my model rokit to fly", and "I will get beder in spellig." Those were his spellings not my typos. It still brings a smile to my face to this day!!


Lol! And I am guessing his spelling did get beder. :sm04: 
I still have art that Carly made me, and my neighbor across the street was over one day and looked at my fridge and said "that's Abby's art", I had to laugh, she'd made it for me two years ago, for Christmas, she hadn't known that she'd made me art for Christmas one year, and was surprised that I still had it on my fridge, it's now in the family album with Carly's art so that it doesn't get ruined.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


Good that you were able to see the doc that you know, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in and do the job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Mum doesn't want white. I think I'll use what I have, making more blue rounds than grey.


Maybe use both shades of grey with the blue or add 2 shades of blue with the darker grey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> You are so right. I've lost two brothers, sister and parents and losing my sons is still the worst. It just shouldn't happen.


I often think of you Jackie and how strong you are to go through that much pain not once but rwice ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Sonja. I admire your donations to Hospice. That is a great way to memorialize your son. When Jack was alive, he always delighted in buying a bunch of toys in December for a program in the states called Toys for Tots. The December after he died, his daughter came from Colorado, and on his birthday, she and I went toy shopping for Toys for Tots. It was a joyful way for us to remember him.


What a great way to remember


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I often think of you Jackie and how strong you are to go through that much pain not once but rwice ????


I can't imagine how you both & Lynette have managed, you are strong women


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have to have birth certificate and a few other things for the first renewal with new regs, but I don't think I needed my marriage certificate, that's crazy, birth cert I understand, but marriage, not so much. :sm16:
> Putting them in the dishwasher would be about as safe as putting them in the oven. :sm06:
> I get bitchy when I get hungry.


A woman who changed her name on marrying needs a marriage certificate when using a birth certificate to prove your identity as the names are different. I guess if you have changed your name any other way then also the documents to show this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I've offered to crochet a baby blanket, the Mum to be approves the pattern and colours she chose blue and grey. Trouble is that several other people don't like the grey yarn, feel it's too dark. The only other was ver very light. So, do I go ahead with what I've got or not? Your opinions please.


Is it the grey the mother chose? In which case go with the one she chose (well unless one of those who doesn't like is the father! In which case maybe run and hide :sm02: ).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I went to Fiber Arts at local Library today. I took my socks to work on FKL heel. By the time I got there It was all off the needle, I tried picking sts up couldn't figure it out so ripped it all back to start again. The turn is made with twin stitches and short rows. I think I'll look for my bamboo straight needles 1st. It will be easier to knit on dbl pt instead of short circulars, then after heels go back to 9" circulars.
> 
> We also pitched in and celebrated 2 birthday girls, finger sandwiches, cheese cake w/ lemon curd & whipped cream, Zucchini cake, chocolates and decorations. Can you believe someone actually wanted to light the candles in the LIBRARY ? So tonite or tomorrow I'll try heels again.


I think it is recommended that the heels are worked on bigger needles than the 9"circulars. I have two reasons why I don't use those circulars. One is I found them too small to work with and the other is I don't want to need a second needle to do the heel and toes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks..yes she said it was wonderful and feels ready to tackle the coming months.....


Breaks are essential in times like this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Possible but I don't think so. It's more likely to be a bit of depression after the engine show. That's when I miss dad the most.


Could be that easily. Are you feeling less irritable yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have an art project done by my son when he was about seven or eight. They were supposed to draw pictures showing their New Years resolutions. He wrote and illustrated four things, "I will not fight with my sister, I will bring in the trash"(can) and then these two priceless ones, "I will get my model rokit to fly", and "I will get beder in spellig." Those were his spellings not my typos. It still brings a smile to my face to this day!!


He needed to get beder in spellig clearly. And did he?

My mother was a very good speller but couldn't spell in her first year of school so had to repeat Grade 1 becuase she couldn't spell!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


Not sounding good- especially with the extra lump developing. I know you will be watching and take him in sooner if you aren't happy. Someone you trust is always good though in a situation like this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


That is one very nasty infection. Hope it starts getting better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


That is looking good Gwen , pretty colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> I have an art project done by my son when he was about seven or eight. They were supposed to draw pictures showing their New Years resolutions. He wrote and illustrated four things, "I will not fight with my sister, I will bring in the trash"(can) and then these two priceless ones, "I will get my model rokit to fly", and "I will get beder in spellig." Those were his spellings not my typos. It still brings a smile to my face to this day!!


Brought a smile to my face too Marilyn ????my youngest son struggled with spelling but give him a math formula and he will do it easily


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


That sounds really nasty , do hope the stronger antibiotics work


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I asked for some of her paintings to brighten up the boring doors so she painted these just for me.


So cute.. I have paintings and pastings done by Serena on my fridge but I need to make room for more so I think I will put them in one of those display folders with plastic pockets...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I think it's time Mother Nature went through menopause, enough PMS????????


 :sm24: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not finished yet but this is what I'm going to do with my cloud also add eyes and rain drops , well thats the plan , wether it works or if I like it is another thing


Oh it will be adorable. Great looking cloud! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


That is very promising news, you must be very relieved that he is doing so well. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh it will be adorable. Great looking cloud! :sm11:


Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Go easy on yourself, you obviously needed to cry, you've had a really hard time recently. {{{hugs}}}}


RE Kiwifrau..... hugs from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive lost a brother , sister Dad and mother and I can honestly say losing a child is by far the most painful , it will be 2 years on thursday so it will be a visit to the cemetery for husband then I will go and donate the money I have from the last couple of month to the hosspice


Extra hugs for you for Thursday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


Golly I hope that this stronger antibiotic does the trick. Glad you seem to have a good doctor. :sm06:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


I really like this cloud..has personality.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I really like this cloud..has personality.


Me too... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I really like this cloud..has personality.


Thank you Joyce , think it might stay 
Still hoping and praying that the firefighters can get the fires under control and you dont need to evacuate, take care


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i agree. let us all take a deep breath through the nose - and let the last few days blow out and away through pursed lips. today is a new day - let's rejoice in the love and concern we show for each other. --- sam


????????????
Absolutely, we truly are a caring group.
Who would've thought, that by subscribing to KP and then joining in with KTP we would have the joy of so many wonderful friends. 
Yes Sam today is a new day and a new beginning, HUGS to ALL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could be that easily. Are you feeling less irritable yet?


Mostly. And I need to get in the shower to go to another funeral today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


I love it!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful. 
Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I’ve had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I’m getting ready for another. 
Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV’s. I think he’s decided to buy a Toyota, I can’t remember the model name but funny it’s the one SUV that I really didn’t like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don’t know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol! 
Ttyl


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


Does the Realtor not stay with them?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I went to Fiber Arts at local Library today. I took my socks to work on FKL heel. By the time I got there It was all off the needle, I tried picking sts up couldn't figure it out so ripped it all back to start again. The turn is made with twin stitches and short rows. I think I'll look for my bamboo straight needles 1st. It will be easier to knit on dbl pt instead of short circulars, then after heels go back to 9" circulars.
> 
> We also pitched in and celebrated 2 birthday girls, finger sandwiches, cheese cake w/ lemon curd & whipped cream, Zucchini cake, chocolates and decorations. Can you believe someone actually wanted to light the candles in the LIBRARY ? So tonite or tomorrow I'll try heels again.


My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does the Realtor not stay with them?


They come with their realtor so another stranger to us.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


Love the eyelashes????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja, I love the cloud and the onesie.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is what I do each year too. I buy useful toiletries etc for teenagers which the Salvation Army are short on usually, plus non perishable good quality food items. They have a large container in our public library where you drop off items and they always get a great response which is wonderful to be a part of. It begins in November for about a month before holidays start.


I wish they had the collection barrels out year round. There is a need all year round. I sometimes have food items that I know I will not use and would love for someone else to use them. I order most of our food online and sometimes end up ordering incorrectly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure hope he gets relief soon.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mostly. And I need to get in the shower to go to another funeral today.


That won't help you feel better either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They come with their realtor so another stranger to us.


Clearly different to here. Our agent would come with them so we know the agent.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brought a smile to my face too Marilyn ????my youngest son struggled with spelling but give him a math formula and he will do it easily


I find spelling of some words does not make cents :sm22: I love seeing how those of us on the forum from different countries spell words differently. It is no wonder many find spelling a challenge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine how you both & Lynette have managed, you are strong women


I agree. I can't think of anything worse than losing a child, no matter what age - so out of the natural scheme of things.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet looking outfit.


Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is one very nasty infection. Hope it starts getting better very soon.


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


I think your crying cloud looks great! :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful.
> Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I've had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I'm getting ready for another.
> Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV's. I think he's decided to buy a Toyota, I can't remember the model name but funny it's the one SUV that I really didn't like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don't know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol!
> Ttyl


Down days are to be expected- and dealing with the death of your child is a pretty big thing to be dealing with so not many here dealing with a much worse situation. And while to some extent this way of thinking is correct and can be helpful to see things in perspective how you feel on a day is how you feel and is important. Also important not to feel guilty about how you feel- of course you have terrible feeling days. The concern would be if every day was like that and continued on for an extended period which clearly they aren't.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They come with their realtor so another stranger to us.


Over here you either do your own viewings (I wasn't very good at it as I got the giggles over stating the obvious - "This is the bathroom...this is the bedroom..!") or your Estate Agent (Realtor) does the showings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jinx said:


> My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


Love it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish they had the collection barrels out year round. There is a need all year round. I sometimes have food items that I know I will not use and would love for someone else to use them. I order most of our food online and sometimes end up ordering incorrectly.


Many of our churches have baskets where non-perishable foods can be left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> I find spelling of some words does not make cents :sm22: I love seeing how those of us on the forum from different countries spell words differently. It is no wonder many find spelling a challenge.


And spell check or auto correct don't help either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


Now that is different indeed. An alarm she wouldn't want to set off too often as she might not be let off next time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!

The Spell Checker Poem.

I have a spelling checker,
It came with my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
Eye ran this poem threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in it's weigh.
My checker tolled me sew.
A checker is a bless sing,
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when eye rime.
Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.
Bee fore a veiling checker's
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if we're lacks oar have a laps,
We wood bee maid too wine.
Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know fault's with in my cite,
Of nun eye am a wear.
Now spelling does knot phase me,
It does knot bring a tier.
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped word's fare as hear.
To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should bee proud,
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaw's are knot aloud.
Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
Such soft wear four pea seas,
And why eye brake in two averse
Buy righting want too pleas.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


DSIL had his 40th when they were living in Cairo. The kids insisted on taking a birthday cake in to his office but DD could only rustle up 38 candles so they put 2 sparklers on it to make up the numbers. It set off the fire alarms so the entire company evacuated to the car park according to new guidelines recently instigated by DSIL. Since it was a Thursday afternoon and the start of the Muslim weekend everyone decided it wasn't worth going back in so they all went home. DSIL was not too impressed! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!
> 
> The Spell Checker Poem.
> 
> ...


Thats done such a bad job that is acutely really hard to follow it in places! Imagine trying to learn English!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> DSIL had his 40th when they were living in Cairo. The kids insisted on taking a birthday cake in to his office but DD could only rustle up 38 candles so they put 2 sparklers on it to make up the numbers. It set off the fire alarms so the entire company evacuated to the car park according to new guidelines recently instigated by DSIL. Since it was a Thursday afternoon and the start of the Muslim weekend everyone decided it wasn't worth going back in so they all went home. DSIL was not too impressed! :sm16: :sm16:


Whoops! :sm22:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly different to here. Our agent would come with them so we know the agent.


That would make it less disconcerting. But, our agent is able to verify who they are etc. as they're setting up the viewing via the online app. She's also good about requesting and getting viewer's feedback.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sweet outfit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here you either do your own viewings (I wasn't very good at it as I got the giggles over stating the obvious - "This is the bathroom...this is the bedroom..!") or your Estate Agent (Realtor) does the showings.


Jackie (JackLou) mentioned that she was able to do the showings, but none of the agents I interviewed would go for that as the buyer's agent would still be coming and that could cause some issues.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thinking of you and your DH today Sonja. {{{{{gentle hugs}}}}}


Swedenme said:


> What a great way to remember


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rest assured it is perfect! I just love your creativity and execution on projects. A knitting artist for sure!


Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!
> 
> The Spell Checker Poem.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie hope DH's infection starts to clear soon. It sounds so uncomfortable.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I would; grey seems to be very "in" nowadays and since the mum to be has already approved it she will love it for sure.


Yup, I agree...most mums like the more modern colors and not the pastel ones...When my kids were babies it was all pastel colors....now such a variety for them. I knit a blanket for my oldest daughters last baby - a variegated gray, she loves it....I was scared it was too dark but it turned out very nice.. my dil loves grays and beiges for her little girl and then dresses it up with a flowery shirt or headband. I knit her a gray hoodie and trimmed it with some pink I had.....it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I understand that Tami, always miss my mum when I finish something I have made for her opinion sigh! 11 years on Nov 2nd. But I look at her photo on the dresser and smile, we were like sisters although 24 years age difference.
> Cannot imagine the pain of losing a dearly loved child, that has to be the hardest of all.


 I picked up knitting again about the time my mom had her stroke and she became uncommunicative. So sad because I would have loved to have her expert guidance and just the fun of sharing with her...

Losing a child must be so painful.. My heart aches for all those here who have that pain....hugs....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


Like it a lot! I've seen patterns for those and have thought a couple of times should do one.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I have an art project done by my son when he was about seven or eight. They were supposed to draw pictures showing their New Years resolutions. He wrote and illustrated four things, "I will not fight with my sister, I will bring in the trash"(can) and then these two priceless ones, "I will get my model rokit to fly", and "I will get beder in spellig." Those were his spellings not my typos. It still brings a smile to my face to this day!!


This is so cute!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


I'm surprised they haven't started him on iv antibiotics...do they say why not? Sure hope this next round kicks in - he's sure going through the wringer and you too as it must be so worrying for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thinking of you . Hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I picked up knitting again about the time my mom had her stroke and she became uncommunicative. So sad because I would have loved to have her expert guidance and just the fun of sharing with her...
> 
> Losing a child must be so painful.. My heart aches for all those here who have that pain....hugs....


I did that too, Maatje. My mom died at 94 from conditions secondary to Alzheimer's disease. She could no longer knit, but she enjoyed it when I brought my Knitting, gave her a soft ball of yarn to hold, and we talked about colors and patterns. My daughter visited often and always brought a small bouquet of flowers. She loved touching them and holding them and talking about gardening and canning vegetables. When I was an educator for the Akzheimer's Assn., I wrote a training on visiting people with extreme memory loss. I based a lot of it on my daughter's visits. She really had the knack.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think it is recommended that the heels are worked on bigger needles than the 9"circulars. I have two reasons why I don't use those circulars. One is I found them too small to work with and the other is I don't want to need a second needle to do the heel and toes.


I've been gearing up to do socks and read and re read your workshop notes and pattern. Only trouble is I really don't like 2 circulars and I haven't been able to master the magic needle technique. But I do like knitting with dpns. I read somewhere to make the first sock with sport weight rather than actual sock yarn....so might try that.....have done short rows, shaped heels in booties etc so not sure why I'm so intimidated by socks. I checked both local lys but in both cases their classes are on Saturday. And that just won't work for me since we are frequently gone on weekends to visit kids. I guess my biggest question is how to make sure the sock fits properly. Again I read a 2x2 ribbing is best but I have had store bought socks that pull down into my shoe. What causes that? Too small foot? Not enough elasticity? Maybe I'm overthinking this, and should just get on with it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> He needed to get beder in spellig clearly. And did he?
> 
> My mother was a very good speller but couldn't spell in her first year of school so had to repeat Grade 1 becuase she couldn't spell!


One of my daughters was a terrible speller....she was an avid reader but spelled all her words phonetically. Had to read them out loud to figure it out....she went on to university and became a successful architectural designer, but even while in university would ask me to double check her spelling on her plans.... we tried everything with her...special spelling courses, books etc ...funny how one kid has no trouble and the next one does...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


It is very cute!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Extra hugs for you for Thursday.


And me


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


Lol nice policeman!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Down days are to be expected- and dealing with the death of your child is a pretty big thing to be dealing with so not many here dealing with a much worse situation. And while to some extent this way of thinking is correct and can be helpful to see things in perspective how you feel on a day is how you feel and is important. Also important not to feel guilty about how you feel- of course you have terrible feeling days. The concern would be if every day was like that and continued on for an extended period which clearly they aren't.


Well said...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!
> 
> The Spell Checker Poem.
> 
> ...


???? had to read it outloud! Cute poem....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> DSIL had his 40th when they were living in Cairo. The kids insisted on taking a birthday cake in to his office but DD could only rustle up 38 candles so they put 2 sparklers on it to make up the numbers. It set off the fire alarms so the entire company evacuated to the car park according to new guidelines recently instigated by DSIL. Since it was a Thursday afternoon and the start of the Muslim weekend everyone decided it wasn't worth going back in so they all went home. DSIL was not too impressed! :sm16: :sm16:


That made me laugh! ????????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


Wow certainly gray- did the umbrella actually chase you? ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I've been gearing up to do socks and read and re read your workshop notes and pattern. Only trouble is I really don't like 2 circulars and I haven't been able to master the magic needle technique. But I do like knitting with dpns. I read somewhere to make the first sock with sport weight rather than actual sock yarn....so might try that.....have done short rows, shaped heels in booties etc so not sure why I'm so intimidated by socks. I checked both local lys but in both cases their classes are on Saturday. And that just won't work for me since we are frequently gone on weekends to visit kids. I guess my biggest question is how to make sure the sock fits properly. Again I read a 2x2 ribbing is best but I have had store bought socks that pull down into my shoe. What causes that? Too small foot? Not enough elasticity? Maybe I'm overthinking this, and should just get on with it.


Might have been too small but actually more likely too big. Need to have negative ease (means needs to be smaller than your foot) so that they are fit snuggly in place. Also need to be knitted firmer than normal for the yarn weight- again helps them wear and fit better.
Use sock yarn with nylon in it- this has 2 major purposes, it increases the wear of the sock and provides elasticity so they fit better and hold their shape when being worn.
You have all the skills needed so just remember that socks aren't hard. Find a DPN pattern and simply follow it. Or look at my magic loop workshop and try it again. But no one way is right or better. Better for an individual maybe. Like I prefer magic loop and rarely use another method though I can do and have done so. But this doesn't make it better.
I simply bought a ball of sock yarn and decided to knit socks. Though it does seem that we are much more likely to knit with thinner yarns than you are. So a sock weight yarn isn't all that thin to us as 4 ply (fingering) is used reasonably often and is the main yarn for babies. But a heavier yarn may be easier to see what you are doing. Remember though that unless it is a sock yarn (and a few sock yarns are a heavier weight) it likely won't wear well-or fit well even. If you are happy to just do your first pair bigger knowing they may not get a lot of use then by all means go ahead.

And now I am heading of to bed as it is 11.30pm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


It is very grey that's for sure. And did the umbrella catch you?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice on the blanket. The colours I chose were the only non pastel blue and grey they had, so I’ll go with them using more of the blue than the grey if possible. After all, it’s a blanket for the baby of a single Mum who hasn’t much money, and the baby’s comfort is the most important. It’s been a bit of a problem pregnancy so I should imagine she’s now just looking forward to baby being here. 
Sonja, Claude Cloud looks good to me, whatever made you think you couldn’t put eyelids on him.?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the advice on the blanket. The colours I chose were the only non pastel blue and grey they had, so I'll go with them using more of the blue than the grey if possible. After all, it's a blanket for the baby of a single Mum who hasn't much money, and the baby's comfort is the most important. It's been a bit of a problem pregnancy so I should imagine she's now just looking forward to baby being here.
> Sonja, Claude Cloud looks good to me, whatever made you think you couldn't put eyelids on him.?


And the baby won't care.

And now I really must head to bed!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I often think of you Jackie and how strong you are to go through that much pain not once but rwice ????


What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

martina said:


> Mum doesn't want white. I think I'll use what I have, making more blue rounds than grey.


Would another shade/tint/range of blue or gray brighten it up. We don't know what color blue or gray you are using. As the mother picked the colors, it really doesn't matter (???) as she will love it anyways.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


My house was starting to smell like chickens living in the house. There are 8 chicks on the closed in porch.
Not anymore. . .as I cleaned out the other, larger cage yesterday, I moved 5 chicks in to newer and cleaner quarters.
Later I will clean out the other cage and move them out totally to the garage also. They are not big enough to go to the coop yet with full size laying hens. They will in another month. When sons are here,I will have them make room for the new car in the garage and keep it housed there.

I've heard the smell you want to leave, to sell is fresh baked bread.
You can buy dough in the grocery store (several kinds). This is a smell no one can resist and you might even like the bread later with a cuppa. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> The house smells of chicken soup simmering in the crockpot. I'll try anything! It's a bit disconcerting to come home knowing strangers were alone in your house.


The real estate agent was with them???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


That's good to hear that he's now doing fine. Very scarey times. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My house was starting to smell like chickens living in the house. There are 8 chicks on the closed in porch.
> Not anymore. . .as I cleaned out the other, larger cage yesterday, I moved 5 chicks in to newer and cleaner quarters.
> Later I will clean out the other cage and move them out totally to the garage also. They are not big enough to go to the coop yet with full size laying hens. They will in another month. When sons are here,I will have them make room for the new car in the garage and keep it housed there.
> 
> ...


I love bread! It would not go to waste (but to waist)! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The real estate agent was with them???


Their real estate agent is given the code to access the lock which is the only way to get in. The selling agent wants to be there because he/she finds out more about the buyer after each house. Better for them to direct the buyer toward a house that will match their wants for a sale and commission.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that your knitting came off the needles, it's awful when you can't just fix and have to rip back, I have had to do that plenty of times.


I can't get many socks done like you, if I go back every time. I need to finish the heels on all four socks and then take plain knitting along with no thinking part. I need to look for DBL pts this afternoon and get up earlier than DH to have no interruptions and just get the heels done. They are really not hard. I just get interrupted many times mid row, mid stitch and have to jump to meet demands of DH. The dementia is good other than that not angry etc. just wants me to jump. lol I guess it really isn't any different except before I would say let me finish this row or section. Now he can't wait, no patience.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> That is what I do each year too. I buy useful toiletries etc for teenagers which the Salvation Army are short on usually, plus non perishable good quality food items. They have a large container in our public library where you drop off items and they always get a great response which is wonderful to be a part of. It begins in November for about a month before holidays start.


We've done many different things over the years. . . bought 2 wells in India for clean water. Always load the bin at the bank with specific items from shopping list for overseas Military gift boxes for Christmas. It is already done this year beginning of Sept. Time to shop for over seas Shoe Box ministries, Franklin Graham, knitting hats for schools, food pantry, etc. We wanted to teach our children about giving not always just receiving, especially around a holiday that is based on what can I get. Maybe I can do more this year as the collections have already started September 4. I also buy useful toiletries, laundry products etc., that people can not buy on food stamps for the church's free table every 6 weeks. (Two of us shop from lists to fill the table with a variety, everyone (over 100 people if the choose) is able to take home 3 items of their choice.) This helps fill gaps year round not just at holidays.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is one very nasty infection. Hope it starts getting better very soon.


He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


I think it's really cute & I like the 2 color buttons


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful.
> Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I've had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I'm getting ready for another.
> Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV's. I think he's decided to buy a Toyota, I can't remember the model name but funny it's the one SUV that I really didn't like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don't know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol!
> Ttyl


Some of the SUVs have really stiff suspension & to me feel like you are riding old grain truck, my friend has a Jeep like that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


????????people joke about that but I've never heard of it actually happening????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish they had the collection barrels out year round. There is a need all year round. I sometimes have food items that I know I will not use and would love for someone else to use them. I order most of our food online and sometimes end up ordering incorrectly.


In grocery stores here, in ally & also our small town, there are collection boxes year round & there are also a couple of places where I can deliver extra garden produce


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Glad to hear he's feeling a little better today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We've done many different things over the years. . . bought 2 wells in India for clean water. Always load the bin at the bank with specific items from shopping list for overseas Military gift boxes for Christmas. It is already done this year beginning of Sept. Time to shop for over seas Shoe Box ministries, Franklin Graham, knitting hats for schools, food pantry, etc. We wanted to teach our children about giving not always just receiving, especially around a holiday that is based on what can I get. Maybe I can do more this year as the collections have already started September 4. I also buy useful toiletries, laundry products etc., that people can not buy on food stamps for the church's free table every 6 weeks. (Two of us shop from lists to fill the table with a variety, everyone (over 100 people if the choose) is able to take home 3 items of their choice.) This helps fill gaps year round not just at holidays.


I love these ideas. I add to our local food pantry and add diapers, formula, feminine products, seasonings, flour, sugar, etc. We have separate drives for winter wear, school supplies, Christmas and Jewish holidays. The response was overwhelming for those affected by the apartment fires and there are supplies at all the schools for a good long time. The extra pillows, blankets, toiletries, clothes and toys were given to Red Cross and Salvation Army for their efforts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I'm surprised they haven't started him on iv antibiotics...do they say why not? Sure hope this next round kicks in - he's sure going through the wringer and you too as it must be so worrying for you.


I was hoping Sunday they would do an IV for at least .24 hrs but I keep getting told it's nit necessary. The doctor yesterday said he thinks the original drug was slowing it just not strong enough to kill it so is sure with the new one added it will get it. He also said if it's not improved by tomorrow morning he will immediately refer him


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Could very well be where he caught it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I've been gearing up to do socks and read and re read your workshop notes and pattern. Only trouble is I really don't like 2 circulars and I haven't been able to master the magic needle technique. But I do like knitting with dpns. I read somewhere to make the first sock with sport weight rather than actual sock yarn....so might try that.....have done short rows, shaped heels in booties etc so not sure why I'm so intimidated by socks. I checked both local lys but in both cases their classes are on Saturday. And that just won't work for me since we are frequently gone on weekends to visit kids. I guess my biggest question is how to make sure the sock fits properly. Again I read a 2x2 ribbing is best but I have had store bought socks that pull down into my shoe. What causes that? Too small foot? Not enough elasticity? Maybe I'm overthinking this, and should just get on with it.


I don't like using those circulars either, I use DPNs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> One of my daughters was a terrible speller....she was an avid reader but spelled all her words phonetically. Had to read them out loud to figure it out....she went on to university and became a successful architectural designer, but even while in university would ask me to double check her spelling on her plans.... we tried everything with her...special spelling courses, books etc ...funny how one kid has no trouble and the next one does...


I'm also bad at spelling but good at math


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


I'm glad he's better now.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, sorry Delbert had to have stronger antibiotic. Good you like and trust doctor. Praying nw anibiotic works.


I hope that they get it under control as infections in the face can spread. {{{{{prayers & HUGS]]]]]


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


I have never taken a class or workshop, on here I tried to go back and check. . .It seems complicated to find the workshop and info. I saw Sam also has a workshop on wingspan that I would like, too difficult to find that workshop right now also or how much yarn is needed. Do you buy pattern and then go to workshop? Is the pattern on the workshop?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Might have been too small but actually more likely too big. Need to have negative ease (means needs to be smaller than your foot) so that they are fit snuggly in place. Also need to be knitted firmer than normal for the yarn weight- again helps them wear and fit better.
> Use sock yarn with nylon in it- this has 2 major purposes, it increases the wear of the sock and provides elasticity so they fit better and hold their shape when being worn.
> You have all the skills needed so just remember that socks aren't hard. Find a DPN pattern and simply follow it. Or look at my magic loop workshop and try it again. But no one way is right or better. Better for an individual maybe. Like I prefer magic loop and rarely use another method though I can do and have done so. But this doesn't make it better.
> I simply bought a ball of sock yarn and decided to knit socks. Though it does seem that we are much more likely to knit with thinner yarns than you are. So a sock weight yarn isn't all that thin to us as 4 ply (fingering) is used reasonably often and is the main yarn for babies. But a heavier yarn may be easier to see what you are doing. Remember though that unless it is a sock yarn (and a few sock yarns are a heavier weight) it likely won't wear well-or fit well even. If you are happy to just do your first pair bigger knowing they may not get a lot of use then by all means go ahead.
> ...


Ok this is good to know.....I actually like working with the thinner yarns so I guess I should just bite the bullet and get going....I have sock yarn in the house.... next weekend my DH is gone from Friday to Sunday, so I'm going to work on the socks then...no interruptions or distractions....I hope ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful.
> Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I've had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I'm getting ready for another.
> Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV's. I think he's decided to buy a Toyota, I can't remember the model name but funny it's the one SUV that I really didn't like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don't know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol!
> Ttyl


I looked at both and decided on the Honda CRVEXL. The Toyota was too hard for my backside, so I traded in my comfy Toyota Camry and will not look back. I am happier this time with Honda. When I bought the Camry the Honda seats were too stiff and hard. Glad I checked them out this time. Car companies upgrade somethings to compete in the market. Toyota needs to upgrade the seating this time. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


Good he's doing well now. Scary his heart rate went so high!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jinx said:


> I wish they had the collection barrels out year round. There is a need all year round. I sometimes have food items that I know I will not use and would love for someone else to use them. I order most of our food online and sometimes end up ordering incorrectly.


You can always google local food pantry and take extra food there. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Hmmm that could be....when we were visiting my dad in the hospital we used the antibacterial stations each time we entered and left..apparently hospitals are the place to catch a super bug. Glad he's doing a bit better and hope it will continue.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like using those circulars either, I use DPNs


So do u use the needle size recommended on the ball band? I usually have to go down a size or even 2 for any knitting I do..so probably go down in size for socks too? I saw that Margaret doesn't do a swatch...if I don't have to that would be super, but I will if need be......oh and what pattern do u use?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Love the eyelashes????


Thanks Marilyn


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Very possible, more bugs in the hospital than one would think.
Hope he really has turned the corner. Infections of the brain are even worse to deal with.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love these ideas. I add to our local food pantry and add diapers, formula, feminine products, seasonings, flour, sugar, etc. We have separate drives for winter wear, school supplies, Christmas and Jewish holidays. The response was overwhelming for those affected by the apartment fires and there are supplies at all the schools for a good long time. The extra pillows, blankets, toiletries, clothes and toys were given to Red Cross and Salvation Army for their efforts.


I have also bought grocery store cards from groups raising money to donate to local food pantry. Food pantry volunteers then went down and purchased items to fill in holes on their shelves. Food pantries also collect donations of money year round. There are many worthy causes year round as long as their funds get used properly. Chemo caps and mitten trees collect year round also along with many others.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I can't believe I finally caught up. . . now to go get something else done LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja, I love the cloud and the onesie.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Sweet looking outfit.


Thank you


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje, wow!! Isn’t that a good example of how children learn differently. It is also testimony to the difficult job teachers have when working with a roomful of kids.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You can always google local food pantry and take extra food there. :sm02:


That is a good idea. When the stores have the barrels the person that puts the groceries in my car takes the groceries for the barrel. Saves me driving to another place and trying to walk carrying the packages inside.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the size needles called for on the pattern. I think of the size on the label as a suggested average needle size. Maybe I have been doing it wrong all these years.


Maatje said:


> So do u use the needle size recommended on the ball band? I usually have to go down a size or even 2 for any knitting I do..so probably go down in size for socks too? I saw that Margaret doesn't do a swatch...if I don't have to that would be super, but I will if need be......oh and what pattern do u use?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, praying pace maker corrects fibrillation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think your crying cloud looks great! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


Storm Ali is battering us too ,very strong winds a few trees down and lots of branches but funnily apart from one very very heavy nasty shower were the rain went side ways and flooded everywhere in 2 seconds quick , its been very sunny and warm so far


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Ali is battering us too ,very strong winds a few trees down and lots of branches but funnily apart from one very very heavy nasty shower were the rain went side ways and flooded everywhere in 2 seconds quick , its been very sunny and warm so far


Ali was supposed to be missing us but I think we're getting the edge of it with very high winds though no rain and still warm.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, been having a chuckle Kate at the poem and 70th birthday dramas. Spelling and English language were always my best school subjects, but maths not great. I still revert to imperial measures, despite going metric in the 1960s lol! Stu is a whizz at maths, bad speller, so we complement each other, when need arises. 
Sonja your cloud is so cute, quirky and fun. You did a great job there.
Pearls Girls, and Jeannette, your donations to charity are wonderful. If everyone did their bit to help the poor and needy our world would be so much better.
I used to sponsor children via World Vision years ago, it was great to get letters and photos from them. Then I discovered administration took most of the money so I withdrew after that. Now I concentrate on giving in my local area instead. We have 2 very good charity stores which I give to. 
Our local supermarkets are great and give a lot to charity also. There is a huge need out there with poverty and natural disasters happening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, sweet outfit.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rest assured it is perfect! I just love your creativity and execution on projects. A knitting artist for sure!


Thank you Gwen , still looking for my next project , although I have been asked to knit some star wars hats so think I best get started


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> It is very cute!


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!
> 
> The Spell Checker Poem.
> 
> ...


I cant read half of that , it befuddles my brain , which doesnt take much these days ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the advice on the blanket. The colours I chose were the only non pastel blue and grey they had, so I'll go with them using more of the blue than the grey if possible. After all, it's a blanket for the baby of a single Mum who hasn't much money, and the baby's comfort is the most important. It's been a bit of a problem pregnancy so I should imagine she's now just looking forward to baby being here.
> Sonja, Claude Cloud looks good to me, whatever made you think you couldn't put eyelids on him.?


You never saw the 3 practice runs I had first, think mono brow and spider legs ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would be fun. have you ever been there? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Wish I could make it happen for you. Maybe a family trip here?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


Glad to here husband is doing fine , sounds like the same kind of device as my husband has


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't seen any wrinkles yet. --- sam



Fan said:


> I had Stu take a photo but I don't photograph too well so put it on the bed. Maybe from a distance without my wrinkly countenance front and centre lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a good solution. --- sam



martina said:


> Mum doesn't want white. I think I'll use what I have, making more blue rounds than grey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> would be fun. have you ever been there? --- sam


Yes, we had membership there while our kids were growing up. DD has a membership and we go 4 times or so per year with grandkids.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's really cute & I like the 2 color buttons


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jacklou - good to hear from you. what have you been doing? are you knitting anything new?

i have never lost a child - but i can imagine how devastating it must be. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> You are so right. I've lost two brothers, sister and parents and losing my sons is still the worst. It just shouldn't happen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, been having a chuckle Kate at the poem and 70th birthday dramas. Spelling and English language were always my best school subjects, but maths not great. I still revert to imperial measures, despite going metric in the 1960s lol! Stu is a whizz at maths, bad speller, so we complement each other, when need arises.
> Sonja your cloud is so cute, quirky and fun. You did a great job there.
> Pearls Girls, and Jeannette, your donations to charity are wonderful. If everyone did their bit to help the poor and needy our world would be so much better.
> I used to sponsor children via World Vision years ago, it was great to get letters and photos from them. Then I discovered administration took most of the money so I withdrew after that. Now I concentrate on giving in my local area instead. We have 2 very good charity stores which I give to.
> Our local supermarkets are great and give a lot to charity also. There is a huge need out there with poverty and natural disasters happening.


Thank you Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great gwen - i really like the colors. looks like you are almost done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Started a keyhole scarf at knitting/crochet group today. Just something simple & quick to put in the bazaar in Dec. As much as I've been enjoying learning to crochet it felt good to back to using my knitting needles. Also a nice break in the change of hand motion vs crocheting. Here's what I've done so far. The pattern is a Ravelry freebie called Grter Stitch Bow Tie Scarf and I'm using Loops & Threads Impeccable in colorway southwest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have never taken a class or workshop, on here I tried to go back and check. . .It seems complicated to find the workshop and info. I saw Sam also has a workshop on wingspan that I would like, too difficult to find that workshop right now also or how much yarn is needed. Do you buy pattern and then go to workshop? Is the pattern on the workshop?


The link I posted should take you right to her workshop & the pattern is right there, you don't have to buy it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it painful - i think it would be really uncomfortable. prayers for both of you are zooming your way. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, frustrating to have your needles pull out. Have you looked at Margaret's workshop, that heel is really easy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> 
> Well, DH was back to the doctor again this afternoon, a second stronger antibiotic added & if not much improved in 48 hrs he will be sent to an ENT . I hope this works, overnight a big lump developed inside his top lip by his 2 front teeth. The good news is, he saw a locum (relief doctor)that I've know & trusted for 25+years
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So do u use the needle size recommended on the ball band? I usually have to go down a size or even 2 for any knitting I do..so probably go down in size for socks too? I saw that Margaret doesn't do a swatch...if I don't have to that would be super, but I will if need be......oh and what pattern do u use?


I use 2.5mm needles . Do a figure 8 cast on of 16 stitches-8-4-4 on the needles Increase 4stitches/Round each end of the 8 stitch needle & matching edge of the other needles(does that make sense) until 32 stitches for me or 36 for my sons then increase every second round until 64 or 72 stitches. Work straight until length before heel. Then I for low Margaret's short row heel. Toe pattern is from the toe up sock book


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is very cute - love the set. your knitting is so even. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey jacklou - good to hear from you. what have you been doing? are you knitting anything new?
> 
> i have never lost a child - but i can imagine how devastating it must be. --- sam


Right now I am knitting a summer top, shawl, socks, my car project is crocheting a baby afghan and will start a baby sweater for my "Hope Chest for Future Great-grandchildren". Thats all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something is wrong - a new car - even a suv - should not feel like an old truck. ask you friend how he thinks it rides. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful.
> Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I've had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I'm getting ready for another.
> Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV's. I think he's decided to buy a Toyota, I can't remember the model name but funny it's the one SUV that I really didn't like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don't know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol!
> Ttyl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

their home may be on a multiple listing so other realtors can show it - more chance to it to be sold quickly. --- sam



darowil said:


> Clearly different to here. Our agent would come with them so we know the agent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go mom!!! --- sam



jinx said:


> My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - and true. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think I may have posted this before a while ago, but I think it bears repeating!
> 
> The Spell Checker Poem.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, got temporary crown reglued with stronger glue, got to library and medical records tp pick up results of Fridays blood work. Maya and I had our walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like nasty weather - i would think the waves could flood the town - the sea wall doesn't look that tall. --- sam



KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Ali is battering us too ,very strong winds a few trees down and lots of branches but funnily apart from one very very heavy nasty shower were the rain went side ways and flooded everywhere in 2 seconds quick , its been very sunny and warm so far


I hope it doesn't get any worse.
We actually have sun today but the forcast says rain tomorrow, snow Friday????????& -5C/23F. I was out in the garden all morning, brought in thevonions, bundled them & hung in the greenhouse to dry. I dug the last 2 Hills of late potatoes & went through the potatoe patch & threw an extra shovel of dirt on any that had potatoes peeking through, it's much to muddy to dig them & I don't have time today anyway 
Good thing I picked the last of the good corn a few days ago. #@&# raccoon has visited & made a mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, been having a chuckle Kate at the poem and 70th birthday dramas. Spelling and English language were always my best school subjects, but maths not great. I still revert to imperial measures, despite going metric in the 1960s lol! Stu is a whizz at maths, bad speller, so we complement each other, when need arises.
> Sonja your cloud is so cute, quirky and fun. You did a great job there.
> Pearls Girls, and Jeannette, your donations to charity are wonderful. If everyone did their bit to help the poor and needy our world would be so much better.
> I used to sponsor children via World Vision years ago, it was great to get letters and photos from them. Then I discovered administration took most of the money so I withdrew after that. Now I concentrate on giving in my local area instead. We have 2 very good charity stores which I give to.
> Our local supermarkets are great and give a lot to charity also. There is a huge need out there with poverty and natural disasters happening.


My DH refuses to use metric temperature -Celsius & we switched in 1975????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> their home may be on a multiple listing so other realtors can show it - more chance to it to be sold quickly. --- sam


It's on 90 different websites! The scheduling is done through an app called "Showing Time". We get a notice of a time someone wants to come through (supposed to be at least an hour's notice) and we can confirm or decline with alternative time. The viewers came early yesterday so DH saw them as he was leaving. That doesn't usually happen though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers for you both. good news that he is feeling good now. ---sam



Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent new - prayers answered - may the healing continue and be back in the pink really quick. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> One of my daughters was a terrible speller....she was an avid reader but spelled all her words phonetically. Had to read them out loud to figure it out....she went on to university and became a successful architectural designer, but even while in university would ask me to double check her spelling on her plans.... we tried everything with her...special spelling courses, books etc ...funny how one kid has no trouble and the next one does...


As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow certainly gray- did the umbrella actually chase you? ????


Well it certainly followed me down the street!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is very grey that's for sure. And did the umbrella catch you?


I actually tried to catch it, but it shot past me!????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


Glad to hear they got him sorted out. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the pattern is on the workshop - for some reason i did not keep a copy. and i am not sure how to get to the workshops. the pattern is on ravelry. is really is a fast and easy knit. i would like to try the dreambird shawl sometime. several on here have knit one. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I have never taken a class or workshop, on here I tried to go back and check. . .It seems complicated to find the workshop and info. I saw Sam also has a workshop on wingspan that I would like, too difficult to find that workshop right now also or how much yarn is needed. Do you buy pattern and then go to workshop? Is the pattern on the workshop?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Well they always say the best place to get an infection is from a hospital! Pleased to hear he's now feeling better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????people joke about that but I've never heard of it actually happening????


I think they were actually sitting right under the smoke alarm!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In grocery stores here, in ally & also our small town, there are collection boxes year round & there are also a couple of places where I can deliver extra garden produce


Most of our supermarkets have a trolley to deposit food for the Food Bank which almost every town now has - a depressing sign of the times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you keep the needles smokin'. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Right now I am knitting a summer top, shawl, socks, my car project is crocheting a baby afghan and will start a baby sweater for my "Hope Chest for Future Great-grandchildren". Thats all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was taught to read phonetically and that is the way i spell. --- sam



KateB said:


> As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it looks like nasty weather - i would think the waves could flood the town - the sea wall doesn't look that tall. --- sam


It doesn't need to be Sam, the worst encroachment of the sea has only ever been a few feet past that wall and that wouldn't even reach the road.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Maatje, wow!! Isn't that a good example of how children learn differently. It is also testimony to the difficult job teachers have when working with a roomful of kids.


For sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that is good to know - i would want 'my apartment' to get wet. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> It doesn't need to be Sam, the worst encroachment of the sea has only ever been a few feet past that wall and that wouldn't even reach the road.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


We had lots of spelling classes and spelling bees and I think we learned rules and also memorized those words that didn't fit into the rules. It's a discipline that today's youth won't have because of spell check. Is spelling a separated class there?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> I use the size needles called for on the pattern. I think of the size on the label as a suggested average needle size. Maybe I have been doing it wrong all these years.


Ok thanks....I was wondering about that as some places say use the ball band as a guide and some the pattern....like I said I'm probably overthinking this...just need to actually do it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Storm Ali is battering us too ,very strong winds a few trees down and lots of branches but funnily apart from one very very heavy nasty shower were the rain went side ways and flooded everywhere in 2 seconds quick , its been very sunny and warm so far


Hate to say this cause I know I should be thankful for our nice weather and the old saying about be careful for what you wish is going through my head, but I would love a full day of rain! And some stormy weather with it....but with the rain please as otherwise the dust will fly! ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use 2.5mm needles . Do a figure 8 cast on of 16 stitches-8-4-4 on the needles Increase 4stitches/Round each end of the 8 stitch needle & matching edge of the other needles(does that make sense) until 32 stitches for me or 36 for my sons then increase every second round until 64 or 72 stitches. Work straight until length before heel. Then I for low Margaret's short row heel. Toe pattern is from the toe up sock book


Makes sense! Thank you....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> something is wrong - a new car - even a suv - should not feel like an old truck. ask you friend how he thinks it rides. --- sam


My friend had a new RAV and didn't like it at all, said it was a very rough ride..... she did have one of the first ones to be built so maybe better now?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't get any worse.
> We actually have sun today but the forcast says rain tomorrow, snow Friday????????& -5C/23F. I was out in the garden all morning, brought in thevonions, bundled them & hung in the greenhouse to dry. I dug the last 2 Hills of late potatoes & went through the potatoe patch & threw an extra shovel of dirt on any that had potatoes peeking through, it's much to muddy to dig them & I don't have time today anyway
> Good thing I picked the last of the good corn a few days ago. #@&# raccoon has visited & made a mess


My daughter gets raccoons ambling through her yard even in daylight. They are very bold and can get pretty scary too! Drives her crazy, but they live on the edge of an arboretum so it's no wonder.... kids know when one comes in the yard they skeedaddle inside.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's on 90 different websites! The scheduling is done through an app called "Showing Time". We get a notice of a time someone wants to come through (supposed to be at least an hour's notice) and we can confirm or decline with alternative time. The viewers came early yesterday so DH saw them as he was leaving. That doesn't usually happen though.


Hope it sells very quickly for you..... it is stressful keeping the house in perfect order .....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


Yes, not a pc word at all these days..I agree that spelling g seems to be an innate thing.... the daughter just above the one with the spelling issues could spell at a grade 12level when she was in 4th grade. She loves to find spelling errors in advertisements and signs.... was always kind of hard on the daughter who had to work super hard at anything she did and a son just above her - the 2 of them ended up in the same grade.....was not good for my son...but hard to keep the daughter back ....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well it certainly followed me down the street!


Haha wish there was a video!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I actually tried to catch it, but it shot past me!????????????


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had lots of spelling classes and spelling bees and I think we learned rules and also memorized those words that didn't fit into the rules. It's a discipline that today's youth won't have because of spell check. Is spelling a separated class there?


 But spell check is not fool proof is it?! I think the discipline of learning to spell is an important skill, just like cursive. And I don't mean to be controversial just my humble opinion.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok this is embarrassing a whole page of just me...I better get back to work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> But spell check is not fool proof is it?! I think the discipline of learning to spell is an important skill, just like cursive. And I don't mean to be controversial just my humble opinion.


I agree.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had lots of spelling classes and spelling bees and I think we learned rules and also memorized those words that didn't fit into the rules. It's a discipline that today's youth won't have because of spell check. Is spelling a separated class there?


I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


Seems like a small minded teacher..you were a fiesty one! Bravo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That won't help you feel better either.


Not so bad now. I spent the day with my one remaining aunt, dad's sister, and my brother and sist-in-law. The deceased is a cousin's husband. Other than a couple of funerals, I haven't seen him in years. I went for cousin.

Most likely I was still very tired from the weekend, and it snowballed. Much better today. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not so bad now. I spent the day with my one remaining aunt, dad's sister, and my brother and sist-in-law. The deceased is a cousin's husband. Other than a couple of funerals, I haven't seen him in years. I went for cousin.
> 
> Most likely I was still very tired from the weekend, and it snowballed. Much better today. Thanks.


Good to hear. You've had too many funerals and other sad events to deal with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


Sending hugs and healing thoughts for you and K. Glad he's doing better.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> something is wrong - a new car - even a suv - should not feel like an old truck. ask you friend how he thinks it rides. --- sam


One, I tried, felt like I was driving a delivery truck. . .not my style.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seems like a small minded teacher..you were a fiesty one! Bravo!


I agree!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


I kind of do the same thing, Kate:
man-e-uver.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear. You've had too many funerals and other sad events to deal with.


I agree, but I sort of expect one more. I have no clue who it might be. I don't count our friend's mom.

I'm ready for a nap now, but won't get one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Well they always say the best place to get an infection is from a hospital! Pleased to hear he's now feeling better.


Did they ever culture??? different antibiotics treat different bacteria. Is it drug resistant Staph? Hospitals are full of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Most of our supermarkets have a trolley to deposit food for the Food Bank which almost every town now has - a depressing sign of the times.


Same here in London.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Hate to say this cause I know I should be thankful for our nice weather and the old saying about be careful for what you wish is going through my head, but I would love a full day of rain! And some stormy weather with it....but with the rain please as otherwise the dust will fly! ????????


We had torrential rainfalls last night, as it should be. It was after dark, which is a better time for rain. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that is good to know - i would want 'my apartment' to get wet. lol --- sam


Don't worry "your apartment" has a 2 lane road, a car park and about 10 feet of prom infront of it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had lots of spelling classes and spelling bees and I think we learned rules and also memorized those words that didn't fit into the rules. It's a discipline that today's youth won't have because of spell check. Is spelling a separated class there?


No, it's taught as a separate lesson, and usually used as homework too, but not a separate class as such.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree.


Me too!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally got into the dining room area to lay out my quilt. Laid out 26 circles to applique after I get the stems laid out.
Dh was cold this a.m. so put a fire in the wood stove. Now he comes in dining area to interrupt me to tell me it is too hot, now. When he got out there I stopped everything as he got antsy over the large cooking utensils that I hadn't put away yet from company cooking. They were all clean and stacked and I had to move lots of stuff to put them back where they fit. Then he is still complaining about the heat ,I've already shut the stove down, nothing else can be done now. So I took him out for a drive to do errands and got his script and distilled water for his C-pap machine.
I also got potatoes (2 in baking) and an already cooked chicken. Hopefully I can get to a project again, w/o interruptions. Probably not today. I turned on the fan and news as asked and his eyes are now closed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today I took off from work a few hours early to let Matthew see his artwork on display at ArtPrize art show. There are over 1200 artists in this show. It was wonderful to take DH to see it as well since he hasn't ever seen Matthew's work on display. We only walked through the one building as DH doesn't get along as well as I do. So far we have seen two venues and some art along the streets. I will return with Matthew, DS#1 and a friend next week. We are so proud of Matthew and make sure he knows how much he is valued.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Wishing Matthew the best of luck in contest, and that Mary will feel better soon.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

thewren said:


> welcome aine k - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. i hope i can tempt you to come back often with the promise of an empty chair with your name on it and fresh hot tea being poured as you get settled. tell us about yourself. what are you knitting now? we'll be looking for you, --- sam


Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

About half way done. It really is a quick and easy knit.


thewren said:


> looks great gwen - i really like the colors. looks like you are almost done. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


I can't wait to see photos. Your work sounds beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


That's very scarey.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


You certainly need that bubble wrap suit, Gwen. I hope the neighbour problem is sorted soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Great to see the photos. Hope you're better soon, Mary/ Pacer. You need to get some rest.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So happy to see Matthew with his art work. Glad you posted it for us.
Gwennie, scary that you almost fell from the ladder. So glad you were able to keep yourself from harm. I know how those old homes are. My sister in SD lives in the second oldest home in the town, complete with square nails. They have done a lot of work on the home, and it is beautiful and well cared for now. It has a beautiful oak stairway that we so enjoy and is on a double lot. Have you ever looked at the abstract of deeds and seen everyone who has owned your home at one time? I think you will find it interesting reading.
Penny beagle just home from having to nasty tumors removed from her ear. Histology will tell us whether malignant or not. She is still very wobbly but I am glad she is home. I think I can recover her just fine. Smoke still heavy over the Hobble Creek area and fire not contained. We are continuing to watch and be ready. They do have the one southerly coming slowly under control.
Enjoying the company here and the beautiful knitting. So fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.



flyty1n said:


> So happy to see Matthew with his art work. Glad you posted it for us.
> Gwennie, scary that you almost fell from the ladder. So glad you were able to keep yourself from harm. I know how those old homes are. My sister in SD lives in the second oldest home in the town, complete with square nails. They have done a lot of work on the home, and it is beautiful and well cared for now. It has a beautiful oak stairway that we so enjoy and is on a double lot. Have you ever looked at the abstract of deeds and seen everyone who has owned your home at one time? I think you will find it interesting reading.
> Penny beagle just home from having to nasty tumors removed from her ear. Histology will tell us whether malignant or not. She is still very wobbly but I am glad she is home. I think I can recover her just fine. Smoke still heavy over the Hobble Creek area and fire not contained. We are continuing to watch and be ready. They do have the one southerly coming slowly under control.
> Enjoying the company here and the beautiful knitting. So fun!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


That is looking incredibly lifelike wow!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


That is so fun. Thank you and Pacer/Matthew for sharing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so sure now , think i need to practice knitting clouds.


I think it's brilliant!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all!! 
Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text. 
Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not. 
Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


Praying for all good news in the next couple of days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mini orchid flowering now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for posting Matthews drawing. Beautiful. Healing prayers for Mary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


Beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, im sure Joyce will cherish Matthews drawing of her fur baby. Glad you didnt hurt yourself. Glad home wont be recovery house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, gorgeous mini orchid, thank you for posting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, gorgeous mini orchid, thank you for posting.


Thank you Jeannette and Sassafras. Things sure are blooming well this spring. 
Best of luck with the house sale Jeannette, and continued healing Sassafras.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mostly. And I need to get in the shower to go to another funeral today.


I'm sorry, that doesn't do anything to cheer up a day, I sure hope you don't have anymore of those anytime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, I truly am grateful.
> Feel bad at times when I do write on here when I've had a bad day as so many others have even worse situations than mine. But I do feel honestly much better and had a good day yesterday now I'm getting ready for another.
> Off to my friends to help him finish waterproofing his top deck then we are off to Collingwood to look at SUV's. I think he's decided to buy a Toyota, I can't remember the model name but funny it's the one SUV that I really didn't like, lol! Still they are a good make and their warranty it very good. I will suggest we take a second drive in a demo to see how it feels. I found it very hard, oh I don't know how to explain it except to me it felt like I was in an old truck and the springs were broken, lol!
> Ttyl


Good that you are feeling better, I hope that your friend got the SUV he likes and that it turns out more comfortable than it sounds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum's friend's 70th birthday cake set off the fire alarm in the restaurant!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> My mom set off a different kind of alarm on her 70th birthday. She got stopped for speeding on the way to her birthday party. Officer left her off with a warning when he saw that it was indeed her birthday.


 :sm06: Oh dear! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> DSIL had his 40th when they were living in Cairo. The kids insisted on taking a birthday cake in to his office but DD could only rustle up 38 candles so they put 2 sparklers on it to make up the numbers. It set off the fire alarms so the entire company evacuated to the car park according to new guidelines recently instigated by DSIL. Since it was a Thursday afternoon and the start of the Muslim weekend everyone decided it wasn't worth going back in so they all went home. DSIL was not too impressed! :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm06: That had to be a sight! Poor guy, I don't imagine he was very impressed. lolol :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


It's grey but beautiful. 
I had visions of you running from an umbrella. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a visitor today.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today I took off from work a few hours early to let Matthew see his artwork on display at ArtPrize art show. There are over 1200 artists in this show. It was wonderful to take DH to see it as well since he hasn't ever seen Matthew's work on display. We only walked through the one building as DH doesn't get along as well as I do. So far we have seen two venues and some art along the streets. I will return with Matthew, DS#1 and a friend next week. We are so proud of Matthew and make sure he knows how much he is valued.


Perfect mat for your beautiful drawing, Matthew!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan,thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


The response of what choice do you have is what Mum says about being left with 9 children under 16 when Dad died and then in later years seeing 3 of her children dying and another one with the same condition.
However some don't cope when faced with those situations so strength of character does come into.

Glad they worked out what was going on with your DH- the defib/pacemaker will be a relief to you both I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks maybe it's a little better this morning ????????we have finally turned the corner. He just said he's wondering if he picked up the nasty obviously drug resistant bug when he visited his friend who had the stroke when he was in Saskatoon hospital


Praying that he has turned the corner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I can't get many socks done like you, if I go back every time. I need to finish the heels on all four socks and then take plain knitting along with no thinking part. I need to look for DBL pts this afternoon and get up earlier than DH to have no interruptions and just get the heels done. They are really not hard. I just get interrupted many times mid row, mid stitch and have to jump to meet demands of DH. The dementia is good other than that not angry etc. just wants me to jump. lol I guess it really isn't any different except before I would say let me finish this row or section. Now he can't wait, no patience.


Here is the link to all the workshops. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html#2395813

Here is the link to Margarets socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240767-1.html

Sam's workshop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163133-1.html
Hope those help you out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm also bad at spelling but good at math


And I'm bad at both


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it doesn't get any worse.
> We actually have sun today but the forcast says rain tomorrow, snow Friday????????& -5C/23F. I was out in the garden all morning, brought in thevonions, bundled them & hung in the greenhouse to dry. I dug the last 2 Hills of late potatoes & went through the potatoe patch & threw an extra shovel of dirt on any that had potatoes peeking through, it's much to muddy to dig them & I don't have time today anyway
> Good thing I picked the last of the good corn a few days ago. #@&# raccoon has visited & made a mess


Okay, it's way to early for those temps, good grief. 
I had a racoon scare the bejeebers out of my once, and I scared the bejeebers out of him at the same time, after that, I put a bungee cord over the trash can so that they couldn't get in there. lol But boy, he shot out and across the yard at record speed. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I actually tried to catch it, but it shot past me!????????????


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: Oh the visuals on that!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


I can't blame you, he was not a good teacher. 
My senior year of highschool(grade 12), my English teacher got mad at me over my final score, I got the highest grade in class (above her honors students even), and she knew I hadn't studied, told me I should have gotten better grades all year instead of just floating through, I told her that she should have listened to me at the beginning of the year when I asked to be in the honors class, that I'd already done all of the work that she was teaching for the last 3 yrs. She did have the grace to blush and agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have never taken a class or workshop, on here I tried to go back and check. . .It seems complicated to find the workshop and info. I saw Sam also has a workshop on wingspan that I would like, too difficult to find that workshop right now also or how much yarn is needed. Do you buy pattern and then go to workshop? Is the pattern on the workshop?


Under my posts is a link to the workshops (Make sure you click on the KP link). Scroll through the page it takes you to and then simply click on the workshop you are looking for. This link will enable you to see the whole list.
All workshops are different as taken by different people. But most have the pattern either there or a link to it. The pattern can't be posted itself due to copyright issues unless the pattern has been written by the person posting it, it is a generic pattern that anyone could have written or the owner of the copyright has given permission for the pattern to posted in its entirety. Hence most workshops require each person to purchase there own pattern (many of them are actually free but some do need to be paid for).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ok this is good to know.....I actually like working with the thinner yarns so I guess I should just bite the bullet and get going....I have sock yarn in the house.... next weekend my DH is gone from Friday to Sunday, so I'm going to work on the socks then...no interruptions or distractions....I hope ????


Have a read of the introductions to either of my sock workshops as a lot the information in there applies to socks no matter what method you are using.
The heel can be worked just as easily on DPNs as circulars (can be used for cuff down as well). The toe cast on is very hard to do on DPNs so DPNs work best for cuff down. If you have a circular of the right size you can use it just to start and then go straight to DPNs.
The rest of the pattern can be worked on DPNs with minimal adjustment needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So do u use the needle size recommended on the ball band? I usually have to go down a size or even 2 for any knitting I do..so probably go down in size for socks too? I saw that Margaret doesn't do a swatch...if I don't have to that would be super, but I will if need be......oh and what pattern do u use?


I usually go down a needle size or two as well so if you use 0 or 1 for the socks would be best though a 2 would be OK especially for a trial pair (or a slightly thicker feeling yarn).
I don't do a swatch because it needs to be done in the round to be any point doing it. By the time you cast on enough stitches for a swatch you will have almost as many stitches as you need for a swatch. So you don't have much more knitting to do and when you get the right needle you don't then need to pull it out and start again.
I'm also lazy so tend to just use whichever needle size I have in that range free- socks stretch so size isn't vital. I do at times need to pull out what I have done and start again becuase the yarn doesn't suit the needle size I pulled out. But I have got a lot more socks knitted by not swatching than if for every sock I first knitted a swatch. 
And if you have to buy the needles changing them is not really an easy option especially if you are unsure whether they will get much use.

As to needle size on the band- depends on whether they are giving the needle size for fingering weight or for working socks. And most labels don't tell you which. 
Need a smaller needle size than would normally use for the yarn weight so use my sizes as a guide for you or drop a size or two from what the pattern says. But for early socks that are plain my sizes will be fine. Once you add patterns sometimes you need to vary the size of the needle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to here husband is doing fine , sounds like the same kind of device as my husband has


I thought it sounded the same with the defib in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today I took off from work a few hours early to let Matthew see his artwork on display at ArtPrize art show. There are over 1200 artists in this show. It was wonderful to take DH to see it as well since he hasn't ever seen Matthew's work on display. We only walked through the one building as DH doesn't get along as well as I do. So far we have seen two venues and some art along the streets. I will return with Matthew, DS#1 and a friend next week. We are so proud of Matthew and make sure he knows how much he is valued.


That's great! I'm glad DH could go too, and see it, I bet it was exciting for Matthew to have him with you. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Fantastic photos!!!!

Mary, definitely praying you don't come down with anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today I took off from work a few hours early to let Matthew see his artwork on display at ArtPrize art show. There are over 1200 artists in this show. It was wonderful to take DH to see it as well since he hasn't ever seen Matthew's work on display. We only walked through the one building as DH doesn't get along as well as I do. So far we have seen two venues and some art along the streets. I will return with Matthew, DS#1 and a friend next week. We are so proud of Matthew and make sure he knows how much he is valued.


I'm so glad your DH finally gets to see Matthew's work displayed! I know you are all very proud of Matthew, as are we.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


They sound beautiful. 
Hopefully you aren't being hit by the storm that seems to be pummeling the rest of the islands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


That is great work! Matthew, nice to see you again. Mary and family are always in my prayers, and will add healing to it. And all of the rest of you are also in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


I am so glad you are okay. It sounds like the whole floor in that room needs replaced, not done in bits and pieces, to be safe. Please stay safe, re the neighboring house. That is really scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


 :sm06: I'm glad you are okay! That could have been bad, well, if it was a porch, hopefully it's not on the second story, so you wouldn't have far to go, but I do think you are in need of bubble wrap before you do yourself damage. 
:sm06: OMG!! I hope that they turned right around and left immediately, good thing you have big dogs, not that they'd have chased them off, if they're like mine, they'd have helped them steal the family silver(if I had any) for a pat. :sm16: 
Good idea to stay anonymous. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So happy to see Matthew with his art work. Glad you posted it for us.
> Gwennie, scary that you almost fell from the ladder. So glad you were able to keep yourself from harm. I know how those old homes are. My sister in SD lives in the second oldest home in the town, complete with square nails. They have done a lot of work on the home, and it is beautiful and well cared for now. It has a beautiful oak stairway that we so enjoy and is on a double lot. Have you ever looked at the abstract of deeds and seen everyone who has owned your home at one time? I think you will find it interesting reading.
> Penny beagle just home from having to nasty tumors removed from her ear. Histology will tell us whether malignant or not. She is still very wobbly but I am glad she is home. I think I can recover her just fine. Smoke still heavy over the Hobble Creek area and fire not contained. We are continuing to watch and be ready. They do have the one southerly coming slowly under control.
> Enjoying the company here and the beautiful knitting. So fun!


Continuing prayers that the fires will soon be under control/ put out, and that you will remain safe. Also prayers that Penny's tumors will not be malignant.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


Wonderful that you could help Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


Great news! Prayers said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry, that doesn't do anything to cheer up a day, I sure hope you don't have anymore of those anytime soon.


Thanks. I hope not, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So happy to see Matthew with his art work. Glad you posted it for us.
> Gwennie, scary that you almost fell from the ladder. So glad you were able to keep yourself from harm. I know how those old homes are. My sister in SD lives in the second oldest home in the town, complete with square nails. They have done a lot of work on the home, and it is beautiful and well cared for now. It has a beautiful oak stairway that we so enjoy and is on a double lot. Have you ever looked at the abstract of deeds and seen everyone who has owned your home at one time? I think you will find it interesting reading.
> Penny beagle just home from having to nasty tumors removed from her ear. Histology will tell us whether malignant or not. She is still very wobbly but I am glad she is home. I think I can recover her just fine. Smoke still heavy over the Hobble Creek area and fire not contained. We are continuing to watch and be ready. They do have the one southerly coming slowly under control.
> Enjoying the company here and the beautiful knitting. So fun!


Glad that the southerly one is getting closer to being contained, hopefully the other will be soon also. 
Good that Penny is home, poor thing, hopefully they are benign and nothing that needs worry. 
I found the old land title that my great great grandfather I think it was, had on his land, as well as the old brand licenses, and even found a few old bank notes, they were fascinating. I gave them to my Aunt to look at and never got them back before she passed and my cousin's wife took it all, every last photo and everything, my aunt and I were going to go through them and I was going to keep the titles and such, oh well, nothing to be done about it now. I am going to tell her I want copies of them though, or the originals, either one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


Oh she's so life like, can you just see her panting?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


I'm so glad that you and Julie have each other, and so close too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for all good news in the next couple of days.


Thank you very much, and for you too, for a quick sell. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


How pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a visitor today.


Yes you did, and what a visitor, great you were able to get a photo. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news! Prayers said.


Thank you very much. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine what the view must be from 'my apt'? --- sam



thewren said:


> well - that is good to know - i would want 'my apartment' to get wet. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you noticed pages all about me -- don't worry about it Maatje - you post all you want to. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Ok this is embarrassing a whole page of just me...I better get back to work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh, that is good to know. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't worry "your apartment" has a 2 lane road, a car park and about 10 feet of prom infront of it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great picture - good luck Matthew. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how exciting - we have another baby - may we ask her name. we like to keep track of all the knitting tea party's babies - we have quite a few. would you please post a picture of the christening outfit and your shawl and hat. we love pictures as you already probably know. good to hear from you. --- sam



aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i glad you weren't hurt. i hope they do something about the people in the house - you don't need stranger just walking into your house. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hear him breathe. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was lovely of you to do julie's towel laundry. i hope she can get a plumber soon. beef casserole sounds good. --- sam



Fan said:


> Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries. 

Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers on the way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's terrible - glad you got some anyhow. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Did they ever culture??? different antibiotics treat different bacteria. Is it drug resistant Staph? Hospitals are full of it.


No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wishing Matthew the best of luck in contest, and that Mary will feel better soon.


From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


Welcome to the tea party. How old is your daughter? Your projects sound lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it.  I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


I'm glad you caught yourself & didn't get hurt.
I hope the investigation gets rid of the trouble makers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


That's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


I hope all goes well with both houses


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's grey but beautiful.
> I had visions of you running from an umbrella. :sm23:


Umbrellas can be really dangerous in a storm. We were at swimming lessons one summer & a sudden storm came up, there were several umbrellas on the beach for shade, one hit an old woman, knocked her flat????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's way to early for those temps, good grief.
> I had a racoon scare the bejeebers out of my once, and I scared the bejeebers out of him at the same time, after that, I put a bungee cord over the trash can so that they couldn't get in there. lol But boy, he shot out and across the yard at record speed. :sm23:


They are cute to look at but so destructive & if they get in a grain bin will destroy the whole thing with their terrible poop???? one of my cousins was hunting ***** & climbed up a tree to shake one out, it jumped him, knocked him from the tree & broke his back. He wasn't found for several days, before the days of cell phone & died , he was only 36 & unmarried. My uncles started looking for him when his dog returned home without him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a read of the introductions to either of my sock workshops as a lot the information in there applies to socks no matter what method you are using.
> The heel can be worked just as easily on DPNs as circulars (can be used for cuff down as well). The toe cast on is very hard to do on DPNs so DPNs work best for cuff down. If you have a circular of the right size you can use it just to start and then go straight to DPNs.
> The rest of the pattern can be worked on DPNs with minimal adjustment needed.


I do the toe cast on on DPNs, a bit tricky but doable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


Nice you got a bunch of strawberries but I can't understand why anyone would tamper with food, how crazy! Home made ice cream is so good. I make raspberry but haven't done strawberry. I've never had gelato,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice you got a bunch of strawberries but I can't understand why anyone would tamper with food, how crazy! Home made ice cream is so good. I make raspberry but haven't done strawberry. I've never had gelato,


They have arrested a boy for doing some of the tampering, but more arrests are pending as they think others are copy catting, doing apples and bananas.
Even our supermarkets over in NZ here have withdrawn Aussie strawberries this week. Absolutely devastating for farmers over there. 
Gelato is an Italian ice cream, very good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, nice you were able to give Julie a helping hand. I hope the washer fix isn’t too expensive, Julie.
Jeanette, I’m surprised to see a fox in the city. DS was saying he saw a silver fox when he went to town this morning, all black except the tip of his tail. 
We went to Lloydminster this afternoon. I went to Michaels while DH had his U/S. They sure have some nice new cake type yarns, beautiful & soft, great colors . I was very restrained, I’d gone in for some dishcloth cotton yarn that was on sale & only bought 1 skein of yarn in some pretty fall colors that will look really good with my sister red hair & I used my 60% off coupon for it so a while $4.
We went to DHs cousins house to see his aunt & uncle who are visiting for BC & ended up staying for supper. I hope to have them over here before they go home to get together with ither cousins here. Will see how DH is feeling & see what I can organize.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


Wonderful that you are able to put away so many strawberries, they will be lovely in the coming months.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers on the way. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


That's great, now to healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well with both houses


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Umbrellas can be really dangerous in a storm. We were at swimming lessons one summer & a sudden storm came up, there were several umbrellas on the beach for shade, one hit an old woman, knocked her flat????


 :sm06: That would be funny if it weren't so dangerous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cute to look at but so destructive & if they get in a grain bin will destroy the whole thing with their terrible poop???? one of my cousins was hunting ***** & climbed up a tree to shake one out, it jumped him, knocked him from the tree & broke his back. He wasn't found for several days, before the days of cell phone & died , he was only 36 & unmarried. My uncles started looking for him when his dog returned home without him


They can do so much damage. 
How horrible, that poor man, that had to be a horrible way to die.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> They have arrested a boy for doing some of the tampering, but more arrests are pending as they think others are copy catting, doing apples and bananas.
> Even our supermarkets over in NZ here have withdrawn Aussie strawberries this week. Absolutely devastating for farmers over there.
> Gelato is an Italian ice cream, very good too.


So sad, and worse yet that there is copycatting going on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's brilliant!!!!! :sm24:


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Good luck Mathew , 
Mary hope you feel better soon????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


They arre very pretty Fan lovely colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a visitor today.


Hes having a good look round ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> their home may be on a multiple listing so other realtors can show it - more chance to it to be sold quickly. --- sam


Here it is the agent/s we have the place listed with who show them around. And increasingly these days only one agent. The buyers look online (well some still use the paper) and then contact the agent of the seller to see the place. Though these days Open Inspections are common when the house is open for around 45 minutes and the agent is there to show everyone who turns up through. And then if interested usually request to see it again, and occasionally people will ask to come through without going to an open.
So if you are looking to buy you get the papers out and line up the opens worth going to. Does enable you to see a number of places in a day and get a good feel for them. But as you need to give contact details you then get contacted by them in the following week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


Hope they catch whoever it was


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> As a former 'remedial' (not the PC word nowadays!) teacher I'm convinced you are either a natural speller to whom it comes easily with little thought or need for rules, or you are not! I fall into the latter category and have become a really good proof reader through always checking my own work - I can't always tell you how to spell the word in question correctly, but I will know it's wrong! I am very phonetical and still can't write words like Wednesday without hearing Wed - nes - day in my head, or Feb - roo - ary, or even k - nitting! My biggest problems came with kids who were intellectually challenged and couldn't remember those rules of spelling which do work....my beloved CRAFT groups!


I struggle with Wednesday as well. When I have two vowels together I often forget which order they go in. Finally learnt their and there as an adult when told there was place related hence 'here' and not here then heir. Desert /dessert I think was on KP! dessert has two ss and you always want more dessert but you don't want more desert.

Two little ones will be turning up soon- parents getting tax done and didn't think two kids running (well crawling in the case of one) round would be conducive to getting sorted quickly. So they will also stay for tea. Have mince on and will just cook some pasta when Vicky gets back here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


Glad to hear the antibiotics are working , hope it heals quickly without anymore problems


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had lots of spelling classes and spelling bees and I think we learned rules and also memorized those words that didn't fit into the rules. It's a discipline that today's youth won't have because of spell check. Is spelling a separated class there?


We had seperate spelling lessons but I still can't spell. And we did times tables repeatedly as well and I still don't know them. So when the teachers or schooling systems of today are blamed for kids inability to spell or learn their times tables I always think of me who was taught under the old system. And I was a student who worked. 
As to whether spelling is a seperate class now I have no idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, not a pc word at all these days..I agree that spelling g seems to be an innate thing.... the daughter just above the one with the spelling issues could spell at a grade 12level when she was in 4th grade. She loves to find spelling errors in advertisements and signs.... was always kind of hard on the daughter who had to work super hard at anything she did and a son just above her - the 2 of them ended up in the same grade.....was not good for my son...but hard to keep the daughter back ....


Maryanne can remember Vicky Vicky bringing home a piece of work on volcanoes that she had researched in Reception (1st year of school) and thinking she's younger than me and I can't do that. Maryanne's first teacher said to me you do know she didn't have to start school until she was 6 didn't you? Clearly thinking I had just started her becuase she was 5. Yes I said but I didn't think having them in the same year was a good idea. Fortunately there will 2 school years between E & G though I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Great photo of Matthew standing so proudly beside his picture. Lovely picture too, I hope he does well against so many other artists.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


Thank goodness you managed to save yourself from any injury. I don't remember reading anything about your neighbouring house being used as a recovery house before but I hope the authorities will come and investigate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


I love it. I've never seen Molly beagle but I bet she looked just like this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


I saw a report of this on our TV news a few nights ago. What a sick thing to do, I hope they find the culprit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


What a relief!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes they are made with the jalapeños - my sil makes a mixture of cream cheese and grated cheddar. Slit the pepper in half and either take out the seeds or if you like things crazy hot, (my sil is half Hispanic )leave them in....stuff full with the cheese mixture and then wrap uncooked bacon around. Bake in oven at 350 until bacon is done and cheese has melted and peppers are soft. Funny story...I actually made them myself one year before said sil came on the scene. We had some of the kids over as well as a family friend....turns out the jalapeños we grow are hotter than those in the store, ( maybe cause we don't water as much as commercial?) and I had 3 grown men in the kitchen fighting over the milk ???? I was smart and after I saw their reaction I declined to taste. I think one of the guys when he makes them might put some bread crumbs in the cheese mixture to keep it from getting so runny....can't remember. Only make them once or so in a season so hard to recall exact recipe.


Thanks for the recipe. I bought a pack of home grown ("hedge veg" which is where amateur gardeners put excess produce at the roadside for sale on an honesty box system) medium-hot red peppers, so will try it out today. I like a bit of heat but need to be able to detect the background flavour too, so think this could become a standard recipe if it works for me. We do stuff and bake sweet peppers, just haven't used the hot ones yet.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I won't give up but I could be bald by the time I have anything resembling a cloud ????


Can you use the shape the weather forecasters use on their maps? It would be recognised as a symbol, rather than trying to make a 'real' one? Just don't give yourself a thundering headache :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


Fingers crossed for Christopher's house to rent quickly and for your friend to get her house.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's an interesting question. To me, NZ is a very "clean" country without all the air pollution we have here. A moderate climate, green, and lots of space. I know there are mountains on the South Island but really know very little about the North, in fact I probably don't know much at all about NZ!


As a youngster I used to think of NZ as a very empty rural version of our UK dairying farmland with a mild climate as many farmer's sons emigrated to farm there in the 1950s and so sent pictures and stories of their new life there. So, until more recently I didn't think of earthquakes, or mountain ranges, tho' I expected there were mountainous regions somewhere. Since Lord of the Rings the Southern Alps have come to represent NZ in many people's heads along with the AllBlacks and Maori arts and traditions. It's also common to think that you are situated just off the coast of Australia! And there's an idea that you are just like an idealised British community with the old values of the past, seen through rose tinted glasses of course.

Oh, and New Zealand lamb was always very popular and very good, especially around Easter time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go TNS
> 
> Pepper Poppers
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for seeking out a recipe for me, Sam. After not knowing what they were I now I have two!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you imagine what the view must be from 'my apt'? --- sam


Something like this.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: I'm sorry, Julie, but I have to agree with Kathy on this one. Many people just don't have an option. Those who depend on public transportation loose that option, as public transportation shuts down, so is not available. Including taxis, even if they had the $$ for one. And as I said in an earlier comment, ALL emergency medical and first responders are REQUIRED to stay. On the other hand, you are correct for those who can, and are told it's manditory, should. But we can not use a blanket statement for the rest. And you can send me there right with her if you like, if that is how you feel. I try not to comment in these situations, but this I can not let pass.


So sorry this has got a little heated, it's rather like the comments we get here about Mountain Rescue and Lifeboat volunteers being put in danger by members of the public who (in some cases) have put themselves in danger by being ill prepared or ignoring warnings. I realise this is not quite the same as being in a hurricane zone, but there are many good reasons on both sides of the argument, and unless you abolish the right to decide for yourself, there's no easy answer, and there are bound to be lives put at risk. Looking back at Alderney's history in WW2 gives a distressing example of how hard the decision to leave was. The population was given 1 day's notice to prepare for evacuation by ship, only one suitcase per person, no animals, and all but one family left. The Germans moved in for the next 5 years, and the family who stayed were very badly regarded by the returnees, who found their homes wrecked and the island desecrated by many ugly defensive concrete structures. Heartbreaking, and I'm sure some must have regretted leaving. Many never returned.

SAM, SORRY! I've only just read your request to let this drop after posting it, but have decided to leave it. I do hope that is not regarded as being rude, as it's not intended.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Storm Ali is blowing up a hoolie here today. I had to go grocery shopping this morning and was chased up the Main Street by a broken umbrella! One of my friends took this photo of the front this morning - believe it or not it is actually a colour photograph, just a grey day!


 :sm06:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my best Eliza Doolittle impersonation:
> 
> 'Wouldn't that be luverly'.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

:sm04: what’s poor old Coventry done to deserve all the folk sent there?? :sm16:

(Re Julie’s comment on Hori)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, praying pace maker corrects fibrillation.


Ditto....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is fun to watch him try new things and figure them out. He has opened up more in communicating with people as he feels appreciated and respected. He didn't have that feeling while in school which is so sad. I am glad to have gotten him through school and now into life and dealing with people who truly appreciate him and the talents he has. I can never tell you how instrumental this group was in turning him around and helping him to feel valued. I love to see him trying new ideas and continuing to develop his talents.


I admire the way in which you support Matthew whilst helping him develop more independence. I'm not sure I could cope with all the worries this must cause you! He is certainly loved and appreciated amongst us here, and I think I speak for everyone in saying that we too feel very proud of his progress which you share with us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I actually tried to catch it, but it shot past me!????????????


Oh my! :sm06: LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


Good for you!! :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wishing Matthew the best of luck in contest, and that Mary will feel better soon.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


Oh my goodness, so glad you didnt hurt yourself and that DH has fixed the problem. And I hope the authorities can sort out that neighboring house.. very scary and not good at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


That was nice of you to do Julie's washing for her. Sorry to hear she needs a plumber to fix it, what a pain. You are both so lucky you have each other so close by.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today I took off from work a few hours early to let Matthew see his artwork on display at ArtPrize art show. There are over 1200 artists in this show. It was wonderful to take DH to see it as well since he hasn't ever seen Matthew's work on display. We only walked through the one building as DH doesn't get along as well as I do. So far we have seen two venues and some art along the streets. I will return with Matthew, DS#1 and a friend next week. We are so proud of Matthew and make sure he knows how much he is valued.


How really special for your DH to see Matthew's work on display as He has never seen it displayed before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


The bird is so stately and elegant. Well done Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


That sound like the floor might need a good checking if it has happened twice now.
Worrying about the unlicensed place next to you and the risk it is putting you at with one having come into your place already.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is hard to fathom any problem that has that serious (and permanent) solution in someone's mind. My nephew's son did the same and was fatal. It will haunt my nephew and his former wife forever .


Suicide, especially in men seems to be getting more common, almost an epidemic. When I think back I've personally known only one girl (I worked with her, but this was after she left) and three men, and been aquainted with quite a number of other men or their immediate families. One boy in my daughter's school class committed suicide one evening after school, a real horror story for all his friends and classmates. It's still not really understood why this seems the only way of escape, and is so hard on those left behind, tho' it seems that the suicide thinks that everyone would be better off without them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay you two, I love you both, so neither one of you leave!!!!! And I think we all feel that way, we miss you both if your gone for any time, for any reason.
> Group hug, we all need it, all of us. {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}


Very well said, Poledra. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Continuing prayers that the fires will soon be under control/ put out, and that you will remain safe. Also prayers that Penny's tumors will not be malignant.


thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. Fires continue to rage but so far are kept on the flip side of our mountain. Penny is home and was anxious to eat this morning..a good sign. I am keeping her on her pain meds as they did a wide excision to make sure they got all of the tumor. 
Prayers that the homes quickly sell and for all to have a quiet and wonderful day. So kind of you, Fan, to do Julie's towels a very kind thing. Beautiful spring flowers.. brightened my day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cute to look at but so destructive & if they get in a grain bin will destroy the whole thing with their terrible poop???? one of my cousins was hunting ***** & climbed up a tree to shake one out, it jumped him, knocked him from the tree & broke his back. He wasn't found for several days, before the days of cell phone & died , he was only 36 & unmarried. My uncles started looking for him when his dog returned home without him


How awful. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> They have arrested a boy for doing some of the tampering, but more arrests are pending as they think others are copy catting, doing apples and bananas.
> Even our supermarkets over in NZ here have withdrawn Aussie strawberries this week. Absolutely devastating for farmers over there.
> Gelato is an Italian ice cream, very good too.


Yes very devastating for the poor farmers... it seems there have been quite a few copy cats this week. There have been 2 reports this week in my city of needles found in apples... getting beyond ridiculous. One 12 year old girl (cant remember where from) has admitted to one offence as a prank and is awaiting youth justice... good grief. How stupid and dangerous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


Here they are have been pulled from some shelves but others are still selling them for normal prices. Meant to get some today but forgot while I was out! My niece cooked some muffins the other day which will be good for E & G as they have very little sugar. Main ingredients are Weet Bix, strawberries and bananas. Thought I would cook some and freeze them for an easy snack for the kids.

Gordon got the little plastic table he was pushing stuck today- and then I watched him problem solve his way out of the situation. E was a long time before she could get herself out of a spot like that. Had a nice few hours with them and their parents for about the time.
They have 2 days now to spend mainly on preparing the house for Gs birthday party on Sunday. His birthday is Tuesday which is a really busy day for both of them so they are just going to treat Sunday as his birthday. Told Vicky that Gordon's present can't be ready for Sunday. Will still have 2 days of knitting to go. On track to finish on his birthday (still have some ends to deal with but most done and knitting totally up to date.

I had a second dolls pusher so got it down today for G. Said shall we give that to G and you keep yours? No lets swap she said :sm02: . So as G won't care why not swap I figured? As long as she is happy to stay swapped when both are there. As will happen for 4 weeks from some time in October.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Suicide, especially in men seems to be getting more common, almost an epidemic. When I think back I've personally known only one girl (I worked with her, but this was after she left) and three men, and been aquainted with quite a number of other men or their immediate families. One boy in my daughter's school class committed suicide one evening after school, a real horror story for all his friends and classmates. It's still not really understood why this seems the only way of escape, and is so hard on those left behind, tho' it seems that the suicide thinks that everyone would be better off without them.


Just down the road from me is a secondary school. I noticed as I drove past during the summer holidays, a growing number of flowers being left in the fence and assumed someone from the school must have died. It was only a few weeks ago when I walked past that I stopped to look at them and read one message saying "Max I didn't know you were unhappy". How sad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


Having it draining must be really uncomfortable but now that it has burst it should settle and be OK soonish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> As a youngster I used to think of NZ as a very empty rural version of our UK dairying farmland with a mild climate as many farmer's sons emigrated to farm there in the 1950s and so sent pictures and stories of their new life there. So, until more recently I didn't think of earthquakes, or mountain ranges, tho' I expected there were mountainous regions somewhere. Since Lord of the Rings the Southern Alps have come to represent NZ in many people's heads along with the AllBlacks and Maori arts and traditions. It's also common to think that you are situated just off the coast of Australia! And there's an idea that you are just like an idealised British community with the old values of the past, seen through rose tinted glasses of course.
> 
> Oh, and New Zealand lamb was always very popular and very good, especially around Easter time.


Well NZ is closer to Sydney and Melbourne than Perth is so it is near the coast of Australia. For us in Adelaide about 1/2 hour further to NZ than Perth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes very devastating for the poor farmers... it seems there have been quite a few copy cats this week. There have been 2 reports this week in my city of needles found in apples... getting beyond ridiculous. One 12 year old girl (cant remember where from) has admitted to one offence as a prank and is awaiting youth justice... good grief. How stupid and dangerous.


Not all 12 year olds would really understand that it is dangerous rather than a harmless prank. They would know they shouldn't do it but may not be able to grasp why.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad he is feeling better. Must have been great when the abscess broke and the pressure was relieved.


Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not learn that Strawberry Shortcake was a deSSert and also had two esses until I was 40. I could never understand when I needed help spelling a word and would be told to look it up in the dictionary. 


darowil said:


> I struggle with Wednesday as well. When I have two vowels together I often forget which order they go in. Finally learnt their and there as an adult when told there was place related hence 'here' and not here then heir. Desert /dessert I think was on KP! dessert has two ss and you always want more dessert but you don't want more desert
> little ones will be turning up soon- parents getting tax done and didn't think two kids running (well crawling in the case of one) round would be conducive to getting sorted quickly. So they will also stay for tea. Have mince on and will just cook some pasta when Vicky gets back here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


That's awesome news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tonight E came up to me and said I need something warm on but not my socks or shoes. But what else do you want. And Vicky said just as I was jumping up 'you don't have any slippers here'. So in I came with slippers- she put them on and very happy. The refused to take them off to go home. Vicky told her that she could get carried to the car and then would need to give them back. Brett missed that and said in the car they can go back tomorrow (David is going round to help them with some painting while the kids are in childcare. Vicky has had a week off and Brett taking tomorrow off). Vicky said you were going to take them off in the car, 'Daddy said they can go back tomorrow'. So they have gone home with her. No idea why she didn't just ask for slippers! and getting too smart with her Daddy said... Daddy did say she was right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tonight E came up to me and said I need something warm on but not my socks or shoes. But what else do you want. And Vicky said just as I was jumping up 'you don't have any slippers here'. So in I came with slippers- she put them on and very happy. The refused to take them off to go home. Vicky told her that she could get carried to the car and then would need to give them back. Brett missed that and said in the car they can go back tomorrow (David is going round to help them with some painting while the kids are in childcare. Vicky has had a week off and Brett taking tomorrow off). Vicky said you were going to take them off in the car, 'Daddy said they can go back tomorrow'. So they have gone home with her. No idea why she didn't just ask for slippers! and getting too smart with her Daddy said... Daddy did say she was right.


LOL. Very special to be allowed to have something that usually is at your place to go home with her for a whole night and day. Ask me how I know...haha.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Wishing Matthew well,and Mary as well. Hope she feels better soon....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


Sounds lovely.....you are very busy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Very special to be allowed to have something that usually is at your place to go home with her for a whole night and day. Ask me how I know...haha.


They are so cute aren't they (well most of the time!)?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


Old houses have character! Glad you weren't hurt, that could have turned out badly for you. Good they allowed you to remain anonymous- not quite undertanding what type of house the neighbors place is....sounds rather sketchy tho....hope you get good answers next week.....stay safe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So happy to see Matthew with his art work. Glad you posted it for us.
> Gwennie, scary that you almost fell from the ladder. So glad you were able to keep yourself from harm. I know how those old homes are. My sister in SD lives in the second oldest home in the town, complete with square nails. They have done a lot of work on the home, and it is beautiful and well cared for now. It has a beautiful oak stairway that we so enjoy and is on a double lot. Have you ever looked at the abstract of deeds and seen everyone who has owned your home at one time? I think you will find it interesting reading.
> Penny beagle just home from having to nasty tumors removed from her ear. Histology will tell us whether malignant or not. She is still very wobbly but I am glad she is home. I think I can recover her just fine. Smoke still heavy over the Hobble Creek area and fire not contained. We are continuing to watch and be ready. They do have the one southerly coming slowly under control.
> Enjoying the company here and the beautiful knitting. So fun!


Poor Penny, hope it isn't anything serious....glad at least one of the fires seems to becoming more under control....what you and us and the folks in California need is a few days of solid rain....that would certainly help the firefighters....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


Just love it....makes me want to grab and scratch her behind the ears....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Been busy since daybreak today, got some housework done early then had a call from Julie. Her washing machine is out of action, needing a plumber to fix a leak, so I whizzed round and picked up her towel laundry and got it done here. Then took it back to her and went on for our own groceries. It is a lovely spring day so got into garden and weeded a bit. Whew do I need a break. Just gone midday so lunch is needed, and a good cuppa before putting a beef casserole in to slow cook this afternoon.


Oh dear, hope the leak is not too expensive to fix.....sounds like you had a very busy and productive day... both my DH and I woke up before the birds this morning- both wide awake at 4...gave up at 5 and now sitting here with my cup of coffee.... I think a nap will be in order for both of us today......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, if you all will send up a few prayers for a couple really good things please, first, we signed a realtor to rent out Christopher's house and she may have a guy signing the lease tomorrow, but he has another place to look at first, then he'll decide, hopefully he chooses ours; second, my neighbor moving to Ohio went house hunting this week and has a house under contract and the inspection is set for tomorrow, so hoping that all goes well and she has a house to move into, it's really pretty, she sent me a pic text.
> Thanks a bunch, you all are the best, and I did tell her you all said congrats on the job back when, and she said thank you all so much, don't remember if I told you all that or not.
> Now to see how far behind I am, and eventually get off my hinney and go do some more painting in the bedroom, ah well, once started it has to be finished. lol


Well that would be wonderful to have the house rented out.... and hopefully the neighbor will get the house she wants....sounds like a super move for her....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


How gorgeous! Do they grow outside by you or is it a house plant?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a visitor today.


Ha! That's a fun visitor!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's way to early for those temps, good grief.
> I had a racoon scare the bejeebers out of my once, and I scared the bejeebers out of him at the same time, after that, I put a bungee cord over the trash can so that they couldn't get in there. lol But boy, he shot out and across the yard at record speed. :sm23:


???? we had a visitor in our yard last night also, but a very smelly one....I wondered if he had sprayed as the smell was quite strong, but DH didn't think so as by this morning it had dissipated. We once had a skunk fall down our basement window well, the stench was almost unbearable. My DH put a plank into it so the critter could get out and by morning it was gone, although we ended up having to air out the house and even our clothes picked up the smell...????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I usually go down a needle size or two as well so if you use 0 or 1 for the socks would be best though a 2 would be OK especially for a trial pair (or a slightly thicker feeling yarn).
> I don't do a swatch because it needs to be done in the round to be any point doing it. By the time you cast on enough stitches for a swatch you will have almost as many stitches as you need for a swatch. So you don't have much more knitting to do and when you get the right needle you don't then need to pull it out and start again.
> I'm also lazy so tend to just use whichever needle size I have in that range free- socks stretch so size isn't vital. I do at times need to pull out what I have done and start again becuase the yarn doesn't suit the needle size I pulled out. But I have got a lot more socks knitted by not swatching than if for every sock I first knitted a swatch.
> And if you have to buy the needles changing them is not really an easy option especially if you are unsure whether they will get much use.
> ...


Thank you for all this....appreciate it.....read through all your instructions in the workshop once and will do more...I do have loads of needle sizes - like your idea on swatching! Makes sense....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras, thanks but Still not sure if it is being used as a recovery house but at least it is now being investigated. I'm to call back the end of next week to see if the investigation is finalized or not.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, im sure Joyce will cherish Matthews drawing of her fur baby. Glad you didnt hurt yourself. Glad home wont be recovery house.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic photos!!!!
> 
> Mary, definitely praying you don't come down with anything.


Yes, apparently whatever is going around is pretty nasty....oldest daughter and her family all got it, except the oldest one..he's almost 7 and now another son and daughter in the opposite side of the state are coming down with it....they all seem to be having this respiratory thing....no vomiting so that's good....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad that the southerly one is getting closer to being contained, hopefully the other will be soon also.
> Good that Penny is home, poor thing, hopefully they are benign and nothing that needs worry.
> I found the old land title that my great great grandfather I think it was, had on his land, as well as the old brand licenses, and even found a few old bank notes, they were fascinating. I gave them to my Aunt to look at and never got them back before she passed and my cousin's wife took it all, every last photo and everything, my aunt and I were going to go through them and I was going to keep the titles and such, oh well, nothing to be done about it now. I am going to tell her I want copies of them though, or the originals, either one.


Hope you at least get some photo copies....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


Good news! Hope he heals very quickly...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are cute to look at but so destructive & if they get in a grain bin will destroy the whole thing with their terrible poop???? one of my cousins was hunting ***** & climbed up a tree to shake one out, it jumped him, knocked him from the tree & broke his back. He wasn't found for several days, before the days of cell phone & died , he was only 36 & unmarried. My uncles started looking for him when his dog returned home without him


That's horrible!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice you got a bunch of strawberries but I can't understand why anyone would tamper with food, how crazy! Home made ice cream is so good. I make raspberry but haven't done strawberry. I've never had gelato,


Gelato is wonderful....I discovered some salted caramel gelato in our grocery store....I treated myself but decided I better not buy it too often as I have absolutely no self control .....that container just called out my name every time I passed the freezer....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear DH is getting relief and better now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> They have arrested a boy for doing some of the tampering, but more arrests are pending as they think others are copy catting, doing apples and bananas.
> Even our supermarkets over in NZ here have withdrawn Aussie strawberries this week. Absolutely devastating for farmers over there.
> Gelato is an Italian ice cream, very good too.


Why why right? So foolish and destructive!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, nice you were able to give Julie a helping hand. I hope the washer fix isn't too expensive, Julie.
> Jeanette, I'm surprised to see a fox in the city. DS was saying he saw a silver fox when he went to town this morning, all black except the tip of his tail.
> We went to Lloydminster this afternoon. I went to Michaels while DH had his U/S. They sure have some nice new cake type yarns, beautiful & soft, great colors . I was very restrained, I'd gone in for some dishcloth cotton yarn that was on sale & only bought 1 skein of yarn in some pretty fall colors that will look really good with my sister red hair & I used my 60% off coupon for it so a while $4.
> We went to DHs cousins house to see his aunt & uncle who are visiting for BC & ended up staying for supper. I hope to have them over here before they go home to get together with ither cousins here. Will see how DH is feeling & see what I can organize.


Interesting that a silver fox is black..I presume it turns silvery in the winter and hence its name? You were very restrained re the yarn... hope DH feels well enough so you can have your aunt and uncle over ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw this on tv too (re: needles in strawberries). So glad you were able to get such a large quantity. Cutting them up will be a good way to make sure they are "needle free" and will be such a treat to have in months to come.

Fingers crossed on renting Christopher's house (KayeJo) and on selling yours Jeanette.

Lovely mini orchids Fan.



angelam said:


> I saw a report of this on our TV news a few nights ago. What a sick thing to do, I hope they find the culprit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne can remember Vicky Vicky bringing home a piece of work on volcanoes that she had researched in Reception (1st year of school) and thinking she's younger than me and I can't do that. Maryanne's first teacher said to me you do know she didn't have to start school until she was 6 didn't you? Clearly thinking I had just started her becuase she was 5. Yes I said but I didn't think having them in the same year was a good idea. Fortunately there will 2 school years between E & G though I don't think it will be an issue.


Yes, it's hard for those them to see siblings apparently sail through....But then everyone has their issues, just not in the same areas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so funny...thundering headache....LOL


TNS said:


> Can you use the shape the weather forecasters use on their maps? It would be recognised as a symbol, rather than trying to make a 'real' one? Just don't give yourself a thundering headache :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I bought a pack of home grown ("hedge veg" which is where amateur gardeners put excess produce at the roadside for sale on an honesty box system) medium-hot red peppers, so will try it out today. I like a bit of heat but need to be able to detect the background flavour too, so think this could become a standard recipe if it works for me. We do stuff and bake sweet peppers, just haven't used the hot ones yet.


You are welcome...hope you like them....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, glad you were able to help Julie. Horrible about needles in fruit.
Bonnie, glad ne w med working.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> I did not learn that Strawberry Shortcake was a deSSert and also had two esses until I was 40. I could never understand when I needed help spelling a word and would be told to look it up in the dictionary.


And that never made sense to me...having to look it up in the dictionary that is...if you can't spell it correctly why look it up?! And the nonsense of having a kid write out incorrect spelling words a bazillion times is in my opinion so stupid....one teacher had my spelling challenged son write out each spelling word he missed on the test 20x! I was so irate...especially since he had missed at least 10....then he also had the new words to write out 5 x each...but this particular teacher drove me nuts...she sat on her fanny most of the day she never seemed to teach a lesson, just turn to page so and so and get going....the kids had to come up to her desk asking for help...I was in the classroom once when a child went up to her for help in math and her reply was "I give up, you'll have to figure it out yourself" this was 3rd grade...grrrr... as you can see I still fume when I think of her....she was a horrible teacher and fired later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maatje, a recovery house here is a place where adult alcoholics/drug addicts are sent to live via the courts (in most cases)to live while supervised. Most such places have a curfew and residents are allowed in most cases to go to a job during the day but not all. Here in GA they are regulated by the state in licensure and zone by local planning commissions as to where they can be. When I checked with the planning commission, there is only one licensed one in my city/county and one currently being reviewed by the state for licensing. Also, quite often the residents are "sketchy" and have criminal records. 
I am not "anti" recovery houses as everyone needs a second chance. I am very concerned however when the residents have criminal backgrounds, are not supervised and such "homes" used for this do affect the surrounding homes market value negatively.

Re: our house; it does have character for sure. One of the reasons DH has never replaced the entire floor is because it does have character and he has in the past inspected the floor for weak areas. Doubt unless he absolutely has to replace the entire floor that it will ever be done. In regard to him piecing weak areas (Tami's comment) the repairs are done in such a manner that they are safe overall.



Maatje said:


> Old houses have character! Glad you weren't hurt, that could have turned out badly for you. Good they allowed you to remain anonymous- not quite undertanding what type of house the neighbors place is....sounds rather sketchy tho....hope you get good answers next week.....stay safe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are so cute aren't they (well most of the time!)?


Haha yup!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maatje, a recovery house here is a place where adult alcoholics/drug addicts are sent to live via the courts (in most cases)to live while supervised. Most such places have a curfew and residents are allowed in most cases to go to a job during the day but not all. Here in GA they are regulated by the state in licensure and zone by local planning commissions as to where they can be. When I checked with the planning commission, there is only one licensed one in my city/county and one currently being reviewed by the state for licensing. Also, quite often the residents are "sketchy" and have criminal records.
> I am not "anti" recovery houses as everyone needs a second chance. I am very concerned however when the residents have criminal backgrounds, are not supervised and such "homes" used for this do affect the surrounding homes market value negatively.


Ok makes sense.... they have to be licensed here also and yes, everyone needs a second chance but close supervision is needed....and you certainly don't want them wandering into your home uninvited!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was a very good speller but must admit that over the years of using a computer have become a lazy speller.


darowil said:


> We had seperate spelling lessons but I still can't spell. And we did times tables repeatedly as well and I still don't know them. So when the teachers or schooling systems of today are blamed for kids inability to spell or learn their times tables I always think of me who was taught under the old system. And I was a student who worked.
> As to whether spelling is a seperate class now I have no idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have (though no access to it yet after 2 1/2 years) a spelling book. It is alphabetical and so need some idea of how it is spelt. But all it has is a list of words (with definitions etc only when different spellings of words) and so as long as you know the start you can normally find it as easy to read a list of words that doesn't have a lot of information following them. So even if only have a couple of letters can usually still find it. I do miss it- until we moved I kept it in my drawer in the desk so close to hand where I was most likely to be wanting to spell.

And as I seem to say so often must get to bed- though it is only 11 tonight.
Dentist tomorrow for a filling. Then to Maryanne's and we are going to go and see Mamma Mia 2. She suggested that or Johnny English Again. I don't often go to the movies but of those appeal. David suggested Mamma Mia 2 as He would like to see Johnny English Again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


You deserve both. Hope the throat is better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


Always nice to be appreciated. Hope your throat comes to nothing.

Oh dear it's now nearly tomorrow and here I am! Must go now. TTYL.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What a beautiful morning. . .I could hear the Canadian Geese on the river across the street getting ready for their trip, lots of chatter. Sun is trying to come out. i finally got work going on the center block of down the rabbit hole quilt. Hand applique in progress is good also for a take along project. I remembered to start the disc player early so DH is sitting very peacefully listening. . .one of his favorite things, besides eating.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> I kind of do the same thing, Kate:
> man-e-uver.


We were taught to make catchy lines to remember anything including spelling. Associations. . . Glou-ces-ter for spelling but not pronunciation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You deserve both. Hope the throat is better.


It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky 
How's that for service ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


One of our floors in our 1700's house had weakness issues. We had it blocked up from the crawl space and put a hardwood floor over it. Very pretty but, I also loved the old wide pumpkin pine floor. For some reason they only put 1 layer of wood down. Modern floors have at least two layers. (sub floor and real floor).The floor has stood up for several hundred years and the underneath had been damp from water run off.
Glad that you did not get hurt. No I did not think you lived in a shack, but, if you want me to think that??? lol
I hope that you get a favorable response from the investigation. We had a house next to the old church that had people coming day & night all the time. When it finally was sold, then new owners reported the attic to be a drying place for a certain weed. The insulation was full also. Interesting as the house was owned by a church member no longer attending and rented by a LOCAL business man. His business was "Big Boys Toys". Someone had put up a partial tall stockade fence between the two properties at that time. Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


That's what I call personal service!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I call personal service!


She is a really nice doctor , been with the surgery for about 30 years so Ive got to know her quite well


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


Lovely gifts, but the sore throat not so much...hope it doesn't develop into anything nasty and you feel better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> What a beautiful morning. . .I could hear the Canadian Geese on the river across the street getting ready for their trip, lots of chatter. Sun is trying to come out. i finally got work going on the center block of down the rabbit hole quilt. Hand applique in progress is good also for a take along project. I remembered to start the disc player early so DH is sitting very peacefully listening. . .one of his favorite things, besides eating.


Sounds like a good way to start your day, hopefully you will get far on the quilt.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


Great service!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fingers crossed for Christopher's house to rent quickly and for your friend to get her house.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Something like this.....


So beautiful!! Sam, I may have to pinky wrestle you for that apartment. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. Fires continue to rage but so far are kept on the flip side of our mountain. Penny is home and was anxious to eat this morning..a good sign. I am keeping her on her pain meds as they did a wide excision to make sure they got all of the tumor.
> Prayers that the homes quickly sell and for all to have a quiet and wonderful day. So kind of you, Fan, to do Julie's towels a very kind thing. Beautiful spring flowers.. brightened my day.


Great that she's eating good, a very good sign, hopefully she'll heal up nice and quickly. 
I am just hoping and praying that the fire gets no closer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes very devastating for the poor farmers... it seems there have been quite a few copy cats this week. There have been 2 reports this week in my city of needles found in apples... getting beyond ridiculous. One 12 year old girl (cant remember where from) has admitted to one offence as a prank and is awaiting youth justice... good grief. How stupid and dangerous.


Crazy! I sure hope that they've scared the bejeebers out of her and any other children thinking that that would be a good idea to try, I know she has no idea of how dangerous that can be, but that's something that needs to be cemented into their minds and conscience swiftly, and firmly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here they are have been pulled from some shelves but others are still selling them for normal prices. Meant to get some today but forgot while I was out! My niece cooked some muffins the other day which will be good for E & G as they have very little sugar. Main ingredients are Weet Bix, strawberries and bananas. Thought I would cook some and freeze them for an easy snack for the kids.
> 
> Gordon got the little plastic table he was pushing stuck today- and then I watched him problem solve his way out of the situation. E was a long time before she could get herself out of a spot like that. Had a nice few hours with them and their parents for about the time.
> They have 2 days now to spend mainly on preparing the house for Gs birthday party on Sunday. His birthday is Tuesday which is a really busy day for both of them so they are just going to treat Sunday as his birthday. Told Vicky that Gordon's present can't be ready for Sunday. Will still have 2 days of knitting to go. On track to finish on his birthday (still have some ends to deal with but most done and knitting totally up to date.
> ...


It's so interesting to see how they develop, they do somethings so totally on different timelines, but then other things almost identical, see which does what and how has to be fascinating to watch day to day.
And that sentence would make my English teacher shudder, lol, but I'm not editing it to read better. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Kaye-Jo, excited for all your good news. A nice gentle breeze in the midst of the storms.
Praying all will go as desired and expected.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


That is beautiful ! I have never tried minis. My artificial bloom year round set in amongst the real as they only blossom sometimes. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just down the road from me is a secondary school. I noticed as I drove past during the summer holidays, a growing number of flowers being left in the fence and assumed someone from the school must have died. It was only a few weeks ago when I walked past that I stopped to look at them and read one message saying "Max I didn't know you were unhappy". How sad.


Very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tonight E came up to me and said I need something warm on but not my socks or shoes. But what else do you want. And Vicky said just as I was jumping up 'you don't have any slippers here'. So in I came with slippers- she put them on and very happy. The refused to take them off to go home. Vicky told her that she could get carried to the car and then would need to give them back. Brett missed that and said in the car they can go back tomorrow (David is going round to help them with some painting while the kids are in childcare. Vicky has had a week off and Brett taking tomorrow off). Vicky said you were going to take them off in the car, 'Daddy said they can go back tomorrow'. So they have gone home with her. No idea why she didn't just ask for slippers! and getting too smart with her Daddy said... Daddy did say she was right.


LOL! That little girl is going to keep you all on her toes, and I think Daddy is going to have to start checking with Mummy before saying yay or nay to things. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a visitor today.


I don't like those visitors as I have a dozen chickens that I would like to keep and work for me (eggs).


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


I hope it is draining to the outside not inside. Would not want to spread that mess any further.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jinx said:


> I did not learn that Strawberry Shortcake was a deSSert and also had two esses until I was 40. I could never understand when I needed help spelling a word and would be told to look it up in the dictionary.


We were given the hint to remember in school about single or double s: You would want 1 deSert and 2 deSSerts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a relief!!


Yes, I was getting really worried.. his lip is still a bit puffy this morning but so much better


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> ???? we had a visitor in our yard last night also, but a very smelly one....I wondered if he had sprayed as the smell was quite strong, but DH didn't think so as by this morning it had dissipated. We once had a skunk fall down our basement window well, the stench was almost unbearable. My DH put a plank into it so the critter could get out and by morning it was gone, although we ended up having to air out the house and even our clothes picked up the smell...????


When we had a wet crawl space, there was a dug well in the wall. A skunk fell in and drowned, took weeks to figure out what was happening. My DS went & bought a fish net, got it out after tearing up the floor. Threw net & all away. Many gallons of bleach poured in after did not help the stench much. Finally had the well removed and new flooring put in that room (2 layers and carpet). The cellar is dry and the house does not smell so it became very usable space again. :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hoping all goes well at doctor visit on Monday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. Fires continue to rage but so far are kept on the flip side of our mountain. Penny is home and was anxious to eat this morning..a good sign. I am keeping her on her pain meds as they did a wide excision to make sure they got all of the tumor.
> Prayers that the homes quickly sell and for all to have a quiet and wonderful day. So kind of you, Fan, to do Julie's towels a very kind thing. Beautiful spring flowers.. brightened my day.


I'm glad you are still at home????????you can stay there. Hopefully Penny is on the mend


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> ???? we had a visitor in our yard last night also, but a very smelly one....I wondered if he had sprayed as the smell was quite strong, but DH didn't think so as by this morning it had dissipated. We once had a skunk fall down our basement window well, the stench was almost unbearable. My DH put a plank into it so the critter could get out and by morning it was gone, although we ended up having to air out the house and even our clothes picked up the smell...????


My daughter as a young child was attracted to "Stunk Perfume", no idea why as it is so repulsive to everyone else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here they are have been pulled from some shelves but others are still selling them for normal prices. Meant to get some today but forgot while I was out! My niece cooked some muffins the other day which will be good for E & G as they have very little sugar. Main ingredients are Weet Bix, strawberries and bananas. Thought I would cook some and freeze them for an easy snack for the kids.
> 
> Gordon got the little plastic table he was pushing stuck today- and then I watched him problem solve his way out of the situation. E was a long time before she could get herself out of a spot like that. Had a nice few hours with them and their parents for about the time.
> They have 2 days now to spend mainly on preparing the house for Gs birthday party on Sunday. His birthday is Tuesday which is a really busy day for both of them so they are just going to treat Sunday as his birthday. Told Vicky that Gordon's present can't be ready for Sunday. Will still have 2 days of knitting to go. On track to finish on his birthday (still have some ends to deal with but most done and knitting totally up to date.
> ...


I'm glad to hear you won't have GS gift for the party????I was embarrassed the other night when we went to GS birthday that his gift wasn't here. I had asked what to get him & no hints were given then a week ago DS said, why don't you order this bike????well, I did, but it won't arrive until tomorrow. DS 2 & us were going to just give him some money but this way he will have something that will last rather than frittering the money away on small junk


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Ok makes sense.... they have to be licensed here also and yes, everyone needs a second chance but close supervision is needed....and you certainly don't want them wandering into your home uninvited!


Even last week the news reported a police officer walking into the wrong apartment and shooting the man to death as she thought that it was hers. She wasn't even on the correct floor of the multi-level dwelling. Something fishy in the ranks also. Border Patrol man reported as serial rapist & killer also with in the ranks to be respected. You can't be too careful. It is better to report, than be sorry, wait for the explanation and then act.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, apparently whatever is going around is pretty nasty....oldest daughter and her family all got it, except the oldest one..he's almost 7 and now another son and daughter in the opposite side of the state are coming down with it....they all seem to be having this respiratory thing....no vomiting so that's good....


Seems every year when school starts somdo the nasty bugs. I hope all are feeling better soon


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> And that never made sense to me...having to look it up in the dictionary that is...if you can't spell it correctly why look it up?! And the nonsense of having a kid write out incorrect spelling words a bazillion times is in my opinion so stupid....one teacher had my spelling challenged son write out each spelling word he missed on the test 20x! I was so irate...especially since he had missed at least 10....then he also had the new words to write out 5 x each...but this particular teacher drove me nuts...she sat on her fanny most of the day she never seemed to teach a lesson, just turn to page so and so and get going....the kids had to come up to her desk asking for help...I was in the classroom once when a child went up to her for help in math and her reply was "I give up, you'll have to figure it out yourself" this was 3rd grade...grrrr... as you can see I still fume when I think of her....she was a horrible teacher and fired later on.


When I got married and left home the 1st gift I asked my DH for was a dictionary. I always used one to improve my spelling, pronunciation and vocabulary. I never thought that when I left, I wouldn't be able to take it with me. I was the only one that used it anyway. DH got it for me and almost 50 years later still have it and well used, even though many new words have been added. I bought a bigger volume but don't use it. The old dictionary has enough words for me and I don't use many acronyms. Another good dictionary to have is the scrabble dictionary. I used to play with care clients (no challenging). Look up words that go with letters available and then learn definitions. It was fun and a great vocabulary builder.
:sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Interesting that a silver fox is black..I presume it turns silvery in the winter and hence its name? You were very restrained re the yarn... hope DH feels well enough so you can have your aunt and uncle over ...


Imth No it's because the tips of the fur have a silvery look. DH said DS should have shot at it & scared it so it will stay out of sight or someone will be hunting it for the fur.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I only got into trouble twice in school one had something to do with gutting fish ???? the second was the on going dislike I had with my English teacher . Dont think he liked that I could speak better English than him and he was always pulling me up on my accent , apparently I was supposed to say jamp instead of jump, so i told him straight that the word was jump spelt JUMP not JAMP spent the next 30minutes out in the corridor


Was that in Sweden or England?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, it's hard for those them to see siblings apparently sail through....But then everyone has their issues, just not in the same areas.


So true, my oldest could have been an A student but couldn't be bothered & youngest really struggled with reading & exams but has persevered & done well in the end.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I call personal service!


That is wonderful. Medical care is supposed to be a knowledgeable effort between Dr and Patient. 
Glad she recognized your croaky voice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And that never made sense to me...having to look it up in the dictionary that is...if you can't spell it correctly why look it up?! And the nonsense of having a kid write out incorrect spelling words a bazillion times is in my opinion so stupid....one teacher had my spelling challenged son write out each spelling word he missed on the test 20x! I was so irate...especially since he had missed at least 10....then he also had the new words to write out 5 x each...but this particular teacher drove me nuts...she sat on her fanny most of the day she never seemed to teach a lesson, just turn to page so and so and get going....the kids had to come up to her desk asking for help...I was in the classroom once when a child went up to her for help in math and her reply was "I give up, you'll have to figure it out yourself" this was 3rd grade...grrrr... as you can see I still fume when I think of her....she was a horrible teacher and fired later on.


We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


Glad you didn't have a really nasty fall, but must have left you winded. Do be careful!! I also hope you will now get the issues with the neighbouring house resolved anonymously. You do lead an 'interesting' life.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is a special post to brighten your day Joyce/flyty1n. Pacer just asked me to post this for you.


That is such a wonderful portrait, Matthew just gets better and better.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, gorgeous mini orchid, thank you for posting.


Your orchid is bursting with health and flowers, Fan. I have a white one which has just about finished flowering but it wasn't as good as yours is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Was that in Sweden or England?


In Sweden think I was about 13


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear you won't have GS gift for the party????I was embarrassed the other night when we went to GS birthday that his gift wasn't here. I had asked what to get him & no hints were given then a week ago DS said, why don't you order this bike????well, I did, but it won't arrive until tomorrow. DS 2 & us were going to just give him some money but this way he will have something that will last rather than frittering the money away on small junk


I bought GSs bicycles last year with helmets and necessities, (for Birthdays and Christmas together) and accessories like bikes bells etc. at Christmas. Now they have moved, DIL stored all the stuff at her mothers 4 hours away, so there is no access for use. Makes me sad and the boys, also, DIL said "no room". I'm surprised she didn't try to sell them, no place to ride at her mothers, just storage. They were gifts, no control.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Two little ones will be turning up soon- parents getting tax done and didn't think two kids running (well crawling in the case of one) round would be conducive to getting sorted quickly. So they will also stay for tea. Have mince on and will just cook some pasta when Vicky gets back here.


Do you think they can be used for a tax break? Do you get an extra allowance for a child - or two?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear you won't have GS gift for the party????I was embarrassed the other night when we went to GS birthday that his gift wasn't here. I had asked what to get him & no hints were given then a week ago DS said, why don't you order this bike????well, I did, but it won't arrive until tomorrow. DS 2 & us were going to just give him some money but this way he will have something that will last rather than frittering the money away on small junk


I can relate. DGD celebrated 16th b'day w/o us. Car was not working DD did not offer ride only dinner. Couldn't go. I have her 16 gold dollars ready for her and a card and a charm which my daughter ordered to come to her house. I have asked when we can come over to celebrate with her and was told "not now" she had her wisdom teeth out last week and daughter does not want anyone coming to the house. She is also pregnant (surprise), but is feeling better.
I may just put a bag on her steps. . . Oh well kid shouldn't have to wait for mother's mood. She usually shows at my house when we are out so she won't have to visit. The only time she stops in is when it is a convenient place to wait between picking up & dropping off her 2 girls.(not often and only 10-20 minutes) I was surprised when she dropped off 8 yr old for one hour to play with her cousins. She wanted to stay longer DD said NO!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


You deserve both!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


Unfortunately there are a lot of nasty bullies in all of life. Sorry, you ran into one. It interfered with her professional job of being a educator. Should have been removed from the system.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


Good news about NHS for a change. You have a good GP


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> As a youngster I used to think of NZ as a very empty rural version of our UK dairying farmland with a mild climate as many farmer's sons emigrated to farm there in the 1950s and so sent pictures and stories of their new life there. So, until more recently I didn't think of earthquakes, or mountain ranges, tho' I expected there were mountainous regions somewhere. Since Lord of the Rings the Southern Alps have come to represent NZ in many people's heads along with the AllBlacks and Maori arts and traditions. It's also common to think that you are situated just off the coast of Australia! And there's an idea that you are just like an idealised British community with the old values of the past, seen through rose tinted glasses of course.
> 
> Oh, and New Zealand lamb was always very popular and very good, especially around Easter time.


Yes you are right, we do have our British heritage same as Australia but it is getting so much more diverse now with immigration and in some cases not for the better. It has changed us a lot and values along with it, but we still have a good lifestyle pretty much. We are a volcanic country with mountains, lakes, beaches, forests, desert plateau, hot mineral springs, small towns, big cities, dairy and sheep farms, fruit and veg farms. That's us in a nutshell. 
Australia is 3000kms to the west of us via the Tasman Sea. A 3-1/2 hour trip by plane from Auckland to Sydney.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't like those visitors as I have a dozen chickens that I would like to keep and work for me (eggs).


 :sm24: :sm24: don't think your Hennie Pennies would appreciate a social call from a fox :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> How gorgeous! Do they grow outside by you or is it a house plant?


Thank you they grow outside all year round. I have them on a patio table in the back yard.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


How nice of the hospice staff, they really appreciate your donations. A lovely gesture on what must have been a hard day for you. Hugs


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re Sonja’s comment on English lessons: we used to get exchange pupils form Germany at my school. They arrived speaking really posh southern English eg. barth (bath) and buk (book) and went home saying bath ( to rhyme with Kath) and boook (long oo sound). Goodness knows what their teachers thought!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


"Angry Swede reprimands teacher in faultless English"?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That is beautiful ! I have never tried minis. My artificial bloom year round set in amongst the real as they only blossom sometimes. :sm02:


I love your sense of humour! Yes those artificial flowers can look amazingly lifelike. I have a friend who commented on our dragon plant in the hall that it had grown, it is artificial lol! Thank you re the orchids I have a special fondness for them, so many diverse colours shapes and sizes. A friend is giving me a cutting soon of a yellow mini one she has, when it stops flowering.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It seems many of us have had to set teachers straight. However, most teachers are wonderful. At the first parents teachers meeting my son's teacher got up and said she had a first grade student that could not even spell his own last name. I knew she meant my son as she kept sending notes saying I should help him spell it correctly. At the meeting I said he spells it perfectly at home and I wondered how he was misspelling it at school. She said he would put a K instead of an H. Oops, sorry teacher he was spelling it correctly and she was spelling it incorrectly. Hm, she did not even apologize.


Swedenme said:


> This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> :sm24: :sm24: don't think your Hennie Pennies would appreciate a social call from a fox :sm23:


a definite NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> I love your sense of humour! Yes those artificial flowers can look amazingly lifelike. I have a friend who commented on our dragon plant in the hall that it had grown, it is artificial lol! Thank you re the orchids I have a special fondness for them, so many diverse colours shapes and sizes. A friend is giving me a cutting soon of a yellow mini one she has, when it stops flowering.


I didn't know you could do a cutting. How is that done? :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't know you could do a cutting. How is that done? :sm02:


They are like a bulb in some ways and you can break the plant apart and re plant it. The one I showed sets new leaves and roots off main stem so is easy to strike a new plant.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Re Sonja's comment on English lessons: we used to get exchange pupils form Germany at my school. They arrived speaking really posh southern English eg. barth (bath) and buk (book) and went home saying bath ( to rhyme with Kath) and boook (long oo sound). Goodness knows what their teachers thought!


One of the things the English teacher didnt like was that I was helping my friends to learn English , so they were learning to speak with my accent . Funnnily I couldnt win because he didnt like my accent and when I came to England people here said I spoke to posh. Dont think they could say that now ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> "Angry Swede reprimands teacher in faultless English"?


And was I mad, but I did have to smile as I recieved a few thank you s from other parents


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


Some people should never be allowed to be teachers....funny you mention being in Ontario and had to wear a dress...I had forgotten that was the case...do you remember those awful pant suits? I think I was in 11th or 12th grade when we were finally allowed to wear them...but no other slacks and heaven forbid jeans!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


That's great, no one deserves it more

I hope your sore throat is better soon. Have you tired that Throat Coat tea? I think it helps a lot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


Great service. I hope you get some good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I hope it is draining to the outside not inside. Would not want to spread that mess any further.


Yes, dripping out of his nose, gross


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I bought GSs bicycles last year with helmets and necessities, (for Birthdays and Christmas together) and accessories like bikes bells etc. at Christmas. Now they have moved, DIL stored all the stuff at her mothers 4 hours away, so there is no access for use. Makes me sad and the boys, also, DIL said "no room". I'm surprised she didn't try to sell them, no place to ride at her mothers, just storage. They were gifts, no control.


That's so unfair for your GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


Where do teachers like that get off saying things like that. So demeaning to the kids. Obviously they should never have been teachers. I know some wonderful teachers but some are really duds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hoping all goes well at doctor visit on Monday.


Thank you Joy ,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, dripping out of his nose, gross


A lot better dripping out than into sinuses and throat. May not look good but you do know it is happening for sure.
Prayers for you both that it settles soon w/o another infection.
People with tooth abscesses can get brain infections and become mentally ill, that is why it is very important to have good tooth care as well. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where do teachers like that get off saying things like that. So demeaning to the kids. Obviously they should never have been teachers. I know some wonderful teachers but some are really duds


I know some wonderful teachers too , my oldest son was a teacher , DIL is a teacher and so is her older sister although they both teach reception and year 1 and I was a wonderful nursery teacher ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Some people should never be allowed to be teachers....funny you mention being in Ontario and had to wear a dress...I had forgotten that was the case...do you remember those awful pant suits? I think I was in 11th or 12th grade when we were finally allowed to wear them...but no other slacks and heaven forbid jeans!


I do remember pants suits but didn't wear them much. Once I got to Saskatchewan jeans were fine for school & are still what I wear 90%of the time. When I worked I wore uniforms & I was so glad when we didn't have to wear only white. First pastels were allowed & then in later years bright colors which I liked best


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Some people should never be allowed to be teachers....funny you mention being in Ontario and had to wear a dress...I had forgotten that was the case...do you remember those awful pant suits? I think I was in 11th or 12th grade when we were finally allowed to wear them...but no other slacks and heaven forbid jeans!


We had awful uniforms. We even got in trouble for wearing knee socks instead of anklets. I think they did away with them 5 or so years later. My older sisters didn't have to wear them so it was probably just something in place for 10 years or so. Lucky us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know some wonderful teachers too , my oldest son was a teacher , DIL is a teacher and so is her older sister although they both teach reception and year 1 and I was a wonderful nursery teacher ????


 :sm19: :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


I'm glad the new meds are working, and it's draining. Poor man, can't imagine the pain he's been in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know some wonderful teachers too , my oldest son was a teacher , DIL is a teacher and so is her older sister although they both teach reception and year 1 and I was a wonderful nursery teacher ????


DIL was telling me the other night how happy she is with GS teacher this year & GS loves her. GD has 2 teachers, they job share, I'm not sure how that's working out.
There are some really caring teachers but it seems out in the rural areas unless the teacher is from here orvmarries into 5he community we don't get the good ones, they stay in the bigger centers


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so unfair for your GKs


The only one getting attention in that family is her. They are both talking about divorce all the time in front of the kids, or fighting & arguing. She obviously has MH issues as she throws temper tantrums all the time if she doesn't have control of everything and her own freedom to come and go. She has been asked to leave the last 3 places they lived.
Time before last when they visited us I had to have a heart to heart talk with her as it is very unsettling to DH w/ dementia. I thought she was not listening as she never looked at me when I spoke (she requires it from her kids or grabs their arms and force it.) Last time they came, she never threw a tantrum or raised her voice while here except to her kids.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> My cabin smells beautiffuly of strawberries.
> 
> Some not so bright spark decided to put short sewing needles actually into some strawberries as s/he packed them at one of the bigger farms in the area. This has resulted in Department 5Health and the Police involved and resulted in strawberry stocks being pulled from shelves of major supermarket in some states. This has caused issues for other strawberry farmers in area. So a friend asked if anyone wanted Any, she would go get them and bring them to us. I now have 10 kilos of strawberries in fridge to have green leaves removed and some to be chopped I to smaller pieces to be frozen. Will be making plenty of strawberry gelato and strawberry ice cream over next few months.I


I heard about Australia having found needles in apples. That is awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the sun has come out again although the wind is still howling, more snow in the forcast for tonight & tomorrow ????
I went to the garden this morning, raccoon has been back again. Yesterday I suggested the trap be put in the corn patch but it wasn't done, now DH says we should put it there????????

I grew some New Zealand spinach & discovered it hasn't frozen so I picked a 5 gallon tub of it this morning. I may go pick a little more. I have the first batch washed & blanched & spread out to cool before freezing.
Do any of you grow it? I like it because unlike other "greens", it doesn't bolt & go to seed soon as it gets hot in July so it stay good all summer. I only plant about a dozen seeds in a 4 foot length & it gives lots ãs the plants are quite bushy
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetragonia_tetragonioides

I also sorted through the tomatoes again & have another bunch that need canning so I better get off here & get at it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news bonnie - more healing energy and prayers coming his way. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No but obviously drug resistant as the first drug didn't fix it. The drug he got yesterday is working, the abscess broke today & has been draining lots. He's feeling better


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Some people should never be allowed to be teachers....funny you mention being in Ontario and had to wear a dress...I had forgotten that was the case...do you remember those awful pant suits? I think I was in 11th or 12th grade when we were finally allowed to wear them...but no other slacks and heaven forbid jeans!


When I went to H.S. Girls wore skirts or dresses and nylons (if you could afford) or knee high socks with matching sweater. Boys wore dress shirts, slacks and ties. The guidance counselor would measure skirts daily, and regularly note and ask if girls were pregnant. Those girls left to live with relatives until suitable to come back to school. 
I never wore slacks until college, but, I also continued to wear dresses, skirts and jumpers. I still do today, more slacks after I developed Raynaud's. Needed to wear gloves year long to grocery shop. God has been good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had awful uniforms. We even got in trouble for wearing knee socks instead of anklets. I think they did away with them 5 or so years later. My older sisters didn't have to wear them so it was probably just something in place for 10 years or so. Lucky us.


So did we, we were allowed to wear ordinary clothes in primary school, but in intermediate and high school we had ugly uniforms. Children these days have it so much better in our schools with several choices within the uniforms which are standard. Shorts, skirts, long pants, dresses, for girls. Shorts long pants for boys. 
Hats and caps cardigans and blazer jackets, blouses, tee shirts, and polo necks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun has come out again although the wind is still howling, more snow in the forcast for tonight & tomorrow ????
> I went to the garden this morning, raccoon has been back again. Yesterday I suggested the trap be put in the corn patch but it wasn't done, now DH says we should put it there????????
> 
> I grew some New Zealand spinach & discovered it hasn't frozen so I picked a 5 gallon tub of it this morning. I may go pick a little more. I have the first batch washed & blanched & spread out to cool before freezing.
> ...


Yes I grow our spinach in my little patch, it is quite prolific and grows easily in our climate, I love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i was the one that murdered desert and dessert. i still have to stop and think before i type it out. --- sam



darowil said:


> I struggle with Wednesday as well. When I have two vowels together I often forget which order they go in. Finally learnt their and there as an adult when told there was place related hence 'here' and not here then heir. Desert /dessert I think was on KP! dessert has two ss and you always want more dessert but you don't want more desert.
> 
> Two little ones will be turning up soon- parents getting tax done and didn't think two kids running (well crawling in the case of one) round would be conducive to getting sorted quickly. So they will also stay for tea. Have mince on and will just cook some pasta when Vicky gets back here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, so pleased to see Delbert is doing so much better, it has been very nasty for him poor man.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maatje, a recovery house here is a place where adult alcoholics/drug addicts are sent to live via the courts (in most cases)to live while supervised. Most such places have a curfew and residents are allowed in most cases to go to a job during the day but not all. Here in GA they are regulated by the state in licensure and zone by local planning commissions as to where they can be. When I checked with the planning commission, there is only one licensed one in my city/county and one currently being reviewed by the state for licensing. Also, quite often the residents are "sketchy" and have criminal records.
> I am not "anti" recovery houses as everyone needs a second chance. I am very concerned however when the residents have criminal backgrounds, are not supervised and such "homes" used for this do affect the surrounding homes market value negatively.
> 
> Re: our house; it does have character for sure. One of the reasons DH has never replaced the entire floor is because it does have character and he has in the past inspected the floor for weak areas. Doubt unless he absolutely has to replace the entire floor that it will ever be done. In regard to him piecing weak areas (Tami's comment) the repairs are done in such a manner that they are safe overall.


I had no doubt that the repairs were done so they were safe. My concern was that, it being the second time you had gone through the floor, that there were many places that it could be in poor condition, and would be safer if totally replaced. I know B does beautiful work, and would make sure the repairs were safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


I'm sorry you have a sore throat, but so nice of middle son to bring you ice cream bars, and the hospice staff to give you roses as a thank you! Sending you lots of gentle hugs today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My daughter as a young child was attracted to "Stunk Perfume", no idea why as it is so repulsive to everyone else.


My DS is 31 and still likes the smell of skunk! I sure don't remember dropping him on his head, but he sure has some weird ideas! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


 :sm06: Wow. What an arrogant a**! And a bully, too. I had a male math teacher in 6th grade. I had/have a terrible time with fractions. He liked to go out and play ball with the boys at recess. Baseball, football, basketball, didn't matter. He had one of the girls in the class stay in and help me. He told my mom that I refused to stay in at recess for help. What he didn't know was that she lived up the road from me, and our parents knew each other! He found out right quick that mom knew he was lieing. Mom hired a math teacher from the junior high school to tutor me. He was great! I was understanding most of it by the end of the year. I would have had him the following year, but he decided that real estate was more lucrative. I honestly think if I had had him the following year, that I could understand fractions and be able to use them now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Angry Swede reprimands teacher in faultless English"?


 :sm23:

In preschool, my nephew was crazy about dinosaurs. He knew everything about them, and they watched a lot of animal documentaries on tv. Preschool teacher said something about an animal that was wrong, and he told her so. She didn't like it, and told him that she was correct and he wasn't. When mom picked him up, he told her. So they went home and looked it up, and took the proof that he was correct to school the next day. Teacher had to admit she was wrong. If I remember right, she is still friends with DB and DSIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, dripping out of his nose, gross


Yuck. But so glad it is finally draining, and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had awful uniforms. We even got in trouble for wearing knee socks instead of anklets. I think they did away with them 5 or so years later. My older sisters didn't have to wear them so it was probably just something in place for 10 years or so. Lucky us.


Lucky you indeed! Our school had the ugliest gym uniform.... grass green, one piece with elastic waist and button up front.....I sure don't know who on earth dreamed that one up..... we hated them with a passion and heaven forbid if the guys should chance to see us...of course that was inevitable as eventually we had to be seen in them what with tournaments etc....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


I would say the roses were well deserved.???? :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, dripping out of his nose, gross


Gross indeed, but good it's draining.... hope he heals completely and quickly....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun has come out again although the wind is still howling, more snow in the forcast for tonight & tomorrow ????
> I went to the garden this morning, raccoon has been back again. Yesterday I suggested the trap be put in the corn patch but it wasn't done, now DH says we should put it there????????
> 
> I grew some New Zealand spinach & discovered it hasn't frozen so I picked a 5 gallon tub of it this morning. I may go pick a little more. I have the first batch washed & blanched & spread out to cool before freezing.
> ...


hmmm never heard of new Zeeland spinach.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well that would be wonderful to have the house rented out.... and hopefully the neighbor will get the house she wants....sounds like a super move for her....


Well, the guy she showed it to yesterday went with the other house he looked at, but she's got two showings tomorrow, so hopefully one of those will pan out.

The inspection on house showed some electrical and leaky roof, so they were working on getting that figured out last I heard. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> hmmm never heard of new Zeeland spinach.....


Had a chuckle there Maatje. Originally my country was named Nieuw Zeeland after the Dutch explorer Abel Janzoon Tasman who first discovered it.
The Tasman sea between us and Australia plus Tasmania island over there are named after him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lucky you indeed! Our school had the ugliest gym uniform.... grass green, one piece with elastic waist and button up front.....I sure donât know who on earth dreamed that one up..... we hated them with a passion and heaven forbid if the guys should chance to see us...of course that was inevitable as eventually we had to be seen in them what with tournaments etc....


These were ours. Most of us removed the elastic in the bloomer like under leg portion. Our gym had windows all at the top where the high schoolers could look down. During gym, there was always one wise acre girl who thought it was funny to grab the front of the gym uniform of some other girl so all the snaps would open. I sure don't want to go back to those days!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ???? we had a visitor in our yard last night also, but a very smelly one....I wondered if he had sprayed as the smell was quite strong, but DH didn't think so as by this morning it had dissipated. We once had a skunk fall down our basement window well, the stench was almost unbearable. My DH put a plank into it so the critter could get out and by morning it was gone, although we ended up having to air out the house and even our clothes picked up the smell...????


 :sm06: Glad it didn't spray, and was gone by morning. 
YUCK!! That would be no fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, apparently whatever is going around is pretty nasty....oldest daughter and her family all got it, except the oldest one..he's almost 7 and now another son and daughter in the opposite side of the state are coming down with it....they all seem to be having this respiratory thing....no vomiting so that's good....


Hopefully you don't end up with it, and it leaves the others as quickly as it came on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hope you at least get some photo copies....


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw this on tv too (re: needles in strawberries). So glad you were able to get such a large quantity. Cutting them up will be a good way to make sure they are "needle free" and will be such a treat to have in months to come.
> 
> Fingers crossed on renting Christopher's house (KayeJo) and on selling yours Jeanette.
> 
> Lovely mini orchids Fan.


 :sm24:

:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


Did son know something you didn't? lol But nice to have them if your throat is bothering you, hopefully it won't last long. 
That was very nice of the hospice staff, I'm sure they greatly appreciate all your donations. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had awful uniforms. We even got in trouble for wearing knee socks instead of anklets. I think they did away with them 5 or so years later. My older sisters didn't have to wear them so it was probably just something in place for 10 years or so. Lucky us.


We had to wear maroon blazers along with maroon felt berets! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We had to wear maroon blazers along with maroon felt berets!


No berets for us, thanks for small favors. The gray blazers had no lapels and the box pleated skirts were shapeless and everyone looked grumpy...I guess that was the point! I don't think they were as much a deterrant to boys taking interest in girls as the nuns and priests had hoped.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


Lol! At least now you know that she's not psychic. :sm23: 
Great service.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there, I taking a break and just sitting here with you all for a bit. 
Worked on painting in our bedroom, it takes 2 coats, even with the primer in the paint since the blue I'm covering is so ridiculous, then we went to Christophers and I finished the bathroom and got a good chunk of the kitchen done, we're whittling away at it. We decided we are taking tomorrow off, for better or worse, we're both on the pooped side. 
So I'm going to catch up with you all, then finish up the trim in the bedroom, so that I can start getting it put back together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Kaye-Jo, excited for all your good news. A nice gentle breeze in the midst of the storms.
> Praying all will go as desired and expected.


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> When we had a wet crawl space, there was a dug well in the wall. A skunk fell in and drowned, took weeks to figure out what was happening. My DS went & bought a fish net, got it out after tearing up the floor. Threw net & all away. Many gallons of bleach poured in after did not help the stench much. Finally had the well removed and new flooring put in that room (2 layers and carpet). The cellar is dry and the house does not smell so it became very usable space again. :sm23:


 :sm06: 
I'm glad you finally got it usable again though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


 :sm06: Oh she should have been publicly flogged, figuratively speaking anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This mom would have been up at that school so quick , my middle son had a science teacher who told him in front of the whole class that he would only have to learn how to spell his name as he would never get a job so would need to rely on benefits, I was ready to throttle him but I waited for a couple of weeks till it was parents evening and the place was full of people and in a very loud voice I told him who I was before I proceeded to tell him exactly what i thought of him ,


Good job!! :sm24: Did it phase him at all? 
Thank goodness, Christopher only had one teacher that gave me a problem, threatened me, I called her bluff, with a psychiatrist and medical doctor to back me up, asked her who she had on her team.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> It seems many of us have had to set teachers straight. However, most teachers are wonderful. At the first parents teachers meeting my son's teacher got up and said she had a first grade student that could not even spell his own last name. I knew she meant my son as she kept sending notes saying I should help him spell it correctly. At the meeting I said he spells it perfectly at home and I wondered how he was misspelling it at school. She said he would put a K instead of an H. Oops, sorry teacher he was spelling it correctly and she was spelling it incorrectly. Hm, she did not even apologize.


 :sm06:

Yes, there are many many wonderful teachers out there, I had many, and I'm so thankful for them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

School uniform 1960s 
Winter beret, grey gym dress, shoes, socks, blue blazer.
Summer navy blue pinafore dress with white blouse black shoes white socks.
My 14-15 year old self and friend. Now am going to look through the whole album and have a laugh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

couldn't you just sit at the window with a cuppa and just gaze out the window for hours on end. my apartment in Seattle had a perfect view of Mt. Rainier - i could lose time just looking at the mountain. thanks for the picture. my next life that apartment is mine. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Something like this.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's alright tns - are the concrete structures still there or did they get rid of them? --- sam



TNS said:


> So sorry this has got a little heated, it's rather like the comments we get here about Mountain Rescue and Lifeboat volunteers being put in danger by members of the public who (in some cases) have put themselves in danger by being ill prepared or ignoring warnings. I realise this is not quite the same as being in a hurricane zone, but there are many good reasons on both sides of the argument, and unless you abolish the right to decide for yourself, there's no easy answer, and there are bound to be lives put at risk. Looking back at Alderney's history in WW2 gives a distressing example of how hard the decision to leave was. The population was given 1 day's notice to prepare for evacuation by ship, only one suitcase per person, no animals, and all but one family left. The Germans moved in for the next 5 years, and the family who stayed were very badly regarded by the returnees, who found their homes wrecked and the island desecrated by many ugly defensive concrete structures. Heartbreaking, and I'm sure some must have regretted leaving. Many never returned.
> 
> SAM, SORRY! I've only just read your request to let this drop after posting it, but have decided to leave it. I do hope that is not regarded as being rude, as it's not intended.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know some wonderful teachers too , my oldest son was a teacher , DIL is a teacher and so is her older sister although they both teach reception and year 1 and I was a wonderful nursery teacher ????


Lol! I have a feeling you were a lot of fun teacher. :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DS is 31 and still likes the smell of skunk! I sure don't remember dropping him on his head, but he sure has some weird ideas! :sm02:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23:
> 
> In preschool, my nephew was crazy about dinosaurs. He knew everything about them, and they watched a lot of animal documentaries on tv. Preschool teacher said something about an animal that was wrong, and he told her so. She didn't like it, and told him that she was correct and he wasn't. When mom picked him up, he told her. So they went home and looked it up, and took the proof that he was correct to school the next day. Teacher had to admit she was wrong. If I remember right, she is still friends with DB and DSIL.


At least she admitted that she was wrong and even better if she's still friends with them now. 
I guess it is good for all of us to be knocked of our high horses every once in a while. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it comes to a point when all one wants is peace and quiet. the rope is all gone and you are hanging by a thread and you have where to go. i agree - you are only thinking of yourself but you are the only one feeling the pain and all you want is for it to stop. --- sam



TNS said:


> Suicide, especially in men seems to be getting more common, almost an epidemic. When I think back I've personally known only one girl (I worked with her, but this was after she left) and three men, and been aquainted with quite a number of other men or their immediate families. One boy in my daughter's school class committed suicide one evening after school, a real horror story for all his friends and classmates. It's still not really understood why this seems the only way of escape, and is so hard on those left behind, tho' it seems that the suicide thinks that everyone would be better off without them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> School uniform 1960s
> Winter beret, grey gym dress, shoes, socks, blue blazer.
> Summer navy blue pinafore dress with white blouse black shoes white socks.
> My 14-15 year old self and friend. Now am going to look through the whole album and have a laugh.


Great pictures, I was lucky, I never had to wear a uniform except for in band.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers for quick and total healing for Penny. hopefully now they will get the fires under control. do they know how they started? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. Fires continue to rage but so far are kept on the flip side of our mountain. Penny is home and was anxious to eat this morning..a good sign. I am keeping her on her pain meds as they did a wide excision to make sure they got all of the tumor.
> Prayers that the homes quickly sell and for all to have a quiet and wonderful day. So kind of you, Fan, to do Julie's towels a very kind thing. Beautiful spring flowers.. brightened my day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lucky you indeed! Our school had the ugliest gym uniform.... grass green, one piece with elastic waist and button up front.....I sure don't know who on earth dreamed that one up..... we hated them with a passion and heaven forbid if the guys should chance to see us...of course that was inevitable as eventually we had to be seen in them what with tournaments etc....


Ours were navy blue, just like yours in style.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you knitting G? may we see a picture. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here they are have been pulled from some shelves but others are still selling them for normal prices. Meant to get some today but forgot while I was out! My niece cooked some muffins the other day which will be good for E & G as they have very little sugar. Main ingredients are Weet Bix, strawberries and bananas. Thought I would cook some and freeze them for an easy snack for the kids.
> 
> Gordon got the little plastic table he was pushing stuck today- and then I watched him problem solve his way out of the situation. E was a long time before she could get herself out of a spot like that. Had a nice few hours with them and their parents for about the time.
> They have 2 days now to spend mainly on preparing the house for Gs birthday party on Sunday. His birthday is Tuesday which is a really busy day for both of them so they are just going to treat Sunday as his birthday. Told Vicky that Gordon's present can't be ready for Sunday. Will still have 2 days of knitting to go. On track to finish on his birthday (still have some ends to deal with but most done and knitting totally up to date.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23:


I know, right?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was the stat answer whenever i asked to how to spell a word. now i'm whiz at finding words in the dictionary. lol --- sam



jinx said:


> I did not learn that Strawberry Shortcake was a deSSert and also had two esses until I was 40. I could never understand when I needed help spelling a word and would be told to look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the ice cream was good for your throat - you should eat more. i'm so glad hospice recognized your contributions - not many people would do what you are doing. 
embrace the thanks. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pictures, I was lucky, I never had to wear a uniform except for in band.


Thanks lol! My friend in photo is a teacher, she married into a 7th day Adventist family and taught in her local primary schools.
They own a large crop farm up north of us and get to do a lot of travelling. I haven't seen her for 48 years but we contact at Christmas.
Her journey through life is vastly different to mine, but we always enjoy our newsletter each year with photos etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> So did we, we were allowed to wear ordinary clothes in primary school, but in intermediate and high school we had ugly uniforms. Children these days have it so much better in our schools with several choices within the uniforms which are standard. Shorts, skirts, long pants, dresses, for girls. Shorts long pants for boys.
> Hats and caps cardigans and blazer jackets, blouses, tee shirts, and polo necks.


No uniforms here, just nothing too revealing. Most kids wear jeans & T-shirt


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's your day Sonja --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can come visit. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> So beautiful!! Sam, I may have to pinky wrestle you for that apartment. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These were ours. Most of us removed the elastic in the bloomer like under leg portion. Our gym had windows all at the top where the high schoolers could look down. During gym, there was always one wise acre girl who thought it was funny to grab the front of the gym uniform of some other girl so all the snaps would open. I sure don't want to go back to those days!


Oh, that's really flashy????????I'm sure glad a didn't have that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe you are up to 100 pages. I've been busy this week so haven't been on much and now I have a lot of reading to do. Hope I can catch up before you start next week's TP.

I hope all are well in the storm beset areas. The damage looks horrendous.

I'm going to start speed reading (hopefully).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> it comes to a point when all one wants is peace and quiet. the rope is all gone and you are hanging by a thread and you have where to go. i agree - you are only thinking of yourself but you are the only one feeling the pain and all you want is for it to stop. --- sam


That's my thinking on this, too, except I couldn't think how to put it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did the teacher say. did it help? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And was I mad, but I did have to smile as I recieved a few thank you s from other parents


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you were. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I know some wonderful teachers too , my oldest son was a teacher , DIL is a teacher and so is her older sister although they both teach reception and year 1 and I was a wonderful nursery teacher ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were a pretty blue. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> These were ours. Most of us removed the elastic in the bloomer like under leg portion. Our gym had windows all at the top where the high schoolers could look down. During gym, there was always one wise acre girl who thought it was funny to grab the front of the gym uniform of some other girl so all the snaps would open. I sure don't want to go back to those days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a picture? --- sam



KateB said:


> We had to wear maroon blazers along with maroon felt berets! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, desserts have 2 s’s sugar and spice. Deserts are 1 s=only sand! I know, i live on the Mojave desert.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't knitted in weeks now...wish my mojo would come back from vacation. Maybe if I pull out my sketches and graphs I'll get inspired. I have been sewing--trying to use up all the squares in my stash somehow (may end up being quilts to donate again) as I do have a little time in the evenings. Today was a try at roasting a whole chicken in the crockpot--works fine and don't know why I haven't done it before.

Little Jane is growing like a weed; she is more of a medium now at nearly six pounds. Miss Tiff and Merlin are doing well and Ahab, having passed his first birthday now, is learning to be (just a bit) calmer. Just now he's enjoying a chewy treat, which saves our shoes. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that call came at a good time! Hope your test results are good and that she has a cure for the throat to boot.
You certainly deserved the ice cream and the roses!


Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! That is/was horrible! I hope they got rid of that person quickly.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a particularly nasty teacher in our school too, sometimes I think they put in the ad for new ones, only a-holes need apply because we had some real winners????????. My brother was in grade9 & struggling with math, mom went to the parent teacher conference & was told he needed to ask when he needed help. DB asked & in a very loud voice the teacher told him "you couldn't wipe your own ass if your mom didn't hold your hand"????. That was my brothers last day of school, he walked out. This is the same teacher who on my first day of school in Saskatchewan made fun of me for showing up in a dress. In Ontario that was a requirement


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> They sound beautiful.
> Hopefully you aren't being hit by the storm that seems to be pummeling the rest of the islands.


Yesterday it was very windy and one of my boys was sent home from school early because electricity was down and the generator wasn't working, but today its been fine and actually nice in between bouts of rain. Hopefully will stay that way


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm getting through some posts bit by bit 

Gweniepooh : that is a great drawing
Poledra 65 : prayers going your way
Fan : those orchids are lovely 
Rookie retiree : brilliant, I very rarely see foxes and love when I do. Although I think in some areas they raid the bins and make a mess lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hated having to wear dresses when in school. Was somewhat satisfied when in high school and we could wear slacks and pants suits but believe you me it was jeans and shorts as soon as I hit home.


RookieRetiree said:


> We had awful uniforms. We even got in trouble for wearing knee socks instead of anklets. I think they did away with them 5 or so years later. My older sisters didn't have to wear them so it was probably just something in place for 10 years or so. Lucky us.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

thewren said:


> how exciting - we have another baby - may we ask her name. we like to keep track of all the knitting tea party's babies - we have quite a few. would you please post a picture of the christening outfit and your shawl and hat. we love pictures as you already probably know. good to hear from you. --- sam


Her name is Erin, and yes I will definitely post some pictures


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


tami_ohio said:


> I had no doubt that the repairs were done so they were safe. My concern was that, it being the second time you had gone through the floor, that there were many places that it could be in poor condition, and would be safer if totally replaced. I know B does beautiful work, and would make sure the repairs were safe.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the tea party. How old is your daughter? Your projects sound lovely.


She is almost six months now. She is a wee gem


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ewwwww and phewie.....can not stand skunk smell.


tami_ohio said:


> My DS is 31 and still likes the smell of skunk! I sure don't remember dropping him on his head, but he sure has some weird ideas! :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your gym uniforms sound much like the ones we had except ours were blue and no button but snaps. Ugly does not even begin to describe them.


Maatje said:


> Lucky you indeed! Our school had the ugliest gym uniform.... grass green, one piece with elastic waist and button up front.....I sure don't know who on earth dreamed that one up..... we hated them with a passion and heaven forbid if the guys should chance to see us...of course that was inevitable as eventually we had to be seen in them what with tournaments etc....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers for quick and total healing for Penny. hopefully now they will get the fires under control. do they know how they started? --- sam


A single lightening strike on a tree caused it to smolder and the govt. forest service decided it was not a threat and to do nothing about it..bad choice with the Nebo loop fire. The Cole fort one was also a lightening strike but they tried immediately, without success, to stop that one. Unfortunately, high winds and the difficulty of getting to the mountain terrain has been a bad problem. With high winds the plane tankers are unable to fly so it depends on these windy days on ground crew and tankers that can drive in on what little roads and trails they have to try and get firefighters and equipment into place. They also had one afternoon they couldn't fly with the plane tankers as someone had a drone in the area and it is too dangerous to try and fly planes with drones. Learned from the TV that if they can determine the person flying the drone, he is going to be responsible for $25,000.00 fine and up to 5 years in jail. I hope they catch him as it set the firefighters back and entire afternoon.
Thanks for asking about Penny. She is on Remidyl, an NSAID every 12 hours and when I got home from work today she was right ready at the closet door, where the leash is kept, to go walking. So we walked up around the park. No one else was there and the wind has been in the easterly direction, towards the Hobble Creek fire, so the air was quite nice and clear. Keep praying for the dog and the fires and firefighters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Those were our uniforms too! Hated them!!!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice you got a bunch of strawberries but I can't understand why anyone would tamper with food, how crazy! Home made ice cream is so good. I make raspberry but haven't done strawberry. I've never had gelato,


A while back Tesco the supermarket had been selling strawberries for 5p a punnet. I was delighted and got loads. I froze them and use them in my breakfast.... I can't understand why anyone would do that either. Its a rediculous and nasty thing to do


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aine k, I failed to welcome you the other day so Welcome from me in Georgia to you in Ireland! 
Hope you can post a picture of the infant blanket you are working on when it is finished.


aine k said:


> Yesterday it was very windy and one of my boys was sent home from school early because electricity was down and the generator wasn't working, but today its been fine and actually nice in between bouts of rain. Hopefully will stay that way


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Maatje said:


> ???? we had a visitor in our yard last night also, but a very smelly one....I wondered if he had sprayed as the smell was quite strong, but DH didn't think so as by this morning it had dissipated. We once had a skunk fall down our basement window well, the stench was almost unbearable. My DH put a plank into it so the critter could get out and by morning it was gone, although we ended up having to air out the house and even our clothes picked up the smell...????


Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


That looks sharp.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

aine k said:


> Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


There's no way to describe just how horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely name. we love babies. --- sam



aine k said:


> Her name is Erin, and yes I will definitely post some pictures


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know, right?!


Lol! David was even shaking his head over that when I was reading it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was the stat answer whenever i asked to how to spell a word. now i'm whiz at finding words in the dictionary. lol --- sam


Lol! Me too, I may not be able to spell it, but I can sure find it in the dictionary. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks lol! My friend in photo is a teacher, she married into a 7th day Adventist family and taught in her local primary schools.
> They own a large crop farm up north of us and get to do a lot of travelling. I haven't seen her for 48 years but we contact at Christmas.
> Her journey through life is vastly different to mine, but we always enjoy our newsletter each year with photos etc.


It's amazing how our roads divide and go different ways, but we still enjoy catching up after so many years. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can come visit. --- sam


Lol! I don't know if you'd get rid of me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't knitted in weeks now...wish my mojo would come back from vacation. Maybe if I pull out my sketches and graphs I'll get inspired. I have been sewing--trying to use up all the squares in my stash somehow (may end up being quilts to donate again) as I do have a little time in the evenings. Today was a try at roasting a whole chicken in the crockpot--works fine and don't know why I haven't done it before.
> 
> Little Jane is growing like a weed; she is more of a medium now at nearly six pounds. Miss Tiff and Merlin are doing well and Ahab, having passed his first birthday now, is learning to be (just a bit) calmer. Just now he's enjoying a chewy treat, which saves our shoes. LOL


She sure is growing. 
lol, you went from 2 to 4 and I bet you can't remember what life was like without 2 &3. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it turned out lovely gwen - the colors are great. sure to sell quickly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you have skunks in Ireland? --- sam



aine k said:


> Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh -


Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I don't know if you'd get rid of me.


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> Yesterday it was very windy and one of my boys was sent home from school early because electricity was down and the generator wasn't working, but today its been fine and actually nice in between bouts of rain. Hopefully will stay that way


Wow, It must have been windy if they are sending home from school. Hopefully you won't be chased down the street by Kates umbrella. :sm12:


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Aine k, I failed to welcome you the other day so Welcome from me in Georgia to you in Ireland!
> Hope you can post a picture of the infant blanket you are working on when it is finished.


Thank you ????
You're keyhole scarf is lovely


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

thewren said:


> don't you have skunks in Ireland? --- sam


Nope. Not at all. I don't think we have anything similar either


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, It must have been windy if they are sending home from school. Hopefully you won't be chased down the street by Kates umbrella. :sm12:


Omg I know!!.... I remember once during a really bad wind having one of them large umbrellas up and the wind catching under it and pulling me along the path. I was walking along a canal at the time and thankful I wasn't pulled into it ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome Aine, from New Zealand. My hubby’s father was Irish, from Belfast. We love having new folks join us round our cyberspace table.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


Gwen I looked at the photo you posted first and thought it quite strange, but now I see it completed it makes sense. I like it very much, you did a great job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


I've been wanting to move for a while. Crime and cost of living both keep going up. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


If you're close, it can make the eyes burn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She sure is growing.
> lol, you went from 2 to 4 and I bet you can't remember what life was like without 2 &3. :sm04:


True. Miss Tiff has come so far, it's hard to believe she hasn't even been with us for a year yet. I do still have days when I really miss T-cat, even so. That always takes time (truth be told, I still get weepy sometimes over my little dog who has been gone many years). They never quite leave you altogether, but I am richer for having known them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> Thank you ????
> You're keyhole scarf is lovely


Yes, it is! I made one of those but have no idea where it went...pretty sure I didn't give it away. The search is on. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished sweater in 8ply pure NZ wool yarn. It has only taken 5 weeks from start to finish. Fits well very pleased with my first try at cables for many years,


What a beautiful sweater! Great knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We just had another really encouraging report from my sister. He loves the rehab place, the nurses help him get into his own clothes which he is thrilled about. He is going for a scan on Friday and then physio will determine what type of exercises he will need. He does passive exercises in bed and also "walks" with a special tall walker - has to put most of weight on arms and keep pressure off left leg. Some family friends came to see him and were astounded at the progress he had made. Several of the grand kids who live in the Onatario area come to visit him, my kids who all live far away are sending him flowers and cards. He's a much loved grandpa and great grandpa....very special to see. We are so thankful for his improvement....the sundowning seems to have completely disappeared.


I'm so glad to hear that your dad is improving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry I haven't commented much but I've been reading as fast as I can. I'm now up to page 60. Off to bed now. Back tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was 97° - 36°C today - a little cooler now but at seven o'clock it was still 89°. mid80's tomorrow and mid60's on saturday. i think mother nature is starting to play with us again. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! That is/was horrible! I hope they got rid of that person quickly.


No he stayed around for years, unfortunately. The good news, he retired before my kids got him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> I'm getting through some posts bit by bit
> 
> Gweniepooh : that is a great drawing
> Poledra 65 : prayers going your way
> ...


I'm glad to see you back. We love when new people join in. I'm glad your power wasn't out for too long & weather is better. We are expecting snow from now until Sunday????????
Do you live in the city? I'm on a farm in central Saskatchewan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


Any chance one of your girls will take it over so it stays in the family?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> She is almost six months now. She is a wee gem


A cute age. Most of us are grandmas here. My sons are 28 & 34, I have 2 grandkids, a boy 10 & a girl almost 7


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> A while back Tesco the supermarket had been selling strawberries for 5p a punnet. I was delighted and got loads. I froze them and use them in my breakfast.... I can't understand why anyone would do that either. Its a rediculous and nasty thing to do


What is a punnet? I picked a few strawberries today , they will be the last this year, I'm sure. I have lots of raspberries every year but my strawberries aren't too productive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> Nope. Not at all. I don't think we have anything similar either


Count your blessings????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been wanting to move for a while. Crime and cost of living both keep going up. :sm16:


Would you just move to another part of the city or somewhere else?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If you're close, it can make the eyes burn!


Yes, the can almost peel the paint off the wall????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


That looks great, Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH has gone off to Lloydminster this evening to pick up his aunt & uncle. His. Uncle wants to go goose hunting in the morning. I will probably try to organize a supper for tomorrow night. 
I got the tomatoes canned since he left & now I better go & finish tidying up before they get here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a punnet? I picked a few strawberries today , they will be the last this year, I'm sure. I have lots of raspberries every year but my strawberries aren't too productive


A strawberry punnet is a small container that holds strawberries for sale. It usually holds about 12 strawberries depending on size. They used to come in a bamboo or wicker container but nowadays they are plastic.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.

Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.

We are having a church sponsored hayride on Saturday. Tim is looking forward it with much anticipation, and I've made a pineapple-rhubarb pie to take for supper. Made a second which we tried out tonight and it was delicious. Will get the frozen one out late tomorrow evening so that it is thawed in time to be warmed before serving.

Enjoy your time whatever the day or evening.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, pretty keyhole scarf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm baack. lol
I have my bedroom finished as far as I can go for now, I have a light color that I'm going to try on the ceiling next week, and I need to get a slightly darker color for the trim around the door, baseboards, and window, but that won't take long to do once I have what I want. It took me longer to put everything back together, since I had to put some of David's clothes in his closet, so I went ahead and sorted all of them, and have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff, feels good to be getting things done for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


It would be great if you could move to a better neighborhood, sad to leave your lovely home, but you would probably both be happier without the neighbors you all have now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Would you just move to another part of the city or somewhere else?


No, I want to get out of the state entirely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A single lightening strike on a tree caused it to smolder and the govt. forest service decided it was not a threat and to do nothing about it..bad choice with the Nebo loop fire. The Cole fort one was also a lightening strike but they tried immediately, without success, to stop that one. Unfortunately, high winds and the difficulty of getting to the mountain terrain has been a bad problem. With high winds the plane tankers are unable to fly so it depends on these windy days on ground crew and tankers that can drive in on what little roads and trails they have to try and get firefighters and equipment into place. They also had one afternoon they couldn't fly with the plane tankers as someone had a drone in the area and it is too dangerous to try and fly planes with drones. Learned from the TV that if they can determine the person flying the drone, he is going to be responsible for $25,000.00 fine and up to 5 years in jail. I hope they catch him as it set the firefighters back and entire afternoon.
> Thanks for asking about Penny. She is on Remidyl, an NSAID every 12 hours and when I got home from work today she was right ready at the closet door, where the leash is kept, to go walking. So we walked up around the park. No one else was there and the wind has been in the easterly direction, towards the Hobble Creek fire, so the air was quite nice and clear. Keep praying for the dog and the fires and firefighters.


I hope that they find the person flying the drone. 
Good that Penny is pretty much back to normal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, where would you like to move?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


That looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> Omg I know!!.... I remember once during a really bad wind having one of them large umbrellas up and the wind catching under it and pulling me along the path. I was walking along a canal at the time and thankful I wasn't pulled into it ????


 :sm06: 
Holy moly, thank goodness you weren't pulled in. Those darn umbrellas will get you every time. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> True. Miss Tiff has come so far, it's hard to believe she hasn't even been with us for a year yet. I do still have days when I really miss T-cat, even so. That always takes time (truth be told, I still get weepy sometimes over my little dog who has been gone many years). They never quite leave you altogether, but I am richer for having known them.


No, they never leave us, and we are much richer even though we miss them so much when they go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


The pie sounds great, and the hayride sounds like fun too. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, where would you like to move?


Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


I hope you get some help with meal prep tomorrow. 
Hope you all have a great time at the hayride


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, I want to get out of the state entirely.


Back to where your family lives?

Edit, I see I should have read on. It would be nice to be closer to family for sure. 
You do your job by computer, right? So that would let you move wherever you want?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what did the teacher say. did it help? --- sam


Kept telling me this was not the place to discuss this, and i said that was the point you should have thought of when you tried to belittle my son in front of his class mates . I got my son moved to a different teacher for that lesson so had nothing more to do with the man , other people complained about him too over the following years and had their children removed from his class but for some reason he kept his job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't knitted in weeks now...wish my mojo would come back from vacation. Maybe if I pull out my sketches and graphs I'll get inspired. I have been sewing--trying to use up all the squares in my stash somehow (may end up being quilts to donate again) as I do have a little time in the evenings. Today was a try at roasting a whole chicken in the crockpot--works fine and don't know why I haven't done it before.
> 
> Little Jane is growing like a weed; she is more of a medium now at nearly six pounds. Miss Tiff and Merlin are doing well and Ahab, having passed his first birthday now, is learning to be (just a bit) calmer. Just now he's enjoying a chewy treat, which saves our shoes. LOL


Good to hear from you Sorlenna and good to here how your furbabies are doing especially Ahab calming down a bit ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

aine k said:


> Her name is Erin, and yes I will definitely post some pictures


I saw your post a couple of months ago with the picture of your little baby girl , she is beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> A single lightening strike on a tree caused it to smolder and the govt. forest service decided it was not a threat and to do nothing about it..bad choice with the Nebo loop fire. The Cole fort one was also a lightening strike but they tried immediately, without success, to stop that one. Unfortunately, high winds and the difficulty of getting to the mountain terrain has been a bad problem. With high winds the plane tankers are unable to fly so it depends on these windy days on ground crew and tankers that can drive in on what little roads and trails they have to try and get firefighters and equipment into place. They also had one afternoon they couldn't fly with the plane tankers as someone had a drone in the area and it is too dangerous to try and fly planes with drones. Learned from the TV that if they can determine the person flying the drone, he is going to be responsible for $25,000.00 fine and up to 5 years in jail. I hope they catch him as it set the firefighters back and entire afternoon.
> Thanks for asking about Penny. She is on Remidyl, an NSAID every 12 hours and when I got home from work today she was right ready at the closet door, where the leash is kept, to go walking. So we walked up around the park. No one else was there and the wind has been in the easterly direction, towards the Hobble Creek fire, so the air was quite nice and clear. Keep praying for the dog and the fires and firefighters.


Was thinking of you yesterday when it rained here all afternoon and evening , I was wishing it would do the same where you are , hopefully it will soon as those firefighter sure could use some help 
Glad to hear Penny is doing well and the air was clear when you both went out for your walk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


Its lovely Gwen, I like the way the yarn knit up ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't you have skunks in Ireland? --- sam


We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23: 
sorry I couldnt resist ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks lol! My friend in photo is a teacher, she married into a 7th day Adventist family and taught in her local primary schools.
> They own a large crop farm up north of us and get to do a lot of travelling. I haven't seen her for 48 years but we contact at Christmas.
> Her journey through life is vastly different to mine, but we always enjoy our newsletter each year with photos etc.


How good that you still keep in touch after 48 years. I can only remember two of the girls I was at school with and I've no idea where they are now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23:
> 
> In preschool, my nephew was crazy about dinosaurs. He knew everything about them, and they watched a lot of animal documentaries on tv. Preschool teacher said something about an animal that was wrong, and he told her so. She didn't like it, and told him that she was correct and he wasn't. When mom picked him up, he told her. So they went home and looked it up, and took the proof that he was correct to school the next day. Teacher had to admit she was wrong. If I remember right, she is still friends with DB and DSIL.


I clearly remember being told I had drawn a kangaroos hind legs wrong when at our village primary school, probably about 7yrs old. I didn't say anything, but the next day our teacher apologised in front of the whole class. It was a really effective life lesson in how to behave, and I respected her for this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't you have skunks in Ireland? --- sam


I don't think we have skunks anywhere in the UK as far as I know. Thank goodness.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that's alright tns - are the concrete structures still there or did they get rid of them? --- sam


Most of them still remain. I'll try to find pictures. Some are now of interest to military history buffs, so are gradually getting cleared of all the vegetation and rubbish that's accumulated in and over them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> it comes to a point when all one wants is peace and quiet. the rope is all gone and you are hanging by a thread and you have where to go. i agree - you are only thinking of yourself but you are the only one feeling the pain and all you want is for it to stop. --- sam


It must be terrible to get to that point, when you just feel trapped with no other way out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


I've never tried pineapple with rhubarb, but it sounds delicious. Have fun at the hayride.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here.


I'd love it. TN is your neighbor!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


I know exactly how both you and your DH feel about your home, you can see it will not be the ideal place for you as you age but you have a deep emotional tie to it. I'm the same about our family home which my brother is living in, but not looking after very well. Is there any chance that any of the younger family members would want to take it on if you move? It's wise to look ahead and have some sort of plans in place, but that doesn't make it any easier! Good luck, and hugs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am paying $1,600 NZ, and really worried it could legally be pushed up to $2,000NZ.


When I was in Adelaide, rents are good in Northern suburbs. Could get 2 bed unit for $150 a week. That was a while ago. Here in Brisbane, paying 270 a week for 1 bed cabin on ex caravan park. Hard to get even 1 bed place for under 300 a week


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> couldn't you just sit at the window with a cuppa and just gaze out the window for hours on end. my apartment in Seattle had a perfect view of Mt. Rainier - i could lose time just looking at the mountain. thanks for the picture. my next life that apartment is mine. lol --- sam


Unfortunately you'll have to get used to the cold and rain too!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have now got 2 little star wars hats and I've started a 3rd , quite enjoying these quick easy knits and a good way to use up some little leftover yarn. Quite pleased with how my own Star wars graph turned out


Cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


Ive never made pineapple and rhubarb pie , Im trying to think why not as it seems the perfect combination, will definitley try it now 
Hope Tim and all of you have a wonderful time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was funny because I just posted when my phone rang , it was my doctor she wants me to go in on monday to discuss recent tests and said to me I will look at your throat too and Im looking round thinking how does she know Ive got a sore throat when she says your voice is all croaky
> How's that for service ????


 How funny that she said that just as you were talking about getting it looked at.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Rents everywhere seem dreadful. San Franciso (which, like New York City has always been high) it's nothing for $5,000 a month for a big loft or a 1 bedroom place. I don't know what young people (other than the Tekkies) and oldsters are going to do. I think it is a shame, but when everyone wants to live in the same spot, and there is no more land....what is to do. As they say, God isn't making more land! In SF it is the Tekkies who work in the computer field like the Googles, Yahoos, etc., that they say have driven up the costs. Median cost of home in SF now $1,000,000.


1 reason the Tiny House movement has gained so much momentum over there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture? --- sam


Fortunately no!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I was getting really worried.. his lip is still a bit puffy this morning but so much better


Thats sounding very positive now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> You'll have to get used to the cold and rain too!


But the views (when you can see them) and the ice cream are to die for!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Cute.


Thank you Heather , I've now been asked or conned as Im not sure I actually agreed to make 3 more for 2 ladies at my craft group , think I'm a sucker to little elderly ladies who smile sweetly ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> what i want to know is did they reach out for help. there were places they could go for free. but you have to reach out - i don't think anyone would refuse to help someone who needed it. i've always wanted to go though a hurricane - from the closest very very high hill. --- sam


I have managed to miss all but 1 very weak cyclone here. I never want to experience going through a cat 5 and they seem to be get to g worse. The one I went through, on the edges, I slept through after making sure all Windows and doors were firmly shut.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Do you think they can be used for a tax break? Do you get an extra allowance for a child - or two?


There is some allowance for each child, not sure whether all means tested or just one part. It goes to the one who is the carer for the child (or if shared care the proportion of shared care. So when my sister who was a single parent was unable to care for her son anymore and our brother took over his care they got very little support as the income of my brother and SIL was too high. So the government came out on top as they had been paying DS support for him but now they weren't paying. Until He reached 16 and then for some odd reason He could get something himself.

Sometimes I think it would be nice to get something myself! But love the time with them so that isn't a serious thought.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Some people should never be allowed to be teachers....funny you mention being in Ontario and had to wear a dress...I had forgotten that was the case...do you remember those awful pant suits? I think I was in 11th or 12th grade when we were finally allowed to wear them...but no other slacks and heaven forbid jeans!


Most of our private schools still only have dresses for girls school uniforms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, dripping out of his nose, gross


Out is worse from the perspective of those around but much better for his health!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DS is 31 and still likes the smell of skunk! I sure don't remember dropping him on his head, but he sure has some weird ideas! :sm02:


Maybe someone else did and didn't like to admit to it :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are so cute aren't they (well most of the time!)?


Yep they sure are. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you knitting G? may we see a picture. --- sam


It's the temperature blanket that you have been getting progress shots of over the last 12 months. So you will get one sometime next week as I plan to finish it next Tuesday (and can't finish it earlier as the temperature I am using isn't posted until around midday of the next day. So Monday's can't be knitted till Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> She is almost six months now. She is a wee gem


How many kids do you have?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> A while back Tesco the supermarket had been selling strawberries for 5p a punnet. I was delighted and got loads. I froze them and use them in my breakfast.... I can't understand why anyone would do that either. Its a rediculous and nasty thing to do


5p- wow that was extremely cheap. Might just as well have been giving them away at that price.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry I haven't commented much but I've been reading as fast as I can. I'm now up to page 60. Off to bed now. Back tomorrow. Goodnight all.


You've done well to get that far. Keeping up when we get chatty like this week is hard enough without trying to catch up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was 97° - 36°C today - a little cooler now but at seven o'clock it was still 89°. mid80's tomorrow and mid60's on saturday. i think mother nature is starting to play with us again. --- sam


I'll go for Fridays mid 80s thanks. 97 getting a bit too hot though I will accept mid 60s. Thats about where we are most days at the moment. On second thoughts I will keep the temperatures we have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A cute age. Most of us are grandmas here. My sons are 28 & 34, I have 2 grandkids, a boy 10 & a girl almost 7


And my GD is 3 in December and my GS one on Tuesday. But Elizabeth insists he will be 3 and she will be 1 in December.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH has gone off to Lloydminster this evening to pick up his aunt & uncle. His. Uncle wants to go goose hunting in the morning. I will probably try to organize a supper for tomorrow night.
> I got the tomatoes canned since he left & now I better go & finish tidying up before they get here.


Clearly he is feeling better now- which is great. The doctor was correct in not giving him IV as it turned out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> How good that you still keep in touch after 48 years. I can only remember two of the girls I was at school with and I've no idea where they are now.


I've no idea where any of the girls I went to school with are either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Most of them still remain. I'll try to find pictures. Some are now of interest to military history buffs, so are gradually getting cleared of all the vegetation and rubbish that's accumulated in and over them.


Not terribly attractive but they are a part of the history whether it is liked or not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never tried pineapple with rhubarb, but it sounds delicious. Have fun at the hayride.


Now have I- need to think about it. And maybe try it before I decide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Heather , I've now been asked or conned as Im not sure I actually agreed to make 3 more for 2 ladies at my craft group , think I'm a sucker to little elderly ladies who smile sweetly ????


Either you will get bored or be doing them in your sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One way to rush through some pages is to be an almost exclusive poster!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got 2 lovely surprises today , first one was from middle son he brought Ice cream bars just what I needed as I started with a really bad hot sore throat again in the middle of the night , the second was from the staff at the hospice roses as a thank you for continuing to donate which made me go quite red faced


Aww lovely to get both but sorry you have a sore throat, hope its better by now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And my GD is 3 in December and my GS one on Tuesday. But Elizabeth insists he will be 3 and she will be 1 in December.


And if she is anything like Caitlin when she insists then SHE is right! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've no idea where any of the girls I went to school with are either.


I reunited with my best friend from school at a school reunion when we were both 50 and since then we've kept up by email and Facebook (she now lives in the south of England), but I'm not in touch with any of the others. Whereas the 3 'girls' I went to college with and I have now been close friends for 49 years next month, and we meet up about every 4 or 5 weeks. I was given this photo and frame one Christmas from Anne.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww lovely to get both but sorry you have a sore throat, hope its better by now.


Its irratable hot and dry but not particularly sore also got a very croaky voice ,no singing while I clean today ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GC5B7TP_iowa-creatures-of-the-night-4-the-skunk?guid=f90f0f10-a87a-48ef-8d8c-bc84724c8d43

Do you have civet cats rather than skunks? As I checked on civet cats, I realized that they are quite different in other parts of the world. But, coffee??
http://www.most-expensive.coffee/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> School uniform 1960s
> Winter beret, grey gym dress, shoes, socks, blue blazer.
> Summer navy blue pinafore dress with white blouse black shoes white socks.
> My 14-15 year old self and friend. Now am going to look through the whole album and have a laugh.


All this talk of school uniforms...LOL. Mine was grey box pleat tunic thing with a belt, pale blue long sleeve shirt and a stupid tie, we were supposed to wear blazers but hardly anyone did. I remember every Monday morning all girls had to line up and kneel down and the teacher would measure from the ground up that our dress wasnt more than 4 inches above the knee... And if it was a note would go home to parents to have it let down. :sm19:

The Summer uniform wasnt anywhere near as bad thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All this talk of school uniforms...LOL. Mine was grey box pleat tunic thing with a belt, pale blue long sleeve shirt and a stupid tie, we were supposed to wear blazers but hardly anyone did. I remember every Monday morning all girls had to line up and kneel down and the teacher would measure from the ground up that our dress wasnt more than 4 inches above the knee... And if it was a note would go home to parents to have it let down. :sm19:
> 
> The Summer uniform wasnt anywhere near as bad thank goodness.


Our skirts had to touch the floor while kneeling. We would roll up the waistband to make them shorter when we figured we could get away with it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Aine k, I failed to welcome you the other day so Welcome from me in Georgia to you in Ireland!
> Hope you can post a picture of the infant blanket you are working on when it is finished.


And welcome from me too... from down under in Australia. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


Looks good! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No offence was taken Tami and none meant from me either. I was just reassuring you that he had checked it out in the past. Believe me I do wish much could be replaced here in the house.....to be honest if we could move I'd do so in a heartbeat but not so much because of the house but because of the neighborhood. In terms of the house though, as we age it is becoming more and more difficult to take care of so my goal in the next few years is to convince DH that we should move. It will be difficult to do as the family history here but I'm thinking of us aging.


None taken! I know you've been concerned with the neighborhood for some time. I worry about you falling. And of course with B's shoulder, it makes things more difficult to keep up with the repairs that even a newer home needs at times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> She is almost six months now. She is a wee gem


Oh, just right to snuggle! I'm looking forward to getting to know you better. My neice went to Ireland last year. She loved it and the photos were beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ewwwww and phewie.....can not stand skunk smell.


Lol! Neither can the rest of us. If he didn't look so much like his father, I'd wonder where he came from at times! He's a big teddy bear, most of the time, but run if he gets, well, the only way to put it is, gets pissed off. Very protective of all women. Even when younger. But that's another story for another time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


That came out great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


It can burn your nose and make your eyes water, for sure! Once you smell it, you will never forget it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! David was even shaking his head over that when I was reading it. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome, Aine, from Minnesota. Was in Ireland for 2 weeks several years ago and loved every minute of it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> Nope. Not at all. I don't think we have anything similar either


Be glad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been wanting to move for a while. Crime and cost of living both keep going up. :sm16:


Which, unfortunately, is every where.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was 97° - 36°C today - a little cooler now but at seven o'clock it was still 89°. mid80's tomorrow and mid60's on saturday. i think mother nature is starting to play with us again. --- sam


It was 78 at 11 last night, 75 now at 8:40 this morning. It's to go to 85 this afternoon, and only a high of 60 tomorrow! I am already feeling the weather systems. Yuck. Busy day tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


By the sounds of it, the weather yesterday afternoon missed you. It did me as well, but DH got caught in some pretty heavy rain on his way home from work. Keeping you, and all of Take Flight, in my thoughts for what we are to get this evening. Nothing like the areas hit by the hurricane, but thinking of those with no shelter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here.


Closer to me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I clearly remember being told I had drawn a kangaroos hind legs wrong when at our village primary school, probably about 7yrs old. I didn't say anything, but the next day our teacher apologised in front of the whole class. It was a really effective life lesson in how to behave, and I respected her for this.


Wow, that was great! Not many would do that. I can see why you would respect her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe someone else did and didn't like to admit to it :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I reunited with my best friend from school at a school reunion when we were both 50 and since then we've kept up by email and Facebook (she now lives in the south of England), but I'm not in touch with any of the others. Whereas the 3 'girls' I went to college with and I have now been close friends for 49 years next month, and we meet up about every 4 or 5 weeks. I was given this photo and frame one Christmas from Anne.


Lovely ladies!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Had a chuckle there Maatje. Originally my country was named Nieuw Zeeland after the Dutch explorer Abel Janzoon Tasman who first discovered it.
> The Tasman sea between us and Australia plus Tasmania island over there are named after him.


Ha! I didn't know that....my mother was born and raised in the Dutch province of Zeeland.....I wonder if he came from there....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No; none of them want it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Any chance one of your girls will take it over so it stays in the family?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> These were ours. Most of us removed the elastic in the bloomer like under leg portion. Our gym had windows all at the top where the high schoolers could look down. During gym, there was always one wise acre girl who thought it was funny to grab the front of the gym uniform of some other girl so all the snaps would open. I sure don't want to go back to those days!


Yikes those were like ours! Except instead of a band at the waist we had elastic... goodness, memories! Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well even though it is supposedly an easy pattern I have attempted it 4 times and keep getting something wrong. 
Not in the mood to try and figure out what I'm doing wrong so will take it to knitting group today and see if anyone there can take a look at the pattern. For now I'll just use another pattern.????????


Poledra65 said:


> That looks great.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi there, I taking a break and just sitting here with you all for a bit.
> Worked on painting in our bedroom, it takes 2 coats, even with the primer in the paint since the blue I'm covering is so ridiculous, then we went to Christophers and I finished the bathroom and got a good chunk of the kitchen done, we're whittling away at it. We decided we are taking tomorrow off, for better or worse, we're both on the pooped side.
> So I'm going to catch up with you all, then finish up the trim in the bedroom, so that I can start getting it put back together.


Good idea to take a day off, you've been doing a lot of painting g and fixing up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And for both of you GA is pretty darn close!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love it. TN is your neighbor!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DDs don't want it and DH is an only child and only one cousin who lives in another state so nope....now just to get DH's brain wrapped around the idea of selling & moving.


TNS said:


> I know exactly how both you and your DH feel about your home, you can see it will not be the ideal place for you as you age but you have a deep emotional tie to it. I'm the same about our family home which my brother is living in, but not looking after very well. Is there any chance that any of the younger family members would want to take it on if you move? It's wise to look ahead and have some sort of plans in place, but that doesn't make it any easier! Good luck, and hugs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! Those were our uniforms too! Hated them!!!


Funny how we all had the same even tho we lived in totally different areas! I lived in Ontario so must have been the only style for admin to choose from or something.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


Nice! Love the colors.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to decide on which pattern to knit. TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

aine k said:


> Wow they're stink must be really potent ????


Very potent! And welcome to our tea party...although I'm not a tea drinker they still let me stay! They are a very nice bunch of people - it's been fun getting to see how people live in different parts of the world. Where in Ireland are you? I am in eastern Washington state.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Funny how we all had the same even tho we lived in totally different areas! I lived in Ontario so must have been the only style for admin to choose from or something.....


Count me in too in Minneapolis. Ours were navy blue and ugly as sin. Even in college we could not wear slacks. I was an RA for three of my four years and recall calling the dean of women one morning when the temp was -38F with 40 mph winds asking if the girls could wear slacks and was told no, but they could wear them under skirts. Some time in my early teaching years, the ban was lifted and slacks were OK. I remember thinking how great that was for nurses and CNAs who spent a lot of time bending over beds. As a music teacher who was often down on the floor with kindergartners and up and down risers with HS kids, I was very appreciative of the change!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm so glad to hear that your dad is improving.


Thank you I need to call him today....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm baack. lol
> I have my bedroom finished as far as I can go for now, I have a light color that I'm going to try on the ceiling next week, and I need to get a slightly darker color for the trim around the door, baseboards, and window, but that won't take long to do once I have what I want. It took me longer to put everything back together, since I had to put some of David's clothes in his closet, so I went ahead and sorted all of them, and have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff, feels good to be getting things done for sure.


You make me laugh! Reminds me of my late fil who would walk into a room with a big grin and announce I'm back all you lucky people!

And all your talk of painting and sorting is making me itchy....I do need to get started....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> No, I want to get out of the state entirely.


Seriously?! Any idea where? And why totally out of the state? Any particular reason? I know lots of California folks move to eastern Washington cause the cost of living is cheaper. Not Seattle tho that's for sure....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No, they never leave us, and we are much richer even though we miss them so much when they go.


Yup, that's true....still miss our big ole black lab...my eyes are still drawn to every black lab I see...he was such a sweetie...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here
> 
> Never been to Kentucky I have heard it's gorgeous....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


Amazing! we have the same breed here! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> I clearly remember being told I had drawn a kangaroos hind legs wrong when at our village primary school, probably about 7yrs old. I didn't say anything, but the next day our teacher apologised in front of the whole class. It was a really effective life lesson in how to behave, and I respected her for this.


No kidding! What a great teacher


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I don't think we have skunks anywhere in the UK as far as I know. Thank goodness.


Don't you have stoats? Not sure but are they related?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> When I was in Adelaide, rents are good in Northern suburbs. Could get 2 bed unit for $150 a week. That was a while ago. Here in Brisbane, paying 270 a week for 1 bed cabin on ex caravan park. Hard to get even 1 bed place for under 300 a week


Yikes! A week! That's very steep....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> 1 reason the Tiny House movement has gained so much momentum over there.


Makes sense...there are younger folk doing that here as well..I know one young family who converted an old school bus...haven't seen it in person but hear it's pretty cute...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And for both of you GA is pretty darn close!


Yep. Getting excited.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DDs don't want it and DH is an only child and only one cousin who lives in another state so nope....now just to get DH's brain wrapped around the idea of selling & moving.


As a family home it will be really hard for him to deal with I suspect. Would likely have been easier of someone in the family wanted it- but many of the reasons you now want to move will apply to the other family members as well. Such as not so good neighbours. And high maintenance- and do they have the same skills as DH?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Don't you have stoats? Not sure but are they related?


Yes, we do have stoats, though now you mention it I haven't heard much about them lately. Probably because I no longer live in the countryside. I don't know if they're related to skunks or not but I think I prefer stoats. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Makes sense...there are younger folk doing that here as well..I know one young family who converted an old school bus...haven't seen it in person but hear it's pretty cute...


One of my boys had a school friend who lived in two converted railway carriages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And off to bed I go-this post is mainly so Kate knows where I have left off. See how many pages you add before Sam starts us off again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! Neither can the rest of us. If he didn't look so much like his father, I'd wonder where he came from at times! He's a big teddy bear, most of the time, but run if he gets, well, the only way to put it is, gets pissed off. Very protective of all women. Even when younger. But that's another story for another time.


That sounds like my middle son


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Very potent! And welcome to our tea party...although I'm not a tea drinker they still let me stay! They are a very nice bunch of people - it's been fun getting to see how people live in different parts of the world. Where in Ireland are you? I am in eastern Washington state.


I dont drink tea either and they let me stay too ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Most of our private schools still only have dresses for girls school uniforms.


The nice thing is that there are "shorties" the girls can wear under their skirts and dresses. We used to wear regular shorts under ours or tights of course in the winter... I have a couple of grand daughters who love skirts in particular but it's no problem as they can wear leggings or like I said the shorties. ...so they can still play and be carefree. I don't know if you remember but the kids used to sing a ditty " I see London I see France I see so and so's underpants." Made sure if that happened once never to let that happen again !


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> You've done well to get that far. Keeping up when we get chatty like this week is hard enough without trying to catch up.


We are very chatty this week!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our skirts had to touch the floor while kneeling. We would roll up the waistband to make them shorter when we figured we could get away with it!


Lol we did that too! And one day I forgot to unroll the waist band so my mom caught me out....she was NOT happy. That was in the day of the extreme minis!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It was 78 at 11 last night, 75 now at 8:40 this morning. It's to go to 85 this afternoon, and only a high of 60 tomorrow! I am already feeling the weather systems. Yuck. Busy day tomorrow.


 Very hot for both you and Sam! Is this the remnant of the hurricane coming towards you? It's cooling down quite nicely here... still in the low 80's during the day and 50's at night. Occasionally goes down to high 40's at night. Still no rain in the forecast though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I reunited with my best friend from school at a school reunion when we were both 50 and since then we've kept up by email and Facebook (she now lives in the south of England), but I'm not in touch with any of the others. Whereas the 3 'girls' I went to college with and I have now been close friends for 49 years next month, and we meet up about every 4 or 5 weeks. I was given this photo and frame one Christmas from Anne.


Great picture kate


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DDs don't want it and DH is an only child and only one cousin who lives in another state so nope....now just to get DH's brain wrapped around the idea of selling & moving.


Good luck with that..... I need to get my dhs brain around our place as well....not happening anytime soon I think....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Count me in too in Minneapolis. Ours were navy blue and ugly as sin. Even in college we could not wear slacks. I was an RA for three of my four years and recall calling the dean of women one morning when the temp was -38F with 40 mph winds asking if the girls could wear slacks and was told no, but they could wear them under skirts. Some time in my early teaching years, the ban was lifted and slacks were OK. I remember thinking how great that was for nurses and CNAs who spent a lot of time bending over beds. As a music teacher who was often down on the floor with kindergartners and up and down risers with HS kids, I was very appreciative of the change!!!


I bet you were..... when we first immigrated we lived in Manitoba where the winters are brutal....had to wear dresses so wore tights, and then slacks under the dress which had to be taken off as soon as you got to school. Thinking back recesses must have been brutal as all those kids had to get dressed and then undressed again... takes so much time!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Yes, we do have stoats, though now you mention it I haven't heard much about them lately. Probably because I no longer live in the countryside. I don't know if they're related to skunks or not but I think I prefer stoats. :sm23: :sm23:


Dont know much about stoats except for what I remember from them taking over Toad Hall and badger and mole and ratty driving them out! Do they smell?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> One of my boys had a school friend who lived in two converted railway carriages.


Huh wow that would have been interesting to see...did it have to stay on a railway track?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I dont drink tea either and they let me stay too ????


Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Goodness gracious I’m caught up! Good thing I got up early this morning,would never have managed it otherwise. Busy weekend, have to finish up the tomatoes on my counter and get ready to go to oldest daughter and her fam tomorrow..we are going to babysit for the tomorrow night and have an early celebration of grandsons bd. But have to first go to a woman’s brunch from our church - going to make a raspberry cream cheese coffee cake for that. Probably won’t be on here much until Monday sometime...have a wonderful weekend wherever you are.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I bet you were..... when we first immigrated we lived in Manitoba where the winters are brutal....had to wear dresses so wore tights, and then slacks under the dress which had to be taken off as soon as you got to school. Thinking back recesses must have been brutal as all those kids had to get dressed and then undressed again... takes so much time!


Made me smile as when I was training to be a nursery teacher back in Sweden one of my jobs was to supervise the little ones to get ready to play outside even in the winter so it went like this make sure they had all there indoor clothes on properly , then help them into there snow suits then water proofs on top then boots , you could almost guarantee that as soon as they were already to go out , one would say I need the toilet followed by at least 5 echoes


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile as when I was training to be a nursery teacher back in Sweden one of my jobs was to supervise the little ones to get ready to play outside even in the winter so it went like this make sure they had all there indoor clothes on properly , then help them into there snow suits then water proofs on top then boots , you could almost guarantee that as soon as they were already to go out , one would say I need the toilet followed by at least 5 echoes


I think that is universal. When my first two were just 15 mos. apart, the minute the boots and mittens were on, the potty requests came out.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Fan said:


> Welcome Aine, from New Zealand. My hubby's father was Irish, from Belfast. We love having new folks join us round our cyberspace table.


Your husband travelled far. From what I've seen New Zealand is lovely. Do ye ever get to Ireland?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Back to where your family lives?
> 
> Edit, I see I should have read on. It would be nice to be closer to family for sure.
> You do your job by computer, right? So that would let you move wherever you want?


Yep, so anywhere I can set up a computer and have internet, I can work. I've even worked on "vacation"!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


 :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love it. TN is your neighbor!


I have lots of cousins there as well.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is! I made one of those but have no idea where it went...pretty sure I didn't give it away. The search is on. :sm23:


I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to see you back. We love when new people join in. I'm glad your power wasn't out for too long & weather is better. We are expecting snow from now until Sunday????????
> Do you live in the city? I'm on a farm in central Saskatchewan.


I'm just outside the city. Its a very small city, more like a town. It's not bad again today. Its been raining but in between the sun has been out. Does it snow much there where you are?


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A cute age. Most of us are grandmas here. My sons are 28 & 34, I have 2 grandkids, a boy 10 & a girl almost 7


Lovely ????

A punnet is a wee box of them. I'm not sure what weight it's supposed to be but that's what we always call a wee box of strawberries.

By the sounds of skunks I will count my blessings ????


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Fan said:


> A strawberry punnet is a small container that holds strawberries for sale. It usually holds about 12 strawberries depending on size. They used to come in a bamboo or wicker container but nowadays they are plastic.


I was just saying I wasn't sure about size


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


Very pretty!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Dont know much about stoats except for what I remember from them taking over Toad Hall and badger and mole and ratty driving them out! Do they smell?


I don't think so but I've never put it to the test!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Huh wow that would have been interesting to see...did it have to stay on a railway track?


I don't think so but it's so long ago now I can't remember.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to keep up with y'all but little time for posting much. Up at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Aurora is coming before sun-up so that Paula can get farther up toward the lake (Lake Erie) to her store. She needs to be there by 6AM to get some company chores done before opening for the day.
> 
> Probably no help for lunch prep and service Friday at Take Flight. #1 assistant has medical appointment and the WEP workers haven't been particularly consistent with making any appearances. Not much I can do, but their food stamps are in jeopardy if their assigned work hours are not met within the month.
> 
> ...


Pineapple rhubarb pie sounds yummy :sm24:


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here.


Well, sure would be greener! And you would be closer to Sam and maybe able to go to KAP! Always nice to be closer to family. If that is your dream i hope you can do it.

Sonja, you are so funny. ROFLMAO at your British skunks!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Good job!! :sm24: Did it phase him at all?
> Thank goodness, Christopher only had one teacher that gave me a problem, threatened me, I called her bluff, with a psychiatrist and medical doctor to back me up, asked her who she had on her team.


I substitute taught 1 day at a middle school that I had gone to, many years ago. The principle came in and berated all the students in the class as "Bozos" not wanting to do anything. The next day when I was called to do it again, I said I was busy and found something else to fill my time. I was not interested in working for that principal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> I clearly remember being told I had drawn a kangaroos hind legs wrong when at our village primary school, probably about 7yrs old. I didn't say anything, but the next day our teacher apologised in front of the whole class. It was a really effective life lesson in how to behave, and I respected her for this.


Good that she apologised, that was definitely worthy of respect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Heather , I've now been asked or conned as Im not sure I actually agreed to make 3 more for 2 ladies at my craft group , think I'm a sucker to little elderly ladies who smile sweetly ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> And if she is anything like Caitlin when she insists then SHE is right! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aine K, welcome from Mojave desert, CA.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> How good that you still keep in touch after 48 years. I can only remember two of the girls I was at school with and I've no idea where they are now.


Thank you yes it is. There is another girl I keep in touch with also, our parents were great friends. Her parents are still alive at 90 and 94. We catch up now and then although they live a distance from us.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your gym uniforms sound much like the ones we had except ours were blue and no button but snaps. Ugly does not even begin to describe them.


I think someone had the corner on the market as we wore the same uniform in a light blue/gray. They were very telling and embarrassing if a girl had an accident or started her monthly while at gym. At least in College they wore forrest green Bermuda shorts. There was probably 1 manufacturer for the entire world. We were all sure that Miss Dolly (the old old maid guidance counselor) designed them just to be mean. Or maybe it was the guidance Counselor from your school????? I was in public H.S. .
:sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She's a beauty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

aine k said:


> Your husband travelled far. From what I've seen New Zealand is lovely. Do ye ever get to Ireland?


My father in law came to NZ in 1922, and married a Scottish lady. My husband was born here. My father was Scottish and mother's family English and Manx. 
So hubby and I are first generation New Zealanders. We have not been to Ireland or the UK, but parts of Asia, Germany, Aussie, and Pacific Islands.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished up the keyhole scarf and am now about to start another freebie called Milkshake Reversible Scarflet. I think I got it on Ravelry. Again, a very simple lace pattern using DK weight and size 8 needles. Just trying to get a few things ready for the Dec. bazaar. I'm off to cast it on right now using Cuddles DK by Crystal Palace Yarns so TTYL


Very Nice. . .I have yarn and a pattern laid out don't know if I'll ever get to it.
:sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She's gorgeous, what a sweetie! 6 months is my favourite age, they're getting interesting but you can still put them down and they stay in one place!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

aine k said:


> Omg I know!!.... I remember once during a really bad wind having one of them large umbrellas up and the wind catching under it and pulling me along the path. I was walking along a canal at the time and thankful I wasn't pulled into it ????


I've just had one turn inside up in the wind.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm baack. lol
> I have my bedroom finished as far as I can go for now, I have a light color that I'm going to try on the ceiling next week, and I need to get a slightly darker color for the trim around the door, baseboards, and window, but that won't take long to do once I have what I want. It took me longer to put everything back together, since I had to put some of David's clothes in his closet, so I went ahead and sorted all of them, and have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff, feels good to be getting things done for sure.


Sounds like you're coming along well. It always feels good getting clothes sorted and tidied too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She is a little cutie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ainek, love your scarf, love he color and the braided knot. Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I saw your post a couple of months ago with the picture of your little baby girl , she is beautiful


She is rolling and trying to get moving now


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


Haha ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No he stayed around for years, unfortunately. The good news, he retired before my kids got him


The problem was they used to give tenure to some teachers. Once received hard to take away. The only thing to do with a bad tenured teacher was to give them worse groups of students. Then nothing improved, only got worse. There were several drinkers in my schools who imbibed all day long. I was a "good" "tenured" teacher when I left as my DH was called to fill a pulpit in another state. My DD encountered the same thing at University. She overheard 2 teachers talk about as soon as they each got tenure they were going to slack up and enjoy life.
:sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> It must be terrible to get to that point, when you just feel trapped with no other way out.


There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
> I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


Suicides can come in clusters. It's so sad that there are so many surrounding your area. Bless all of their families.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Heather , I've now been asked or conned as Im not sure I actually agreed to make 3 more for 2 ladies at my craft group , think I'm a sucker to little elderly ladies who smile sweetly ????


That hat turned out brilliant. I love star wars and a fair few of my family are fans. I saved the pattern on ravelry and will attempt it some time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do have skunks here but ours are called Members of Parliament and get paid an awful lot of money for causing a stink :sm23:
> sorry I couldnt resist ????


????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would that get you closer to your children? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Home to Kentucky. I miss people and things I don't have here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Dont know much about stoats except for what I remember from them taking over Toad Hall and badger and mole and ratty driving them out! Do they smell?


Not sure if stoats smell, but I think they are related to ferrets and they certainly smell! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

darowil said:


> How many kids do you have?


I have three boys and one girl. Sean is 15, Shea is 10, Luke is 21 months and then Erin. Luke is sleeping through the night this past few months so it's only Erin I have to get up with

Yep apparently they had crates of them out the back and they were all dated the next day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they weren't small were they. --- sam



TNS said:


> Most of them still remain. I'll try to find pictures. Some are now of interest to military history buffs, so are gradually getting cleared of all the vegetation and rubbish that's accumulated in and over them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be in better shape in my next life - i just hope i remember all the mistakes i made in this one. does it really rain a lot? --- sam



KateB said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to get used to the cold and rain too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You make me laugh! Reminds me of my late fil who would walk into a room with a big grin and announce I'm back all you lucky people!
> 
> And all your talk of painting and sorting is making me itchy....I do need to get started....


Lol, I'm done here at home until next week, I'll get back to it after D leaves for next weeks runs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd go just for the ice cream. --- sam



TNS said:


> But the views (when you can see them) and the ice cream are to die for!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well even though it is supposedly an easy pattern I have attempted it 4 times and keep getting something wrong.
> Not in the mood to try and figure out what I'm doing wrong so will take it to knitting group today and see if anyone there can take a look at the pattern. For now I'll just use another pattern.????????


Some patterns are just like that, everybody has one. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She is beautiful and worth the sleepless nights I'm sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been a long time since we have gone this many pages. --- sam



darowil said:


> You've done well to get that far. Keeping up when we get chatty like this week is hard enough without trying to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good idea to take a day off, you've been doing a lot of painting g and fixing up.


Yes, and I just need to decompress, I love Marla but she's been awfully b*&@#y lately and complaining about everything, I think we've been spending too much time together, and need some time apart, I know she gets tired of me after a while, can't say I blame her. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be in better shape in my next life - i just hope i remember all the mistakes i made in this one. does it really rain a lot? --- sam


You would be lucky to find a week that didn't have rain at some point even in summer. I suppose it's why everything stays so green.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DDs don't want it and DH is an only child and only one cousin who lives in another state so nope....now just to get DH's brain wrapped around the idea of selling & moving.


I wish you the best of luck with that, it would make both your lives easier I imagine though, but it would be a heck of a move after so many years, and very bittersweet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tall are you? didn't you wear the dress to a wedding? --- sam



KateB said:


> I reunited with my best friend from school at a school reunion when we were both 50 and since then we've kept up by email and Facebook (she now lives in the south of England), but I'm not in touch with any of the others. Whereas the 3 'girls' I went to college with and I have now been close friends for 49 years next month, and we meet up about every 4 or 5 weeks. I was given this photo and frame one Christmas from Anne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol we did that too! And one day I forgot to unroll the waist band so my mom caught me out....she was NOT happy. That was in the day of the extreme minis!


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here i thought all Englishmen drank tea, --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I dont drink tea either and they let me stay too ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely aine k - love the color. the knot in the middle is really interesting. --- sam



aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very hot for both you and Sam! Is this the remnant of the hurricane coming towards you? It's cooling down quite nicely here... still in the low 80's during the day and 50's at night. Occasionally goes down to high 40's at night. Still no rain in the forecast though.


Our weather and yours are pretty much going hand in hand. My jalapenos and tomatoes, the crazy things all have new flowers on them and are going gangbusters. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so precious - i just want to reach out and get her and head to the rocker. i spent hours rocking ayden but avery not so much - he'd get down before long. i love rocking babies. --- sam



aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Dont know much about stoats except for what I remember from them taking over Toad Hall and badger and mole and ratty driving them out! Do they smell?


LOL! I asked David what a stoat was when I was reading it, he's on the phone, again, anyway, he said weasle I think, by gollie, that man has the strangest knowledge in his brain, he was right, they sure are cute, he said, until they eat your fish. :sm16: 
:sm23: Leave it to David to bring fish into the conversation. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness gracious I'm caught up! Good thing I got up early this morning,would never have managed it otherwise. Busy weekend, have to finish up the tomatoes on my counter and get ready to go to oldest daughter and her fam tomorrow..we are going to babysit for the tomorrow night and have an early celebration of grandsons bd. But have to first go to a woman's brunch from our church - going to make a raspberry cream cheese coffee cake for that. Probably won't be on here much until Monday sometime...have a wonderful weekend wherever you are.


Have a great time!
Yum!! I'll be right over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile as when I was training to be a nursery teacher back in Sweden one of my jobs was to supervise the little ones to get ready to play outside even in the winter so it went like this make sure they had all there indoor clothes on properly , then help them into there snow suits then water proofs on top then boots , you could almost guarantee that as soon as they were already to go out , one would say I need the toilet followed by at least 5 echoes


 :sm23: 
I always HATED my snowsuit, and I have to say, that is the one piece of clothing I never want to wear again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


Pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


Oh isn't she gorgeous!! 
Definitely worth losing sleep over. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I substitute taught 1 day at a middle school that I had gone to, many years ago. The principle came in and berated all the students in the class as "Bozos" not wanting to do anything. The next day when I was called to do it again, I said I was busy and found something else to fill my time. I was not interested in working for that principal.


Can't blame you, he was horrid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all the people that are hurting because of it - my heart goes out to them. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
> I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and here i thought all Englishmen drank tea, --- sam


I'm a Swede Sam , if you look up the Top 10 coffee drinking countries you will find all the Scandinavian countries right up there at the top ,think Sweden is 5th or 6th


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Aine K, welcome from Mojave desert, CA.


And welcome from London


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Funny how we all had the same even tho we lived in totally different areas! I lived in Ontario so must have been the only style for admin to choose from or something.....


We had to wear dresses or skirts but never uniforms


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll be in better shape in my next life - i just hope i remember all the mistakes i made in this one. does it really rain a lot? --- sam


Yes it does rain a lot here Sam . A few dry days here and you'd think it was a severe drought


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have remembered that. i don't drink much tea either - i do enjoy a cup of Earl Grey once in a while. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm a Swede Sam , if you look up the Top 10 coffee drinking countries you will find all the Scandinavian countries right up there at the top ,think Sweden is 5th or 6th


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


Very nice & my favourite color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> I'm just outside the city. Its a very small city, more like a town. It's not bad again today. Its been raining but in between the sun has been out. Does it snow much there where you are?


This is too early for winter to come ãs harvest still needs to be done but the only month I've never seen snow is July. How much we get really varies year to year but probably on average at least 2 feet. Winter lasts November to early April but sometimes comes in October


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


Beautiful love the colour


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


What a little cutie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
> I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


That's awful, the poor families


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not sure if stoats smell, but I think they are related to ferrets and they certainly smell! :sm06: :sm09:


Foxes have a similar smell to skunks, just not as strong, when marking their territory. They sometimes spray around my garden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> I have three boys and one girl. Sean is 15, Shea is 10, Luke is 21 months and then Erin. Luke is sleeping through the night this past few months so it's only Erin I have to get up with
> 
> Yep apparently they had crates of them out the back and they were all dated the next day


You really have them spread out, except the last 2. Mine are 6 years apart, the First was so colicky I always say it took that long to get stupid again????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I asked David what a stoat was when I was reading it, he's on the phone, again, anyway, he said weasle I think, by gollie, that man has the strangest knowledge in his brain, he was right, they sure are cute, he said, until they eat your fish. :sm16:
> :sm23: Leave it to David to bring fish into the conversation. lol


Weasels will kill chickens too, they suck the blood out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how tall are you? didn't you wear the dress to a wedding? --- sam


Yes, I'm tall - I'm 5' 8" but that lot make me look like a giant as the 2 Annes are only about 5' 2" and Katie is 4' 10"! :sm16: :sm09: And yes, that photo was taken at my son's wedding.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> And welcome from me too... from down under in Australia. :sm11:


Thanks ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I finally caught up, aunt & uncle are having a lay down just now.
I’ve got pies cooked, apple & Saskatoon & Parmesan garlic pull apart bread made & some plain buns too. The lasagna is defrosting. I just have to make coleslaw& put out some pickles, etc. There will be 14 for supper, I think.
Grey here this morning, not snowing yet but it’s close by so I’m sure it will come????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

aine k said:


> Thanks ????


Welcome from me too. I checked out on Google how to pronounce your name then realised I should have known as I've got a friend called Grainne!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very hot for both you and Sam! Is this the remnant of the hurricane coming towards you? It's cooling down quite nicely here... still in the low 80's during the day and 50's at night. Occasionally goes down to high 40's at night. Still no rain in the forecast though.


I think it probably is remnants of Florance. A bit of rain just went through, and that may be all I will get, other than the wind and temperature change.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


very pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Most of them still remain. I'll try to find pictures. Some are now of interest to military history buffs, so are gradually getting cleared of all the vegetation and rubbish that's accumulated in and over them.


We are so lucky in this part of the world that we haven't suffered through the wars like in Europe & the UK. It must have been so hard for those who left & even harder for those who stayed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


Wee Erin is gorgeous! Another new little one for all of us to adopt. We have beautiful/handsome littles here. My DGD is 4 1/2 years old, and in her second year of preschool. Her older brother is 15, and I have 2 step grandsons that are 13 and 18.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness just opened KTP I’m on page 68 and see you are all up to 118, plus I’m sure a new week has been started, lol!

Back to reading TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so precious - i just want to reach out and get her and head to the rocker. i spent hours rocking ayden but avery not so much - he'd get down before long. i love rocking babies. --- sam


How is Ayden doing now? I hope he is much better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> What choice do you have. We have other sons and grandchildren that we have to be here for and they need you to be strong as it isn't easy for them either. As others have said, it hits you at the strangest times and the oddest thing will set it off. It never ends! My DH was in the hospital the end of last week for three days after having his heart rate go up to 200. Not good. After multiple tests! and decisions, it was decided to have a defibulator/pace maker put in so it will prevent it from happening again which they told us we definitely don't want it to happen again. He is doing fine now.


Wow, thank goodness for pacemakers. So glad to hear your Hubby is doing much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally caught up, aunt & uncle are having a lay down just now.
> I've got pies cooked, apple & Saskatoon & Parmesan garlic pull apart bread made & some plain buns too. The lasagna is defrosting. I just have to make coleslaw& put out some pickles, etc. There will be 14 for supper, I think.
> Grey here this morning, not snowing yet but it's close by so I'm sure it will come????????????


Mmmm! Let me just twitch my nose, and I'll be right there! I can almost smell it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmmm! Let me just twitch my nose, and I'll be right there! I can almost smell it!


I'm right behind you. Lasagna is one of my favorite meals.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, just right to snuggle! I'm looking forward to getting to know you better. My neice went to Ireland last year. She loved it and the photos were beautiful.


Yes indeed just right for snuggles. And she's a wee giggle machine too... There are lovely places in Ireland to visit. We love ourselves on day trips and getting away when we can


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

machriste said:


> Welcome, Aine, from Minnesota. Was in Ireland for 2 weeks several years ago and loved every minute of it!


Hi ya machriste ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is this for a quilt pattern? --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Classic%20Color-Wheel%20Quilt%20Pattern&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Sewing


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Maatje said:


> Very potent! And welcome to our tea party...although I'm not a tea drinker they still let me stay! They are a very nice bunch of people - it's been fun getting to see how people live in different parts of the world. Where in Ireland are you? I am in eastern Washington state.


Everyone is lovely and I've been made feel very welcome. I live in Down which is the North East and I'm a typical Irish that loves my tea :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so is it pronounced - awn ya? --- sam



KateB said:


> Welcome from me too. I checked out on Google how to pronounce your name then realised I should have known as I've got a friend called Grainne!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he seems to be. thanks for asking. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> How is Ayden doing now? I hope he is much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm right behind you. Lasagna is one of my favorite meals.


Well, I hope twitching your nose got you there. It didn't work for me. I'm still sitting in my chair!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

aine k said:


> Yes indeed just right for snuggles. And she's a wee giggle machine too... There are lovely places in Ireland to visit. We love ourselves on day trips and getting away when we can


I love baby snuggles and giggles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he seems to be. thanks for asking. --- sam


That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.

Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> so is it pronounced - awn ya? --- sam


I think so - my friend Grainne is pronounced Gron-ya.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was looking at pattern very similar to this one you've done. Your work is wonderful and I'm a big fan of the color purple regardless of the shade. Very nice Aine K


aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564797-1.html#12926616


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good gracious - how does one get that? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.
> 
> Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl you have! Do you think she is teething? I have 3 grown daughters and one has 5 children ages ranging from 12 (almost 13) to 21. The 21 yr old is out on his own now. Still hoping the other 2 daughters will have children someday.. quote=aine k]This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round[/quote]


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Maatje said:


> Goodness gracious I'm caught up! Good thing I got up early this morning,would never have managed it otherwise. Busy weekend, have to finish up the tomatoes on my counter and get ready to go to oldest daughter and her fam tomorrow..we are going to babysit for the tomorrow night and have an early celebration of grandsons bd. But have to first go to a woman's brunch from our church - going to make a raspberry cream cheese coffee cake for that. Probably won't be on here much until Monday sometime...have a wonderful weekend wherever you are.


Hope you have a good weekend too. I'll be quiet over the weekend too... It seems from what I read stoats are the same family as skunks and we just call them weasels or witterets and I've definitely seen them on my walks. But I don't know of anything that would spray a stink like the skunk would


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And for both of you GA is pretty darn close!


That is another consideration--I would be almost exactly halfway between my two older girls, about an 8 hour drive either way to visit!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Aine K, welcome from Mojave desert, CA.


Thanks :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I hope twitching your nose got you there. It didn't work for me. I'm still sitting in my chair!


We're headed to DGS's Back to School Bash so I can't go anyway. Looks like it's a hot dog for me tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.
> 
> Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


Hope it is recovers quickly. The schools have had outbreaks here too.


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Fan said:


> My father in law came to NZ in 1922, and married a Scottish lady. My husband was born here. My father was Scottish and mother's family English and Manx.
> So hubby and I are first generation New Zealanders. We have not been to Ireland or the UK, but parts of Asia, Germany, Aussie, and Pacific Islands.


Lovely, you've been some really nice places. Apart from one sunny holiday England and Scotland is the furthest I've been. I've yet to visit Isle of man which I'd like to sometime


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

KateB said:


> She is beautiful and worth the sleepless nights I'm sure!


Definitely worth it ☺


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

thewren said:


> so precious - i just want to reach out and get her and head to the rocker. i spent hours rocking ayden but avery not so much - he'd get down before long. i love rocking babies. --- sam


I know I'll miss it so much when she's not a baby anymore


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

thewren said:


> i should have remembered that. i don't drink much tea either - i do enjoy a cup of Earl Grey once in a while. --- sam


That's mostly what I drink Earl gray and lady gray. I used to drink coffee but not as much now


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice & my favourite color


I love purples and pinks :sm24:


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is too early for winter to come ãs harvest still needs to be done but the only month I've never seen snow is July. How much we get really varies year to year but probably on average at least 2 feet. Winter lasts November to early April but sometimes comes in October


I think you would need to be fairly hardy to live with snow so much of the year


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You really have them spread out, except the last 2. Mine are 6 years apart, the First was so colicky I always say it took that long to get stupid again????????


The last was unexpected that's for sure but good in that I still know what I'm doing ????


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

KateB said:


> Yes, I'm tall - I'm 5' 8" but that lot make me look like a giant as the 2 Annes are only about 5' 2" and Katie is 4' 10"! :sm16: :sm09: And yes, that photo was taken at my son's wedding.


I'm just about 5 foot myself and I make everyone look tall ????


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

KateB said:


> Welcome from me too. I checked out on Google how to pronounce your name then realised I should have known as I've got a friend called Grainne!


Yep that's how - it's Irish for Anne ????


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Wee Erin is gorgeous! Another new little one for all of us to adopt. We have beautiful/handsome littles here. My DGD is 4 1/2 years old, and in her second year of preschool. Her older brother is 15, and I have 2 step grandsons that are 13 and 18.


Lovely you've a full house. I bet the boys dote over you're dgd. Mine do ☺


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful little girl you have! Do you think she is teething? I have 3 grown daughters and one has 5 children ages ranging from 12 (almost 13) to 21. The 21 yr old is out on his own now. Still hoping the other 2 daughters will have children someday.. quote=aine k]This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


[/quote]

I think she might be. She is dribbling and chewing on teether a lot. One of my sisters that doesn't have kids who wouldn't have entertained the idea before but now does with having young niece and nephews


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is this for a quilt pattern? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Classic%20Color-Wheel%20Quilt%20Pattern&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Sewing


Ooh love it, similar to the Dresden plate pattern! Quite an easy one to create and use up scraps.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wow, thank goodness for pacemakers. So glad to hear your Hubby is doing much better.


Thank you. He is doing really good and yes, thank goodness for pacemakers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She's so sweet. But makes the days hard when they aren't sleeping at night no matter how sweet and cute they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
> I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


That is terrible- so much hopelessness around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aine k said:


> I have three boys and one girl. Sean is 15, Shea is 10, Luke is 21 months and then Erin. Luke is sleeping through the night this past few months so it's only Erin I have to get up with
> 
> Yep apparently they had crates of them out the back and they were all dated the next day


That makes things a bit easier if you are only getting up to one. I was fortunate in that my first was a (too) good a sleeper so rarely woke at night. Made it easier to deal with over 12 months of waking up to her little sister. But E doesn't always sleep through the night so not often DD and SIL get a full nights sleep. If one sleeps the other doesn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been a long time since we have gone this many pages. --- sam


This must be the biggest for a very long time-over 120 pages currently. Around 10 last night and usually only a few after I send my summary to Kate


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I asked David what a stoat was when I was reading it, he's on the phone, again, anyway, he said weasle I think, by gollie, that man has the strangest knowledge in his brain, he was right, they sure are cute, he said, until they eat your fish. :sm16:
> :sm23: Leave it to David to bring fish into the conversation. lol


Have you knitted him a Dead Fish Hat? What way to get fish into knitting conversations or knitting into fish conversations?
Maryanne amazes me what she knows as well. I can read things and talk about them and promptly forget. She tends to remember. 
I did google the difference between Hurricanes, typhoons and cyclones the other day and didn't forget again! Actually easy unless you want to be detailed. The only difference is where in the world the form-but then comes the part I forget which is where they form for each one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye jo - that is a definite must. --- sam



darowil said:


> Have you knitted him a Dead Fish Hat?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here i thought all Englishmen drank tea, --- sam


But she's not an English woman let alone an Englishman. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and join you all on the new TP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, are you ok? Its after 6 p.m. PST.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, are you ok? Its after 6 p.m. PST.


Hi Joy: join us here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564797-1.html


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I think that is universal. When my first two were just 15 mos. apart, the minute the boots and mittens were on, the potty requests came out.


Yup! Inevitable.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

aine k said:


> I had wondered before how they were constructed, but I've made a scarf recently that's answered that.... I'm forever losing things in the house too ð


Very pretty...is that seed stitch?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

aine k said:


> This is my wee girl. She's keeping me up quite a bit these nights so I'm a bit like a zombie going round


She's adorable!!❤


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> There 4 suicides w/in 3 hrs around here last weekend and then another w/in 3 days.
> I hope this is not what all of these people have come to. A lot of hurting people who do not understand are left behind.


Awful...like you say so sad for those left behind.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Our weather and yours are pretty much going hand in hand. My jalapenos and tomatoes, the crazy things all have new flowers on them and are going gangbusters. :sm16:


Yep I'm starting to think they do.... our peppers and tomatoes are going crazy as well as the beans....I felt so accomplished this morning as I had taken care of all the tomatoes, left to run an errand and came back to find it totally filled up with tomatoes again! Had a serious talk with DH and he promised not to pick anymore. It's ridiculous as now I'm canning to give away.... have other things I'm interested in as well.... also convinced him to pull out the low producing bean patches and the cucumber patch as well. The latter isnt doing much and he actually has 2 new bean patches coming up. A mild climate has its downsides......


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> Yes indeed just right for snuggles. And she's a wee giggle machine too... There are lovely places in Ireland to visit. We love ourselves on day trips and getting away when we can


My mother's ancestors came from Limerick, emigrated to Ontario in the 1840's. I hope some day to visit there & Scotland where my Dads family came from. My son went a few years ago & says it was beautiful in both countries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is this for a quilt pattern? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Classic%20Color-Wheel%20Quilt%20Pattern&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Sewing


Pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.
> 
> Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


Oh, no, poor kids, that's nasty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

aine k said:


> I'm just about 5 foot myself and I make everyone look tall ????


I'm vertically challenged too????????5 foot nothing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yep I'm starting to think they do.... our peppers and tomatoes are going crazy as well as the beans....I felt so accomplished this morning as I had taken care of all the tomatoes, left to run an errand and came back to find it totally filled up with tomatoes again! Had a serious talk with DH and he promised not to pick anymore. It's ridiculous as now I'm canning to give away.... have other things I'm interested in as well.... also convinced him to pull out the low producing bean patches and the cucumber patch as well. The latter isnt doing much and he actually has 2 new bean patches coming up. A mild climate has its downsides......


????at least when I'm overwhelmed, it's my own doing????????& now I know I'm on the tail end of things, thank goodness. Maybe 2 more batches of tomatoes & then just dig the root vegetables & clean up.
Pretty much everything is frozen now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good grief, I need a bigger chair, Ryssa on one side of me and Bailey(Christopher's dog) on the other, and she keeps getting down and bringing another baby(stuffed animal) to put in the chair with her, we're up to 3 now, and she's laying on them, lol, her head is lower than her butt, silly dog. :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> something is wrong - a new car - even a suv - should not feel like an old truck. ask you friend how he thinks it rides. --- sam


He didn't seem to notice the hardness in the drive, just finicky me I guess. 
Good news he didn't buy the Toyota which is wonderful news to me. Sorry Toyota as I know they do make really great vehicles, just that one SUV wasn't what I would have bought.

I think he liked all the safety things in there but the Hyundai SUV he bought has even more safety features. Now he's waiting to know when they the SUV will be delivered. I'm looking forward too as it has all the bells and whistles as they say lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got these two photos from Mary/Pacer. Told her I'd post them for her. Matthew and Mary went to ArtPrize to see his work. They will go back next week to see more of the art on display. Also, please keep Mary in prayer; she hasn't been feeling well; sinus drainage & sore throat. I know she will appreciate it.


Good Luck Mathew, also hope Pacer/ Mary that you are feeling better.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

aine k said:


> Sorry so late getting back, and I never say no to a cup of tea. At the moment I'm knitting a blanket for my daughters christening. It's a round blanket and the colour is a dark cream and I'll be making ivory flowers for it also. Her dress and bonnet is going to be crocheted with an ivory chiffon skirt. I've also started a knitted shawl and a hat for myself. They are both the same colour, a lovely heathered purple, and the same yarn but the shawl is in worsted weight and the hat is in fingering


Looking forward to seeing some photo's when you are finished.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was climbing a step ladder today and one of the legs went right through the floor (the same room but a different area as a few weeks ago.) Fortunately, I was able to catch myself as I was being thrown backward off the ladder and was not up very high. Before you think I live in a shack, this particular room many, many years ago was actually the back porch. When DH's grandfather who built the house in 1875 decided to turn the porch into a room he used the boards from the porch as the floorboards for the room. I called DH and he came home a bit early and repaired it. I do love my old house but sure wish it had been taken better care of over the decades. Also today I contacted the code violation division of the city-county planning commission. The said the neighboring house has NOT be cleared/licensed as a recovery house and thanks to my call will be doing an investigation as to what's going on there. They asked if I wanted to remain anonymous on the report and I said I most certainly did as I did not feel very safe since we've already had one person from there just come right into our house uninvited. I am to call toward the end of next week to find out what the result of the investigation is. TTYL


Yikes take care Gwen, good that you were able to catch yourself.

Thank goodness I have wonderful neighbors.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Mini orchid flowering now.


This is beautiful, don't think I've ever seen one like this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 100 - 22 to go.....
Been reading since 1:am its now 3:45am going to try to sleep again before daylight I hope, lol! TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.
> 
> Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


Ouch sounds awful.....do they all go to the same school? It's very contagious...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. I was glad to see it wasn't mono.
> 
> Prayers please for my nephew. He has a sever case of Hand, Foot and Mouth desease. 3rd case the dr. saw last night.


Does he go to Day care??? One of my grands picked it up there. . . thorough cleaning was needed of whole facility.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> He didn't seem to notice the hardness in the drive, just finicky me I guess.
> Good news he didn't buy the Toyota which is wonderful news to me. Sorry Toyota as I know they do make really great vehicles, just that one SUV wasn't what I would have bought.
> 
> I think he liked all the safety things in there but the Hyundai SUV he bought has even more safety features. Now he's waiting to know when they the SUV will be delivered. I'm looking forward too as it has all the bells and whistles as they say lol!


My New Honda CRV EXL has all the safety features and a smooth ride. . .exactly what I was looking for. Easy for DH to get into and light upholstery that he can see. Hope your friend enjoys his as much. :sm02:


----------

